# Time Warner Cable Tuning Adapter - The Carolinas



## jmaditto

Since it seems South and North Carolina are somewhat tied together with TWC, I thought it might be appropriate to have our own thread as the TAs are starting to roll out in our two states. I think we have similar TWC networks so there should be a lot in common. Lets use this thread to post the following about TWC TAs in South Carolina and North Carolina


TA install schedule  you have an estimated install date? Post it here.
TA Installed  lucky enough to have the TA installed? Post it here and tell us how it went.
TA Install Issues/Resolution  had an install problem that was resolved, post it here and tell us howthis might help the next guy.
Any other relevant info or insider info on TAs in the Carolinas please post it here.

Maybe this will work maybe not...worth a try.


----------



## jmaditto

I'll kick things off. Received an email communication from TWC stating TA's are in testing and most areas will receive the TA's in Feb 09. The previous letter stated the same thing except the target date was Jan 09 (

Heard from a TW engineer confirming TA testing in Columbia and that is was &#8220;going well&#8221; Still working to get additional details.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

I have one TiVo HD now but it is just doing analog and OTA. 

I have a second Tivo HD that is supposed to be shipping to me but it is lost in limbo (long story). Once that comes in I will go cable card and of course get the TA for it.

I had done a preliminary call and the CSR knew about cable cards and that seemed fairly smooth but she had not heard of Tuning adapters. Once My TiVo HD arrives and I start asking for real I will report back.


----------



## macd2

Is there a list somewhere of which channels are through SVC and which are not? I had a CableCard installed this week and I'm missing some channels I think I should get. I think it's because of SVC. The tech told me I was not supposed to get those channels.
(I'm in the Raleigh market.)


----------



## szurlo

jmaditto said:


> I'll kick things off. Received an email communication from TWC stating TA's are in testing and most areas will receive the TA's in Feb 09. The previous letter stated the same thing except the target date was Jan 09 (


Right, and one before that said "December". I'd be willing to bet that this letter is not being manually updated. It's simply showing the current month +1 for the ETA. It's almost as bad as that sign you see in bars that says "Free Beer Tomorrow!".


----------



## szurlo

macd2 said:


> Is there a list somewhere of which channels are through SVC and which are not? I had a CableCard installed this week and I'm missing some channels I think I should get. I think it's because of SVC. The tech told me I was not supposed to get those channels.
> (I'm in the Raleigh market.)


Not that I have ever been able to find, and other posters have indicated that TWC actually refuses to provide this information. If you still have a TWC DVR, you may be able to figure out which channels are SDV by viewing a specific diagnostic screen on the TWC DVR. However, even that information is suspect, since some of us appear to be getting some channels on our Tivos that the diag screen says are SDV even though we don't have TAs yet.


----------



## SCSIRAID

G2 says Raleigh should be starting the process today or tomorrow. Look for a letter in your mailbox. Head End code is installed and ready to rock and roll.


----------



## SCSIRAID

macd2 said:


> Is there a list somewhere of which channels are through SVC and which are not? I had a CableCard installed this week and I'm missing some channels I think I should get. I think it's because of SVC. The tech told me I was not supposed to get those channels.
> (I'm in the Raleigh market.)


What are you missing? I can tell you if its SDV. All of the new stuff is SDV.


----------



## KeithB

Charlotte - An M-card worked well until the new TiVo HD died after five weeks.  The replacement TiVo HD wouldn't pair successfully with M-cards because it came with 8.x firmware. 11.x firmware finally downloaded a few days later, but I haven't called TWC to bring an M-card back out yet, since they don't also have Tuning Adapters available yet. 

I applied for a Tuning Adapter through TWC's webpage after the first TiVo HD was working well with the M-card. At that time, they said TAs were expected before the end of the year 2008. Then they e-mailed a few weeks later and said before the end of January 2009. It's February now, and the local TWC office is clueless. I called last week, they wouldn't provide any estimated date for TA availability, and they neglected to call me back in 48 hours as promised. I called again Wednesday and received the same non-story and the same commitment for a return call. Then I walked into the Arrowwood Drive office and asked directly for information. The front-desk agents didn't know any more than anyone else, but at least they were polite.  The one tiny bit of information I gained yesterday afternoon was the Greensboro, NC office is managing the cable-card and tuning adapter effort.

I filed an online complaint with the FCC yesterday.  I'm sick and tired of hearing "Free HD" in all of their advertisements, because I don't plan on paying TWC monthly fees for their set-top-box. That means I must pay monthly fees for the 'digital tier' and a cable card. Neither of those situations equate to the "Free HD" they so heavily advertise. Especially when they don't provide a Tuning Adapter yet.


----------



## jmaditto

Maybe this wasn't such a good idea.....

Does anyone in SC or NC have a working TA right now?


----------



## SCSIRAID

jmaditto said:


> Maybe this wasn't such a good idea.....
> 
> Does anyone in SC or NC have a working TA right now?


Jacksonian does in Greensboro. Probably some others who arent admitting it.

What maybe wasnt such a good idea?


----------



## macd2

SCSIRAID said:


> What are you missing? I can tell you if its SDV. All of the new stuff is SDV.


I am receiving Encore, but not Encore2 and the other Encore channels.

That's all I remember for sure right now. I'll check at home tonight.


----------



## jmaditto

SCSIRAID said:


> Jacksonian does in Greensboro. Probably some others who arent admitting it.
> 
> What maybe wasnt such a good idea?


Thanks. I was half way kidding about the idea. I just posted that b/c I was expecting more positive responses about people getting TA's close by giving my hope that mine is just around the corner. Really, I think this will be a helpful thread.

mac - I used to get ESPNHD but at some point that went SDV....can't get it on the THD now.


----------



## jpd31

Jacksonian was the first in Greensboro to get a TA, but he got his because TWC is testing out the TA before releasing it out to the public. I am in Winston-Salem and I have not gotten a call or letter about when I am to receive a TA. I'm glad that this thread is here because at least there is communication here and we have yet gotten anything from TWC.


----------



## NIGHT STALKER

I have had a MS cc for almost a year now and make it a point to call and complain monthly
about lack of channels, SDV, paying for useless cc, etc. All I get is we're working on it and there are no plans to bring it out soon. BUT, I WILL be the FIRST one notified when it is ready to roll out! I'm sitting by the phone now.


----------



## convergent

Someone posted in another thread that Raleigh was supposed to start rolling them out today. Can anyone confirm that? I am in Raleigh and missing a lot of channels today. 

I also completely agree with the reply about TW advertising "free HD". I hardly call it free.


----------



## SCSIRAID

convergent said:


> Someone posted in another thread that Raleigh was supposed to start rolling them out today. Can anyone confirm that? I am in Raleigh and missing a lot of channels today.
> 
> I also completely agree with the reply about TW advertising "free HD". I hardly call it free.


Raleigh is ready.... They just have to start turning the crank. G2 is that it is a staged rollout with some folks getting a letter very soon with instructions on how to obtain. There are TA's working in Raleigh right now.


----------



## SCSIRAID

macd2 said:


> I am receiving Encore, but not Encore2 and the other Encore channels.
> 
> That's all I remember for sure right now. I'll check at home tonight.


The Encore channels are not SDV.


----------



## jmfirestone

Encore is it's own thing for movie channels I think. I thought I was paying for them all, but I don't get the encores, even on the normal TWC HD boxes.

I am in Greensboro and have been anxiously awaiting my TA for a long time as well. jacksonian seemed to think Feb was the month, apparently he was the first guinea pig in our area. I really hope that yesterday was the roll out day (as someone suggested) and there is a TA sitting on my doorstep when I get home!

Obviously, I don't really have my hopes up for that.


----------



## convergent

SCSIRAID said:


> Raleigh is ready.... They just have to start turning the crank. G2 is that it is a staged rollout with some folks getting a letter very soon with instructions on how to obtain. There are TA's working in Raleigh right now.


Thats great to hear... can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## JPALMETTO

I was told by a contact w/in TWC T/A would be available NEXT week! We'll see. I was promised to know immediately as I have been complaining for months now.


----------



## kevinivey

jmaditto said:


> Thanks. I was half way kidding about the idea. I just posted that b/c I was expecting more positive responses about people getting TA's close by giving my hope that mine is just around the corner. Really, I think this will be a helpful thread.
> 
> mac - I used to get ESPNHD but at some point that went SDV....can't get it on the THD now.


espnhd is NOT switched. No problem tuning with my tivo hd with a single M card.

ESPN2HD ,and ESPNUHD are both switched.


----------



## kevinivey

I do hope that when these are released that they will be a self install. I really to not want to deal with another subcontractor.


----------



## SCSIRAID

kevinivey said:


> I do hope that when these are released that they will be a self install. I really to not want to deal with another subcontractor.


Raleigh will be self install.


----------



## szurlo

kevinivey said:


> espnhd is NOT switched. No problem tuning with my tivo hd with a single M card.
> 
> ESPN2HD ,and ESPNUHD are both switched.


Interesting. I get ESPNHD occasionally. Most days its just a gray screen.
TivoHD with a single M card.


----------



## BigBearf

Have two Tivo HD XLs in Wrightsville Beach, NC. M-Cards were installed about 4 months ago with no real difficulty except about a 20 minute wait on hold for the installer.

SDV channels introduced about 6-8 weeks ago but not many channels that I miss at this point in time. I still have a 8300HD and have been told that the tuning adapters will be available in Feb or March.

I will post when SDV adapters are installed and how it goes with the install. Then I will let the Tivos run for about a month and then get rid of the last 8300HD box.

Hope this helps,
BigBearf


----------



## macd2

szurlo said:


> Interesting. I get ESPNHD occasionally. Most days its just a gray screen.
> TivoHD with a single M card.


I was wondering about that.
I guess if a channel is switched, and a neighbor is watching it, then we can receive it. Maybe that's a workaround until we receive our TAs. Call our neighbor and ask them to change the channel.


----------



## NIGHT STALKER

Tivo HD with single M card and I'm getting ESPNHD great. In fact its one of my
best looking channels! Is the rollout in Sumpter system wide or a test market 
only?


----------



## Train_and_TV_fan

I wrote Time Warner Customer Service on 2/3/09 about the availability of SDV Tuning Adapters. A representative of Time Warner Cable, Carolinas Region responded on 2/4/09. 

They apologized for the delay but did not have an availability schedule. They expected to get one in the coming weeks.

I appreciated the prompt response but am upset that more and more channels are becoming unavailable with my HD TiVo.

Raleigh NC


----------



## SCSIRAID

Train_and_TV_fan said:


> I wrote Time Warner Customer Service on 2/3/09 about the availability of SDV Tuning Adapters. A representative of Time Warner Cable, Carolinas Region responded on 2/4/09.
> 
> They apologized for the delay but did not have an availability schedule. They expected to get one in the coming weeks.
> 
> I appreciated the prompt response but am upset that more and more channels are becoming unavailable with my HD TiVo.
> 
> Raleigh NC


Doubletalk from CSR's. They have them now and they are working perfectly. The rollout should begin very soon.


----------



## KeithB

Train_and_TV_fan said:


> They apologized for the delay but did not have an availability schedule. They expected to get one in the coming weeks.
> 
> I appreciated the prompt response but am upset that more and more channels are becoming unavailable with my HD TiVo.


That's exactly why you should file an FCC complaint IMHO, especially if you're paying extra for an HD tier or package. You're not receiving the full value of the service for the price charged, and it's because TWC is dragging their feet deploying tuning adapters, while moving full speed ahead with SDV because their set-top-boxes already support it.


----------



## SugarBowl

macd2 said:


> I was wondering about that.
> I guess if a channel is switched, and a neighbor is watching it, then we can receive it. Maybe that's a workaround until we receive our TAs. Call our neighbor and ask them to change the channel.


not true unfortunately. I have a TWC box in the house, and I can tune it to an SDV channel and the Tivo still doesn't pick it up.


----------



## szurlo

SugarBowl said:


> not true unfortunately. I have a TWC box in the house, and I can tune it to an SDV channel and the Tivo still doesn't pick it up.


Unless I misunderstand, there is no fixed one-to-one correlation between channel number and frequency with SDV. I think the way it works is that when a user requests an SDV channel, the head end picks an available frequency and assigns it to that channel number and sends that mapping information to the DVR/TA for tuning. The end result is ESPNHD would not be on the same frequency each time someone tuned it in.


----------



## SCSIRAID

szurlo said:


> Unless I misunderstand, there is no fixed one-to-one correlation between channel number and frequency with SDV. I think the way it works is that when a user requests an SDV channel, the head end picks an available frequency and assigns it to that channel number and sends that mapping information to the DVR/TA for tuning. The end result is ESPNHD would not be on the same frequency each time someone tuned it in.


Correct. Raleigh has 8 QAM's in the SDV pool. A selected source is allocated to one of the available QAM's and given a PID (program id). That is what your STB tunes to to receive the program. A given source could be in any of the 8 QAM's with various PID's.


----------



## jmaditto

kevinivey said:


> espnhd is NOT switched. No problem tuning with my tivo hd with a single M card.
> 
> ESPN2HD ,and ESPNUHD are both switched.


I was trying to pickup the Gamecock vs UF this week and ESPNHD was blank...just assumed they moved it to SDV. I'll try again.


----------



## kevinivey

macd2 said:


> I was wondering about that.
> I guess if a channel is switched, and a neighbor is watching it, then we can receive it. Maybe that's a workaround until we receive our TAs. Call our neighbor and ask them to change the channel.


That has nothing to do with it. What your neighbor does has no bearing on what can tune.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Switched_video


----------



## kevinivey

jmaditto said:


> I was trying to pickup the Gamecock vs UF this week and ESPNHD was blank...just assumed they moved it to SDV. I'll try again.


Watched the entire game via Espn HD. I have never seen a gray screen from my TiVo HD.

Make sure your *location* is listed if your going to post in this thread. It would help all us out.


----------



## ptackbar

kevinivey said:


> Watched the entire game via Espn HD. I have never seen a gray screen from my TiVo HD.


Could have been because of a local blackout?


----------



## jmaditto

Man - still nothing on ESPNHD. I get all the other channels just fine. Rebooted TiVo too. Strange.


----------



## orangebeard

The representative I talked to knew what a TA was and made it sound like she had just gotten a memo or something recently. She said the TAs were scheduled to start shipping Feb 8th, but since that's a Sunday, they should ship Monday the 9th. I asked if she knew where they were coming from, but she only knew that they would be shipped by UPS Ground (1-3 days). I only recently signed up for a TA last week, but hope I'm part of the shipment.


----------



## szurlo

jmaditto said:


> Man - still nothing on ESPNHD. I get all the other channels just fine. Rebooted TiVo too. Strange.


Now I'm receiving it. I fired up the 8300HD and went to the "SDV Session Info" screen in diagnostics and it says "Broadcast" for channel 950. Not sure why I didn't get it before and why you don't get it now.


----------



## KeithB

I called TWC Charlotte technical support this afternoon, since they still hadn't returned my second call regarding TA availability. The first-line tech was polite and courteous, and put me on hold while she got someone else to take my call. I won't call it an escalation, because this person gave me the same "no ETA, no idea" :down: story. Then he was surprised when I asked if the Greensboro office was managing the TA roll-out. I told him TWC was dragging their backsides rolling out the TA, and failing to respond to my two calls was definitely not helping. The absolute ignorance among people at the Charlotte office is entirely discouraging. Too bad it will take the FCC at least three months to process my complaint. Anyone think Charlotte will get TA's sooner?


----------



## karl81883

Previously posted in 'SDV Tuning Adapter-Time Warner'

The TA 'program' started on the 4th. I have some clarification as to what that means in the Triangle Area (NC). I was told that the 'pre-order' list has been split into two groups. No information as to how that was done, could be by registration date, account number, last name, geographic area... Letters have been / will be send to the two groups on feb 4th and "sometime in mid-feb" respectively. The letter, according to the CSR, goes something like:

"It has been so long since we asked you to pre-order for your TA, we want to make sure you are still interested (haven't given up and: gotten a cable box from us, gotten U-verse from ATT gone with satalite or stopped watching TV all together). If you are still interested please visit 'this website' to RE-REGISTER."

I have not gotten my letter yet, and the CSR didn't know or would not share the new web address for re-registration. I will post the address if I'm in the first group, and someone doesn't beat me to it.


----------



## SCSIRAID

karl81883 said:


> Previously posted in 'SDV Tuning Adapter-Time Warner'
> 
> The TA 'program' started on the 4th. I have some clarification as to what that means in the Triangle Area (NC). I was told that the 'pre-order' list has been split into two groups. No information as to how that was done, could be by registration date, account number, last name, geographic area... Letters have been / will be send to the two groups on feb 4th and "sometime in mid-feb" respectively. The letter, according to the CSR, goes something like:
> 
> "It has been so long since we asked you to pre-order for your TA, we want to make sure you are still interested (haven't given up and: gotten a cable box from us, gotten U-verse from ATT gone with satalite or stopped watching TV all together). If you are still interested please visit 'this website' to RE-REGISTER."
> 
> I have not gotten my letter yet, and the CSR didn't know or would not share the new web address for re-registration. I will post the address if I'm in the first group, and someone doesn't beat me to it.


Ill probably get booo'd for this... but... To be fair to those in the first group... you might want to hold off posting that address a while. You might have a bunch of mad people in the first group that dont get TA's till round two.....


----------



## macd2

I feel sorry for the TWC CSRs, as the floodgates are about to open. Here is my experience:

I called TWC yesterday and said I had just gotten a CableCard, but was not receiving all my channels. Unprompted, she said: "You need a tuning adapter installed; I can send a tech out on Sunday."

I'll post again tomorrow after the install.

(I am in Cary, NC)


----------



## SCSIRAID

macd2 said:


> I feel sorry for the TWC CSRs, as the floodgates are about to open. Here is my experience:
> 
> I called TWC yesterday and said I had just gotten a CableCard, but was not receiving all my channels. Unprompted, she said: "You need a tuning adapter installed; I can send a tech out on Sunday."
> 
> I'll post again tomorrow after the install.
> 
> (I am in Cary, NC)


HA!!! I bet their phone starts ringing off the hook as soon as the HD starved folks around here read your post!!

Let us know if they actually follow thru.


----------



## dotBob

I'm in Greensboro, and I just called TWC. The CSR said the tuning adapters should be available in mid-February, and that I'd be contacted when they're available. I'm hoping that's the roll-out to the 2nd group.


----------



## macd2

macd2 said:


> I feel sorry for the TWC CSRs, as the floodgates are about to open. Here is my experience:
> 
> I called TWC yesterday and said I had just gotten a CableCard, but was not receiving all my channels. Unprompted, she said: "You need a tuning adapter installed; I can send a tech out on Sunday."
> 
> I'll post again tomorrow after the install.
> 
> (I am in Cary, NC)


Sorry, false start everyone.
I just got a call from the installers. They didn't know what a tuning adapter was and did not have any in stock. No TA today.


----------



## KeithB

Sorry to hear you got your hopes up, temporarily.


----------



## csmith81981

The tuning adapters are being done in 3 phases. First phase letters were mailed out Friday to beta testers and "friendlys". 2nd phase letters will be mailed out next week to people that registered online. 3rd phase letters will be mailed out the week after, which will be open to everyone. The letters give instructions on how to get the adapter. It will be shipped from the warehouse in Morrisville and no tech will come out. 

To install the adapter you run the coax cable from the wall to the adapter, and from the adapter to the Tivo.


----------



## Iceback

Just a quick question to those Charlotte folks running M cards... I have one Original Series 3 Tivo, and an HD Tivo. Both are running two single stream cards with little problem. Is there an advantage to having TW swap them out for 2 M Cards? I need to cancel the navigator charge off my bill, as I was told that this is there so I can have the digital music tier that we never listen to. I thought I might inquire as to M cards if I get a knowledgeable tech on the line... they do have them but they are few and far between. What are your thoughts?
Awaiting the TA's... I need Speed HD for the start of the F1 season in March!!


----------



## SCSIRAID

csmith81981 said:


> The tuning adapters are being done in 3 phases. First phase letters were mailed out Friday to beta testers and "friendlys". 2nd phase letters will be mailed out next week to people that registered online. 3rd phase letters will be mailed out the week after, which will be open to everyone. The letters give instructions on how to get the adapter. It will be shipped from the warehouse in Morrisville and no tech will come out.
> 
> To install the adapter you run the coax cable from the wall to the adapter, and from the adapter to the Tivo.


Hmmmm.... Wonder what constitutes a 'friendly'?


----------



## SCSIRAID

Iceback said:


> Just a quick question to those Charlotte folks running M cards... I have one Original Series 3 Tivo, and an HD Tivo. Both are running two single stream cards with little problem. Is there an advantage to having TW swap them out for 2 M Cards? I need to cancel the navigator charge off my bill, as I was told that this is there so I can have the digital music tier that we never listen to. I thought I might inquire as to M cards if I get a knowledgeable tech on the line... they do have them but they are few and far between. What are your thoughts?
> Awaiting the TA's... I need Speed HD for the start of the F1 season in March!!


You can save some money if you switch the THD to a single M-Card. The original S3 needs two cards reguardless of whether they are M or S varities.


----------



## SCSIRAID

csmith81981 said:


> The tuning adapters are being done in 3 phases. First phase letters were mailed out Friday to beta testers and "friendlys". 2nd phase letters will be mailed out next week to people that registered online. 3rd phase letters will be mailed out the week after, which will be open to everyone. The letters give instructions on how to get the adapter. It will be shipped from the warehouse in Morrisville and no tech will come out.
> 
> To install the adapter you run the coax cable from the wall to the adapter, and from the adapter to the Tivo.


Great news... One question though... Is your statement relative to the Entire TWC Carolinas Region or just Raleigh/Durham?


----------



## csmith81981

SCSIRAID said:


> Hmmmm.... Wonder what constitutes a 'friendly'?


Other than employees and their family members I have no clue.

I know thats how Raleigh/Durham/Cary/Chapel Hill/Fayetteville areas are doing it. I would assume Wilmington will be the same way. Cant say for sure about Greensboro, Charlotte, and SC because I dont know who is running the beta testing in those areas. I can find out Monday mornnig and let you know for sure.


----------



## szurlo

csmith81981 said:


> I can find out Monday mornnig and let you know for sure.


You 'da man!
(or woman, as the case may be)


----------



## SCSIRAID

csmith81981 said:


> Other than employees and their family members I have no clue.
> 
> I know thats how Raleigh/Durham/Cary/Chapel Hill/Fayetteville areas are doing it. I would assume Wilmington will be the same way. Cant say for sure about Greensboro, Charlotte, and SC because I dont know who is running the beta testing in those areas. I can find out Monday mornnig and let you know for sure.


Are you going to be the Raleigh equivalent of the Austin TWC Hero cableguy763? He is up for Sainthood with the Austin TiVo croud.


----------



## gbronzer

Iceback said:


> Is there an advantage to having TW swap them out for 2 M Cards?


The advantage is price per card. I don't think they charge you less for a single stream card, so M-Cards are cheaper per month.


----------



## karl81883

Does anyone in the Triangle area actually have M Cards? I just talked to a CSR and they told me that MCards have not been rolled out in the RTP area, but they are looking at rolling them in within this quarter "but given how technology goes" it may take longer than that. My primary concern is with the Tuning Adapter, but if MCards are available, it should save me $2.50-4.00 a month, which would be nice. The TiVo HD will support MCards, as multi-stream, but will still require a TA for SDV. Just wondering if anyone has had experience with MCards in the triangle area, or if the CSR was correct about the rollout.


----------



## ptackbar

karl81883 said:


> Does anyone in the Triangle area actually have M Cards? I just talked to a CSR and they told me that MCards have not been rolled out in the RTP area, but they are looking at rolling them in within this quarter "but given how technology goes" it may take longer than that. My primary concern is with the Tuning Adapter, but if MCards are available, it should save me $2.50-4.00 a month, which would be nice. The TiVo HD will support MCards, as multi-stream, but will still require a TA for SDV. Just wondering if anyone has had experience with MCards in the triangle area, or if the CSR was correct about the rollout.


I'm in Raleigh and I have two TiVos, each with a single M card installed. They were installed summer of '08.


----------



## BDRover

karl81883 said:


> Does anyone in the Triangle area actually have M Cards? I just talked to a CSR and they told me that MCards have not been rolled out in the RTP area, but they are looking at rolling them in within this quarter "but given how technology goes" it may take longer than that. My primary concern is with the Tuning Adapter, but if MCards are available, it should save me $2.50-4.00 a month, which would be nice. The TiVo HD will support MCards, as multi-stream, but will still require a TA for SDV. Just wondering if anyone has had experience with MCards in the triangle area, or if the CSR was correct about the rollout.


I'm in Chapel Hill and just had an M-Card installed on Friday, so they're definitely available.


----------



## Big_Daddy

karl81883 said:


> Does anyone in the Triangle area actually have M Cards? I just talked to a CSR and they told me that MCards have not been rolled out in the RTP area, but they are looking at rolling them in within this quarter "but given how technology goes" it may take longer than that. My primary concern is with the Tuning Adapter, but if MCards are available, it should save me $2.50-4.00 a month, which would be nice. The TiVo HD will support MCards, as multi-stream, but will still require a TA for SDV. Just wondering if anyone has had experience with MCards in the triangle area, or if the CSR was correct about the rollout.


Cary here. Had my cablecard installed end of December. The installer actually knew what he was doing, but was sent out with 2 S cards. He couldn't get them to work, got frustrated, and called his friend to drop off a M card, which worked well.


----------



## ChrisFix

BDRover said:


> I'm in Chapel Hill and just had an M-Card installed on Friday, so they're definitely available.


Another Chapel Hill M-Card user...but was told repeatedly by TWC CSRs a couple of weeks ago when I was ordering that M-Cards didn't exist (despite knowing people who have them). I asked that they put on my work order request that I wanted an M-Card for Tivo HD...the installer arrived with both M and S cards...

The CSRs really don't have a clue, so don't waste your time arguing with them. Chapel Hill has M-Cards.


----------



## SCSIRAID

karl81883 said:


> Does anyone in the Triangle area actually have M Cards? I just talked to a CSR and they told me that MCards have not been rolled out in the RTP area, but they are looking at rolling them in within this quarter "but given how technology goes" it may take longer than that. My primary concern is with the Tuning Adapter, but if MCards are available, it should save me $2.50-4.00 a month, which would be nice. The TiVo HD will support MCards, as multi-stream, but will still require a TA for SDV. Just wondering if anyone has had experience with MCards in the triangle area, or if the CSR was correct about the rollout.


My S3 has two M-Cards and my THD has 1 M-Card. Ive had them over a year.


----------



## csmith81981

All Carolinas Regions are following the same 3 phase rollout. Thats the good news.

Bad news is it has been delayed to this week because the ordering process isn't functioning correctly in the billing system. I'm being told it will hopefully be fixed today or tomorrow and the letters will be sent out then.

Also got a clarification on "Friendlys." They are "customers that our techs had info on - people that expressed high interest in getting an adapter"


----------



## crazywater

csmith81981 said:


> All Carolinas Regions are following the same 3 phase rollout. Thats the good news.
> 
> Bad news is it has been delayed to this week because the ordering process isn't functioning correctly in the billing system. I'm being told it will hopefully be fixed today or tomorrow and the letters will be sent out then.
> 
> Also got a clarification on "Friendlys." They are "customers that our techs had info on - people that expressed high interest in getting an adapter"


Wasn't the pre-order form on the website supposed to be customers with high interest?


----------



## NIGHT STALKER

I wonder if constantly calling and harassing TWC here and filling complaints with the FCC qualifies me as a "friendly"???? If you will send me a WORKING TA I promise I will ease up on you and allow you to get back to ripping, eh, servicing your customers. By the way, has anyone heard about monthly or any charges for the TA.


----------



## SCSIRAID

crazywater said:


> Wasn't the pre-order form on the website supposed to be customers with high interest?


Yes... but the data is kinda old now and many people have probably signed up multiple times and maybe the names dont line up with actual accounts. I signed up in October and then again later since I needed 2 TA's. It sounds like they are implementing an automated system where they scan the TA into the 'order' and it spits out a UPS label and enters the TA MAC in the billing system to enable it all at once. Hopefully the system will let us specify how many we need.


----------



## csmith81981

You can get 1 for every Tivo HD, Tivo XL, or Tivo Series 3 you have. There is no charge for the TAs. The new site is somewhat like the old one. You put in your address, how many you need, and an email address so they can send you a confirmation email. I'll let you guys know once it the link is activated.


----------



## Reward

csmith81981 said:


> You can get 1 for every Tivo HD, Tivo XL, or Tivo Series 3 you have. There is no charge for the TAs. The new site is somewhat like the old one. You put in your address, how many you need, and an email address so they can send you a confirmation email. I'll let you guys know once it the link is activated.


Thanks for the info.

Really looking forward to getting a TA. Would have gladly been a beta customer for it and have asked a few times.

Hopefully I'll be in the first group.


----------



## csmith81981

crazywater said:


> Wasn't the pre-order form on the website supposed to be customers with high interest?


If you signed up on the pre-order site you will be covered on one of the first 2phases.


----------



## convergent

karl81883 said:


> Does anyone in the Triangle area actually have M Cards? I just talked to a CSR and they told me that MCards have not been rolled out in the RTP area, but they are looking at rolling them in within this quarter "but given how technology goes" it may take longer than that. My primary concern is with the Tuning Adapter, but if MCards are available, it should save me $2.50-4.00 a month, which would be nice. The TiVo HD will support MCards, as multi-stream, but will still require a TA for SDV. Just wondering if anyone has had experience with MCards in the triangle area, or if the CSR was correct about the rollout.


The CSRs don't know what they are talking about on this stuff. I had about a month ago a tech at my house with 2 S Cards to install in a Tivo HD. He got them installed and while trying to activate them ran into a problem. He was told by the Cable Card desk at Time Warner that he was not allowed to install S Cards in a Tivo. He was pretty upset and got the owner of his company involved. They didn't have any M Cards available in the area I was told. I had to wait from about noon until about 8pm that night for them to drive somewhere and get M Cards, and the guy came back and installed it. Ended up at the house until about 10pm to make sure it was all working. So based on the information I was given, Time Warner will ONLY install M Cards in Tivo HDs. Seems that this varies from location to location, but the scenario I described I watched happen and believe the guy wasn't feeding me a line of bull... he even gave me his personal cellphone number to call if I had any problems with anything after he left.


----------



## jmaditto

Any SC updates out there? Nothing I know of in Columbia. Didn't someone in Murrels Inlet post they have a TA already?


----------



## langsbr

Haven't heard a peep here in Lexington. I'm really starting to get livid on it. I only bought the Tivo because they told me the TA was available. I'm still paying for a stinking DVR just to get the SDV channels. Now I see USA HD is coming! If I can't tivo Burn Notice in HD I'll be ticked.


----------



## jmfirestone

I received this, about 2 weeks after the second (or maybe it was 3rd!) time I filled out the online preorder. It's different than the other letter I had received in the past.



> February 9, 2009
> 
> Thank you for requesting the Switched Digital Video (SDV) Tuning Adapter for your TiVo Series 3, TiVo HD or TiVo HD XL DVRs unit. Your Pre-Order has been received and your information recorded.
> 
> While TWC has launched SDV in many neighborhoods around the country, not all TWC locations are delivering channels using the new SDV technology at this time. In the TWC areas where SDV has launched, we continue testing the Tuning Adapter to ensure this new equipment meets the highest levels of customer satisfaction. We expect the release of the Tuning Adapter in February in many remaining areas. Although we do not have a specific release date for your area, once the testing has completed a local service representative will contact you to schedule the installation.
> 
> For those customers requesting the SDV Tuning Adapter in areas not yet affected by SDV, your information will be retained for future reference.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> D. Jacobs
> 
> Corporate Tuning Adapter Desk


----------



## csmith81981

langsbr said:


> Now I see USA HD is coming!


Along with Bravo, CNBC, and SCI-FI on Friday


----------



## macd2

csmith81981 said:


> Along with Bravo, CNBC, and SCI-FI on Friday


Are these updates posted online somewhere?

edit:
yes, here:http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carolinas/support/policies/channelchange.html


----------



## SCSIRAID

csmith81981 said:


> Along with Bravo, CNBC, and SCI-FI on Friday


The website says Sunday..... at least it did this morning.

I cant get to the page now... its not working.


----------



## csmith81981

*Coming February 13th

USA HD*

Raleigh- Ch 258

Wilmington- Ch 979

*Bravo HD*
Raleigh- Ch 259

Wilmington- Ch 980

_*CNBC HD*_

Raleigh- Ch 266

Wilmington- Ch 981

*Sci-Fi HD*

Raleigh- Ch 267

Wilmington- Ch 982


----------



## SCSIRAID

csmith81981 said:


> *Coming February 13th
> 
> USA HD*
> 
> Raleigh- Ch 258
> 
> Wilmington- Ch 979
> 
> *Bravo HD*
> Raleigh- Ch 259
> 
> Wilmington- Ch 980
> 
> _*CNBC HD*_
> 
> Raleigh- Ch 266
> 
> Wilmington- Ch 981
> 
> *Sci-Fi HD*
> 
> Raleigh- Ch 267
> 
> Wilmington- Ch 982


Interesting....

From the TWC Website....

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carolinas/support/policies/channelchange.html

Feb. 15, 2009: The following channels will be added:

USA HD - Channel 258 
Bravo HD - Channel 259 
CNBC HD - Channel 266 
Sci-Fi HD - Channel 267 
Telemundo - Channel 379 (Digital extension of Basic Cable)

I like your date better.... weekend playtime...

Wonder when the March adds will be posted?


----------



## szurlo

In my zipcode in Lexington, SC it says:

Feb. 15, 2009: The following channels are added:
* USA HD: Channel 853
* Sci-Fi HD: Channel 854
* CNBC HD: Channel 855
* Bravo HD: Channel 856
* Telemundo: Channel 188

Finally, BSG in HD
Too bad this is the last season


----------



## csmith81981

SCSIRAID said:


> Wonder when the March adds will be posted?


They havent put out an email about March yet, but once they do I will post the list.


----------



## SCSIRAID

csmith81981 said:


> They havent put out an email about March yet, but once they do I will post the list.


My wish list includes....

Weather Channel HD
Spike HD
AMC HD
TCM HD
Crime and Investigation HD
Science Channel HD
Fox News HD
Smithsonian HD

I was told that Spike and Fox were coming in 1Q and Weather and Science were coming in 1H. Hopefully my source was correct.


----------



## JC Fedorczyk

I assume all these new channels are going to be SDV?


----------



## SCSIRAID

JC Fedorczyk said:


> I assume all these new channels are going to be SDV?


I would say thats a safe bet.....


----------



## SCSIRAID

csmith81981 said:


> *Coming February 13th
> 
> USA HD*
> 
> Raleigh- Ch 258
> 
> Wilmington- Ch 979
> 
> *Bravo HD*
> Raleigh- Ch 259
> 
> Wilmington- Ch 980
> 
> _*CNBC HD*_
> 
> Raleigh- Ch 266
> 
> Wilmington- Ch 981
> 
> *Sci-Fi HD*
> 
> Raleigh- Ch 267
> 
> Wilmington- Ch 982


Are any more QAM's going into the pool? Would hate to see blocking as the number of HD channels rise. Im also wondering if something will be done with the linear QAM's that have 3 HD's on them.... overcompressed (around 10-12 Mbit/sec). There are also some SD channels that run at less than 1Mbit/sec... DHC, Science, TruTV, Investigation Discovery, etc.

My suggestion would be to (after TA's are deployed of course), take 777Mhz (HGTV, FoodHD, UHD) and 531Mhz (GolfHD, AETVHD, PLDHD) and move them and their payloads to SDV. Also.. move TBSHD from 657Mhz into SDV and open up the bitrate on HDNET and HDNET Movies leaving them linear (so not to hack off Cablecard TV folks who pay for HD Tier).


----------



## NIGHT STALKER

I've been thinking. How I'm going to feel when my TA is installed and then craps out! I was a Sony dealer years ago and still have one of the first Sony Tivos when they came out. I can't remember how many clients, friends, and family I've turned on to Tivo over the years since then. My family is like all of yours in that we miss our Tivos on vacation. My oldest cried when she couldn't connect a Tivo at college! After these years of upgrading our boxes and the money!! we've spent, to have ANY cable company screw with us like this just to make us throw in the towel and get their POS boxes in our homes. It pisses me off to no end, but so what! I deal with it just to keep something that we all REALLY enjoy!!! 
So when that first TA craps out and the installer tells me that if I had an SA box, this wouldn't happen.......... "smile and wave boys, smile and wave!"


----------



## csmith81981

SCSIRAID said:


> Are any more QAM's going into the pool? Would hate to see blocking as the number of HD channels rise. Im also wondering if something will be done with the linear QAM's that have 3 HD's on them.... overcompressed (around 10-12 Mbit/sec). There are also some SD channels that run at less than 1Mbit/sec... DHC, Science, TruTV, Investigation Discovery, etc.
> 
> My suggestion would be to (after TA's are deployed of course), take 777Mhz (HGTV, FoodHD, UHD) and 531Mhz (GolfHD, AETVHD, PLDHD) and move them and their payloads to SDV. Also.. move TBSHD from 657Mhz into SDV and open up the bitrate on HDNET and HDNET Movies leaving them linear (so not to hack off Cablecard TV folks who pay for HD Tier).


I will ask my guy at the head end. I know eventually they hope to move them all to sdv, but that will take awhile.

As far as March channels go, I asked one of the marketing guys today and he said they probably wont know until the last week in Febuary.

On the TA front the issue in the billing system has been resolved, and the phase 1 letters will be mailed out tomorow, so hopefully some of you will get them Thursday or Friday.


----------



## szurlo

csmith81981,

Do you know if the TA will be self install Carolina's wide, or just in your local?


----------



## csmith81981

szurlo said:


> csmith81981,
> 
> Do you know if the TA will be self install Carolina's wide, or just in your local?


Carolina's wide


----------



## yodasmurf

I just received my new Tivo HD DVR XL unit. I called TWC and they stated a technician will be sent out to my house on Saturday to install the M Series card and the T/A adapter. I'll post an update if they actually show up with the T/A.


----------



## DawnW

Question:

We have had TWC in the Charlotte area for over a year. I sent back all of their DVR boxes and asked them to give me BASIC cable for now and am wanting to switch to Directv.

But, after almost 2 weeks of cancelling, my HD TVs can still get all the HD channels and some of the extras (not all) like TNT, History, Hallmark, A&E, HGTV, and a few others.

My question is: I am not paying for these extras at all and it seems to me that they have shut off most but not all of the extended channels. Does this mean I will get these extras indefinitely or do you think they will indeed shut them off soon?

It just seems odd to me that they shut off some channels but I get many (and I get HD) that they told me were not included with the $12 basic package.

Also, this is with no cable card, it is just through my HD TVs. Could I get a Tivo and just keep what I have and not get a cable card hooked in to my Tivo and just use it directly from my TV, enabling me to record those extra channels?

Thank you!,

Dawn


----------



## jmaditto

I friend of mine in Columbia talked with me about TiVo so he called TWC to discuss cablecards and the CSR stated they don't support TiVo on their network and why would you want that anyway since we have our own DVR....He just laughed. I thought, so much for TA hopes around here.


----------



## kevinivey

Columbia TWC is the worst in regards to TiVo support . I would be shocked if the tuner adapter would be released around here.


----------



## szurlo

kevinivey said:


> I would be shocked if the tuner adapter would be released around here.


csmith81981 appears to either be a TWC Carolinas employee or have direct contact with people there that know whats going on, and his information seemed to indicate that the TA release was imminent in the entire TWC Carolinas market.


----------



## jaming1982

yodasmurf said:


> I just received my new Tivo HD DVR XL unit. I called TWC and they stated a technician will be sent out to my house on Saturday to install the M Series card and the T/A adapter. I'll post an update if they actually show up with the T/A.


I heard the exact same thing when i called last week. I had my cable card installed today and the technician really seemed to know his stuff. He did not bring a TA with him and when I asked about it he said that he was sorry but he hadn't heard when they were going to be released.


----------



## sean_rankin

Nothin really new to report here...

I too have filled out the form, called TWC (Columbia, SC), waited, called again, was told "the adapters are gonna be here soon", waited some more...

I am about at the end of my rope. I know it takes resources, but you would think that TWC would be a little more responsive about working with a VOCAL, tech savy group of coustomers... It has the potential to turn into a HUGE PR nightmare. 

My wish, other than having a TA, and having access to all the chanels that I am paying for... having a choice of CC's to work with. 

This monopoly that they have is just enough to just not give a rip about thier loyal customers.


----------



## SugarBowl

DawnW said:


> Question:
> 
> We have had TWC in the Charlotte area for over a year. I sent back all of their DVR boxes and asked them to give me BASIC cable for now and am wanting to switch to Directv.
> 
> But, after almost 2 weeks of cancelling, my HD TVs can still get all the HD channels and some of the extras (not all) like TNT, History, Hallmark, A&E, HGTV, and a few others.
> 
> My question is: I am not paying for these extras at all and it seems to me that they have shut off most but not all of the extended channels. Does this mean I will get these extras indefinitely or do you think they will indeed shut them off soon?
> 
> It just seems odd to me that they shut off some channels but I get many (and I get HD) that they told me were not included with the $12 basic package.
> 
> Also, this is with no cable card, it is just through my HD TVs. Could I get a Tivo and just keep what I have and not get a cable card hooked in to my Tivo and just use it directly from my TV, enabling me to record those extra channels?
> 
> Thank you!,
> 
> Dawn


It's called QAM and the tivo can see them, but won't have any guide data. There are plenty of threads about QAM mapping to explain this better.


----------



## DawnW

Thank you. I will do some searches.

Dawn



SugarBowl said:


> It's called QAM and the tivo can see them, but won't have any guide data. There are plenty of threads about QAM mapping to explain this better.


----------



## unit101

Hi I'm on board, Raleigh(Wake Forest) Tivo 3 w/ 2 Scards
I've been talking to friendly CSR in Morrisville this week about SDV and TA's. She has not definite info on the release... but gave me her email. I will bug her once a week.
Also I recommend everyone lodge FCC complaint:
http://esupport.fcc.gov/complaints.htm
And this is interesting reading for sure:
http://www.fcc.gov/eb/Orders/2009/DA-09-120A1.html


----------



## unit101

I really have nothing good except that like others I'm on them like fleas on a hound dog about TA info.

I have a older Tivo3 with 2 S-cards... it works fine but of course not getting SDV channels. I see lots of chatter about M-cards... is there any reason to swap out my S-cards with M-cards ?

Over year ago when they first came to install - they tried M-cards but these did not work... the S-cards do work...

Another question... I've read that some with 2 S-cards after getting the TA can only get SDV channels on one of the tuners ?... anyone know about this.

Thanks,
mike


----------



## SCSIRAID

unit101 said:


> Another question... I've read that some with 2 S-cards after getting the TA can only get SDV channels on one of the tuners ?... anyone know about this.
> 
> Thanks,
> mike


Not true.....


----------



## SCSIRAID

unit101 said:


> I have a older Tivo3 with 2 S-cards... it works fine but of course not getting SDV channels. I see lots of chatter about M-cards... is there any reason to swap out my S-cards with M-cards ?
> 
> Thanks,
> mike


No need to switch S cards to M cards in an original S3. It makes no difference. An M card in an S3 runs in S card mode.

For a THD... you can reduce your bill if you go from 2 S-cards to 1 M-card as the THD supports Multistream mode. S3's dont support Multistream mode so no advantage.


----------



## unit101

Thanx Scsi for the info... you are a good poster.
I just got a email from CSR in Morrisville office, she sent me a complete spreadsheet list of all SDV channels in our area and when they went SDV... 86 channels are now on SDV.
If you or anyone wants it just ask and I will email it to you. However she has no knowledge of the Raleigh rollout of TA's starting now or in progress... but she is digging more.


----------



## unit101

Raleigh TWC will send these channels to SDV on 2/13.
258 USA HD
259 Bravo HD
266 CNBC HD
267 Sci-Fi HD


----------



## JC Fedorczyk

so let me get this straight... there are 86 channels that we're not getting but we are paying for.


----------



## macd2

JC Fedorczyk said:


> so let me get this straight... there are 86 channels that we're not getting but we are paying for.


Haven't you seen the ads? Time Warner: Home of Free HD. We're not paying for any of it. 

Really, it's less than 30 channels that we only receive in Standard Definition, and not High Definition yet.

I think I can survive a few more weeks with the Game Show Channel and NASCAR Channel in Standard Def.


----------



## jmaditto

And we are paying for channels we never watch too. The bastards!


----------



## SCSIRAID

unit101 said:


> Thanx Scsi for the info... you are a good poster.
> I just got a email from CSR in Morrisville office, she sent me a complete spreadsheet list of all SDV channels in our area and when they went SDV... 86 channels are now on SDV.
> If you or anyone wants it just ask and I will email it to you. However she has no knowledge of the Raleigh rollout of TA's starting now or in progress... but she is digging more.


PM Sent... I would like to see the data.


----------



## csmith81981

Dont shoot the messenger.......

Tuning Adapter deployment for East Carolina is temporarily on hold. They are still testing the ordering process and waiting for sufficient inventory levels before they can move forward.

The first wave of letters will mail to qualified customers once everything is ready. The next wave of letters to customers who have signed up to pre-order a Tuning Adapter can expect to receive their letter in the next 2 to 3 weeks. 

There has been about 900 requested TAs so far.


----------



## szurlo

csmith81981 said:


> Dont shoot the messenger.......
> 
> Tuning Adapter deployment for East Carolina is temporarily on hold. They are still testing the ordering process and waiting for sufficient inventory levels before they can move forward.
> 
> The first wave of letters will mail to qualified customers once everything is ready. The next wave of letters to customers who have signed up to pre-order a Tuning Adapter can expect to receive their letter in the next 2 to 3 weeks.
> 
> There has been about 900 requested TAs so far.


Bang!


----------



## ChrisFix

csmith81981 said:


> Dont shoot the messenger.......
> 
> Tuning Adapter deployment for East Carolina is temporarily on hold. They are still testing the ordering process and waiting for sufficient inventory levels before they can move forward.
> 
> The first wave of letters will mail to qualified customers once everything is ready. The next wave of letters to customers who have signed up to pre-order a Tuning Adapter can expect to receive their letter in the next 2 to 3 weeks.
> 
> There has been about 900 requested TAs so far.


Does this include Raleigh-Durham (which I wouldn't call East Carolina, but with TWC, who knows!).


----------



## csmith81981

ChrisFix said:


> Does this include Raleigh-Durham (which I wouldn't call East Carolina, but with TWC, who knows!).


unfortunately


----------



## crazywater

csmith81981 said:


> Dont shoot the messenger.......
> 
> Tuning Adapter deployment for East Carolina is temporarily on hold. They are still testing the ordering process and waiting for sufficient inventory levels before they can move forward.
> 
> The first wave of letters will mail to qualified customers once everything is ready. The next wave of letters to customers who have signed up to pre-order a Tuning Adapter can expect to receive their letter in the next 2 to 3 weeks.
> 
> There has been about 900 requested TAs so far.


WTF!


----------



## TiVolunteer

csmith81981 said:


> There has been about 900 requested TAs so far.


Do you know how they are counting those of us with multiple units? Do we need to put multiple requests into the system or are they basing this off account info. For example, I got one request in the system but I need four TA's.


----------



## crazywater

I am so angry about this total FUBAR of a rollout. How can you send out a letter to your customers promising the TA by the end of 2008 when it appears they have no intention nor do they give two sh*ts about their customers! Then they delay the rollout to be sure the ordering process is functioning correctly? Give me a break! When I read that the TAs were finally going out I suspended my plans to switch to satellite I called TWCNC customer retention and agreed to a two year contract price lock at a discounted rate. Now with this latest news it makes me want to reconsider my plans to switch. I do have 60 days to change my mind on the contract and I can tell you that if the TA is not in my possession very soon I am going to tell TWC to get lost. Between the price hike and taking away channels and now this total screw up with the TAs I am just completely fed up with TWC.


----------



## jpd31

csmith81981 said:


> Dont shoot the messenger.......
> 
> Tuning Adapter deployment for East Carolina is temporarily on hold. They are still testing the ordering process and waiting for sufficient inventory levels before they can move forward.
> 
> The first wave of letters will mail to qualified customers once everything is ready. The next wave of letters to customers who have signed up to pre-order a Tuning Adapter can expect to receive their letter in the next 2 to 3 weeks.
> 
> There has been about 900 requested TAs so far.


How does this affect the Triad of North Carolina (Greensboro/Winston-Salem)? Is this the same for us?


----------



## szurlo

So frustrating. I realize we are a fraction of TWCs business, but we are still paying customers just like everyone else. I send them about $170 a month. You'd think it would not be too much to ask for them to be publicly forthcoming about the roll-out process; at least educate the CSRs. It's a crying shame we have to resort to trolling forums hoping that some sympathetic TWC employee might be a member and might actually be posting accurate information.
So now the "end of 2008" TA availability has turned into what appears to be end of first quarter 2009. and I'm not convinced at this point that even that will happen. Heck, we're still running SARA on the 8300HD here when it's my understanding that most of the rest of the country got updated to Navigator early last year.
It may just be time to abandon this ship. U-verse is now available in Lexington, SC and later this year, DirecTV is going to reintroduce the DirecTivo. I'm running out of logical reasons to stay with TWC. Or maybe I just need to move to a different TWC market


----------



## csmith81981

TiVolunteer said:


> Do you know how they are counting those of us with multiple units? Do we need to put multiple requests into the system or are they basing this off account info. For example, I got one request in the system but I need four TA's.


Put in multiple requests on the website


----------



## ChrisFix

szurlo said:


> So frustrating. I realize we are a fraction of TWCs business, but we are still paying customers just like everyone else. I send them about $170 a month.


Even though the Cable Card population is relatively small...it still adds up to lots of cash coming in the door for service that under-performs. I pay just under $225/month to TWC. Using your $170/month and the statement in the post above that they have 900 TA requests for Carolina...that is still $153,000/month or $1.8M/year in customer revenues from CC customers.

For that kind of scratch, we have a right to expect better, and for TWC to make a REAL effort to provide TAs in the field. The mealy-mouth letters stating we're really trying, but have no idea when TAs will be available smacks of either incompetence or a complete lack of caring by TWC (or perhaps both).


----------



## kmilledge

Hello all, after much reading on this site (thanks for all the info!) I just purchased my first TiVo HD and had cable cards installed yesterday. Based on previous posts I kindly insisted that the CSR note on the work order that I needed (1) M-Card (this was after she first told me that they only had 1 type of card, but then changed her story to say that i would need 2 m-cards or 1 s-card....wow!). Regardless, tech showed up with 2 s-cards. He seemed to know what he was doing, but couldn't get his hands on an m-card that day. We installed the cable cards fairly smoothly, but now I don't think I'm getting all the HD channels that I should. I've been trying to find a list of channels that are SDV in Columbia, SC but haven't had luck. 

I know for certain that I'm not getting the following channels:
TBS HD
TNT HD
USA HD
HGTV HD
ESPN HD
ESPN2 HD
ESPNU HD
SHO HD

I am getting the local networks (ABC, CBS, etc.) in HD, but that seems to be about it. Surely I should be getting more HD channels, right? What should my next steps be to try and fix this?

Thanks!


----------



## csmith81981

ChrisFix said:


> Even though the Cable Card population is relatively small...it still adds up to lots of cash coming in the door for service that under-performs. I pay just under $225/month to TWC. Using your $170/month and the statement in the post above that they have 900 TA requests for Carolina...that is still $153,000/month or $1.8M/year in customer revenues from CC customers.
> 
> For that kind of scratch, we have a right to expect better, and for TWC to make a REAL effort to provide TAs in the field. The mealy-mouth letters stating we're really trying, but have no idea when TAs will be available smacks of either incompetence or a complete lack of caring by TWC (or perhaps both).


I dont think they expected to have the issues with getting the adapters to sync in the billing system. They are trying to make sure they dont send them out and they crap out on you the next day. Believe me, the employees are frustrated as well. Some of us have been waiting on the adapters since they announced them also. The problem is the issues arent being communicated to the call center employees, so when customers call and cant get answers, they get more frustrated (which is understandable). Thats the reason I started posting on here, was so you guys can get the correct info without having to call in 10 times hoping you get someone that knows whats going on. There is a meeting today about the inventory levels for the TAs, and I will post and let you guys know the updates as soon as I find out.


----------



## szurlo

kmilledge said:


> Hello all, after much reading on this site (thanks for all the info!) I just purchased my first TiVo HD and had cable cards installed yesterday. Based on previous posts I kindly insisted that the CSR note on the work order that I needed (1) M-Card (this was after she first told me that they only had 1 type of card, but then changed her story to say that i would need 2 m-cards or 1 s-card....wow!). Regardless, tech showed up with 2 s-cards. He seemed to know what he was doing, but couldn't get his hands on an m-card that day. We installed the cable cards fairly smoothly, but now I don't think I'm getting all the HD channels that I should. I've been trying to find a list of channels that are SDV in Columbia, SC but haven't had luck.
> 
> I know for certain that I'm not getting the following channels:
> TBS HD
> TNT HD
> USA HD
> HGTV HD
> ESPN HD
> ESPN2 HD
> ESPNU HD
> SHO HD
> 
> I am getting the local networks (ABC, CBS, etc.) in HD, but that seems to be about it. Surely I should be getting more HD channels, right? What should my next steps be to try and fix this?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't know of anyone that has been successful in getting a list of SDV channels in TWC Carolinas. In some other TWC markets the channel lineup on their website actually shows which channels are SDV, but not here. I still have my TWC SA8300HD DVR and it has a diag screen that shows if the channel is SDV or broadacst, but that doesn't seem to jive with reality. For example, it says TNTHD and ESPNHD are broadcast, however right now I cant get either of them on my Tivo. Actually, right now the only HD channels I can get on the Tivo are the locals. But that seems to vary on a daily basis. Anyway, I think all of the rest of the channels you listed are SDV, which means you will need a tuning adapter to get them.


----------



## ChrisFix

csmith81981 said:


> I dont think they expected to have the issues with getting the adapters to sync in the billing system. They are trying to make sure they dont send them out and they crap out on you the next day. Believe me, the employees are frustrated as well. Some of us have been waiting on the adapters since they announced them also. The problem is the issues arent being communicated to the call center employees, so when customers call and cant get answers, they get more frustrated (which is understandable). Thats the reason I started posting on here, was so you guys can get the correct info without having to call in 10 times hoping you get someone that knows whats going on. There is a meeting today about the inventory levels for the TAs, and I will post and let you guys know the updates as soon as I find out.


I think we all very much appreciate you posting your knowledge of the situation here...no personal criticism intended. But if you have the internal ears of TWC, you have lots of real world customer experiences from here that should be communicated loudly to TWC management.

TWC is a big enough company to have actual project planners and deliverable dates for services and should not hide behind this ever moving veil of "TAs will be available sometime, but we have no idea when". How can they legitimately have no plan with specific deployment dates?

Then there is the issue with the complete lack of both internal communication (CSRs who seem to know less than nothing regarding the entirety of Cable Cards and TAs) and external communications (where the only response is an auto-generated email saying "we got your request, we'll contact you sometime".

TWC management should be forced to call their CSR number as an anonymous user and request CCs and then hear the load of mis-information and total BS they will be given. My experience is this has been consistent with each CSR I have talked with, not an isolated incident.


----------



## SCSIRAID

kmilledge said:


> Hello all, after much reading on this site (thanks for all the info!) I just purchased my first TiVo HD and had cable cards installed yesterday. Based on previous posts I kindly insisted that the CSR note on the work order that I needed (1) M-Card (this was after she first told me that they only had 1 type of card, but then changed her story to say that i would need 2 m-cards or 1 s-card....wow!). Regardless, tech showed up with 2 s-cards. He seemed to know what he was doing, but couldn't get his hands on an m-card that day. We installed the cable cards fairly smoothly, but now I don't think I'm getting all the HD channels that I should. I've been trying to find a list of channels that are SDV in Columbia, SC but haven't had luck.
> 
> I know for certain that I'm not getting the following channels:
> TBS HD
> TNT HD
> USA HD
> HGTV HD
> ESPN HD
> ESPN2 HD
> ESPNU HD
> SHO HD
> 
> I am getting the local networks (ABC, CBS, etc.) in HD, but that seems to be about it. Surely I should be getting more HD channels, right? What should my next steps be to try and fix this?
> 
> Thanks!


TNT, TBS, HGTV, ESPN, ESPN2 are not SDV (EDIT: IN RALEIGH). I dont belive SHO is either but not sure.

Have you checked the cablecard diags (CP page) to see if you are 'authorized'?


----------



## szurlo

SCSIRAID said:


> TNT, TBS, HGTV, ESPN, ESPN2 are not SDV. I dont belive SHO is either but not sure.
> 
> Have you checked the cablecard diags (CP page) to see if you are 'authorized'?


SCSIRAID,
Maybe it's different in your area? My SA8300HD specifically says "Switched" on all the channels he listed except TNTHD and ESPNHD.
(Except I didn't check SHOD)


----------



## SCSIRAID

szurlo said:


> SCSIRAID,
> Maybe it's different in your area? My SA8330HD specificly says "Switched" on all the channels he listed except TNTHD and ESPNHD.


Certainly could be possible. I forget sometimes that this thread is broader than Raleigh. The OP doesnt have a location specified in his profile..... (Ahh.. i see Columbia SC)


----------



## szurlo

csmith81981, 
Can you confirm whether or not the "SDV Session Info" screen in the SA8300HD diag screen is accurately reflecting if a channels is SDV or Broadcast?
The field I am referring to is "SamSvcld/Type". For example, right now it says "2142/Switched" for HGTV and "1156/Broadcast" for ESPNHD.


----------



## ncbagwell

FYI - For those in the Raleigh market, I started a thread a while back about which channels were moving to SDV here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=402796&highlight=Raleigh

I've tried to keep it updated. I culminated the list from the original letter that TWC sent out before they made the move (they listed the channels they were moving to SDV) and then added any new channels as they all seem to be SDV.


----------



## csmith81981

szurlo said:


> csmith81981,
> Can you confirm whether or not the "SDV Session Info" screen in the SA8300HD diag screen is accurately reflecting if a channels is SDV or Broadcast?
> The field I am referring to is "SamSvcld/Type". For example, right now it says "2142/Switched" for HGTV and "1156/Broadcast" for ESPNHD.


It should be correct. SCSIRAID is correct with the channels he listed not being SDV.


----------



## szurlo

csmith81981 said:


> It should be correct. SCSIRAID is correct with the channels he listed not being SDV.


Well, then the $64,000 questions is, why can I not get ESPNHD or some of the other HD channels that say "Broadcast". Or the even bigger question, is why can I get them SOME days and not others (like today)?


----------



## SCSIRAID

szurlo said:


> Well, then the $64,000 questions is, why can I not get ESPNHD or some of the other HD channels that say "Broadcast". Or the even bigger question, is why can I get them SOME days and not others (like today)?


Are you saying that TWC box gets it but TiVo doesnt? What is signal level and SNR for that channel in TiVo? in TWC STB? Also... compare the actual frequency and PID indicated in TWC box against TiVo indication in DVR diagnostics. Channel maps are different between CC's and STB's.


----------



## szurlo

SCSIRAID said:


> Are you saying that TWC box gets it but TiVo doesnt?


Yes



SCSIRAID said:


> What is signal level and SNR for that channel in TiVo? in TWC STB? Also... compare the actual frequency and PID indicated in TWC box against TiVo indication in DVR diagnostics. Channel maps are different between CC's and STB's.


I could not find all the information you wre asking for but here is what I found:

TWC DVR says in "Current QAM" section:
channel=950
freq=627mhz
Level=0dbmv
s/n=36db
I could not find anything that sounds any thing like PID in the TWC DVR diag pages.

The Tivo says:
channel=950
freq=627mhz
Signal Strength=100
SNR=36
PCR PID=0x1EA
Audio PID=0x1EB
Video PID=0x1EA

Dont know if that is the PID you want or not.


----------



## SCSIRAID

szurlo said:


> Yes
> 
> I could not find all the information you wre asking for but here is what I found:
> 
> TWC DVR says in "Current QAM" section:
> channel=950
> freq=627mhz
> Level=0dbmv
> s/n=36db
> I could not find anything that sounds any thing like PID in the TWC DVR diag pages.
> 
> The Tivo says:
> channel=950
> freq=627mhz
> Signal Strength=100
> SNR=36
> PCR PID=0x1EA
> Audio PID=0x1EB
> Video PID=0x1EA
> 
> Dont know if that is the PID you want or not.


Hmmmm... So assuming the pid's match it does appear that the channel maps line up. What if you go into the TiVo Cablecard Decoders screen and select Configure Cablecard 1 and then Test Channels.... go to the channel number and see if it works.... then go back and select Cablecard 2... and do the same thing... Perhaps you have an authorization problem on one of the cablecards. This assumes you have two cablecards of course... If you have a single M-Card in a THD then this wont matter...


----------



## szurlo

SCSIRAID said:


> Hmmmm... So assuming the pid's match it does appear that the channel maps line up. What if you go into the TiVo Cablecard Decoders screen and select Configure Cablecard 1 and then Test Channels.... go to the channel number and see if it works.... then go back and select Cablecard 2... and do the same thing... Perhaps you have an authorization problem on one of the cablecards. This assumes you have two cablecards of course... If you have a single M-Card in a THD then this wont matter...


Its a single M-card and the channel does not display n the Test Channels screen.


----------



## szurlo

szurlo said:


> Its a single M-card and the channel does not display n the Test Channels screen.


OK, I just had a very interesting experience.
Just for giggles I went to the SA Cablecard Diag Screen. It said "Loading.." for a few seconds and then displayed and error that it had failed to find some .html doc??
So I hit the clear button to return to the Tivo menu and instead of getting the normal list of "SA CableCard" menu options, I got a tivo blurb that basically said my provider had not provided any information for the card. I backup up one menu level and then went back into the CableCard Menu and all the "SA" menu options were back. I then went into SA CabelCard CA Screen and the status said "Not Ready". I backed out. waited about 30 seconds and went back in. It said "Ready". I went to live TV, and I now get ESPNHD.


----------



## SCSIRAID

szurlo said:


> Its a single M-card and the channel does not display n the Test Channels screen.


OK... go to the configure cablecard decoder again and select configure cablecard... then cablecard menu... then select SA Cablecard CP Screen

What is the first line under the dashes say....

Auth Status: CP Auth Received is the right answer...

On down... what does PowerKey Status say... Ready is the right answer..


----------



## szurlo

SCSIRAID said:


> OK... go to the configure cablecard decoder again and select configure cablecard... then cablecard menu... then select SA Cablecard CP Screen
> 
> What is the first line under the dashes say....
> 
> Auth Status: CP Auth Received is the right answer...
> 
> On down... what does PowerKey Status say... Ready is the right answer..


You replied while I was posting. See above.


----------



## SCSIRAID

szurlo said:


> You replied while I was posting. See above.


It does sound cablecard related... I stay out of the cablecard diags screen.. it does wierd things. Next time you see it I would go straight to the SA Cablecard CP Screen and check on Auth Status. It could just be a bad cablecard... just not talking well with TiVo. Could be poorly seated in slot.


----------



## csmith81981

szurlo said:


> OK, I just had a very interesting experience.
> Just for giggles I went to the SA Cablecard Diag Screen. It said "Loading.." for a few seconds and then displayed and error that it had failed to find some .html doc??
> So I hit the clear button to return to the Tivo menu and instead of getting the normal list of "SA CableCard" menu options, I got a tivo blurb that basically said my provider had not provided any information for the card. I backup up one menu level and then went back into the CableCard Menu and all the "SA" menu options were back. I then went into SA CabelCard CA Screen and the status said "Not Ready". I backed out. waited about 30 seconds and went back in. It said "Ready". I went to live TV, and I now get ESPNHD.


You may want to have one of the cable card helpdesk people try and reconfigure the card over the phone. That may help if reseating it doesnt.


----------



## szurlo

csmith81981 said:


> You may want to have one of the cable card helpdesk people try and reconfigure the card over the phone. That may help if reseating it doesnt.


Well, it's working now. I hesitate to "rock the boat" by re-seating it. I'll give it a few days and see if it behaves.


----------



## kevinivey

szurlo said:


> SCSIRAID,
> Maybe it's different in your area? My SA8300HD specifically says "Switched" on all the channels he listed except TNTHD and ESPNHD.
> (Except I didn't check SHOD)


 the following HD channels are NOT switched in South Carolina.
ESPN-HD
HBO-HD
SHO-HD
TNT-HD 
Discovery HD theatre
MGM-HD
HDNET
HDNET Movies

(ESPN2-HD is switched in SC)


----------



## SCSIRAID

kevinivey said:


> Wrong: the following HD channels are NOT switched in South Carolina.
> 
> HBO-HD
> SHO-HD
> TNT-HD
> Discovery HD theatre
> MGM-HD
> HDNET
> HDNET Movies


Those arent switched in Raleigh either....


----------



## shanebowman

Finally got the call in Winston Salem to set up appointment for Monday to install the long awaited adapter. Not real confident though since when they called the rep thought she was scheduling me for an adapter to allow the Tivo to work after the digital transition. It always strikes me as odd that I seem to know more than the folks tha twork for TWC. Anyway, I will update after install.


----------



## shanebowman

TiVolunteer said:


> Do you know how they are counting those of us with multiple units? Do we need to put multiple requests into the system or are they basing this off account info. For example, I got one request in the system but I need four TA's.


When they called to schedule mine they asked me, I will ask Monday on the install and update


----------



## KeithB

csmith81981 said:


> Don't shoot the messenger.......


Never . . . providing accurate information is incredibly helpful. :up: *Thank you!* :up:



csmith81981 said:


> Tuning Adapter deployment for East Carolina is temporarily on hold. They are still testing the ordering process and waiting for sufficient inventory levels before they can move forward. The first wave of letters will mail to qualified customers once everything is ready. The next wave of letters to customers who have signed up to pre-order a Tuning Adapter can expect to receive their letter in the next 2 to 3 weeks.


_'End of the year 2008'_ turned into _'late January'_ then _'late February'_ and now _'2 to 3 weeks'_.

When I previously accused TWC of dragging their butts on TA deployment, I thought I might have been overly grumpy (silly  me.)


----------



## kevinivey

What I find amazing is that SDV has been used for nearly 2 years in SC, but we no doubt will be the last to get a SDV tuner. Zero reports of any releases of the SDV tuner in SC.


----------



## clcbmason

Maybe I am an optimist, but the CSR on the phone this AM (Sat. 14th) just said that Monday is the day for the info in the Triangle area. He referenced an email that he had gotten. He seemed confident, and so I guess I will be as well. 

One question that I have, and I did not see anything about this, is what is Tivo's role in this? Did SDV catch them off guard, or did they release a machine that was outdated (maybe wrong word...ineffective...) almost immediately? Is there a next-gen Tivo in the works that handles SDV internally? Should they have built these so that a firmware update could have done what these tuning adapters are going to do? 

Just some thoughts. Maybe I am in the minority, but I am not going to lay all the blame at TWC's door.


----------



## kevinivey

The HD channels should have not be switched in the first place. They need to cut back the analog, and put them in a digital form. SDV is merely a Band aid.

Switched
Digital
Voodoo


----------



## SCSIRAID

clcbmason said:


> Maybe I am an optimist, but the CSR on the phone this AM (Sat. 14th) just said that Monday is the day for the info in the Triangle area. He referenced an email that he had gotten. He seemed confident, and so I guess I will be as well.
> 
> One question that I have, and I did not see anything about this, is what is Tivo's role in this? Did SDV catch them off guard, or did they release a machine that was outdated (maybe wrong word...ineffective...) almost immediately? Is there a next-gen Tivo in the works that handles SDV internally? Should they have built these so that a firmware update could have done what these tuning adapters are going to do?
> 
> Just some thoughts. Maybe I am in the minority, but I am not going to lay all the blame at TWC's door.


Its probably the 'day' for the Group 1 beta/friendly folks that csmith talked about.... So I wouldnt get too excited just yet... it just leads to frustration. Hey... but I could be wrong


----------



## SCSIRAID

clcbmason said:


> Maybe I am an optimist, but the CSR on the phone this AM (Sat. 14th) just said that Monday is the day for the info in the Triangle area. He referenced an email that he had gotten. He seemed confident, and so I guess I will be as well.
> 
> One question that I have, and I did not see anything about this, is what is Tivo's role in this? Did SDV catch them off guard, or did they release a machine that was outdated (maybe wrong word...ineffective...) almost immediately? Is there a next-gen Tivo in the works that handles SDV internally? Should they have built these so that a firmware update could have done what these tuning adapters are going to do?
> 
> Just some thoughts. Maybe I am in the minority, but I am not going to lay all the blame at TWC's door.


Cablelabs did not offer a certification mechanism or allow for a '2 way' STB when TiVo designed and released S3. TiVo could either go with the UDCP S3 or sit on the sidelines with nothing. The chose the former.

Note that a lot of the country doesnt have SDV so declaring it 'outdated' is probably harsh but understandable since we, the TWC customers, are significantly impacted by SDV and could conclude the TiVo as outdated. Outdated is in the eye of the user.. 

There has been talk about a mythical Series 4 that is <tru2way> based. <tru2way> is the STB standard that allows 2 way communications. TiVo had to do a lot of negotiation and soul selling to get <tru2way> spec modified so they could expose the TiVo interface.... the original spec had the cableco controlling what the customer saw.


----------



## SCSIRAID

kevinivey said:


> What I find amazing is that SDV has been used for nearly 2 years in SC, but we no doubt will be the last to get a SDV tuner. Zero reports of any releases of the SDV tuner in SC.


That does kinda suck doesnt it... Didnt SC have SDV before Austin? and yet Austin was the first place TA was rolled out...


----------



## jmfirestone

Greensboro area and I got my call to set up my appointment for my TA install about 3 hours ago! Yeah! They are coming out monday night to do it. The lady on the phone seemed to know all the terminology at least. I tried to get her to just send it to me, but she said her system is only allowing them to set up a tech install until they have all the kinks worked out.

Hopefully I will have good news Monday night


----------



## dotBob

I got the same call in Greensboro. The scheduled window is 9:30 to 11:30 for the TA install. I requested an M-Card to replace the two S-Cards, so the CSR noted that in the work-order for the tech - although I had to explain what the difference in the cards were. No guarantee I'll get the M-Card, but I'll be thrilled just to get the TA.


----------



## jlgore2

I got the call today in Greensboro as well. :up:


----------



## csmith81981

kevinivey said:


> What I find amazing is that SDV has been used for nearly 2 years in SC, but we no doubt will be the last to get a SDV tuner. Zero reports of any releases of the SDV tuner in SC.


SC starts Monday as well.


----------



## jpd31

Got my call on Friday night for the TA, but I did not answer the phone because I did not recognize the number. I wished I did answer the phone because of my long ordeal afterwards. The lady said that she was from Time Warner and that the tuning adapters were now available and for me to call back to schedule an appointment. I called back on Saturday morning and I got transferred twice. The people did not know what I was talking about, then after I got transferred the second time, the lady told me that they were not available in my area. My response was, "Why in the hell did I get a phone call last night, saying that they were available. I want to talk to a supervisor". So, I got transferred up to level 3 support. They had no idea what was going on with the TA, and told me that Raleigh had the TA's, but not Greensboro. (We all know the truth there.  ) They noticed in the notes under my account that dispatch did call me on friday night, so they tried to get a hold of them. No answer. So I called back later on Saturday wanting a update. They still had no idea what I was talking about with the TA. I called at least 5 times on this on Saturday and got the same answer. I was persistent knowing that they were available and hopefully I talk to someone that knew what was going on. I finally got a call from Time Warner dispatch Saturday afternoon. They told me that they did have the TA's and asked me if I had a Tivo Series 3 and I told them that I did. I have my appointment with them on Wednesday morning. Time Warner needs to get there act together and start communicating with everyone in the departments. Send out a freaking email or memo. If I did not have trees in my backyard, I would have cancelled and gone to Directv. I rather have a root canal than talk to the CSR's from Time Warner. I am surprised that they can stay in business. I wish the Triad area would get some competition, to deal with these idiots. It is bad that dispatch knows more than anybody else at Time Warner.


----------



## jpd31

Before the tech leaves after installing the TA. Make sure that you can get the SDV channels on both cablecards before the tech leaves. It should work on both cablecards. Don't believe them if they say otherwise. The TA is not tied to a certain cablecard. It should work with both cablecards (If you have 2 S-cards.)


----------



## jmaditto

szurlo said:


> You replied while I was posting. See above.


I'm in the same boat as you. No ESPNHD. I will going to the CC menus and see if I can duplicate your results.

Just tried some stuff in the CC menu and popped out the card and back in and still no ESPNHD. I might have to call as I want my CC working perfectly before the TA install nightmare.


----------



## kevinivey

good idea , because the tuner will not help you with ESPN-HD.


----------



## dotBob

A TWC tech is working on the setup now. Tuning to an SDV channel here in Greensboro (577 USAHD) is currently only showing a black screen. He's calling dispatch resolve the issue. I'm told I'm probably the 6th person in Greensboro to get a TA, and likely the first that's not a tester. Will update when something changes.


----------



## macd2

dotBob said:


> A TWC tech is working on the setup now. Tuning to an SDV channel here in Greensboro (577 USAHD) is currently only showing a black screen. He's calling dispatch resolve the issue. I'm told I'm probably the 6th person in Greensboro to get a TA, and likely the first that's not a tester. Will update when something changes.


Thanks for the update! Can you ask the tech if he knows if any TWC offices will have them in stock? (For those of us who haven't gotten a call yet, and are willing to go pick one up.)


----------



## SCSIRAID

dotBob said:


> A TWC tech is working on the setup now. Tuning to an SDV channel here in Greensboro (577 USAHD) is currently only showing a black screen. He's calling dispatch resolve the issue. I'm told I'm probably the 6th person in Greensboro to get a TA, and likely the first that's not a tester. Will update when something changes.


That sounds like a cablecard authorization issue. One thing you can check.. You can go into TA diags and see what its current QAM frequency and pid is and then into DVR diags and confirm that the tuned frequency and pid is the same.


----------



## jmfirestone

dotBob said:


> I got the same call in Greensboro. The scheduled window is 9:30 to 11:30 for the TA install. I requested an M-Card to replace the two S-Cards, so the CSR noted that in the work-order for the tech - although I had to explain what the difference in the cards were. No guarantee I'll get the M-Card, but I'll be thrilled just to get the TA.


I didn't even think of doing that. The cards are cheap enough and both work fine though, so I don't know if there is any benefit to the switch for me.

I am just hoping this tuning adapter goes in and works


----------



## dotBob

As with most other issues with Tuning Adapters, rebooting the TiVo seems to have resolved the issue - after the 2nd reboot. On the first reboot, the TA was left powered on, but the TiVo (HD) didn't recognize it. On the 2nd reboot (technically, a power cycle), the TA was left powered off, then powered on about 4 minutes after the TiVo had finished booting. It's been working without further issue.

I would have powered the TA on after the TiVo at the outset had I been handling things, but I let the tech do everything his way.

SDV channels tested (2 simultaneously by recording one and watching another): 575 (CNNHD) & 552 (TBSHD) - worked as it should. I was informed that 577 is also SDV.

I was told that Greensboro only has dispatched installs at this time. No word on whether that might change. 

And no M-Cards (yet) in Greensboro, according to the tech.


----------



## ddstreet

So, is TW making us pay for the truck roll on these TA installs?

I was annoyed enough when I had to pay for my cablecard to be "installed". I'll be more annoyed if I again have to pay for a TA to be "installed".


----------



## bowarr

Hi.

Got my new TiVo HD last week and had no problem ordering the cable card. The technician knew practically nothing about them and tried 3 Multiway cards before we figured out that my new TiVo needed it's software upgraded to version 11.x. I got him to leave the cable card for me and I upgraded the TiVo, installed the card, worked with TWC Customer Service to get the card activated and all is working well .. ... except for the fact that I can't get the tiers I'm paying for until I get the Tuning Adapter which, so far, appears to be vaporware. I hear about "testing", I read about "testing" but honestly folks, how long does it take to "test" the adapter? It either works or it doesn't. If it doesn't, what not say so? They seem to be so closed-mouth about it all that you just want to go postal.

And don't get me started on their DVR boxes, their remotes or their DVR software.


----------



## rockonword

I got the Greensboro call as well. I'm setup for Wednesday morning. I should have asked for an M-card to replace my 2 S-cards. Maybe the tech will have one. I noticed TWC raised their rates on my S-cards, so I'd rather just pay for 1 card. Nevertheless I can't wait to get the TA!


----------



## yodasmurf

I was scheduled to have a M Series Card and a TA installed on Saturday (RTP area). The tech showed up with the M card but not TA (not surprised). The total install only took 20 minutes, so no problems there. The tech told me that the local warehouse hadn't received any TA's yet, but he would put my name on a list to get one as soon as they were available. I'll post an update if I hear anything.


----------



## kevinivey

Looks like no calls to anyone in SC. Every time I call them, they have no idea what I am talking about.


----------



## csmith81981

ddstreet said:


> So, is TW making us pay for the truck roll on these TA installs?
> 
> I was annoyed enough when I had to pay for my cablecard to be "installed". I'll be more annoyed if I again have to pay for a TA to be "installed".


There is no fee for them to bring it out


----------



## shanebowman

Install on Monday, but it took until Tuesday morning for all channels to come through. Outside of that went smooth, rep didn't even need directions and was in and out in 30 minutes and most of that time was rebooting the Tivo. All in all probably my easist experience to date with TWC and my Tivo. All the channels are working fine.


----------



## SCSIRAID

shanebowman said:


> Install on Monday, but it took until Tuesday morning for all channels to come through. Outside of that went smooth, rep didn't even need directions and was in and out in 30 minutes and most of that time was rebooting the Tivo. All in all probably my easist experience to date with TWC and my Tivo. All the channels are working fine.


Did they do something to your cablecards at the same time? Adding the TA should instantly bring you all the channels. If they messed with the cablecards, it could take a little time for all the EMM's to come thru and enable it to decrypt them.


----------



## jmfirestone

It took my guy about 2 hours to do the job last night, most of the time was spent staring at the box wondering why it wasn't working.

Tim was really nice, and told me straight up first thing through the door that this was the first one he was doing. He had a big 10 page instruction list with him. He checked my cable cards to make sure everything matched and then called the CSR to add it to my account. She also said this was her first one. 

Wasn't working after this and we sat and stared for awhile waiting. Finally he called back to talk to the CSR about it and she said "everything is fine in my system, sorry." More staring... He called another tech who said his went really smooth, but it took 10 mins after he called to start working. About 30 mins goes by of waiting....

Tim tried rebooting everything, AND called back the CSR back to verify all the cable card and TA info. The cable cards are swapped in the TWC system - Cable card 1 is listed as 2 in their computer and vice versa.

They swap the card info, and 30 seconds later it's working 

It took 2 hours total, but a bunch of the channels work now. A load of others were showing the "Can't get this channel now, try again later" message. I didn't try it this morning yet.


----------



## WO312

jmfirestone said:


> ........... A load of others were showing the "Can't get this channel now, try again later" message. I didn't try it this morning yet.


I am eagerly waiting for a call here in Wilmington.

Maybe this isn't the right thread for this question, but - if there are going to be timely SDV channel acquisition issues because of what I assume is system overload, how can we reliably Tivo any SDV channel? I assume that could mean a lot of missed beginnings of shows.


----------



## SCSIRAID

WO312 said:


> I am eagerly waiting for a call here in Wilmington.
> 
> Maybe this isn't the right thread for this question, but - if there are going to be timely SDV channel acquisition issues because of what I assume is system overload, how can we reliably Tivo any SDV channel? I assume that could mean a lot of missed beginnings of shows.


It wont be any different than a TW DVR... Response should be within a few secs. If they dont have enough QAM's though... users, TWC as well as TiVo, will be complaining about missed recordings


----------



## kevinivey

I think I am actually glad that no one has called about the tuner. I can not imagine having a subcontractor in my home for 2 hours.



My area has lots SDV issues during primetime. SDV is not a long term solution!


----------



## jmfirestone

Maybe SDV will be long term solution as it grows? Could they conceivably move ALL the channels on the system to SDV, effectively making more room on the system?

If they can't then it is pretty useless to have a DVR at all, 50&#37; of the time you will record a blank screen.


----------



## TiVoMonkey

kevinivey said:


> My area has lots SDV issues during primetime. SDV is not a long term solution!


SDV is certainly a long term solution. In the long term, they would add more Cisco SDV servers to increase capacity for serving groups so that more people may tune into the individual SDV channels.

Problems seen now means they have not added more capacity yet. One hopes they will soon.

Obviously, in this economic climate, they don't want issues like this to continue and lose customers.


----------



## kevinivey

I know several they have lost. During football season they had local teams on ESPN2HD ,and ESPNUHD and there was no way to them unless you tuned in real early and did not change the channel.

Going ALL digital is a better solution.


----------



## jmaditto

How do you know when it is an SDV issue? Is it the screen that says something along the lines of "This channel is currently unavailable?" I'm just curious.


----------



## SCSIRAID

jmaditto said:


> How do you know when it is an SDV issue? Is it the screen that says something along the lines of "This channel is currently unavailable?" I'm just curious.


That sounds like all the QAM's are in use.... Perhaps your division has oversubscribed their SDV solution.

Do you have a TWC regular cablebox for comparison? You should see the same behavior there.


----------



## rockonword

TWC just left my house in Winston-Salem after installing the TA. It probably took 45 minutes total because the CSR hadn't added a TA to an account before, and it sounded like she removed my CableCARDS from the account in the process. The tech called back and had them added back and everything works well. It's pretty fast to switch channels. It looks like I get all the channels I pay for now. The tech said they did 13 TA installs yesterday, so it looks like they're going out in full force! It's so nice to finally have all the HD channels.


----------



## langsbr

jmaditto said:


> How do you know when it is an SDV issue? Is it the screen that says something along the lines of "This channel is currently unavailable?" I'm just curious.


I'm not positive, but I think that is it. I used to get that message a LOT during primetime hours a year ago. Now that there haev been so many empty houses in my neighborhood, it appears to be less of an issue.

Interestingly, I used to get it on TBSHD alot, but preivous posters in here said that was not SDV. I don't get it on my TIVO so I'm thinking it is.

This tuning adapter fiasco is becoming ridiculous. I'm tempted to kill my cable system and just use the TIVO to stream all my tv shows with pytivo.

I usually wait a day to watch the shows anyways, so I have no problem with getting the torrent of each new episode.

If there were some legitimate IPTV stations, I'd do it in a heartbeat. I hate TWC.


----------



## jmaditto

SCSIRAID said:


> That sounds like all the QAM's are in use.... Perhaps your division has oversubscribed their SDV solution.
> 
> Do you have a TWC regular cablebox for comparison? You should see the same behavior there.


This is only on my TWC Box.


----------



## szurlo

jmaditto said:


> This is only on my TWC Box.


Same thing here. I sometimes get the "Channel Not Available" banner on the TWC DVR on a ton of channels at once. Usually within 10 or 15 minutes it clears up. It ALWAYS clears up by the time I get done waiting on hold to talk to a tech support rep at TWC.


----------



## unit101

TA arrived today... installed... 
Tivo sees the the TA ... has several new menu items like TA diag
and Test channels with each Cable card and TA.. all the menus work fine.
So Tivo seems happy with the TA.

However now for example I get no chnls from 74-199... others I get fine.

Also different is that now the cable card will try to go to Channel 116 (before it would skip it, it is a SDV channel) but now it Tries to tune to the channel.. however the screen is black, tivo message searching for signal.

So looks like Tivo knows the SDV channels are out there but it does not know where to tune the signal to pull it up ?

I'm on hold now w/ the "Cable Card Help Line"... 

Perhaps they have to send someone out to setup the TA ?

I will post a reply... whatever happens next...

Does anyone else have a REAL INSTALL Story for TA in Raleigh ? Did you have to have a Tech come out and do some setup ?

Thanks,
mike


----------



## unit101

TA UPdate..
Been on hold w/ TWC on/off working w/ CSR... gave her serial# off box...
Meanwhile I get a call from a different CSR... asking me about my letter and if I went
online to register the box... which i have not recd or done... he says that there is
a special letter that goes out... and you have to go onine and register the box to your
account... he says it is not working because it is not setup on my account... and right now only a select few "friendlys" have this done... so it appears I got a box before I was supposed to. He is looking into what he can do for me...


----------



## jpd31

Got my TA installed today. 2 TWC techs came to install the TA. They said that they have installed more than a dozen TA's, but all of them have been different. They have done some hookups in less than 30 minutes and they had a few that took hours. Well, mine took hours. They actually had to come back this afternoon to get it working. He had to talk to several CSR's to get it working, but he said only a few actually have been involved with the TA installs. The problem with mine, was that my cablecards was not in sync, so they had to readd the cablecards back to the system, then they sent several refresh hits to the TA, then it finally took. So far, everything is great!!! It is great seeing all of the HD channels now. Also, I finally get the west coast feeds of HBO. 

I'm not upset at all as to how long it took for the TA to start working. The TWC techs were great to be around with. You are always going to run into a few bumps in the road with new technology. The important thing is that is is working. :up:


----------



## kevinivey

jmaditto said:


> How do you know when it is an SDV issue? Is it the screen that says something along the lines of "This channel is currently unavailable?" I'm just curious.


yes


----------



## kevinivey

langsbr said:


> I'm not positive, but I think that is it. I used to get that message a LOT during primetime hours a year ago. Now that there haev been so many empty houses in my neighborhood, it appears to be less of an issue.
> 
> Interestingly, I used to get it on TBSHD alot, but preivous posters in here said that was not SDV. I don't get it on my TIVO so I'm thinking it is.
> 
> This tuning adapter fiasco is becoming ridiculous. I'm tempted to kill my cable system and just use the TIVO to stream all my tv shows with pytivo.
> 
> I usually wait a day to watch the shows anyways, so I have no problem with getting the torrent of each new episode.
> 
> If there were some legitimate IPTV stations, I'd do it in a heartbeat. I hate TWC.


TBSHD launched as a Switched channel ,and it has remained so.


----------



## kevinivey

unit101 said:


> TA UPdate..
> Been on hold w/ TWC on/off working w/ CSR... gave her serial# off box...
> Meanwhile I get a call from a different CSR... asking me about my letter and if I went
> online to register the box... which i have not recd or done... he says that there is
> a special letter that goes out... and you have to go onine and register the box to your
> account... he says it is not working because it is not setup on my account... and right now only a select few "friendlys" have this done... so it appears I got a box before I was supposed to. He is looking into what he can do for me...


Why not share your location?


----------



## unit101

Ok... TA is now up and working great so far...
Got it today (2 actually)... but they had mistakenly sent it to me without
also giving me special instructions on how to register it on web site.
So once TWC added it to my account it should work... but it did not...
After hours of rebooting, changing cables, rerunning Tivo setup... nothiing worked...
In the process, swapping coax cables around... realized that when I moved the cable going from TA to Tivo... suddenly a channel tuned in... sort of... swapped with new cable from TA#2... worked better but not right... got my OWN COAX cable with good connectors from my stash... connected and BANG !!! all channels now work perfectly...

So beware of the cheap coax jumper cable from TA to Tivo... in my case 2 of them did not work... made sure connections ok.... but in good quality cable and working fine.

If it changes I'll let you know... but I now have all the Channels.. tested and working on BOTH Tuners...


----------



## SCSIRAID

unit101 said:


> Ok... TA is now up and working great so far...
> Got it today (2 actually)... but they had mistakenly sent it to me without
> also giving me special instructions on how to register it on web site.
> So once TWC added it to my account it should work... but it did not...
> After hours of rebooting, changing cables, rerunning Tivo setup... nothiing worked...
> In the process, swapping coax cables around... realized that when I moved the cable going from TA to Tivo... suddenly a channel tuned in... sort of... swapped with new cable from TA#2... worked better but not right... got my OWN COAX cable with good connectors from my stash... connected and BANG !!! all channels now work perfectly...
> 
> So beware of the cheap coax jumper cable from TA to Tivo... in my case 2 of them did not work... made sure connections ok.... but in good quality cable and working fine.
> 
> If it changes I'll let you know... but I now have all the Channels.. tested and working on BOTH Tuners...


I always make my own RG6 cables. I dont trust that premade off the shelf junk.

As to the website... It is for ordering the TA. That way its ready to rock and roll when you get it. Plug it up and enjoy....


----------



## kevinivey

csmith81981 said:


> You can get 1 for every Tivo HD, Tivo XL, or Tivo Series 3 you have. There is no charge for the TAs. The new site is somewhat like the old one. You put in your address, how many you need, and an email address so they can send you a confirmation email. I'll let you guys know once it the link is activated.


what happened in regards to what you posted here?


----------



## csmith81981

unit101 said:


> Ok... TA is now up and working great so far...
> Got it today (2 actually)... but they had mistakenly sent it to me without
> also giving me special instructions on how to register it on web site.
> So once TWC added it to my account it should work... but it did not...
> After hours of rebooting, changing cables, rerunning Tivo setup... nothiing worked...
> In the process, swapping coax cables around... realized that when I moved the cable going from TA to Tivo... suddenly a channel tuned in... sort of... swapped with new cable from TA#2... worked better but not right... got my OWN COAX cable with good connectors from my stash... connected and BANG !!! all channels now work perfectly...
> 
> So beware of the cheap coax jumper cable from TA to Tivo... in my case 2 of them did not work... made sure connections ok.... but in good quality cable and working fine.
> 
> If it changes I'll let you know... but I now have all the Channels.. tested and working on BOTH Tuners...


Glad to see you got it working. Not sure how it got out to you without being on the account. They should have added it into the billing system and activated it before it was shipped.


----------



## kevinivey

csmith81981 said:


> www.yourtwc.com/tuningadapter


Does not seem to work correctly here in SC:

Once the form is filled in the following is displayed:

_Offer Not Valid

No Offers Defined for the Services You Requested

We're sorry, but we can't complete your order at this time due to the reason given above.
To select from currently available offers, click here._

The option for tuning adapter is not displayed.


----------



## SCSIRAID

kevinivey said:


> Does not seem to work correctly here in SC:
> 
> Once the form is filled in the following is displayed:
> 
> _Offer Not Valid
> 
> No Offers Defined for the Services You Requested
> 
> We're sorry, but we can't complete your order at this time due to the reason given above.
> To select from currently available offers, click here._


I believe its only valid for Raleigh/Durham area


----------



## kevinivey

Looks like Charlotte, and SC are not part of the tuning adapter roll out.


----------



## SCSIRAID

I got my second TA today. As with the first, the installation was flawless. Unit arrives already authorized... just plug it in and it works. The procedure I used was to hook up all but the usb cable... Powered everything up and waited for the light on the TA to go solid and then plugged in USB. Worked perfect. The wait for solid light was several minutes so remain patient. The RG6 cable provided was not very good so I didnt use it... if you have any problems look there first IMHO. Filled out the web form in the morning and had the TA the next day. Ive only found one issue and am working with TWC and TiVo for a resolution. 

The letter that was mentioned earlier just points you to the website that csmith provided the link to. Just enter your data and watch for the brown truck.


----------



## Reward

Sweet. Good to see TAs installed and working in Raleigh.

Hope I'll be installing mine soon!


----------



## ddstreet

csmith81981 said:


> www.yourtwc.com/tuningadapter


I live in Raleigh (zip 27606) and when I put in my info I get:

"No Upgraded Equipment Required"

Clearly that is not true. I assume the website is only set up for specific people who already got a letter or something?


----------



## ptackbar

ddstreet said:


> I live in Raleigh (zip 27606) and when I put in my info I get:
> 
> "No Upgraded Equipment Required"
> 
> Clearly that is not true. I assume the website is only set up for specific people who already got a letter or something?


I'm on the outskirts of Raleigh (27603) and it allowed me to order 2. We'll see if they show up.


----------



## nate-sc

I got a call from TWC SC yesterday. They said they are going to call next week to do my install, hopefully next week. Finally, the TA is coming to Columbia!


----------



## szurlo

nate-sc said:


> I got a call from TWC SC yesterday. They said they are going to call next week to do my install, hopefully next week. Finally, the TA is coming to Columbia!


Lucky SOB! No call here yet.


----------



## SCSIRAID

ddstreet said:


> I live in Raleigh (zip 27606) and when I put in my info I get:
> 
> "No Upgraded Equipment Required"
> 
> Clearly that is not true. I assume the website is only set up for specific people who already got a letter or something?


Hmmmm... do you have cablecards? Perhaps the system doesnt see cablecards on your account and concludes you dont need a TA? Or perhaps your bill is sent to a different zip code?


----------



## JC Fedorczyk

Last week I filed a complaint with the FCC. Today I opened a case with the BBB. Don't know if it will do anything but who knows. TWC can't continue to roll out SDV channels and charge us for stuff we can't see.


----------



## ChrisFix

SCSIRAID said:


> Filled out the web form in the morning and had the TA the next day. Ive only found one issue and am working with TWC and TiVo for a resolution.
> 
> The letter that was mentioned earlier just points you to the website that csmith provided the link to. Just enter your data and watch for the brown truck.


I was able to order from the link provided above (Thank You!!) and got a printable confirmation screen stating "We will ship the number of tuning adapters per the number of eligible TiVo's on your Time Warner Cable account". Zip Code = 27514. I haven't received anything from TWC in the mail regarding TAs, but had registered three separate times on the old pre-order page.

Did you get an email confirmation as well? I haven't and was wondering if I will before they actually ship me a TA?


----------



## SCSIRAID

ChrisFix said:


> I was able to order from the link provided above (Thank You!!) and got a printable confirmation screen stating "We will ship the number of tuning adapters per the number of eligible TiVo's on your Time Warner Cable account". Zip Code = 27514. I haven't received anything from TWC in the mail regarding TAs, but had registered three separate times on the old pre-order page.
> 
> Did you get an email confirmation as well? I haven't and was wondering if I will before they actually ship me a TA?


I did get the letter but I was a 'friendly' and knew it was coming. The email actually came this morning... the day after the TA arrived. It also has the UPS tracking number info. If you ordered it today... you may see it tomorrow... with the email coming a day later  However.. TWC was supposedly only doing beta's right now but since the link is out.. if they have stock I dont see why they wouldnt go ahead and ship. The install is easy and works great.

Compared to some of the other divisions rollouts... I believe TWC Raleigh has done a great job... Took some time but the web ordering is slick and fast. The engineering time to get it right should pay off. It took me 15 minutes from opening the box to having the wifes THD up and running with SDV. Kudos TWC Raleigh!!!


----------



## SCSIRAID

JC Fedorczyk said:


> Last week I filed a complaint with the FCC. Today I opened a case with the BBB. Don't know if it will do anything but who knows. TWC can't continue to roll out SDV channels and charge us for stuff we can't see.


Without your location in your profile... nobody knows where you are....


----------



## macd2

ddstreet said:


> I live in Raleigh (zip 27606) and when I put in my info I get:
> 
> "No Upgraded Equipment Required"
> 
> Clearly that is not true. I assume the website is only set up for specific people who already got a letter or something?


I'm getting that message too.
I'm in Cary. I have only had a cable card for about 2 weeks and I pre-registered at that time.

There must be an "approved list". :-(


----------



## JC Fedorczyk

DOH. Fixed. I'm in Huntersville, NC just north of Charlotte.


----------



## macd2

JC Fedorczyk said:


> Last week I filed a complaint with the FCC. Today I opened a case with the BBB. Don't know if it will do anything but who knows. TWC can't continue to roll out SDV channels and charge us for stuff we can't see.


Which channel are you dying to see in HD?
Or is your rant based only on principle?


----------



## ddstreet

SCSIRAID said:


> Hmmmm... do you have cablecards? Perhaps the system doesnt see cablecards on your account and concludes you dont need a TA? Or perhaps your bill is sent to a different zip code?


Yep, I have had a THD with a M-Card for probably close to a year now...

csmith81981, do you know what I have to do to fix that error on the signup site? Do I have to call in to TWC?


----------



## JC Fedorczyk

My complaints are mainly based on principle. Don't state you're going to roll out adapters by the end of the year if you can't meet that deadline, and don't advertise all these available HD channels if not everyone can see them.

I also want my discovery channel in HD.


----------



## ddstreet

Since the tuning adapter website signup doesn't work for me, I decided to just call. So I called my local office (number on my bill) and navigated the automated menu to technical support, and asked for a tuning adapter. They knew exactly what it was (or at least, acted like they did...) and scheduled an installation for tomorrow morning. I'll post updates here if they actually show up with a tuning adapter and get it working!

Update: I'm actually still on the phone with customer support, and funny enough he asked me to hold and then started to talk to someone else thinking he was on mute. He isn't so I can hear him talking about trying to figure out how to ship it to me. Sweet.

Update: He found in his menu of operations a "Ship Tuning Adapter" selection. Bingo! I love being able to hear him talk to his coworker about what he's doing! ;-)

Update: He got it worked out and said it's shipping to me and should be here by early next week. I hope so!!!


----------



## szurlo

I just stopped by my local TWC office in West Columbia. I asked if they had tuning adapters in yet, and if not, could they tell me about when they would. Her response, and I'm quoting, was "What's a tuning adapter"?


----------



## WO312

I just input my info at the link and got a confirmation for the TA. This is in Wilmington (Eastern Carolina TWC). I'll have to see if they will really ship it.

The preferred installation box at the bottom says "No appt. required. Outlet in place - Self install."


----------



## notting

Now I'm confused. First there was a signup page for Tuning Adapters that I filled out at the end of December, and got a confirmation e-mail back from TWC saying there wasn't a release date, and they'd contact me when a release date is available.

Then, when talking to a CSR last week, they said that info wasn't being used, and I had to go to http://www.yourtwc.com/tuningadapter, where there was a slightly different pre-signup page. I filled it out, and got a slightly different confirmation e-mail back from TWC saying my pre-order had been received.

Now I go to that same page, and there's Yet Another sign-up system. This appears to be an actual order form though. Might as well fill it out again.


----------



## csmith81981

ddstreet said:


> Since the tuning adapter website signup doesn't work for me, I decided to just call. So I called my local office (number on my bill) and navigated the automated menu to technical support, and asked for a tuning adapter. They knew exactly what it was (or at least, acted like they did...) and scheduled an installation for tomorrow morning. I'll post updates here if they actually show up with a tuning adapter and get it working!
> 
> Update: I'm actually still on the phone with customer support, and funny enough he asked me to hold and then started to talk to someone else thinking he was on mute. He isn't so I can hear him talking about trying to figure out how to ship it to me. Sweet.
> 
> Update: He found in his menu of operations a "Ship Tuning Adapter" selection. Bingo! I love being able to hear him talk to his coworker about what he's doing! ;-)
> 
> Update: He got it worked out and said it's shipping to me and should be here by early next week. I hope so!!!


It ships UPS Ground from Morrisville. If he put it in this afternoon I assume it will ship tomorrow. You should have it Saturday or Monday at the lastest.


----------



## carys

Unfortunately, UPS does not deliver on Saturday. I drive by the Morrisville warehouse twice a day but I still have to wait for the UPS guy.


----------



## Gene S

szurlo said:


> I just stopped by my local TWC office in West Columbia. I asked if they had tuning adapters in yet, and if not, could they tell me about when they would. Her response, and I'm quoting, was "What's a tuning adapter"?


Yeah, they haven't had any training on it yet from what I can tell. When I stopped by my Sumter office to ask about when they would be available. She asked if I wanted her to send out a truck to fix my sdv problem. When I explained that it was an actual product I need to get, she offered the truck roll again to fix my cable cards. I just thanked her for her time and left.


----------



## kevinivey

maybe the thread title needs to be updated since SC is not really doing anything.


----------



## szurlo

Gene S said:


> Yeah, they haven't had any training on it yet from what I can tell. When I stopped by my Sumter office to ask about when they would be available. She asked if I wanted her to send out a truck to fix my sdv problem. When I explained that it was an actual product I need to get, she offered the truck roll again to fix my cable cards. I just thanked her for her time and left.


You know, it would be different if we were querying them for information about something that was not supposed to be public information. I could understand their not being informed on it. But this is a product/service that is ON THEIR OWN WEBSITE, and has been for months!! It boggles the mind.



kevinivey said:


> ..since SC is not really doing anything.


Besides aggressively rolling out SDV, that is....


----------



## ncbagwell

csmith81981 said:


> It ships UPS Ground from Morrisville. If he put it in this afternoon I assume it will ship tomorrow. You should have it Saturday or Monday at the lastest.


Is there anyway to pick them up ourselves? I placed my order on the website this morning. But I am going to be traveling for business Monday through Thursday of next week. Would love to have it for the weekend.


----------



## JC Fedorczyk

Don't know if anything will come out of this but....

Thank you for contacting the Better Business Bureau. Your complaint was received by the Bureau on February 19, 2009 and has been assigned case# 386819in our files. Please make a note of this number for future reference.

Your complaint has been applied to the following business:
Time Warner Cable Charlotte Division
3140 W Arrowood Rd 
Charlotte, NC 28273-0001

The case has been reviewed and has now been forwarded to the business for their response. This business has until March 6, 2009 to respond to your complaint. You may contact our office after March 6, 2009 to check the status of your complaint.


----------



## convergent

I just went to the site and it let me order one. This is so whacked because I had pre-ordered it twice before. TW is really messing up something that should be pretty easy to accomplish.

Anyone else see in the news that Time Warner is going to spin off Time Warner Cable during this quarter?


----------



## jmaditto

szurlo said:


> I just stopped by my local TWC office in West Columbia. I asked if they had tuning adapters in yet, and if not, could they tell me about when they would. Her response, and I'm quoting, was "What's a tuning adapter"?


LOL - What transpired next?


----------



## macd2

csmith81981 said:


> It ships UPS Ground from Morrisville. If he put it in this afternoon I assume it will ship tomorrow. You should have it Saturday or Monday at the lastest.


Was there a return address?
I might stop their this afternoon to see if I can pick one up.
The site to order TA's from won't accept my info.

I can find a Perimeter Park address and a Innovation Avenue address in Morrisville.


----------



## szurlo

jmaditto said:


> LOL - What transpired next?


I basically said "You know, the tuning adapter is so people with cablecard based DVRs like the Tivo can get the channels you have moved to Switched Digital Video." She gave me a look like she wasn't even sure I was still talking about cable television and then said, and I'm quoting, "We don't know anything about that here". I guess she felt she could safely speak for everyone at that office. (Actually, at this point I think she could have meant in all of TWC South Carolina and been pretty close to correct).
This was obviously a supreme waste of time for everyone involved so I said "Ok, thanks" and left.


----------



## Shmooh

(First post for me, but I've been lurking for a while now.)

I'm in Cary, NC. I got a TivoHD a couple weeks ago and got a single M-card installed in it last Tuesday (Feb 10). At that time, I filled out the tuning adapter form that took several pieces of info (name, address, etc).

When I go to the site listed a few posts back, like some others, it tells me that no upgrade is required (which is obviously not true). If it still doesn't work on Monday (Feb 23), I'll probably call them.

Has anybody who received the "No Upgrade Required" message tried again later and found that it worked?


----------



## skelm

I called they sent a tech out with a work order to install the TA, he arrived with that on his WO, but no TA. He mentioned he had never heard of them. Called the office - they told him they aren't available yet. I should call back later. He told me he was dispatched from Morrisville. I called back and they are sending another one out tomorrow...


----------



## ddstreet

For people who are getting the runaround on the phone, and/or the website doesn't work for you, I can tell you what I did, and hopefully it might work for you, at least if you're in Raleigh. I just did this yesterday, so I haven't actually got the TA yet...

I called the local number, 919-595-4892. At the prompt I selected "2" for the main menu. Then I said "Yes" to indicate I had a TW account. Then said my phone number for them to lookup my account. Then I said "Technical Support" to the automated person. Then "Cable TV" to the automated person. Then "It's a different issue". That transferred me to the Cable TV technical support. Once I got there, the first thing I said to the live Tech Support person was "I'm trying to get a Switched Digital Video Tuning Adapter because I have TiVo.". They said "ok", and after a while on hold they had it shipped to me. If they start talking about having a tech come to your house, be firm in telling them that the Tuning Adapters (in Raleigh, at least) are self-installed by the customer and there should be an option on their computer called "Ship Tuning Adapter".

Hope that helps people. I really hope that mine works when it gets here next week...!


----------



## KeithB

JC Fedorczyk said:


> My complaints are mainly based on principle. Don't state you're going to roll out adapters by the end of the year if you can't meet that deadline, and don't advertise all these available HD channels if not everyone can see them.
> 
> I also want my discovery channel in HD.


I want Discovery, TLC, National Geographic; especially because I hear nothing but "Free HD!" every time they insert their self-promoting advertisements.



JC Fedorczyk said:


> Don't know if anything will come out of this but....
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Better Business Bureau. Your complaint was received by the Bureau on February 19, 2009 and has been assigned case# 386819in our files. Please make a note of this number for future reference.
> 
> Your complaint has been applied to the following business:
> Time Warner Cable Charlotte Division
> 3140 W Arrowood Rd
> Charlotte, NC 28273-0001
> 
> The case has been reviewed and has now been forwarded to the business for their response. This business has until March 6, 2009 to respond to your complaint. You may contact our office after March 6, 2009 to check the status of your complaint.


Good luck. Seriously. I also filed a complaint with the FCC a few weeks ago, and they typically require from two to three months to do anything. Complaining to the BBB will likely result in one of three scenarios:
a) TWC ignores the complaint and the BBB reports they did not respond.
b) TWC replies to the complaint with an inaccurate and non-relevant statement regarding the situation
c) TWC replies to the complaint with more double-speak and misdirection, disavowing any responsibility for your reluctance to rent one of their STBs monthly like the majority of their customers.

Note that none of these responses results in any change in their behavior.


----------



## JC Fedorczyk

KeithB- National Geographic isn't switched video yet. I still get it up here in HD.


----------



## rileyrd

Just ordered SDV from http://www.yourtwc.com/tuningadapter. Certainly looks different than the last form which generated the useless letter. For those that ordered previously. How long did it take to get the SDV or has anyone got one yet?


----------



## SCSIRAID

rileyrd said:


> Just ordered SDV from http://www.yourtwc.com/tuningadapter. Certainly looks different than the last form which generated the useless letter. For those that ordered previously. How long did it take to get the SDV or has anyone got one yet?


Got mine the next day after ordering.


----------



## ChrisFix

rileyrd said:


> Just ordered SDV from http://www.yourtwc.com/tuningadapter. Certainly looks different than the last form which generated the useless letter. For those that ordered previously. How long did it take to get the SDV or has anyone got one yet?


I ordered from the new website on Wednesday night and printed the confirmation page...but haven't received any follow-up email or the Tuning Adapter.

It does state "No App't Required, Self Install" and that the will ship it to me, but it also states that "The status of your online order will be confirmed via e-mail", which hasn't happened.

Has anyone besides SCSIRAID received one from TWC Raleigh-Durham. I'm in Chapel Hill, so if it were shipped, it would be here in one day.


----------



## SCSIRAID

ChrisFix said:


> I ordered from the new website on Wednesday night and printed the confirmation page...but haven't received any follow-up email or the Tuning Adapter.
> 
> It does state "No App't Required, Self Install" and that the will ship it to me, but it also states that "The status of your online order will be confirmed via e-mail", which hasn't happened.
> 
> Has anyone besides SCSIRAID received one from TWC Raleigh-Durham. I'm in Chapel Hill, so if it were shipped, it would be here in one day.


My confirmation email came the day after the TA did....


----------



## ChrisFix

SCSIRAID said:


> My confirmation email came the day after the TA did....


Yes, I know, but you actually got the TA as well...so far all I have is a printed confirmation page. I haven't seen anyone else post yet that they have received a TA from this new order process so just wondering if that is the case or not.


----------



## jmfirestone

5 days later and mine is still working well, so many new channels that I haven't been getting on my main TV for over a year! Way to go TW & Tivo and whoever else i need to thank. It took way to long, but I am happy that it is here and working flawlessly 

Now, if they could just clear up the primetime SDV availability crap... Even if I am on the TW HD box, I still can barely get any good SDV channels.


----------



## skelm

No luck, got a call from the morrisville dispatch saying they don't have any and canceling the work order. I called customer service back and got a lady who directed me to the old page  I showed her the new one that doesn't work for me "no upgrade needed" and she couldn't get it to go to that site. I feel i am in a endless loop



skelm said:


> I called they sent a tech out with a work order to install the TA, he arrived with that on his WO, but no TA. He mentioned he had never heard of them. Called the office - they told him they aren't available yet. I should call back later. He told me he was dispatched from Morrisville. I called back and they are sending another one out tomorrow...


----------



## VilniusNastavnic

ChrisFix said:


> Yes, I know, but you actually got the TA as well...so far all I have is a printed confirmation page. I haven't seen anyone else post yet that they have received a TA from this new order process so just wondering if that is the case or not.


What he said. I ordered on Wednesday and to date have not received an e-mail, a letter, or my TA. Again, it seems as if TWC is playing Lucy to our collective Charlie Brown, and the only way in which we actually can get our hands on one of those things is if we 1) get the elusive "friendly" status, which seems to require an inside baseball level of familiarity with either TWC or with a specific person there that most of us don't have or can't get (And which, no offense, is frankly a bit silly. They've already beta tested the whole thing, so either distribute them or not; don't give them to a few favorite people and then hope that the rest of the proletariat won't get annoyed), or 2) play the CSR lottery by hoping we can find someone there who is halfways competent, and even then that person may or may not be pushing the right button to send a TA. Meanwhile, those of us actually following the process are stuck in limbo waiting for a box or a notification that--given past experience--may never come.

Does anyone know the number for TWC's corporate office (not Carolinas, but in general)? I have found that the best way to deal with situations where CSRs jerk you around and when the locals present you with processes and promises that amount to Kabuki plays is to go straight to the top (they all have a complaints department) and to tell them that you see through their game and can/will go straight to the FCC. In my case, I have done some work with appropriately-placed folks in the FCC in the past when I was in private practice (just moved down here from DC about 3 months ago to start in-house) and am more than happy to call those people when--as here--locals aren't living up to their responsibilities. This worked before with Comcast in Northern Virginia when they were dragging their feet on CableCard distribution (once I said FCC, fines, and law, I had a CC the next day), and I bet it will work here.


----------



## SCSIRAID

VilniusNastavnic said:


> What he said. I ordered on Wednesday and to date have not received an e-mail, a letter, or my TA. Again, it seems as if TWC is playing Lucy to our collective Charlie Brown, and the only way in which we actually can get our hands on one of those things is if we 1) get the elusive "friendly" status, which seems to require an inside baseball level of familiarity with either TWC or with a specific person there that most of us don't have or can't get (And which, no offense, is frankly a bit silly. They've already beta tested the whole thing, so either distribute them or not; don't give them to a few favorite people and then hope that the rest of the proletariat won't get annoyed), or 2) play the CSR lottery by hoping we can find someone there who is halfways competent, and even then that person may or may not be pushing the right button to send a TA. Meanwhile, those of us actually following the process are stuck in limbo waiting for a box or a notification that--given past experience--may never come.
> 
> Does anyone know the number for TWC's corporate office (not Carolinas, but in general)? I have found that the best way to deal with situations where CSRs jerk you around and when the locals present you with processes and promises that amount to Kabuki plays is to go straight to the top (they all have a complaints department) and to tell them that you see through their game and can/will go straight to the FCC. In my case, I have done some work with appropriately-placed folks in the FCC in the past when I was in private practice (just moved down here from DC about 3 months ago to start in-house) and am more than happy to call those people when--as here--locals aren't living up to their responsibilities. This worked before with Comcast in Northern Virginia when they were dragging their feet on CableCard distribution (once I said FCC, fines, and law, I had a CC the next day), and I bet it will work here.


Well... its possible that they just dont have a sufficient quantity of TA's to begin a general rollout. The number of letters sent may corrospond to the number of TA available. An earlier post indicated that the rollout would be in phases. The phase 1 beta has began... phase 2 and 3 seem not to have began.


----------



## VilniusNastavnic

SCSIRAID said:


> Well... its possible that they just dont have a sufficient quantity of TA's to begin a general rollout. The number of letters sent may corrospond to the number of TA available. An earlier post indicated that the rollout would be in phases. The phase 1 beta has began... phase 2 and 3 seem not to have began.


And this is what happens when that's the case. You have one or two people saying "You can get them; call now!" or "It ships in one day!" and then the rest of the group gets shut out when proper communication doesn't exist. Further, when every other business hypes a launch (especially one they're required from a regulatory perspective to make), they wait until they have sufficient launch quantities before they start distribution for exactly this reason. If they really are short on TAs, a better way to do it would have been to wait until they had enough to meet a large percentage of initial demand or, at the very least, limited people to one TA until others had a chance to get them.


----------



## SCSIRAID

VilniusNastavnic said:


> And this is what happens when that's the case. You have one or two people saying "You can get them; call now!" or "It ships in one day!" and then the rest of the group gets shut out when proper communication doesn't exist. Further, when every other business hypes a launch (especially one they're required from a regulatory perspective to make), they wait until they have sufficient launch quantities before they start distribution for exactly this reason. If they really are short on TAs, a better way to do it would have been to wait until they had enough to meet a large percentage of initial demand or, at the very least, limited people to one TA until others had a chance to get them.


Understand. Its a double edged sword though. Im not sure which is worse. Thinking that they arent doing anything relative to TA's or knowing that they are near to release but just not there yet. Which would you prefer? TWC is going to take heat for both cases.

In my case I didnt say a word until the website address hit the forum.


----------



## VilniusNastavnic

SCSIRAID said:


> Understand. Its a double edged sword though. Im not sure which is worse. Thinking that they arent doing anything relative to TA's or knowing that they are near to release but just not there yet. Which would you prefer? TWC is going to take heat for both cases.
> 
> In my case I didnt say a word until the website address hit the forum.


Sure; To be clear, not a knock on you (you're one of the lucky ones), just a knock on the process.

Accurate communication is the key here. I am relatively indifferent on the timing so long as the right information is there, e.g., we're doing this on that date, here's your place in line, here's your availability date, etc. The other problem is that there seem to be multiple ways to circumvent the process (either by visiting the website or by calling), which--and not blaming anyone who has done this, because I most certainly did--people will try to do when given the opportunity, especially since the TA is so anticipated. I just think they did not put enough thought into the rollout, which maybe is just another example of the shaft they give those who have the audacity not to use their boxes.


----------



## skelm

If they just had some basic knowledge of the products we get charged so much to use. The CS should have a script that covers where/when/how. For me not having to wait on hold to schedule appointments, take off work for the appointments, then to be told they don't have them is pretty sad. Clear direction on when we get them - how to do it would be a good start



SCSIRAID said:


> Understand. Its a double edged sword though. Im not sure which is worse. Thinking that they arent doing anything relative to TA's or knowing that they are near to release but just not there yet. Which would you prefer? TWC is going to take heat for both cases.
> 
> In my case I didnt say a word until the website address hit the forum.


----------



## carys

SCSIRAID said:


> Well... its possible that they just dont have a sufficient quantity of TA's to begin a general rollout. The number of letters sent may corrospond to the number of TA available. An earlier post indicated that the rollout would be in phases. The phase 1 beta has began... phase 2 and 3 seem not to have began.


So how about an email (like they promised) saying the demand was high and give us an estimate of when they will ship. The biggest problem is the lack of communication.


----------



## BigBearf

Went online as per link and was successful in ordering 2 SDV adapters for Wrightsville Beach NC condo. I will post when and if they are delivered. They are to be shipped and self installed.

BigBearf


----------



## kevinivey

At least you guys can order them. Here is S. Carolina they are not doing anything at all.
The link that was supposed to work for all 3 TWC Carolinas division does not work for Charlotte or the entire state of S.Carolina. TWC should be doing more.


----------



## ChrisFix

Hi csmith81981,
Wondering if there is any news/updates on RDU TWC TA roll-out? Ordering link seems to be active, but so far no email confirmations or TAs seen in the wild (except for SCSIRAID)...

Thanks!!


----------



## KeithB

And happened upon the NCTA.com (National Cable & Telecommunications Association) page containing filings related to CS Docket No. 97-80. NCTA is filing quarterly reports to the FCC regarding CableCARD rollouts. After two pages of business letter, each of the largest MSOs (Cablevision, Charter, Comcast, Cox, and Time Warner Cable) report their current statistics as well as how they are addressing the most common customer issues. It's  disappointing to see TWC has one of the shortest reports of those five MSOs, and there's absolutely NO mention of switched digital video or tuning adapters. Finally, it's now late February _(as if we don't all know that)_ and NCTA haven't published the 4th quarter 2008 report on their site yet.

sigh....

Edit: If you'd like a laugh (well, maybe a smirk at best,) review the TWC segment of the March 2008 report, where they describe Tivo providing training to TWC staff and experts. I'd guess TWC hasn't bothered sharing much of that information with their divisions?


----------



## rhapsodyrcks

Im in the Morehead City NC. Called TW today no Tuning Adapters are available yet for my area... Hopefully soon!


----------



## szurlo

KeithB said:


> And happened upon the NCTA.com (National Cable & Telecommunications Association) page containing filings related to CS Docket No. 97-80. NCTA is filing quarterly reports to the FCC regarding CableCARD rollouts. After two pages of business letter, each of the largest MSOs (Cablevision, Charter, Comcast, Cox, and Time Warner Cable) report their current statistics as well as how they are addressing the most common customer issues. It's  disappointing to see TWC has one of the shortest reports of those five MSOs, and there's absolutely NO mention of switched digital video or tuning adapters. Finally, it's now late February _(as if we don't all know that)_ and NCTA haven't published the 4th quarter 2008 report on their site yet.
> 
> sigh....
> 
> Edit: If you'd like a laugh (well, maybe a smirk at best,) review the TWC segment of the March 2008 report, where they describe Tivo providing training to TWC staff and experts. I'd guess TWC hasn't bothered sharing much of that information with their divisions?


In all fairness, this issue doesn't appear to be a systemic problem. Some TWC markets seem to be handling this very well, and many TWC markets now have TAs in the hands of customers and seem to have trained their CSRs and techs on CableCards and TAs. The problem is that this is not the case across the entire TWC universe. There must be a fairly large amount of autonomy granted to the individual markets, because if there were ever an occasion to use the abbreviation "YMMV", it is when talking about TWC service and support. Here in SC we appear to be on the wrong end of that performance scale, unfortunately. One would think that each region would be accountable to whoever oversees all the markets, but either that is not the case, or TWC doesn't really care if some of its markets do a crappy job. The basic problem appears to be that TWC is being run like dozens of independent companies, which is resulting in an insanely inconsistent user experience.


----------



## KeithB

szurlo said:


> In all fairness, this issue doesn't appear to be a systemic problem. Some TWC markets seem to be handling this very well, and many TWC markets now have TAs in the hands of customers and seem to have trained their CSRs and techs on CableCards and TAs. The problem is that this is not the case across the entire TWC universe. There must be a fairly large amount of autonomy granted to the individual markets, because if there were ever an occasion to use the abbreviation "YMMV", it is when talking about TWC service and support. Here in SC we appear to be on the wrong end of that performance scale, unfortunately. One would think that each region would be accountable to whoever oversees all the markets, but either that is not the case, or TWC doesn't really care if some of its markets do a crappy job. The basic problem appears to be that TWC is being run like dozens of independent companies, which is resulting in an insanely inconsistent user experience.


What concerns me most regarding TWC's national report is the complete absence of any text mentioning SDV and/or TA's. It appears they're avoiding mentioning it to the FCC.

I have empathy for your lack of service from TWC-SC because I lived in Columbia from 1980 through 1991 before moving north to Charlotte. Unfortunately, the Charlotte office has almost zero information available and it's impossible to contact anyone of any importance there.

If anyone has contact information for TWC's "central CableCARD support desk" I'd appreciate it greatly if they shared it here.


----------



## KeithB

I just finished a brief telephone conversation with Neal M. Goldberg of the NCTA, who's responsible for assembling and submitting the quarterly reports to the FCC. 
1. Mr. Goldberg is a very nice person for taking the time and making the effort to personally return my call. :up: 
2. He's keenly aware of what SDV is and what TA's are. :up: :up:
3. He says their 4th quarter 2008 report to the FCC is available on their website now.  
4. I expressed my concern regarding TWC's slow rollout of TAs and how there's no reliable source of information available for Tivo users. He said he would mention my concerns to TWC at his earliest opportunity. 

Does this mean I think TWC will get TAs distributed any faster in Charlotte or Columbia or anywhere else in the US? Not really, because I'm not that naieve. But it's incredibly satisfying to talk personally with a cable industry executive who has some clue regarding SDV and TAs.


----------



## kevinivey

TWCSC used to be responsive to its customer, but since becoming TWC Carolinas we are getting treated like lower class cititzens.


----------



## KeithB

I just received another e-mail from "D. Jacobs" at the TWC Corporate Tuning Adapter Desk. (mailto:[email protected]) They're still saying:


TWC said:


> We expect the release of the Tuning Adapter in February in many remaining areas.


I seriously doubt Charlotte TiVo users will see TAs in the next five days.


----------



## szurlo

KeithB said:


> I just received another e-mail from "D. Jacobs" at the TWC Corporate Tuning Adapter Desk. (mailto:[email protected]) They're still saying:
> We expect the release of the Tuning Adapter in February in many remaining areas.


I've given up on mailing that address. I'm convinced that the date on that letter is just being generated with a formula like (CurrentMonth +1). It reminds me of a painted sign I saw in a bar once. "Free beer tomorrow!" Like that sign, that TWC letter is promising us absolutely nothing. It's just a slight-of-hand to keep the unwashed masses quiet.


----------



## KeithB

szurlo said:


> I've given up on mailing that address. I'm convinced that the date on that letter is just being generated with a formula like (CurrentMonth +1). It reminds me of a painted sign I saw in a bar once. "Free beer tomorrow!" Like that sign, that TWC letter is promising us absolutely nothing. It's just a slight-of-hand to keep the unwashed masses quiet.


Don't give up. Dorain Jacobs from the TWC Carolinas CableCARD Escalations team phoned me a few minutes ago. As with Mr. Goldberg from NCTA earlier, it was incredibly satisfying to finally talk with a TWC associate regarding their deployment of Tuning Adapters. When she offered an expected date of early March, I reminded her the e-mail responses were still saying "late February". 

If I haven't received anything positive from TWC Carolinas by 3/10, I'm e-mailing her again.


----------



## rhapsodyrcks

Got this email today. Sigh seems I have to wait to get all my channels I pay for...lol. 

February 23, 2009



Thank you for requesting the Switched Digital Video (SDV) Tuning Adapter for your TiVo Series 3, TiVo HD or TiVo HD XL DVRs unit. Your Pre-Order has been received and your information recorded.
While TWC has launched SDV in many neighborhoods around the country, not all TWC locations are delivering channels using the new SDV technology at this time. In the TWC areas where SDV has launched, we continue testing the Tuning Adapter to ensure this new equipment meets the highest levels of customer satisfaction. We expect the release of the Tuning Adapter in February in many remaining areas. Although we do not have a specific release date for your area, once the testing has completed a local service representative will contact you to schedule the installation.
For those customers requesting the SDV Tuning Adapter in areas not yet affected by SDV, your information will be retained for future reference.


Thank you,


----------



## SCSIRAID

rhapsodyrcks said:


> Got this email today. Sigh seems I have to wait to get all my channels I pay for...lol.
> 
> February 23, 2009
> 
> Thank you for requesting the Switched Digital Video (SDV) Tuning Adapter for your TiVo Series 3, TiVo HD or TiVo HD XL DVRs unit. Your Pre-Order has been received and your information recorded.
> While TWC has launched SDV in many neighborhoods around the country, not all TWC locations are delivering channels using the new SDV technology at this time. In the TWC areas where SDV has launched, we continue testing the Tuning Adapter to ensure this new equipment meets the highest levels of customer satisfaction. We expect the release of the Tuning Adapter in February in many remaining areas. Although we do not have a specific release date for your area, once the testing has completed a local service representative will contact you to schedule the installation.
> For those customers requesting the SDV Tuning Adapter in areas not yet affected by SDV, your information will be retained for future reference.
> 
> Thank you,


Without a location in your profile... we cant tell where you are located...


----------



## kevinivey

Come on guys this is automated formed letter. I fill the form out every day ,and receive the exact same response the next day. It does change from month to month. I expected it to change to March after Friday. TWC Carolinas could not care less about it's TiVo customers.


What I ought to do is go strictly ota ,and kiss my cable bill good by. I have already dropped all premiums. I pay for basic cable, cable card. I get all the HD locals, and the "FREE" legacy HD channels. OTA is real easy where I live.


----------



## csmith81981

ChrisFix said:


> Hi csmith81981,
> Wondering if there is any news/updates on RDU TWC TA roll-out? Ordering link seems to be active, but so far no email confirmations or TAs seen in the wild (except for SCSIRAID)...
> 
> Thanks!!


I'll see what I can do. PM me either the phone number your account is under or the account number.


----------



## macd2

This might be bad news. The ordering website now redirects to this message, instead of to the form that took our phone number, name, and zip code.


> Tuning Adapters for TiVo Customers
> Shipment for tuning adapters is currently on hold. You will receive a letter in the mail once this site is reactivated and you can place your order at that time.


----------



## SCSIRAID

macd2 said:


> This might be bad news. The ordering website now redirects to this message, instead of to the form that took our phone number, name, and zip code.


Well.... it seems to be pretty clear that TWC doesnt want any 'orders' placed till they start phase 2 of the TA rollout and the letters go out.


----------



## kevinivey

Any phase would be nice down here.


----------



## ChrisFix

csmith81981 said:


> I'll see what I can do. PM me either the phone number your account is under or the account number.


Thanks...PM sent.


----------



## szurlo

kevinivey said:


> Any phase would be nice down here.


Indeed. 
However, TWC has us by the short hairs and they know it. We have zero leverage. For many of us, especially in SC, if we want Tivo + HD Locals + HD channels like Discovery HD, etc. TWC is the only solution. No FIOS where I live. We have U-verse here now, but I have read reviews that directly compare their DVR to Tivo and it reads just like a comparison of the Tivo to the SA8300HD. Like comparing a Sopwith Camel to an F/A-18. Then there's DirectTV. Their HD DVR is not quite as bad as the SA8300HD, but it's no Tivo, and in my area they don't offer HD Locals, and from what I understand the DVR does not support OTA for locals, so that makes it a non-starter. Supposedly they have renewed their relationship with Tivo, and a DirecTivo is supposed to be out this year, but unless there is a way to get HD locals, either OTA or via sat into the DVR, again, its a non-starter.
So that leaves us where? It leaves us sitting on our hands while TWC South Carolina drags their feet. And for many of us it means we are paying TWC $20 a month for the 8300HD while our beloved, and vastly superior Tivos gather dust. I have paid over $400 in lease fees so far for the 8300HD. Way more than I paid for my TivoHD, and I'd be willing to bet more than TWC paid for that DVR. And all of this wouldn't be so disturbing if it was an entirely voluntary program and TWC was just doing us a favor. But they are not. The FCC has spoken and levied fines on several MSOs for the loss of channels experienced by cablecard users when they rolled out SDV. One would think TWC would but jumping through hoops in order to keep us happy and maybe minimize their exposure to the FCC, but apparently one would be incorrect in that assumption.
OK, I promise that this will be my last rant in this thread


----------



## KeithB

macd2 said:


> This might be bad news. The ordering website now redirects to this message, instead of to the form that took our phone number, name, and zip code.





TWC said:


> Tuning Adapters for TiVo Customers
> Shipment for tuning adapters is currently on hold. You will receive a letter in the mail once this site is reactivated and you can place your order at that time.


I'm beginning to wonder if the TWC web maintenance people ever really discuss or review anything with the regional CableCARD teams before making changes on the public website?


----------



## KeithB

szurlo said:


> Indeed. However, TWC has us by the short hairs and they know it. We have zero leverage.
> _(. . . snip . . .)_
> It leaves us sitting on our hands while TWC South Carolina drags their feet.


So, does TWC consider South Carolina included in their "Carolinas" region, or is that a completely inaccurate assumption?


----------



## szurlo

KeithB said:


> So, does TWC consider South Carolina included in their "Carolinas" region, or is that a completely inaccurate assumption?


Based on the way the roll out is happening it sure seems like they are being treated as two different entities.


----------



## KeithB

szurlo said:


> Based on the way the roll out is happening it sure seems like they are being treated as two different entities.


Did you receive/read my PM from late Monday afternoon?


----------



## szurlo

KeithB said:


> Did you receive/read my PM from late Monday afternoon?


Yes, I did, thanks.


----------



## Reward

Although I successfully 'ordered' my TA from the web page it hasn't been delivered.

Seems there's either a backlog or TWC is waiting for phase 2 as suggested.

I was really hoping to be in the beta phase but doesn't look like it. Would be nice to at least get an email confirmation one way or the other though.


----------



## jmaditto

I'm not sure if it is the Carolinas as one unit or not. The info I received a while back from a TWC engineer was that our networks are similar so he expected us to be in the same timeframe. He was responding to my question about other TWC areas getting the TA and I assumed, incorrectly, that the networks were all the same. No breaking news&#8230;.sorry.


----------



## SCSIRAID

jmaditto said:


> I'm not sure if it is the Carolinas as one unit or not. The info I received a while back from a TWC engineer was that our networks are similar so he expected us to be in the same timeframe. He was responding to my question about other TWC areas getting the TA and I assumed, incorrectly, that the networks were all the same. No breaking news.sorry.


It appears that at the executive level... Carolinas is a single entity. However at the operational level it seems that they are 3-5 entities.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carolinas/about/management/carolinaregion.html

Looks like three 'regions' - East, West and South.

There are 5 VP/GM's for 5 'areas'

Columbia/Hilton Head
Fayetteville/Wilmington
Myrtle Beach
Greensboro
Charlotte


----------



## seohadczy

All Carolinas Regions are following the same 3 phase rollout. Thats the good news.


----------



## ddstreet

Update on my call to Technical Support for a TA last week. I still hadn't got it so I called back and they said they "haven't got them in yet". So if I "sign up on the website" they will ship one to me "as soon as they get in". The rep has no idea when they will "get in".

So, looks like I'm back into the continual worthless $(month + 1) cycle. I can't wait to get my TA "next month"! I'll say that again next month too.

:down:


----------



## TiVolunteer

4 TA's successfully ordered via the website on 2/19. Given how close Morrisville is to Cary, I would have hoped they would have shown up yesterday. No delivery. Another indication of the "on hold" status.


----------



## KeithB

I think what's absolutely ridiculous are the two completely opposite responses TWC provides, depending on who's asking and what's asked:

A) FCC asks for quarterly report on CableCARD deployments. TWC says there aren't many TiVo/CableCARD/UDCP requests compared to our overall population.

B) Customer asks for one-time delivery of a Tuning Adapter. TWC says they haven't received enough Tuning Adapters to begin distributing them everywhere yet.

You know Cisco stocks components and schedules production runs for tens (if not hundreds) of thousands of units. The five major MSOs are using either the Cisco or the Motorola TA, depending on their head-end equipment. So where do you honestly believe the bottleneck lies: 
a) manufacturing shortfalls? Doubtful, given they've been rolled out in several TWC and Cox markets during the 4th quarter of 2008.
b) TWC not ordering sufficient quantities?
c) TWC head-ends not prepared to support TA's as well as their own STBs?

Can you think of any other reasons for the continuing delays, besides TWC being foolish enough to believe TiVo owners would just cave in and accept their STB and pay the monthly fee?


----------



## JC Fedorczyk

I just got a phone call from TWC. They informed me that the Charlotte area is aiming for the first few weeks of March to deploy the TAs. I have no idea if this call was related to my BBB or FCC complaint. The woman I spoke with informed me that we aren't "paying" for the HD channels so they cannot credit the account for anything. I wasn't going to argue with her as she was being very helpful.

I also mentioned that the word "Tivo" and "CableCard" are apparently foreign words if I ever have to call with an issue and she informed me that TWC actually has a cablecard tech support division (news to me) and that if there are ever any problems one should just be asked to be transferred to that group.

So I'll sit and wait and see what happens in March....


----------



## KeithB

Well, at least that timeframe agrees with what Dorain Jacobs told me Monday afternoon. That's probably the first consistent story we've received to date.


----------



## Reward

JC Fedorczyk said:


> I just got a phone call from TWC. They informed me that the Charlotte area is aiming for the first few weeks of March to deploy the TAs. I have no idea if this call was related to my BBB or FCC complaint. The woman I spoke with informed me that we aren't "paying" for the HD channels so they cannot credit the account for anything. I wasn't going to argue with her as she was being very helpful.
> 
> I also mentioned that the word "Tivo" and "CableCard" are apparently foreign words if I ever have to call with an issue and she informed me that TWC actually has a cablecard tech support division (news to me) and that if there are ever any problems one should just be asked to be transferred to that group.
> 
> So I'll sit and wait and see what happens in March....


There are about 90 channels that have been moved to SDV in the Raleigh area, but they are not exclusively HD stations.

On the contrary, there are about 70 SD channels we cannot receive in Raleigh without a tuning adapter. In fact, there are significantly more SD channels than HD channels that are delivered via SDV.

At a minimum the stations that I'd like to watch but cannot receive are: BBC America, NHL Network, Bloomberg, NHL Center Ice, Big Ten Network, and Chiller.

I've heard that argument about us not 'paying for the HD channels' and I think it's complete horse hooey!


----------



## BrentlyL

KeithB said:


> Good luck. Seriously. I also filed a complaint with the FCC a few weeks ago, and they typically require from two to three months to do anything. Complaining to the BBB will likely result in one of three scenarios:
> a) TWC ignores the complaint and the BBB reports they did not respond.
> b) TWC replies to the complaint with an inaccurate and non-relevant statement regarding the situation
> c) TWC replies to the complaint with more double-speak and misdirection, disavowing any responsibility for your reluctance to rent one of their STBs monthly like the majority of their customers.
> 
> Note that none of these responses results in any change in their behavior.


What about a lawsuit? I am in Palm Springs, CA (Desert Cities) and we had have our channels removed consistently since last summer. We were promised adapters by the end of '08, and now they just raised my bill by over $30. Tonight Time Warner told me that they rejected the Cisco adapters for "poor build quality". I am being charged for channels they aren't giving me. It's rape! How can they continue to get away with this? They need a high publicity lawsuit. The ONLY reason I switched to Time Warner was for the TiVo. At this point I feel like I've been ripped off by both TiVo and Time Warner. SOMEONE has lied to us and all I know is that I've paid and paid and paid and I'm not getting anything close to what I've paid for. Tomorrow I think I'm getting DirecTV and the hell with TiVo and Time Warner.

And for the record, I am a custom installer who is a TiVo dealer...NO MORE! All my customers are mad at me. Most want a refund for the TiVo I sold them. THIS IS A HUGE MESS!!! I can't tell you how mad I am about this whole thing.


----------



## macd2

KeithB said:


> Can you think of any other reasons for the continuing delays, besides TWC being foolish enough to believe TiVo owners would just cave in and accept their STB and pay the monthly fee?


Perhaps they ran into troubles on the first few roll outs.
If TW had just slapped mail labels on 900 boxes and sent them out, and then 80% of the people had problems, then this thread would be all about how TWC didn't do enough for quality control.

Given that these things were invented less than a year ago, and given that TWC is not charging for them, and given the small number of impacted customers, I think doing a roll out this soon is pretty darn good. The communication is lacking somewhat... but TWC and its employees are not used to customers that have special requirements and understand the technical requirements. It's a new world for them; they're still catching up to CableCards.

I think we all knew going into this that we'd be missing some things (OnDemand Channels, Interactive Programming Guide, Access to pay-per-view). We're paying for those, but no one is complaining that they don't work with Tivo.

In my area, most of the SDV channels are spanish language, premium tier, or HD versions of broadcast SD channels.

I still have some patience left with TWC. I'm looking forward to getting my TA, whether in one week or six, and watching the gameshow channel in HD.


----------



## KeithB

macd2 said:


> Perhaps they ran into troubles on the first few roll outs. If TW had just slapped mail labels on 900 boxes and sent them out, and then 80% of the people had problems, then this thread would be all about how TWC didn't do enough for quality control.
> 
> Given that these things were invented less than a year ago, and given that TWC is not charging for them, and given the small number of impacted customers, I think doing a roll out this soon is pretty darn good. The communication is lacking somewhat... but TWC and its employees are not used to customers that have special requirements and understand the technical requirements. It's a new world for them; they're still catching up to CableCards.
> 
> I think we all knew going into this that we'd be missing some things (OnDemand Channels, Interactive Programming Guide, Access to pay-per-view). We're paying for those, but no one is complaining that they don't work with Tivo.
> 
> In my area, most of the SDV channels are spanish language, premium tier, or HD versions of broadcast SD channels.
> 
> I still have some patience left with TWC. I'm looking forward to getting my TA, whether in one week or six, and watching the gameshow channel in HD.


Tuning Adapters may have been first manufactured less than a year ago, but the switched digital video firmware and logic contained within them have been available to TWC set-top boxes and head-end equipment for a much longer time. TWC was deploying SDV in markets as early as August and September of 2008. TiVo developed, tested, and deployed software to support the Tuning Adapters last year, as well.

Lacking HD versions of broadcast SD channels is a source of major aggravation for me because TWC heavily injects their "Home of FREE HD!" advertisements once or more per hour on most channels.

Communication from TWC has been an enormous problem. As many other TiVo users have noted, the canned e-mail response has been "end of $(current_month + 1)" since November 2008. That's four months total, and most Tivo HD users' patience has been abused for too many months now.

It's nice you have patience remaining :up: but don't be surprised if you continue to wait month after month after month while TWC does very little :down:


----------



## szurlo

macd2 said:


> I think we all knew going into this that we'd be missing some things (OnDemand Channels, Interactive Programming Guide, Access to pay-per-view). We're paying for those, but no one is complaining that they don't work with Tivo.


Yes, we did, but that included only "two-way interactive" features, like VOD etc, and DID NOT include what the FCC refers to as "linear programming", and is SPECIFICALLY why they fined TW Oceanic (and others) over their SDV roll-out. TWC is rolling out a technology that is gradually removing access to standard linear programming to cablecard users, in clear violation of FCC Rules Section 76.1201. You can read the text of the FCCs decision against TWC at this link on the FCC's website.


----------



## szurlo

KeithB said:


> TWC was deploying SDV in markets as early as August and September of 2008.


It goes back father than that. TWC Oceanic started moving channels to SDV in November of 2007 (according to the FCC).


----------



## kevinivey

SDV launched on TWC in South Carolina in 2006 .


----------



## carys

I just got this email from TWC:
====
Thank you for placing your order for a Tuning Adapter for your TiVo unit. At this time, we are temporarily postponing Tuning Adapter shipments until further notice. We are working quickly and diligently so you can view all switched digital video channels with your new Tuning Adapter.

Once your Tuning Adapter(s) ships, you will receive a confirmation email with a UPS tracking number. We apologize for any inconvenience this delay may cause. 

Thank you for being a Time Warner Cable customer. 
====

At least they finally decided to communicate.


----------



## crazzeto

Hi all:

I'm brand new to this forum, found it while trying to search out information on the TWC Tuning Adapter issue. I live in the raleigh/druham area, placing me squarely in the Carolina's. I've been going back and forth on this issue with my local offices (and email support) for a while now. It's getting extrodenarly fustrating to be perfectly honest. The general lack of knowlege in TWC land is appuling, I've been told for instance that the TA's were delayed to June 12th by an act of congress (in all seriousness) by a rep more than once... In fact this is what they keep falling back on when they run out of answers. I usually get fustrated and explain the OTA digital switchover has little to do with network changes TWC decides to under go on it's own.

At anyrate, I seem to be getting at least a smidge more information out of email support. This email chain was started by my asking to lodge a complaint about the way in which TWC is going about this SDV network change. The last email from support reads:



> Dear Mr. Razzeto,
> 
> Thank you for the reply. Due to a technical issue found with these adapters we had to halt shipping them to our customers while we address the concerns. Once we resume providing these to our customers, I will make sure you receive one as soon as possible. I apologize for the inconvenience.
> 
> If you have any further questions or concerns, please feel free to E-mail me again and I will be happy to help in any way possible.
> 
> Please let me know if I can be of any further assistance and I will be happy to help. I can normally
> reply to an email within 24 hours. I am available Monday - Friday between 10-7pm.
> Sincerely,
> 
> Bree
> Time Warner Cable
> Carolinas Region


So my question is, anyone know anything about these "technical issues" that haulted the TA rollout? Anyone on this board actually get their hands on one and find some sort of technical definicentcy? I've already relpied (in all seriousness) that if they drag their heels for too much longer there's a chance I might find my self a customer of a different provider. The fact that AT&T Uverse showed up under tivo setup while the CC (and later me to activate the OTA tuner for kicks) under guided setup really raised an eye brow. Currently I"m trying to salvage my relationship with TWC because i paid $160 for hockey, but since I don't have access to that content anyway.... I'm considering a switch to Uverse dependant upon service availability and tivo compatibility.


----------



## rileyrd

Just got this email this afternoon. Bad news for all I think.

Thank you for placing your order for a Tuning Adapter for your TiVo unit. At this time, we are temporarily postponing Tuning Adapter shipments until further notice. We are working quickly and diligently so you can view all switched digital video channels with your new Tuning Adapter.

Once your Tuning Adapter(s) ships, you will receive a confirmation email with a UPS tracking number. We apologize for any inconvenience this delay may cause. 

Thank you for being a Time Warner Cable customer.


----------



## crazzeto

I've filed an informal complaint via phone with the FCC.... But my one little informal complaint isn't going to do anything. I maybe new here, but I guess I'll go ahead and request everyone else here who's fed up with waiting on TWC please go ahead and file an informal complaint via phone. Shouldn't take more than 20 minutes, and maybe... just maybe if they start getting enough informal complaints the FCC will take it upon them selves to look for violations of applicable laws regarding cable card.


----------



## szurlo

crazzeto said:


> I've filed an informal complaint via phone with the FCC.... But my one little informal complaint isn't going to do anything. I maybe new here, but I guess I'll go ahead and request everyone else here who's fed up with waiting on TWC please go ahead and file an informal complaint via phone. Shouldn't take more than 20 minutes, and maybe... just maybe if they start getting enough informal complaints the FCC will take it upon them selves to look for violations of applicable laws regarding cable card.


You can also do that on-line and many of us have. The problem is that at this point, it's probably too late to matter. If the FCC confronts TWC on this now, they are just going to say they are hard at work on it and that they have run into some issues. I don't know that the FCC will do jack as long as TWC appears to be making some effort to resolve the SDV/CableCard issue. However, having said that, just maybe the fall-out from this will motivate TWC to act in a more timely fashion when addressing future issues. One can hope.


----------



## drewpydog

A positive post - I signed up a few months ago for tuning adapters. Last week, they called saying they were in. Today a TWC tech came out and put two M-cards and a tuning adapter in an S3 and one M-card and tuning adapter in a THD. I was very surprised that it only took 90 minutes all told, and everything works as promised. I had been expecting a horror story (like other posters) but it was flawless. 

I think this is the first time I've ever said something good about TWC. Now let's wait for the bill...

I'm in Winston-Salem.


----------



## ChrisFix

rileyrd said:


> Just got this email this afternoon. Bad news for all I think.
> 
> Thank you for placing your order for a Tuning Adapter for your TiVo unit. At this time, we are temporarily postponing Tuning Adapter shipments until further notice. We are working quickly and diligently so you can view all switched digital video channels with your new Tuning Adapter.
> 
> Once your Tuning Adapter(s) ships, you will receive a confirmation email with a UPS tracking number. We apologize for any inconvenience this delay may cause.
> 
> Thank you for being a Time Warner Cable customer.


I got the same email today...had ordered on the new ordering site last Wednesday...how many ways can they find to drag their heels on this?


----------



## crazzeto

drewpydog said:


> A positive post - I signed up a few months ago for tuning adapters. Last week, they called saying they were in. Today a TWC tech came out and put two M-cards and a tuning adapter in an S3 and one M-card and tuning adapter in a THD. I was very surprised that it only took 90 minutes all told, and everything works as promised. I had been expecting a horror story (like other posters) but it was flawless.
> 
> I think this is the first time I've ever said something good about TWC. Now let's wait for the bill...
> 
> I'm in Winston-Salem.


Hopefully they get their butts in gear in the triagle area soon.


----------



## JC Fedorczyk

FYI- The call from customer support that I got on Tuesday was in direct response to the complaint that I filed with the BBB. I just got confirmation from the BBB that they consider this case closed since the TWC rep called me and explained the situation.

So it seems like going through the BBB and filing a complaint is a way to get this "on the radar" more efficiently.

http://www.bbb.org/


----------



## supernova

I got an email from TWC last night saying that the Tuning Adapter shipments were "delayed indefinitely" and I would get an email with a UPS tracking # when it was shipped.


----------



## kevinivey

JC Fedorczyk said:


> FYI- The call from customer support that I got on Tuesday was in direct response to the complaint that I filed with the BBB. I just got confirmation from the BBB that they consider this case closed since the TWC rep called me and explained the situation.
> 
> So it seems like going through the BBB and filing a complaint is a way to get this "on the radar" more efficiently.
> 
> http://www.bbb.org/


I just filed as well...


----------



## Eggplant!

Just adding to the info base here...

I ordered two TAs on the 20th using the yourtwc.com link posted last week. Last night I received the following via Email:



> Thank you for placing your order for a Tuning Adapter for your TiVo unit. At this time, we are temporarily postponing Tuning Adapter shipments until further notice. We are working quickly and diligently so you can view all switched digital video channels with your new Tuning Adapter.
> 
> Once your Tuning Adapter(s) ships, you will receive a confirmation email with a UPS tracking number. We apologize for any inconvenience this delay may cause.
> 
> Thank you for being a Time Warner Cable customer.


----------



## ddstreet

kevinivey said:


> I just filed as well...


I filed a complaint as well. No high hopes that it will actually do anything...


----------



## macd2

I agree that a BBB complaint will not resolve the technical issue that TWC ran into with the TA hardware.


----------



## ddstreet

macd2 said:


> I agree that a BBB complaint will not resolve the technical issue that TWC ran into with the TA hardware.


TWC has been running into "technical issues" for the last 8+ months. And there are at least 2 people on this forum who already have TA in this area and they have not reported "technical issues". So I call BS on the "technical issues".


----------



## szurlo

ddstreet said:


> TWC has been running into "technical issues" for the last 8+ months. And there are at least 2 people on this forum who already have TA in this area and they have not reported "technical issues". So I call BS on the "technical issues".


Additionally, The cable industry (and TWC specifically) started rolling out SDV AT LEAST 3 years ago. They have known since day-one that SDV would break CableCard devices. We should not be penalized because they waited so long to work up a solution and are now having issues while trying to race it out the door. They were short-sighted and indifferent to their CableCard customers and now it's biting them in the ass. I have no sympathy for them. You reap what you sow.


----------



## Train_and_TV_fan

What surprises me is the inconsistent way Time Warner is dealing with the Tuning Adapter issue. Some people get e-mails saying things are on hold and some get nothing. I got a confirmation of my order on February 18 but have not gotten the on hold e-mail.

I hope that the NCAA basketball tournament will be covered like it was last year, i.e. everyone with digital cable could see all the games. My fear is that it will be on SDV and the TA will still not be available. If that happens, the BBB and the FCC had better add a second shift.

What happened to csmith81981? He/She seemed to have inside information.


----------



## SCSIRAID

ddstreet said:


> TWC has been running into "technical issues" for the last 8+ months. And there are at least 2 people on this forum who already have TA in this area and they have not reported "technical issues". So I call BS on the "technical issues".


There is a technical issue.... Its not horrible.. but its there. They are working on it. However... I dont know if its what they are talking about...


----------



## Eggplant!

SCSIRAID said:


> There is a technical issue.... Its not horrible.. but its there. They are working on it. However... I dont know if its what they are talking about...


Can you share what this is?


----------



## SCSIRAID

Eggplant! said:


> Can you share what this is?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7099599#post7099599


----------



## mac23

Ditto on the NCAAs. I was in SC during last year's tourney, and loved watching multiple games on the multiple feeds from the local CBS station. Here in Dirty D, none of the 'networks' are SDV, nor their '.1, .2' channels. I doubt those will go SDV between now and march. Wouldn't make sense to have highly watched channels go SDV I guess. 

I'm envious whenever Tivo tells me a lineup change has occurred, and it is a new HD channel that I can't get due to SDV, however I guess I can live without A&E HD, Animal Planet HD, etc. for the time being. I was p-ssed though when Golf/VersusHD split into separate channels and went SDV. I'm not a big hockey fan, but hockey in HD is quite a sight to behold. I'd love to have the T/As in place before the stanley cup playoffs...

Durham,NC


----------



## SCSIRAID

mac23 said:


> Ditto on the NCAAs. I was in SC during last year's tourney, and loved watching multiple games on the multiple feeds from the local CBS station. Here in Dirty D, none of the 'networks' are SDV, nor their '.1, .2' channels. I doubt those will go SDV between now and march. Wouldn't make sense to have highly watched channels go SDV I guess.
> 
> I'm envious whenever Tivo tells me a lineup change has occurred, and it is a new HD channel that I can't get due to SDV, however I guess I can live without A&E HD, Animal Planet HD, etc. for the time being. I was p-ssed though when Golf/VersusHD split into separate channels and went SDV. I'm not a big hockey fan, but hockey in HD is quite a sight to behold. I'd love to have the T/As in place before the stanley cup playoffs...
> 
> Durham,NC


A&E HD isnt SDV..... at least not in Raleigh....


----------



## mac23

Ha. Well, I was guessing for an example... I'm pretty much surviving on ESPN, HBO, TNT, the deuce, the networks, etc....

Haven't watched A&E since law and order reruns switched to Turner....


----------



## crazzeto

kevinivey said:


> I just filed as well...


I just filed a BBB complaint as well, additionally as a settlement I requested either the TA or an apporpriate reduction of my bill as well as a refund of the $160 I spent on the NHL package this year. Let's see what happens.


----------



## BrentlyL

I spoke with a TW tech agent 2 nights ago. He informed me that they sent back all the adapters because they didn't like the "build quality". They never notified and customers of this delay. Pathetic!

My original call was to conform that TW had in fact removed even more channels from my service because of SDV. They had. I now receive 26 out of 42 channels in the "Variety Pack" yet I am being charged for all of the channels. 6 months ago TW gave me the very generous discount of $1.75 for the cable card but on my last bill had not only removed the credit they raised my bill by more than $30. 

I have filed all the complaints that end up accomplishing nothing. Small Claims Court is the next step. I am pursuing this and will notify all the local news in Palm Springs, they eat this stuff up. I am all for anything that brings bad press to TW. 

Time Warner is breaking the law that the FCC wrote but will not enforce. What's left for the consumer to do besides cancel service? (which I did yesterday). Anyone want to buy a Series 3 with Expander Drive??


----------



## KeithB

I seriously doubt my FCC complaint a few weeks ago is the cause. It's more likely being polite with Dorain Jacobs placed me on a short list at TWC in Charlotte. They're scheduled to arrive Friday morning with an M-card and a TA. At that time, I'll assess the "build quality" of the TA myself and let you know what I think. Of course, I'll have to live with the technical issue of a 2-to-3-day reboot/restart schedule, but maybe if I pull the power  one time at 4 a.m. those TA restarts won't impact any recordings.

We had stranger  TWC issues Tuesday evening. I was watching Dirty Jobs on TLC and suddenly nothing but color bars were displayed. Switching channels up and down, it seemed every other channel showed the same test pattern. This lasted a few minutes, then happened intermittently several more times over the next hour. Who knows what went wrong, but it cleared up by Wednesday night.


----------



## SCSIRAID

There is certainly nothing wrong with the 'build quality' of the two I have. The shipping box wasnt very good and isnt something Id want to ship very far. You can see the unit thru cutouts in the box where the barcodes are. It really needs to be in an outer box for shipment.

Not sure I would take the word of any TWC Tech relative to any TA issue. I dont believe they know.


----------



## KeithB

My personal opinion is _"build quality"_ is only one of many so-called justifications you could possibly hear, depending on who comes out for the install, how much they truly know and understand, whether they're a sub-contractor or a TWC employee, and how good they're feeling on any particular day.


----------



## BrentlyL

I just canceled my TW cable. They wanted to charge me $30 TO TURN IT OFF!!! F THEM I told them that under no circumstances would I pay to have my halfassed cable service turned off. They agreed to waive the fee...oh boy. 2 minutes ago I received the following from the TW field supervisor in my area. 

"Sorry I have been streesed out trying to get them (tuning adapters) up and running in our system my director has finially decieded to let us install them in the field now I am just waiting on a date."

Too little too late!

I've got my DirecTV turned back on and am LOVING all the HD content. I'll keep you posted as I take them to small claims court.

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## ncbagwell

I'm with mac23 and Train And TV Fan. The NCAA tourney is my target. I can live without the other stuff for the moment but I REALLY liked watching all those games.


----------



## crazzeto

BrentlyL said:


> I just canceled my TW cable. They wanted to charge me $30 TO TURN IT OFF!!! F THEM I told them that under no circumstances would I pay to have my halfassed cable service turned off. They agreed to waive the fee...oh boy. 2 minutes ago I received the following from the TW field supervisor in my area.
> 
> "Sorry I have been streesed out trying to get them (tuning adapters) up and running in our system my director has finially decieded to let us install them in the field now I am just waiting on a date."
> 
> Too little too late!
> 
> I've got my DirecTV turned back on and am LOVING all the HD content. I'll keep you posted as I take them to small claims court.
> 
> Good Luck everyone!


Good luck on the law suite, I honestly don't want to give up my series 3 so for the time being I'm going to fight it out with TWC. Last communication back for them the person claims that they'll put me on the list to get the TA first... Gives me a lot of confert when I'm not etierly convinced they want the TA's on the market to begin with. They'd probably just as soon switch whole say to SDV, keep cablecard so they can pay federal law lip service.


----------



## aj700

Greensboro, NC After 5 aborted service calls, excuses and flat out lies I received my M card last Friday from TWC. I didn't get all the channels so the service guy told me to get a tuner adapter. It came Wed night. The guy was here for 3 hours. After several calls to TW and one to Tivo he still could not get the adapter to work properly. He told me he was sorry but there was nothing else they could figure out to do except try a new M card and he left. I'm back to square one. I know the problem is not the M card because it was brand spanking new, ordered just for me and worked great until the tuning adapter came in. He left it plugged up but I don't get all the HD channels I'm supposed to get. 
Same service guy came again last night, didn't bring new M card after all but did try a new tuning adapter. More calls to TA specialist/supervisor and long story short, once again he had to leave with no resolution. I was told to call in Friday morning and they would try to "get it fixed at the back end". I've done several forum searches and the posts are about not being able to get the tuning adapter but not what to do once you have one that TW cannot figure out how to install.
Any ideas? I'm a chick and all this is greek to me so I gotta ask you guys to dumb down! Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## KeithB

There are only a few things I can think of, both after reading other people's experiences here:
1) Be certain the antenna patch cable (co-ax) is connected to the CABLE connector on the TiVo. Ask them to replace it with another cable if necessary.
2) Be certain the USB cable between the TiVo and the Tuning Adapter is firmly connected at both ends. The USB communication is essential for things to work.
3) They should have someone back in the TWC customer service office double-check your account settings.
4) They should have someone at the TWC CableCARD Help Desk confirm the correct serial number / ID information is entered on your account. Then they should send a hit to your CableCARD.

I'd guess there's some identifying information in TWC's system that doesn't agree with the actual CableCARD/TiVo/Tuning Adapter arrangement at your house.


----------



## KeithB

crazzeto said:


> . . . I'm not entirely convinced they want the TA's on the market to begin with. They'd probably just as soon switch whole say to SDV, keep cablecard so they can pay federal law lip service.


Sadly, I agree with you here. I'd guess TWC executive management :down: is doing as little as possible  to drive the regional rollouts, while the regional teams :up: are doing whatever they can with whatever resources they have. The two TWC employees :up: I've personally spoken with this week have been courteous and knowledgeable, but they're probably a very small minority  where TWC staff are concerned.


----------



## crazzeto

KeithB said:


> Sadly, I agree with you here. I'd guess TWC executive management :down: is doing as little as possible  to drive the regional rollouts, while the regional teams :up: are doing whatever they can with whatever resources they have. The two TWC employees :up: I've personally spoken with this week have been courteous and knowledgeable, but they're probably a very small minority  where TWC staff are concerned.


Cosidering the less knowlegeable employee's I've talked to on the phone all feel back on trying to explain it as "well the digital rollout has been delayed till June 12th"... Yeah this all feels likely.


----------



## KeithB

The new M-card and TA are installed and we confirmed reception of BBC America and other channels in the upper 200s. The biggest obstacles were:

the tech mistakenly connected the RF coax cable to the TiVo's ANTenna connection  rather than the CABLE connection. This wasted ten or fifteen minutes because the M-card couldn't receive either a firmware update or authorization.
Like the first M-card received in December, this one needed a firmware update from the TWC head-end. This requires another ten or fifteen minutes, depending on the TWC network.
TiVo's guided setup is taking another long period of time getting the new HD channel lineup loaded into the database.
Regarding _"build quality"_, externally everything appears excellent. The TA was new in the box, but the tech preferred to use his own RF patch cable rather than the one in the Cisco box.  Cisco used foil tape across the bottom rear where the RF connectors extend from the metal case. What appears to be a USB or diagnostic port on the front of the TA has two wires running to the back of the unit. I have no idea what they might be, because there are two security Torx screws holding the plastic shell to the metal case. It's interesting Cisco supplies a 2.5A 12VDC power brick with the TA. That's a lot of current for RF modulation, cable networking, and SA security firmware. But it's certainly better than an under-powered unit.

I'll have a better idea about this TA after I've had time to work through everything on the TiVo following guided setup and purchasing a Torx security bit.

EDIT: I forgot to mention, there's no FCC certification ID number anywhere on the TA. Is this only required if it's a consumer-purchase item?


----------



## crazzeto

Weeeellll..... Filing an informal complaint with the FCC, a complaint with the BBB and *****ing up a storm with customer service **SEEMS** to have paid off... I just got a phone call from TWC and they offered to install the beta TA for me monday afternoon. I accepted since I'm just not going to accept having no access to my hockey, sci-fi, discovery etc... I'm willing to deal with periodic reboots of the device in order to get my TV working... finally... This situation is being insane, why in gods name did I have to file 3 total complaints (first was directly to TWC, the last two when the company showed no willingness to budge) in order to get a TA... Seriously, these things should be fully functional, out in the field and techs should be bringing them along when installing cablecards.

I wonder if TWC has any awareness of how bad this is... I wonder if they have a clue that crap like this is the reason why they're bleeding customers out to satallite, FiOS and AT&T (perhaps some cases even to just plain OTA).


----------



## SCSIRAID

crazzeto said:


> Weeeellll..... Filing an informal complaint with the FCC, a complaint with the BBB and *****ing up a storm with customer service **SEEMS** to have paid off... I just got a phone call from TWC and they offered to install the beta TA for me monday afternoon. I accepted since I'm just not going to accept having no access to my hockey, sci-fi, discovery etc... I'm willing to deal with periodic reboots of the device in order to get my TV working... finally... This situation is being insane, why in gods name did I have to file 3 total complaints (first was directly to TWC, the last two when the company showed no willingness to budge) in order to get a TA... Seriously, these things should be fully functional, out in the field and techs should be bringing them along when installing cablecards.
> 
> I wonder if TWC has any awareness of how bad this is... I wonder if they have a clue that crap like this is the reason why they're bleeding customers out to satallite, FiOS and AT&T (perhaps some cases even to just plain OTA).


Where are you located? It is helpful in a broad thread if you put your location in your profile.


----------



## ddstreet

crazzeto said:


> Weeeellll..... Filing an informal complaint with the FCC, a complaint with the BBB and *****ing up a storm with customer service **SEEMS** to have paid off... I just got a phone call from TWC and they offered to install the beta TA for me monday afternoon. I accepted since I'm just not going to accept having no access to my hockey, sci-fi, discovery etc... I'm willing to deal with periodic reboots of the device in order to get my TV working... finally... This situation is being insane, why in gods name did I have to file 3 total complaints (first was directly to TWC, the last two when the company showed no willingness to budge) in order to get a TA... Seriously, these things should be fully functional, out in the field and techs should be bringing them along when installing cablecards.
> 
> I wonder if TWC has any awareness of how bad this is... I wonder if they have a clue that crap like this is the reason why they're bleeding customers out to satallite, FiOS and AT&T (perhaps some cases even to just plain OTA).


HA! Me too, I just got the call 20 minutes ago. I also filed a FCC complaint last week, and a BBB complaint 2 days ago. Until I filed these complaints, I got nothing from Time Warner except excuses. Now, I file a complaint, and THEY are calling ME to give me a "beta" Tuning Adapter! It's sad that is what we have to do to get customer service from TWC - file FCC and/or BBB complaints.

Anyway I suggest to anyone who wants a Tuning Adapter to file an FCC complaint and a BBB complaint. It can't hurt, and it might just get you a Tuning Adapter. Simply waiting with your fingers crossed (and filling out their generic form, calling the local office several times, etc) hasn't worked for me for the last 8 months.

Of course, MAYBE we are 2 completely random people who just happened to file FCC and BBB complaints and just happen to be next in line for the "beta" Tuning Adapters because we have "expressed concerns about the Tuning Adapter" (that was the TWC rep's exact words). I'm pretty bitter about the last 8 months (for me, longer for others) of waiting with a continual "you'll get it next month" response that we all knew wasn't true...

And as Yogi Berra said, "it ain't over till it's over"...so I'm not holding my breath on actually getting one on Monday. If the tech shows up without a TA and has no idea what is going on, I wouldn't be surprised at all.


----------



## JC Fedorczyk

I believe it is the BBB complaint that is spurring them to action. Negative marks from the BBB are much more detrimental to them than the FCC.


----------



## crazzeto

SCSIRAID said:


> Where are you located? It is helpful in a broad thread if you put your location in your profile.


Morrisville, North Carolina.... I'll update my profile.


----------



## crazzeto

ddstreet said:


> HA! Me too, I just got the call 20 minutes ago. I also filed a FCC complaint last week, and a BBB complaint 2 days ago. Until I filed these complaints, I got nothing from Time Warner except excuses. Now, I file a complaint, and THEY are calling ME to give me a "beta" Tuning Adapter! It's sad that is what we have to do to get customer service from TWC - file FCC and/or BBB complaints.
> 
> Anyway I suggest to anyone who wants a Tuning Adapter to file an FCC complaint and a BBB complaint. It can't hurt, and it might just get you a Tuning Adapter. Simply waiting with your fingers crossed (and filling out their generic form, calling the local office several times, etc) hasn't worked for me for the last 8 months.
> 
> Of course, MAYBE we are 2 completely random people who just happened to file FCC and BBB complaints and just happen to be next in line for the "beta" Tuning Adapters because we have "expressed concerns about the Tuning Adapter" (that was the TWC rep's exact words). I'm pretty bitter about the last 8 months (for me, longer for others) of waiting with a continual "you'll get it next month" response that we all knew wasn't true...
> 
> And as Yogi Berra said, "it ain't over till it's over"...so I'm not holding my breath on actually getting one on Monday. If the tech shows up without a TA and has no idea what is going on, I wouldn't be surprised at all.


I don't think it even took that long for me... I filed yesterday (BBB), got my confirmation email about the complaint from them this AM, then magically I was on the phone setting up an appt for a TA. I'm on the same page as you about "it ain't over till it's over"... I'm making no adjustments to my complaints until such time that I have all my TV content working on my Tivo. Once that happens I'll amend my BBB complaint noteing that I did get a TA which was one of my settlement options... But I'll also note TWC's lack of cooperation until such time that I went to the BBB.


----------



## ncbagwell

The thing that I don't understand is why TWC won't just release the "beta" tuning adapter to whomever asks for it (without going to the BBB)? Tell the customer that there are known issues and ask them if they are willing to live with that or would they rather wait? It's not that hard. I'll sign whatever beta form they want.


----------



## szurlo

I just got a letter in the mail from the FCC with a copy of my complaint attached. It says they are investigating and that they will contact me if they need additional info. I assume this is a standard response that everyone gets if they file a complaint.


----------



## KeithB

Interesting... How long ago did you file your FCC complaint?


----------



## szurlo

KeithB said:


> Interesting... How long ago did you file your FCC complaint?


Feb 5th. 3 Weeks ago.


----------



## KeithB

Hmmm, I can't recall how long mine has been. I put details in the TWC thread here, so I'll have to hunt for it. Maybe I'll see something in the mail very soon as well. Thanks for letting us all know.

Edit: I filed my FCC complaint on 2/4/09, a day before you. Hopefully I'll receive a written confirmation too.


----------



## szurlo

KeithB said:


> Hmmm, I can't recall how long mine has been. I put details in the TWC thread here, so I'll have to hunt for it. Maybe I'll see something in the mail very soon as well. Thanks for letting us all know.


Just a correction to my earlier post. The actual wording is "we are reviewing your complaint", not "investigating".


----------



## sean_rankin

Well, after over a year and a half of waiting, I got a call from TWC yesterday. We setup and appointment for Monday (March 2) at 10am to install the TA.

The guy I talked to on the phone said he only had a few TAs, but was going down "the list" of people who signed up for them, and was giving them out on a 1st come 1st serve basis...

Hopefully, I'll have some good news to post on Monday afternoon.


----------



## szurlo

sean_rankin said:


> Well, after over a year and a half of waiting, I got a call from TWC yesterday. We setup and appointment for Monday (March 2) at 10am to install the TA.
> 
> The guy I talked to on the phone said he only had a few TAs, but was going down "the list" of people who signed up for them, and was giving them out on a 1st come 1st serve basis...
> 
> Hopefully, I'll have some good news to post on Monday afternoon.


I almost want to ask if your just kidding. At this point I'd be skeptical even if an installer just appeared at my door holding a TA.


----------



## crazzeto

sean_rankin said:


> Well, after over a year and a half of waiting, I got a call from TWC yesterday. We setup and appointment for Monday (March 2) at 10am to install the TA.
> 
> The guy I talked to on the phone said he only had a few TAs, but was going down "the list" of people who signed up for them, and was giving them out on a 1st come 1st serve basis...
> 
> Hopefully, I'll have some good news to post on Monday afternoon.


that is such BS, these things should be available readily to anyone that wants one.


----------



## kevinivey

they just sent me a email for the old sign up sheet. FWIW:tuners are NOT available.

Good afternoon:

Thank you for choosing Time Warner Cable for your entertainment and communication needs.

We appreciate the opportunity to address your questions and concerns.

_Tuning Adaptors from Time Warner Cable of the Carolinas have been available to HD TiVO users for an extended period of time. The web page for Time Warner Cable of the Carolinas includes an easy to complete sign up form for delivery and installation of the Tuning Adaptor to TiVO users. This information is listed in the Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ) and High Definition information sections of this web page.

The web link for this sign up page is here: http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carolinas/learn/cable/sdv/default.html

At this time, Time Warner Cable of the Carolinas does not require a monthly fee for the Tuning Adaptor_


----------



## SCSIRAID

kevinivey said:


> they just sent me a email for the old sign up sheet. FWIW:tuners are NOT available.
> 
> Good afternoon:
> 
> Thank you for choosing Time Warner Cable for your entertainment and communication needs.
> 
> We appreciate the opportunity to address your questions and concerns.
> 
> _Tuning Adaptors from Time Warner Cable of the Carolinas have been available to HD TiVO users for an extended period of time. The web page for Time Warner Cable of the Carolinas includes an easy to complete sign up form for delivery and installation of the Tuning Adaptor to TiVO users. This information is listed in the Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ) and High Definition information sections of this web page.
> 
> The web link for this sign up page is here: http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carolinas/learn/cable/sdv/default.html
> 
> At this time, Time Warner Cable of the Carolinas does not require a monthly fee for the Tuning Adaptor_


HA!! What parallel universe have they been in?


----------



## szurlo

kevinivey said:


> _Tuning Adaptors from Time Warner Cable of the Carolinas have been available to HD TiVO users for an extended period of time._


Well, gosh golly! And here we all are griping and complaining and sending letters to the FCC and the BBB and anyone else that will listen and the TAs have been available all along! Aren't our faces red? My TA must be behind the bushes by the front door. I'll go check now. I'm sure its there. I just didn't see it.


----------



## SCSIRAID

szurlo said:


> Well, gosh golly! And here we all are griping and complaining and sending letters to the FCC and the BBB and anyone else that will listen and the TAs have been available all along! Aren't our faces red? My TA must be behind the bushes by the front door. I'll go check now. I'm sure its there. I just didn't see it.


Its under the doormat.....


----------



## szurlo

SCSIRAID said:


> Its under the doormat.....


I'm not sure where it is, but at this point I know where I'd like to put it, if I could find it, and the person that sent that e-mail would make a perfect candidate.


----------



## KeithB

Well, based upon my conversations with her, I know it _shouldn't_ be D. Jacobs sending that e-mail message. But since it's the weekend, I wanna get some of whatever the TWC person sending that e-mail was having. Sounds like some fairly potent mind-altering stuff.

Here's an update on the M-card and TA installed this morning:

Sci-Fi HD (215) would not tune tonight, nor would a small handful of other assorted HD channels.  I called TWC earlier this evening and they verified my cable card and tuning adapter were correctly paired and authorized (duh.) Then they put me on hold and asked engineering about it. Apparently there's a few minor kinks in the head-end they're going to have to resolve.


----------



## rasandefur

I'm not usually into conspiracy theories, but I can't help but think this is all part of the plan to get me to give up and rent their cable box. As much as I want to watch Battlestar Galactica in HD, I'll never throw in the towel.


----------



## SCSIRAID

rasandefur said:


> I'm not usually into conspiracy theories, but I can't help but think this is all part of the plan to get me to give up and rent their cable box. As much as I want to watch Battlestar Galactica in HD, I'll never throw in the towel.


No conspiracy going on... they just dont want to release them with an every 2 or 3 day reboot issue. Cisco has replicated the problem and is working on it.


----------



## BigBearf

Got a call from TWC from a fellow in Morrisville which is near Raleigh. He called and I was expecting him to say that the SDV rollout was postponed. He said that due to a rebooting issue not a build issue that they were only going to send out the adapters to a small list of "friendlies".

He asked if I still wanted the 2 adapters I ordered for Wrightsville Beach and of course I said yes. I later got an email stating the adapters had shipped with a tracking number for delivery on Monday 2nd. I will be at the beach and hook them up next week and post the results.

The gentleman did say that Cisco and Tivo were working on a patch that would be downloaded automatically as soon as it is available and that if all went well that a general release of the adapter would follow.

Hope this helps.
BigBearf


----------



## madoverlord

BigBearf said:


> Got a call from TWC from a fellow in Morrisville which is near Raleigh. He called and I was expecting him to say that the SDV rollout was postponed. He said that due to a rebooting issue not a build issue that they were only going to send out the adapters to a small list of "friendlies".


BigBearf, how did you get on the "friendlies" list?

I'm in Wilmington and would certainly like to get a couple of the adapters ASAP.


----------



## SCSIRAID

madoverlord said:


> BigBearf, how did you get on the "friendlies" list?
> 
> I'm in Wilmington and would certainly like to get a couple of the adapters ASAP.


I have a feeling that folks who jumped on the link provided in the forum and ordered a TA prior to the link being 'closed' may be being offered 'friendly' status as an olive branch to make peace with the rollout delay due to the rebooting problem.


----------



## supernova

SCSIRAID said:


> I have a feeling that folks who jumped on the link provided in the forum and ordered a TA prior to the link being 'closed' may be being offered 'friendly' status as an olive branch to make peace with the rollout delay due to the rebooting problem.


I don't think that's true because I got an email saying the adapters were "unavailable" a few days after registering on the web site using that link.


----------



## madoverlord

SCSIRAID said:


> I have a feeling that folks who jumped on the link provided in the forum and ordered a TA prior to the link being 'closed' may be being offered 'friendly' status as an olive branch to make peace with the rollout delay due to the rebooting problem.


Hmm... I've used several forms TWC has provided to order tuning adapters, starting in the fall. I've never heard anything back from them. No emails, no phone calls, no nothing.

So... how do you determine if you are are a 'friendly', and if so, how do you go about exploiting that status?


----------



## crazzeto

Just got a call from a TWC supervisor today:

"Um, hello? This is Mike with time warner, I'm a supervisor. I noticed that you had an appointment to have a tuning adapter installed today but it was cancelled....."


me:
"WTF?!? No! This needs to happen today"

mike:
"Oh, ok I just wanted to verify."

me:
"Seriously, you need to be here today"

mike:
"Yeah, ok we'll be there between 3 and 5 today"

They better f***ing be! What is going on?? Why in gods name would they just cancel this appointment on me? This isn't the first time they've done something like this... My TWC ordeal started with them canceling my NHL package on me JUST WHEN I FINISHED PAYING IT OFF (I had the scientific atlantic at this point, which was about to die spurring a massive over charge situation).


----------



## ddstreet

crazzeto said:


> Just got a call from a TWC supervisor today:
> 
> "Um, hello? This is Mike with time warner, I'm a supervisor. I noticed that you had an appointment to have a tuning adapter installed today but it was cancelled....."
> 
> me:
> "WTF?!? No! This needs to happen today"
> 
> mike:
> "Oh, ok I just wanted to verify."
> 
> me:
> "Seriously, you need to be here today"
> 
> mike:
> "Yeah, ok we'll be there between 3 and 5 today"
> 
> They better f***ing be! What is going on?? Why in gods name would they just cancel this appointment on me? This isn't the first time they've done something like this... My TWC ordeal started with them canceling my NHL package on me JUST WHEN I FINISHED PAYING IT OFF (I had the scientific atlantic at this point, which was about to die spurring a massive over charge situation).


They called me back last Friday and said they were sorry but had to switch my appointment to tomorrow (Tuesday), from 3 to 5. I'll see what happens tomorrow...


----------



## jmaditto

In Columbia we can't even get an appt for them to cancel or reschedule so you are a step ahead of us.  Good luck!


----------



## ddstreet

jmaditto said:


> In Columbia we can't even get an appt for them to cancel or reschedule so you are a step ahead of us.  Good luck!


We're only ahead of you because we filed BBB complaints. You should try it yourself and see if TWC calls you to schedule a installation of their "beta" Tuning Adapter.


----------



## crazzeto

ddstreet said:


> They called me back last Friday and said they were sorry but had to switch my appointment to tomorrow (Tuesday), from 3 to 5. I'll see what happens tomorrow...





jmaditto said:


> In Columbia we can't even get an appt for them to cancel or reschedule so you are a step ahead of us.  Good luck!





ddstreet said:


> We're only ahead of you because we filed BBB complaints. You should try it yourself and see if TWC calls you to schedule a installation of their "beta" Tuning Adapter.


Well ultimatly the Time Warner tech ended up getting here a bit early, after calling to verify if it would be ok for them to make it out to me at 1 instead of 3-5 due to the weather situation. It took a little while to run through the Tivo guided setup again, but once we were done I had access to all my channels again! Thank god! I did have to go through the channel list in setup again and tell it to give me access to 731-744 for my NHL package, but I'm fully turned back on again.

One interesting note... I found out while we were going through the TA setup process that someone over at TWC decided to cancel my Sports Tier... god only knows why, they just did it.. But the tech was responcible (probably mindful of the BBB complaint and my utter annoyance at finding out I was canceld) and decided to stay at my house until I had full access to all my content including the sports tier.


----------



## kevinivey

My BBB Complaint was settled because TWC lied to them saying that tuners have been available for a extended period of time ,and all I had to do is sign up. Uhh, that is not how it works in Columbia, SC.

I called in to the TWC local number and was told by the csr that they were awaiting testing results from Austin. I mean where does this stuff come from?


----------



## SCSIRAID

kevinivey said:


> My BBB Complaint was settled because TWC lied to them saying that tuners have been available for a extended period of time ,and all I had to do is sign up. Uhh, that is not how it works in Columbia, SC.
> 
> I called in to the TWC local number and was told by the csr that they were awaiting testing results from Austin. I mean where does this stuff come from?


It appears that a lot of CSR's go off script when they really shouldnt. In my opinion.. .they would be better off saying 'I dont know' rather than making some crud up that the customer knows is BS. Those 'I dont know' answers could be escalated and a proper answer gotten into the script.


----------



## BigBearf

> BigBearf, how did you get on the "friendlies" list?
> 
> I'm in Wilmington and would certainly like to get a couple of the adapters ASAP.


Madoverlord,
I initially got the head cable tech Robert Thomas to come to our condo about 6 months ago. Robert and I hit it off with the M-Card installs on two TivoHDs. I had all the info including the screen shots copied and available and he was happy to have everything ready to go. I think we both learned a lot that AM.

Secondly, I asked him about the SDV adapters that day and asked to be put on a beta tester list if possible. I have emailed him monthly regarding adapter status.
His email address is:
[email protected]

Hope this helps,
BigBearf


----------



## KeithB

kevinivey said:


> My BBB Complaint was settled because TWC lied to them saying that tuners have been available for a extended period of time ,and all I had to do is sign up. Uhh, that is not how it works in Columbia, SC.





KeithB said:


> Complaining to the BBB will likely result in one of three scenarios:
> a) TWC ignores the complaint and the BBB reports they did not respond.
> *b) TWC replies to the complaint with an inaccurate and non-relevant statement regarding the situation*
> c) TWC replies to the complaint with more double-speak and misdirection, disavowing any responsibility for your reluctance to rent one of their STBs monthly like the majority of their customers.
> 
> Note that none of these responses results in any change in their behavior.


Looks like TWC Columbia used option (b) above... unfortunately that's no big surprise. :down:


----------



## jrouse22

Ok I just got my Tivo a couple days ago. I just stumbeled across the site and have some questions since I'm new. 

TWC is coming out to install 2 cable cards in my Tivo today. I'm hoping this will give me channel info for the network channels in HD; CBS, Fox, etc. 

My plan is to just have basic cable and be able to record the network channels in HD. Is there anything else I'm missing? This should work right?


----------



## ddstreet

jrouse22 said:


> Ok I just got my Tivo a couple days ago. I just stumbeled across the site and have some questions since I'm new.
> 
> TWC is coming out to install 2 cable cards in my Tivo today. I'm hoping this will give me channel info for the network channels in HD; CBS, Fox, etc.
> 
> My plan is to just have basic cable and be able to record the network channels in HD. Is there anything else I'm missing? This should work right?


Well "basic" cable is actually all analog, so if you're getting Cablecard(s) then you have digital cable which is more than "basic". But sure, just the "basic" digital cable package is fine and you'll get the major network stations in HD. You won't get any of the new HD channels that they have been adding, and some of the standard-def channels will be missing too.

Basically after they put the cablecard in, if you're happy with the channels you get, then you're good. If you want some of the channels that you'll be missing, then you need a Tuning Adapter.


----------



## jrouse22

ddstreet said:


> Well "basic" cable is actually all analog, so if you're getting Cablecard(s) then you have digital cable which is more than "basic". But sure, just the "basic" digital cable package is fine and you'll get the major network stations in HD. You won't get any of the new HD channels that they have been adding, and some of the standard-def channels will be missing too.
> 
> Basically after they put the cablecard in, if you're happy with the channels you get, then you're good. If you want some of the channels that you'll be missing, then you need a Tuning Adapter.


Yea I pretty much just want to pay the lowest price, i think it's around 14 bucks, for cable. And get the network TV in HD.


----------



## supernova

jrouse22 said:


> Yea I pretty much just want to pay the lowest price, i think it's around 14 bucks, for cable. And get the network TV in HD.


I think you at least have to pay for a digital tier, and there is a monthly fee for each cable card as well. It might be cheaper in the long run to get an OTA HD antenna for teh loval HD channels and the most basic cable package without paying the digital tier fee. 
I'd be pretty surprised if you can get away for that cheap but somebody else can step in, or better yet just call and ask them.


----------



## SCSIRAID

supernova said:


> I think you at least have to pay for a digital tier, and there is a monthly fee for each cable card as well. It might be cheaper in the long run to get an OTA HD antenna for teh loval HD channels and the most basic cable package without paying the digital tier fee.
> I'd be pretty surprised if you can get away for that cheap but somebody else can step in, or better yet just call and ask them.


Yea... I agree. I will be surprised if they let him have cablecards without signing up for digital cable. An antenna would be the way to go if they wont provide the cablecard with basic. The other alternative would be a Tuning Adapter. It will provide the capability he seeks.... but whether they would provide one without signing up for digital cable would be questionable.


----------



## jrouse22

SCSIRAID said:


> Yea... I agree. I will be surprised if they let him have cablecards without signing up for digital cable. An antenna would be the way to go if they wont provide the cablecard with basic. The other alternative would be a Tuning Adapter. It will provide the capability he seeks.... but whether they would provide one without signing up for digital cable would be questionable.


Yea I have a feeling this might be the case. They installed them today although I'm not home. I'll see what happens when I try to drop to basic cable.

I requested a tuning adapter thru the TWC website last Thursday, but as of yet have received no information or even a conformation email saying they got my request. Should I try again?


----------



## SCSIRAID

jrouse22 said:


> Yea I have a feeling this might be the case. They installed them today although I'm not home. I'll see what happens when I try to drop to basic cable.
> 
> I requested a tuning adapter thru the TWC website last Thursday, but as of yet have received no information or even a conformation email saying they got my request. Should I try again?


What website did you use?


----------



## jrouse22

SCSIRAID said:


> What website did you use?


ww.timewarnercable.com/Carolinas/learn/cable/sdv/ordersdv.html


----------



## SCSIRAID

jrouse22 said:


> ww.timewarnercable.com/Carolinas/learn/cable/sdv/ordersdv.html


Hadnt seen that one before... Looks like the other link from the forum now maps to that page too....


----------



## szurlo

jrouse22 said:


> Yea I have a feeling this might be the case. They installed them today although I'm not home. I'll see what happens when I try to drop to basic cable.
> 
> I requested a tuning adapter thru the TWC website last Thursday, but as of yet have received no information or even a conformation email saying they got my request. Should I try again?


The last two times I submitted a request using that URL I got no confirmation e-mail either, but I cant find any other way to submit a request. That appears to be the only link now.


----------



## RTPGiants

Couple questions on the TA. I had gotten a letter in December and signed up on the webpage listed in the letter. I have not heard anything since. Do I need to re-register somewhere?

Second, could someone explain the hookup of the TA to me? I've seen a few pictures, but some people here seem to imply it attaches to the cablecard, others say to Tivo itself, what's the actual physical hookup? I currently have a single MCard cable card.

Additionally, TWC's signal into my house is pretty weak. It's split 3 ways at the main, and then split again near the HD TV (all with high quality splitters). If I split the signal again that's currently going to TivoHD (or use a 3-way), the loss is too much and I won't get any HD channels. This has been an ongoing battle with TWC over the years. They call the signal acceptable and I've never been able to amplify this line due to amplifiers not allowing upstream communication (though I hear that's changed ... anyone have a good one to recommend?).


----------



## SCSIRAID

RTPGiants said:


> Couple questions on the TA. I had gotten a letter in December and signed up on the webpage listed in the letter. I have not heard anything since. Do I need to re-register somewhere?
> 
> Second, could someone explain the hookup of the TA to me? I've seen a few pictures, but some people here seem to imply it attaches to the cablecard, others say to Tivo itself, what's the actual physical hookup? I currently have a single MCard cable card.
> 
> Additionally, TWC's signal into my house is pretty weak. It's split 3 ways at the main, and then split again near the HD TV (all with high quality splitters). If I split the signal again that's currently going to TivoHD (or use a 3-way), the loss is too much and I won't get any HD channels. This has been an ongoing battle with TWC over the years. They call the signal acceptable and I've never been able to amplify this line due to amplifiers not allowing upstream communication (though I hear that's changed ... anyone have a good one to recommend?).


The TA communicates with the TiVo over USB. TA also has an internal splitter/amp. All you do is unhook the cable line from the TiVo and hook it to RF in of the TA and then hook a jumper coax from TA RF out to TiVo Cable in. With the amp inside the TA... signal strength shouldnt be a problem.

Amplifiers do allow upstream communications.... as long as you have the right amp. My TA's and cable boxes are running thru one now. Some amps even have an upsteam amp (called 'active return').

If you have already registered and you have a cablecard... they know you exist and you will eventually be getting a letter telling you to go to the local website and place your order... at least that was the plan last time I talked to an insider.

You could always use this site and see what happens....

www.timewarnercable.com/Carolinas/learn/cable/sdv/ordersdv.html


----------



## SCSIRAID

RTPGiants said:


> Couple questions on the TA. I had gotten a letter in December and signed up on the webpage listed in the letter. I have not heard anything since. Do I need to re-register somewhere?
> 
> Second, could someone explain the hookup of the TA to me? I've seen a few pictures, but some people here seem to imply it attaches to the cablecard, others say to Tivo itself, what's the actual physical hookup? I currently have a single MCard cable card.
> 
> Additionally, TWC's signal into my house is pretty weak. It's split 3 ways at the main, and then split again near the HD TV (all with high quality splitters). If I split the signal again that's currently going to TivoHD (or use a 3-way), the loss is too much and I won't get any HD channels. This has been an ongoing battle with TWC over the years. They call the signal acceptable and I've never been able to amplify this line due to amplifiers not allowing upstream communication (though I hear that's changed ... anyone have a good one to recommend?).


Which output of the 3way at the house entry is driving the 2way behind the TV? If its the -3.5db output (instead of the -7db output) you should be fine.


----------



## RTPGiants

Thanks for the info. I ordered an 8-way amp /w passive return that got nothing but 5 star reviews from Amazon, so I'll just replace the mess of splitters behind the TV with that. I suspect the 3-way to that should solve some issues.

I hit that website and submitted (pretty much the same as last time). Just anxious to get this already. Since I've gotten the cablecard I've basically done nothing but lose channels. I think right now I have 7 total (CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX, UNC, ESPN & ESPN2). Be nice to finally be able to have the rest.


----------



## SCSIRAID

RTPGiants said:


> Thanks for the info. I ordered an 8-way amp /w passive return that got nothing but 5 star reviews from Amazon, so I'll just replace the mess of splitters behind the TV with that. I suspect the 3-way to that should solve some issues.
> 
> I hit that website and submitted (pretty much the same as last time). Just anxious to get this already. Since I've gotten the cablecard I've basically done nothing but lose channels. I think right now I have 7 total (CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX, UNC, ESPN & ESPN2). Be nice to finally be able to have the rest.


Careful.... too much signal is as bad as not enough....

What amp did you order? The amp really doesnt belong behind the TV... it should be in the box on the side of the house... but if you need more than one output behind the TV then you may not have a choice.


----------



## ddstreet

jrouse22 said:


> Yea I have a feeling this might be the case. They installed them today although I'm not home. I'll see what happens when I try to drop to basic cable.
> 
> I requested a tuning adapter thru the TWC website last Thursday, but as of yet have received no information or even a conformation email saying they got my request. Should I try again?


I am 99% positive that what you want won't work.

First, the "basic" cable for like $14 is analog ONLY. And, it's only the first 30 or so channels. It *absolutely* does not include any HD channels. HD is digital ONLY.

Second, you do not need a cablecard to get analog channels. The cablecard only decrypts digital channels.

Third, the Tuning Adapter only lets you watch SDV channels, which are also all digital.

So, you could drop to the $14 basic tier, but you've wasted money on the cablecard install and you will be wasting more money paying the monthly cablecard fee. Might as well give that back.

If you want the major networks in HD, you could get "rabbit ears" to pick up your local network over-the-air broadcasts, which probably are mostly in HD. The Tivo has an antenna input for this. I am not 100% sure if the Tivo can do both cable and antenna...

In the end, I'll bet you wind up with the standard digital cable package. It's what I have, and really if you have a HD TV and plan to watch any HD content on it, the TWC digital package is basically your only option. Unless you really are happy with only the OTA HD broadcasts with rabbit ears.

If you do get it working with just analog and the cablecard and get HD, definitely post here...cause that would be very interesting. But not likely as far as I know.


----------



## SCSIRAID

ddstreet said:


> Third, the Tuning Adapter only lets you watch SDV channels, which are also all digital..


This isnt true. The Tuning Adapter provides tuning resolution services which maps virtual channels to physical channels. When a TA is installed on a TiVo.. it provides the channel map for ALL channels thus replacing the channel map normally gotten from the cablecard. It will enable him to receive the clear QAM channels and guide data.. however... TWC will most likely NOT give him one without a cablecard so its moot.

Somewhere in the vast number of threads on TA's... it was tested and found to work fine without a cablecard for mapping clear QAM channels.


----------



## ddstreet

ddstreet said:


> They called me back last Friday and said they were sorry but had to switch my appointment to tomorrow (Tuesday), from 3 to 5. I'll see what happens tomorrow...


There were already 2 vans parked outside when I got home early from work today. They got here early, replaced the entire cable drop from the pole to my house (for free, and without me asking - I wasn't even here). Then they came in, replaced all the cabling from my wall to the Tivo and cable modem, and the splitter, again all for free, and then hooked up the Tuning Adapter. As soon as they called the central office to add its numbers to my account (or whatever they do in the magical "central office land"), all the SDV channels immediately started working perfectly.

No problems at all so far with the Tuning Adapter. I will also mention that Tivo does not pop up any message and/or error when the Tuning Adapter is either connected or disconnected - we unplugged and replugged it several times while the Tivo was on and nothing ever came up.

The head install tech (there were 2) said this was his first Tuning Adapter install, and in fact their regional manager hand-delivered the box to the install tech this morning and said to call him if there were any problems installing it.

I've never, ever seen this much customer service by TWC. I really have to wonder if it's because of my BBB complaint. For anyone trying to get a Tuning Adapter from TWC in Raleigh, I highly recommned a BBB complaint. It really seems to work much better than talking directly to anyone at TWC.

I'll post more info after a couple days of use.


----------



## SCSIRAID

ddstreet said:


> There were already 2 vans parked outside when I got home early from work today. They got here early, replaced the entire cable drop from the pole to my house (for free, and without me asking - I wasn't even here). Then they came in, replaced all the cabling from my wall to the Tivo and cable modem, and the splitter, again all for free, and then hooked up the Tuning Adapter. As soon as they called the central office to add its numbers to my account (or whatever they do in the magical "central office land"), all the SDV channels immediately started working perfectly.
> 
> No problems at all so far with the Tuning Adapter. I will also mention that Tivo does not pop up any message and/or error when the Tuning Adapter is either connected or disconnected - we unplugged and replugged it several times while the Tivo was on and nothing ever came up.
> 
> The head install tech (there were 2) said this was his first Tuning Adapter install, and in fact their regional manager hand-delivered the box to the install tech this morning and said to call him if there were any problems installing it.
> 
> I've never, ever seen this much customer service by TWC. I really have to wonder if it's because of my BBB complaint. For anyone trying to get a Tuning Adapter from TWC in Raleigh, I highly recommned a BBB complaint. It really seems to work much better than talking directly to anyone at TWC.
> 
> I'll post more info after a couple days of use.


Hmm.. no Tuning Adapter Installed screen when you plug in the USB cable? Thats strange... But hey... if the SDV channels work... who cares  Was the led on solid when it was plugged/unplugged?


----------



## ddstreet

SCSIRAID said:


> This isnt true. The Tuning Adapter provides tuning resolution services which maps virtual channels to physical channels. When a TA is installed on a TiVo.. it provides the channel map for ALL channels thus replacing the channel map normally gotten from the cablecard. It will enable him to receive the clear QAM channels and guide data.. however... TWC will most likely NOT give him one without a cablecard so its moot.
> 
> Somewhere in the vast number of threads on TA's... it was tested and found to work fine without a cablecard for mapping clear QAM channels.


Well, technically without a Tuning Adapter or Cablecard, you should still be able to tune to those unencrypted QAM channels, but just wouldn't get guide data on them (and TWC could change their channel location, etc), right? And really, how many channels does TWC provide that it doesn't encrypt (and require a Cablecard to access)?

But QAM channels are still *digital* channels. So if he wants to drop to the "basic" tier, which is analog-only, a Tuning Adapter will not help him at all (neither will a Cablecard), since neither of those are needed for analog channels.


----------



## ddstreet

SCSIRAID said:


> Hmm.. no Tuning Adapter Installed screen when you plug in the USB cable? Thats strange... But hey... if the SDV channels work... who cares  Was the led on solid when it was plugged/unplugged?


It initially was blinking, and no SDV channels...they reset it, and it came on solid, but still no channels. Then he called in to the office (the LED was still soild on), and the channels started working. It's still on now, solid green LED.

FYI, the adapter is a Cisco STA1520.


----------



## SCSIRAID

ddstreet said:


> Well, technically without a Tuning Adapter or Cablecard, you should still be able to tune to those unencrypted QAM channels, but just wouldn't get guide data on them (and TWC could change their channel location, etc), right? And really, how many channels does TWC provide that it doesn't encrypt (and require a Cablecard to access)?
> 
> But QAM channels are still *digital* channels. So if he wants to drop to the "basic" tier, which is analog-only, a Tuning Adapter will not help him at all (neither will a Cablecard), since neither of those are needed for analog channels.


Yes... you can tune the clear QAM but without guide data its not very user friendly... yup.. TWC can move them whenever they want. TWC provides the ones he said he wanted in the clear... local networks... the problem is the lack of guide data.

What he needs to get the guide data associated with the funky clear QAM channel number is a channel map. Channel maps are provided by cablecards or a Tuning Adapter.

Now its possible that I misunderstood him... but I thought his goal was a cheap bill... analog basic plus the local HD's. If all he wants is analog... then you are absolutely right and a cablecard or TA wont do a thing for him.

I think its all moot anyway since I doubt TWC will give him either a TA or Cablecard with his subscription level at basic...


----------



## ddstreet

SCSIRAID said:


> Yes... you can tune the clear QAM but without guide data its not very user friendly... yup.. TWC can move them whenever they want. TWC provides the ones he said he wanted in the clear... local networks... the problem is the lack of guide data.
> 
> What he needs to get the guide data associated with the funky clear QAM channel number is a channel map. Channel maps are provided by cablecards or a Tuning Adapter.
> 
> Now its possible that I misunderstood him... but I thought his goal was a cheap bill... analog basic plus the local HD's. If all he wants is analog... then you are absolutely right and a cablecard or TA wont do a thing for him.
> 
> I think its all moot anyway since I doubt TWC will give him either a TA or Cablecard with his subscription level at basic...


Agreed that this is all probably moot - I don't think he can get a TA without a Cablecard, and I don't think he can get a Cablecard without digital cable.

Even without a Cablecard and/or Tuning adapter, without the digital cable tier (i.e. basic analog-only tier), I think they will block the local network HD channels over the cable line. They put a frequency filter on my line back when I had the basic package, which blocked all channels but the basic analog ones.


----------



## SCSIRAID

ddstreet said:


> Agreed that this is all probably moot - I don't think he can get a TA without a Cablecard, and I don't think he can get a Cablecard without digital cable.
> 
> Even without a Cablecard and/or Tuning adapter, without the digital cable tier (i.e. basic analog-only tier), I think they will block the local network HD channels over the cable line. They put a frequency filter on my line back when I had the basic package, which blocked all channels but the basic analog ones.


They could add a filter but with the must carry rules... you may be able to fight that to get the locals in clear qam.

Id just put an antenna in the attic and be done with it...


----------



## RTPGiants

SCSIRAID said:


> Careful.... too much signal is as bad as not enough....
> 
> What amp did you order? The amp really doesnt belong behind the TV... it should be in the box on the side of the house... but if you need more than one output behind the TV then you may not have a choice.


Well, ideally, it'd be at the drop to the house. But realistically, since that's outside and not in a good place to be powered (even with a coax run), I'll see how this works out. As it is, the signal coming to behind my main set can ideally be split 5 ways (TivoHD, Tivo-Series 2, VCR, TV1, TV2). Yeah, I don't really "need" the TV ins these days, but it's not a bad thing to have them. Given that the signal is just barely enough to hold digital/HD signals, I think the amp will be fine. If not, oh well, no harm.

Specific amp is this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Bi-Directiona...8&s=musical-instruments&qid=1236141898&sr=8-3


----------



## cramer

SCSIRAID said:


> I think its all moot anyway since I doubt TWC will give him either a TA or Cablecard with his subscription level at basic...


I doubt they'd do it on purpose, but they gave my sister a CC without Digital Cable being enabled -- some idiot turned it off when they took away the "navigator" which created all manner of problems. (and at the time, the tivo hd was rather buggy with only one S-card... they didn't have M-cards and the second s-card demanded firmware that never made it to the edge of the network -- Charlotte -> Gastonia -> Shelby.) I loathe the day they start plugging in SDV gear.


----------



## SCSIRAID

RTPGiants said:


> Well, ideally, it'd be at the drop to the house. But realistically, since that's outside and not in a good place to be powered (even with a coax run), I'll see how this works out. As it is, the signal coming to behind my main set can ideally be split 5 ways (TivoHD, Tivo-Series 2, VCR, TV1, TV2). Yeah, I don't really "need" the TV ins these days, but it's not a bad thing to have them. Given that the signal is just barely enough to hold digital/HD signals, I think the amp will be fine. If not, oh well, no harm.
> 
> Specific amp is this one:
> http://www.amazon.com/Bi-Directiona...8&s=musical-instruments&qid=1236141898&sr=8-3


Yup... I have one of those new in the box setting on my shelf. I am currently using a Viewsonics 8 port which is in the box on the side of the house.


----------



## szurlo

I must be the exception to the rule. The signal from the drop must be seriously hot at my house. There is one splitter outside (provided by TWC), and then one of those branches is split again at the entertainment system to supply Tivo and the SA8300HD, and the Tivo Still shows 100 for signal strength. So that is 100 after at least 4db of attenuation.


----------



## SCSIRAID

szurlo said:


> I must be the exception to the rule. The signal from the drop must be seriously hot at my house. There is one splitter outside (provided by TWC), and then one of those branches is split again at the entertainment system to supply Tivo and the SA8300HD, and the Tivo Still shows 100 for signal strength. So that is 100 after at least 4db of attenuation.


The TiVo really isnt measuring 'strength'... its more of a quality metric. I have mine attenuated down by about -8.5db from the drop and my 'strength' bounces between 95-100 on an S3. The THD downstairs is always pegged at 100.


----------



## jrouse22

SCSIRAID said:


> Yes... you can tune the clear QAM but without guide data its not very user friendly... yup.. TWC can move them whenever they want. TWC provides the ones he said he wanted in the clear... local networks... the problem is the lack of guide data.
> 
> What he needs to get the guide data associated with the funky clear QAM channel number is a channel map. Channel maps are provided by cablecards or a Tuning Adapter.
> 
> Now its possible that I misunderstood him... but I thought his goal was a cheap bill... analog basic plus the local HD's. If all he wants is analog... then you are absolutely right and a cablecard or TA wont do a thing for him.
> 
> I think its all moot anyway since I doubt TWC will give him either a TA or Cablecard with his subscription level at basic...


Yep, I'm looking for a cheap bill with Local channels in HD. I was able to pick up the local channels in HD with QAM but they had no guide.

The Cablecard was installed yesterday. I'm still paying for digital service so everything works great. But the channels the QAM picked up have now disapeared.

I'm realizing that a antenna to pick up HD OTA is probably what will work in the end. But i guess I'll wait around for my tuning adapter and when it comes in I'll drop to basic cable and see if I get to keep it.


----------



## ddstreet

jrouse22 said:


> Yep, I'm looking for a cheap bill with Local channels in HD. I was able to pick up the local channels in HD with QAM but they had no guide.
> 
> The Cablecard was installed yesterday. I'm still paying for digital service so everything works great. But the channels the QAM picked up have now disapeared.
> 
> I'm realizing that a antenna to pick up HD OTA is probably what will work in the end. But i guess I'll wait around for my tuning adapter and when it comes in I'll drop to basic cable and see if I get to keep it.


Again, even if you keep the TA and/or Cablecard, once you drop the digital package and go to analog only, I think neither the Cablecard nor TA will do you any good, as I don't think you will be able to get any digital channels from cable. But, we'll see... ;-)

What I would do if I were you, is just drop to basic analog now. No need to wait for the TA, because that will almost certainly take a while. And anyway, you don't need the TA to get any local HD programming - none of that is SDV anyway.


----------



## SCSIRAID

ddstreet said:


> Again, even if you keep the TA and/or Cablecard, once you drop the digital package and go to analog only, I think neither the Cablecard nor TA will do you any good, as I don't think you will be able to get any digital channels from cable. But, we'll see... ;-)
> 
> What I would do if I were you, is just drop to basic analog now. No need to wait for the TA, because that will almost certainly take a while. And anyway, you don't need the TA to get any local HD programming - none of that is SDV anyway.


Exactly right... The TA will do nothing more in this situation than the cablecard does. I also believe that as soon as he drops digital cable... they will deauthorize the cablecard and ask for it back.


----------



## RTPGiants

I reapplied yesterday for the TA and today got an email from TWC saying they expect the release of the TA in March for many areas, but my specific area is currently not scheduled. 

I live in Durham, so not sure if it's a separate schedule from you Raleigh folks who have already gotten them.

BTW, one last question. In the mail that TWC initially sent me in December, they said something to the effect of "Be aware, that the TA will require you to have a digital set-top box from us as well". This seems to contradict what people say in this forum about it communicating with Tivo over USB.


----------



## SCSIRAID

RTPGiants said:


> I reapplied yesterday for the TA and today got an email from TWC saying they expect the release of the TA in March for many areas, but my specific area is currently not scheduled.
> 
> I live in Durham, so not sure if it's a separate schedule from you Raleigh folks who have already gotten them.
> 
> BTW, one last question. In the mail that TWC initially sent me in December, they said something to the effect of "Be aware, that the TA will require you to have a digital set-top box from us as well". This seems to contradict what people say in this forum about it communicating with Tivo over USB.


Well... I can assure you the TA communicates with the TiVo over USB. (you can come see mine if you like).

The reference is probably around 'packages'... in that to get the package pricing you need to have at least one TW STB. If not that... i dont know... perhaps some business system config limitation.. who knows...


----------



## RTPGiants

SCSIRAID said:


> Well... I can assure you the TA communicates with the TiVo over USB. (you can come see mine if you like).
> 
> The reference is probably around 'packages'... in that to get the package pricing you need to have at least one TW STB. If not that... i dont know... perhaps some business system config limitation.. who knows...


Figured as much. I actually have a set top box leftover from when I moved to the cable cards. No real reason, as right now it's just an expensive clock, but I'll hang on to it until the TA and see what the biz side says at that point.

Thanks again for all the help, everyone.


----------



## supernova

I files a BBB complaint Friday regarding the promise of a tuning adapter and missing channels and TWC just called to schedule an installation (Friday). It was definitely because of the complaint that I filed because she mentioned that I was missing channels on the phone and that's the only way she would know that.


----------



## kevinivey

your lucky ,because in SC they just lie to BBB ,and say that they have been available for a extended period of time. Case closed, resolved....


----------



## KeithB

I haven't been able to successfully tune Sci-Fi HD on channel 215, even though this TWC webpage still says it should have gone active on 2/25. Talking with a TWC Tech Support rep Wednesday afternoon, it turns out that this channel activation was shifted to 3/5 (Thursday/tomorrow) but TWC never updated their webpage, so neither TiVo, Tribune Media Services, or anyone else knew Sci-Fi HD was still temporarily on 214. It's just another typical TWC public communication failure :down: apparently.

What's been really bad is Sci-Fi HD on 214 is terribly spotty anyway. Tuesday night it was visible for 60 to 90 seconds, then went dark. Go figure.....


----------



## rexer99

Just filed the following with BBB:

Thank you for using the Better Business Bureau's Online Complaint System.
Your complaint has been assigned case # 34018377.

Please print a copy of this for your records.

Filed on : March 4 2009






Complaint Description:
Time Warner Cable has changed many of the channels it provides to Switched Digital Video (SDV). These channels cannot be received by consumers who use the Tivo Service. Despite repeated promises to provide a Tuning Adapter (TA) that would allow these consumers to receive channels in SDV, Time Warner Cable has failed to do so. Consumers like myself are paying Time Warner cable for channels they cannot receive. TWC is apparently providing TA's in some parts of the country, but not in South Carolina. My understanding is that this is in direct violation of Federal Communication Commission regulations concerning cable providers.

Your Desired Resolution:
Provide the promised Tuning Adapter to your customers in South Carolina with the TIVO Service. I have filed 2 requests with TWC asking for a Tuning Adapter. If the TA is not provided, refund the money you are receiving from me and consumers like me who are not receiving channels they have paid for because of your change to SDV.

I do not expect much as they have an "F" rating with the BBB


----------



## KeithB

kevinivey said:


> your lucky ,because in SC they just lie to BBB ,and say that they have been available for a extended period of time. Case closed, resolved....


Did the BBB not allow you to respond to or otherwise refute their statement?


----------



## kevinivey

KeithB said:


> Did the BBB not allow you to respond to or otherwise refute their statement?


no they did not, and considered it resolved since they provided a solution to the complaint, but again they just lied about the tuner being provided ,and all I had to do is the fill the form out. Since the merger with NC they have to hell in regards to customer service.:down:


----------



## charlesdf22

Straw has destroyed my back....

Filed against :
Time Warner Cable
2505 Atlantic Ave
Raleigh NC 27604-1411

Complaint Description:
Time Warner Cable has changed many of the channels it provides to Switched Digital Video (SDV). These channels cannot be received by consumers who use the Tivo Service. Despite repeated promises to provide a Tuning Adapter (TA) that would allow these consumers to receive channels in SDV, Time Warner Cable has failed to do so. Consumers like myself are paying Time Warner cable for channels they cannot receive. TWC is providing these adapters to people within the Raleigh area however I am being told that they are either not available, don't exist or I don't need one. My understanding is that this is in direct violation of Federal Communication Commission regulations concerning cable providers.

Your Desired Resolution:
Please provide the tuning adapters or refund service for the non-HD and VOD channels that I am being billed for and cannot receive. I have filed 4 requests through the various TWC websites and received different responses and outcomes from each. I have also called in on several occasions and received different "stories" from each person that I talked to.

This case will be reviewed by a complaint specialist at the BBB, and then forwarded to the business for their response if appropriate. Please allow up to 30 days for the business reply. You will be notified when the business has responded.


----------



## smackrabbit

supernova said:


> I files a BBB complaint Friday regarding the promise of a tuning adapter and missing channels and TWC just called to schedule an installation (Friday). It was definitely because of the complaint that I filed because she mentioned that I was missing channels on the phone and that's the only way she would know that.


I also filed a complaint with the BBB last week and amazingly I got scheduled for an install this afternoon. We'll see if they do anything regarding the rest of my complaint (being refunded for HBO and other digital channels I was charged for but didn't receive for the past 2+ months since adding a TiVo HD).


----------



## ddstreet

smackrabbit said:


> I also filed a complaint with the BBB last week and amazingly I got scheduled for an install this afternoon. We'll see if they do anything regarding the rest of my complaint (being refunded for HBO and other digital channels I was charged for but didn't receive for the past 2+ months since adding a TiVo HD).


What area are you in? You should put your location in your user info.

To me, it seems pretty clear - almost everyone (at least, in NC) here who filed a BBB complaint gets a callback from TWC within a couple days to schedule an installation of a TA. Everyone else, who is only filling out TWC's pointless forms and calling them to beg for a TA, is getting the shaft. Really sucks that we have to fill a BBB complaint in order to actually get service from a company that we pay so much money to (my cable bill is the highest monthly utility bill, on average).

I seriously doubt they will refund any $ to you, but I'm assuming you seriously doubted that too ;-)


----------



## szurlo

I just got the "We expect the release of the Tuning Adapter in March in many remaining areas" e-mail. I now have them that say December, January, February and March. I better schedule a colonoscopy to see if all the smoke they are blowing up my a$$ is causing cancer.


----------



## ddstreet

charlesdf22 said:


> Your Desired Resolution:
> Please provide the tuning adapters or refund service for the non-HD and VOD channels that I am being billed for and cannot receive.


Just a note - as far as I know, even with the TA, you won't get any On-Demand channels. I believe the one and only way to get any On-Demand channels is with a TWC box.

I tried all the OD channels when I got my TA a couple days ago and none of them worked. If anyone out there with a TA is getting any OD channels, post which ones and if you did anything special to get them...


----------



## szurlo

ddstreet said:


> Just a note - as far as I know, even with the TA, you won't get any On-Demand channels. I believe the one and only way to get any On-Demand channels is with a TWC box.
> 
> I tried all the OD channels when I got my TA a couple days ago and none of them worked. If anyone out there with a TA is getting any OD channels, post which ones and if you did anything special to get them...


That is correct. You can't do on demand or any of the other "interactive" services with Tivo even with a tuning adapter.


----------



## ncbagwell

For those in the Raleigh area that have been filling out BBB complaints, who is it from TWC that actually calls you? Is it the same person for all (i.e. - some sort of manager)?


----------



## ddstreet

szurlo said:


> That is correct. You can't do on demand or any of the other "interactive" services with Tivo even with a tuning adapter.


I think what is funny about TWC's "On Demand" crap is, it's only micro-steps away from what will eventaully replace the traditional TV model - it is basically downloading programming from a website. In this case it's TWC's "website", and the choices of what you can download are ridiculously limited, but really I think they do see that the traditional TV model is not going to last. They are slooooooowly moving towards *everything* On Demand. Their biggest problem is once that move happens, we really don't need them anymore - we will be able to download content directly from the content providers. We only need an internet connection - and unlike Cable TV, there are actually some *choices* in internet providers! (Goodbye, TWC, good riddance!)


----------



## ddstreet

ncbagwell said:


> For those in the Raleigh area that have been filling out BBB complaints, who is it from TWC that actually calls you? Is it the same person for all (i.e. - some sort of manager)?


I wish I had written down his name...I didn't really even pay attention to it since I have talked to so many TWC reps...but I do remember that it was the same guy all 3 times he called; first to schedule the apt, then to reschedule the apt, and then again yesterday to ask if my TA box was working ok.

He didn't sound like your typical rep, his voice was kinda "dead" like the "I hate my job completely and am running fully on autopilot" kinda tone of voice. Not sure if that helps. ;-)


----------



## szurlo

ddstreet said:


> I think what is funny about TWC's "On Demand" crap is, it's only micro-steps away from what will eventaully replace the traditional TV model - it is basically downloading programming from a website. In this case it's TWC's "website", and the choices of what you can download are ridiculously limited, but really I think they do see that the traditional TV model is not going to last. They are slooooooowly moving towards *everything* On Demand. Their biggest problem is once that move happens, we really don't need them anymore - we will be able to download content directly from the content providers. We only need an internet connection - and unlike Cable TV, there are actually some *choices* in internet providers! (Goodbye, TWC, good riddance!)


Yeah, I think the evolution of TV is basically to an a la cart model. The concept of "channels" and scheduled program airings is kind of a throw-back to when the technology that existed at the time required it. We don't need that anymore. In fact, the idea of "networks" is pretty much outdated at this point, except from a corporate perspective. I see the day when television is more like going to the library. You select what you want based on author or genre etc. And if you want a "channel" that is always "airing" something, you would build it yourself from content you are interested in.


----------



## smackrabbit

I didn't get the name of the person that called me either. My tech is here now and he's never done this before, so he's reading the instructions as I type this up, and calling another tech who is doing his first install at this moment as well. Here's hoping it goes smoothly.


----------



## smackrabbit

My install was completed pretty quickly. Once they touched the box to make sure it got an IP, it picked up all the channels fine and now I can watch ESPNNewsHD, CNN HD, and all the other channels that have been added recently.


----------



## ncbagwell

Just got this email from TWC Raleigh:

"Thank you for entering your information online to be notified when Tuning Adapters will be available for TiVo customers.

At this time, we are in the early stages of preparing to launch Tuning Adapters in your area. Once Tuning Adapters are ready to deploy, you will receive a letter in the mail with complete instructions on how to obtain your Tuning Adapter(s) for each of your qualified TiVo units. As you may be aware, the Tuning Adapter is compatible with TiVo Series 3, TiVo HD and TiVo HD XL DVR units.

We appreciate your patience. If you have any additional questions, please visit the Contact Us section of our website.

Thank you for being a Time Warner Cable customer. "

SSCRAID - has the technical issue been resolved?


----------



## crazzeto

Last I heard no the issue is not resolved. In fact i was told that they're not even sure if Cisco knows why the TAs reboot yet. 

Note about the FCC:
Just got a call from them and was told to contact the NC Sec of State. I find it weird that the FCC set the reg, but is leaving it up to states to enforce or not enforce them. Seems like a very ineffective stradegy, it really makes me sad. 

My BBB complaint was closed, TWC responded to them telling them they gave me a TA.


----------



## rileyrd

ncbagwell said:


> Just got this email from TWC Raleigh:
> 
> "Thank you for entering your information online to be notified when Tuning Adapters will be available for TiVo customers.
> 
> At this time, we are in the early stages of preparing to launch Tuning Adapters in your area. Once Tuning Adapters are ready to deploy, you will receive a letter in the mail with complete instructions on how to obtain your Tuning Adapter(s) for each of your qualified TiVo units. As you may be aware, the Tuning Adapter is compatible with TiVo Series 3, TiVo HD and TiVo HD XL DVR units.
> 
> We appreciate your patience. If you have any additional questions, please visit the Contact Us section of our website.
> 
> Thank you for being a Time Warner Cable customer. "
> 
> SSCRAID - has the technical issue been resolved?


I got the same email a few minutes ago.


----------



## SCSIRAID

ncbagwell said:


> Just got this email from TWC Raleigh:
> 
> "Thank you for entering your information online to be notified when Tuning Adapters will be available for TiVo customers.
> 
> At this time, we are in the early stages of preparing to launch Tuning Adapters in your area. Once Tuning Adapters are ready to deploy, you will receive a letter in the mail with complete instructions on how to obtain your Tuning Adapter(s) for each of your qualified TiVo units. As you may be aware, the Tuning Adapter is compatible with TiVo Series 3, TiVo HD and TiVo HD XL DVR units.
> 
> We appreciate your patience. If you have any additional questions, please visit the Contact Us section of our website.
> 
> Thank you for being a Time Warner Cable customer. "
> 
> SCSIRAID - has the technical issue been resolved?


Nope... not resolved. My last conversation with TWC Engineering indicated that Cisco had replicated the problem and were working on root cause.


----------



## Shmooh

ncbagwell said:


> Just got this email from TWC Raleigh:
> 
> "Thank you for entering your information online to be notified when Tuning Adapters will be available for TiVo customers.
> 
> At this time, we are in the early stages of preparing to launch Tuning Adapters in your area. Once Tuning Adapters are ready to deploy, you will receive a letter in the mail with complete instructions on how to obtain your Tuning Adapter(s) for each of your qualified TiVo units. As you may be aware, the Tuning Adapter is compatible with TiVo Series 3, TiVo HD and TiVo HD XL DVR units.
> 
> We appreciate your patience. If you have any additional questions, please visit the Contact Us section of our website.
> 
> Thank you for being a Time Warner Cable customer. "
> 
> SSCRAID - has the technical issue been resolved?


I just got the same exact email. I'm guessing they're not happy about getting all the BBB complaints and are trying to stop them from being filed in the first place.

I've only been dealing with this for a short amount of time compared to most of you, but the really irritating thing for me is the complete and utter lack of specifics and confidence as to when we'll get tuning adapters. Throw in the money (paying for channels we aren't getting), and THAT'S why people are upset.

Sending out another non-specific email after missing so many deadlines doesn't make anybody happy. How about stating what the problem is and what they're doing about it? How about a realistic deadline? If we didn't read this forum, we wouldn't have any idea at all.

Like some of you (I'm guessing), I wanted a Tivo because I was so sick of TWC's DVR not behaving well - especially after having one that worked very reliably until they installed Navigator on it. I got one WHEN I did because the tuning adapters were going to be available within a week or so (despite the 1-2 month delay past the end-of-the-year target). It's a month later, and still no tuning adapter.

I don't blame TWC for wanting to go to SDV. I DO blame them for rolling it out prematurely - pushing out poor quality software to their boxes so they could support it, and then not providing a way for people who don't use their boxes to get SDV channels. You're basically screwed either way.

This isn't news to any of you, I'm sure. It's just amazing to me how botched the rollout of SDV has been for DVR users. I guess it could be worse, but then I suppose even more people would have left for satellite.


----------



## karl81883

ncbagwell said:


> Just got this email from TWC Raleigh:
> "Thank you for entering your information online to be notified when Tuning Adapters will be available for TiVo customers.
> [----]
> We appreciate your patience. If you have any additional questions, please visit the Contact Us section of our website.
> 
> Thank you for being a Time Warner Cable customer. "


I got that e-mail as well. But I was able to contact TWC and ask for a TA to be installed. I know people have been saying to file a BBB complaint to get a callback, but it seem that if you call up and ask about the pilot/beta program for the TA they will tell you that the TAs are causing problems and making the TiVo reboot. I was able to tell them that I would like to give it a shot and was willing to put up with the TiVo rebooting. I'm now waiting to be contacted to schedule the install. Hopefully I'm not being naive, in assuming that they will actually schedule the appointment.


----------



## jrouse22

SCSIRAID said:


> Exactly right... The TA will do nothing more in this situation than the cablecard does. I also believe that as soon as he drops digital cable... they will deauthorize the cablecard and ask for it back.


Yep exactly what happened. I dropped to basic cable today and when I took my cable box back they said i have to return the cablecards also. Oh well I'll get the HD OTA.


----------



## ChrisFix

ncbagwell said:


> Just got this email from TWC Raleigh:
> 
> "Thank you for entering your information online to be notified when Tuning Adapters will be available for TiVo customers.
> 
> At this time, we are in the early stages of preparing to launch Tuning Adapters in your area. Once Tuning Adapters are ready to deploy, you will receive a letter in the mail with complete instructions on how to obtain your Tuning Adapter(s) for each of your qualified TiVo units. As you may be aware, the Tuning Adapter is compatible with TiVo Series 3, TiVo HD and TiVo HD XL DVR units.
> 
> We appreciate your patience. If you have any additional questions, please visit the Contact Us section of our website.
> 
> Thank you for being a Time Warner Cable customer. "
> 
> SSCRAID - has the technical issue been resolved?


I got the same email this afternoon. You've got to love the commitment to do nothing, "early stages" of "preparing"...this was supposed to be completed by the end of 2008!

"At this time, we are in the *early stages* of _*preparing*_ to launch Tuning Adapters in your area. "


----------



## ncbagwell

karl81883 said:


> I got that e-mail as well. But I was able to contact TWC and ask for a TA to be installed. I know people have been saying to file a BBB complaint to get a callback, but it seem that if you call up and ask about the pilot/beta program for the TA they will tell you that the TAs are causing problems and making the TiVo reboot. I was able to tell them that I would like to give it a shot and was willing to put up with the TiVo rebooting. I'm now waiting to be contacted to schedule the install. Hopefully I'm not being naive, in assuming that they will actually schedule the appointment.


Interesting. Let me know if they actually schedule the install. This is what I have wanted to do ever since we found out about the reboot problem. It seems they would want to avoid the BBB complaints.


----------



## jonboy117

RE: TA's can't tune ON Demand

It's in TWC's best intrest to eventually sell programming. Maybee Netflix will eventually get up-to-date programs for instant view. In Raleigh, NC, I have been amazed by the quality of the video I get from Netflix - as good or better than TWC on Demand. The only problem is that Netflix has mostly movies over 3 years old.


----------



## ncsu1

If that works it will be a miracle but I Am ready and willing to file a BBB report if they cant bring me Tuning Adapters on Monday when i get my Cable Cards installed i put it off for two months waiting on them.... Will they will never come if we all just wait this forum saves every one lots of headaches and is simply amazing!


----------



## rexer99

FYI, no response of any kind yet from the BBB or TWCSC regarding the complaint I filed yesterday. South Carolina Dept. of Consumer Affairs next???


----------



## SCSIRAID

karl81883 said:


> I got that e-mail as well. But I was able to contact TWC and ask for a TA to be installed. I know people have been saying to file a BBB complaint to get a callback, but it seem that if you call up and ask about the pilot/beta program for the TA they will tell you that the TAs are causing problems and making the TiVo reboot. I was able to tell them that I would like to give it a shot and was willing to put up with the TiVo rebooting. I'm now waiting to be contacted to schedule the install. Hopefully I'm not being naive, in assuming that they will actually schedule the appointment.


The issue doesnt make the TiVo reboot... Its the TA that reboots...


----------



## kevinivey

rexer99 said:


> FYI, no response of any kind yet from the BBB or TWCSC regarding the complaint I filed yesterday. South Carolina Dept. of Consumer Affairs next???


TWCSC does not exist any more, it's now TWC Carolinas. They will most likely lie to BBB ,and tell them they are available. I however applaud your effort and look forward to their response. No one form TWC has ever called me in regards to a tuner adapter.

My CC installed directly involved me contacting TWC national cable card support , because the local bunch have no idea how a TiVo is paired.

TWC Columbia is a shell for Charlotte in regards to who is in charge. I would not be surprised if the call support is moved there in the near future, because once SC merged all the aggressive product launches have ceased and it is apparent that they are waiting for Charlotte to catch up in regards the level of SC.


----------



## karl81883

ncbagwell said:


> Interesting. Let me know if they actually schedule the install. This is what I have wanted to do ever since we found out about the reboot problem. It seems they would want to avoid the BBB complaints.


Well, yup. It worked. I'll try to answer any questions anyone has. I asked to get a TA even knowing it may not be perfect yet. They said I would get a call to setup the installation truck-roll. I never got a call, but today, 2 days later, UPS delivered a package. 10 minutes, and a TiVo reboot later my TA seems to be working. I have not yet checked all channels, but the few I have checked work. Working may be temporary though, from reading here a flashing power light on the TA seems like it may be bad, and mine is flashing. I'll post again if things change.


----------



## smackrabbit

I don't know what address people have selected for a complaint to the BBB, but I selected the Chapel Hill, NC office (as it's my local one), filed the complaint last week, got a call on Wednesday, had the install today (went very smoothly), and also got a full month of cable/internet refunded to my account as well. Maybe just certain offices want to avoid complaints more than others?


----------



## smackrabbit

karl81883 said:


> Well, yup. It worked. I'll try to answer any questions anyone has. I asked to get a TA even knowing it may not be perfect yet. They said I would get a call to setup the installation truck-roll. I never got a call, but today, 2 days later, UPS delivered a package. 10 minutes, and a TiVo reboot later my TA seems to be working. I have not yet checked all channels, but the few I have checked work. Working may be temporary though, from reading here a flashing power light on the TA seems like it may be bad, and mine is flashing. I'll post again if things change.


The light on mine was blinking for a while, so the tech called the office and had them push out a new IP address to it, and since then it's been fine. It was blinking for around 15-20 minutes but hasn't since then.


----------



## SCSIRAID

karl81883 said:


> Well, yup. It worked. I'll try to answer any questions anyone has. I asked to get a TA even knowing it may not be perfect yet. They said I would get a call to setup the installation truck-roll. I never got a call, but today, 2 days later, UPS delivered a package. 10 minutes, and a TiVo reboot later my TA seems to be working. I have not yet checked all channels, but the few I have checked work. Working may be temporary though, from reading here a flashing power light on the TA seems like it may be bad, and mine is flashing. I'll post again if things change.


What is the flash pattern? 6 blinks? Can you tune channel 260 and get the Discovery channel?


----------



## karl81883

SCSIRAID said:


> What is the flash pattern? 6 blinks? Can you tune channel 260 and get the Discovery channel?


Flashing is continuous, approx 1/2 second interval. Yes 260 works as well as other SDV HD channels and some digital variety channels like 116 BBCA. Any more detailed information with regards to what was posted about having a new IP pushed to the TA, is that what I should ask to be done? TA still seems to be performing well.


----------



## kevinivey

sean_rankin said:


> Well, after over a year and a half of waiting, I got a call from TWC yesterday. We setup and appointment for Monday (March 2) at 10am to install the TA.
> 
> The guy I talked to on the phone said he only had a few TAs, but was going down "the list" of people who signed up for them, and was giving them out on a 1st come 1st serve basis...
> 
> Hopefully, I'll have some good news to post on Monday afternoon.


well , I wonder why no follow up post? perhaps no news is good news.


----------



## SCSIRAID

karl81883 said:


> Flashing is continuous, approx 1/2 second interval. Yes 260 works as well as other SDV HD channels and some digital variety channels like 116 BBCA. Any more detailed information with regards to what was posted about having a new IP pushed to the TA, is that what I should ask to be done? TA still seems to be performing well.


Constant flashing isnt correct... Im surprised that it is working though... I havent power cycled mine since it was first powered up so I dont recall the exact startup cycle. However... when the TA reboots, it goes to 6 blinks until the reboot is complete and it rehandshakes with TiVo and then it goes solid on.

Pure guess... but I would bet that its not properly configured on your account. You might want to call TWC and as them to send you a 'hit'.


----------



## BigBearf

Got two adapters delivered to Wrightsville Beach Condo. Plan to install this weekend. I will post results when I have hooked them up.

Hope this helps.
BigBearf


----------



## SCSIRAID

I saw a new problem this morning.... My wife's TA wouldnt tune any SDV channels but was otherwise working. The TA LED was on solid which should be indicating that its working fine. From TiVo, I couldnt get into TA diags.. as it indicated that no TA was present. DVR Diags (at the very bottom) indicated no TA present.. BUT... that a channel map had been received. Power cycling TA made no difference. Pulling the USB cable did NOT generate a TA screen and reinserting did NOT generate a TA screen. It certainly appeared that the THD interface to the TA was hung. Rebooted TiVo and problem was gone....


----------



## szurlo

SCSIRAID said:


> I saw a new problem this morning.... My wife's TA wouldnt tune any SDV channels but was otherwise working. The TA LED was on solid which should be indicating that its working fine. From TiVo, I couldnt get into TA diags.. as it indicated that no TA was present. DVR Diags (at the very bottom) indicated no TA present.. BUT... that a channel map had been received. Power cycling TA made no difference. Pulling the USB cable did NOT generate a TA screen and reinserting did NOT generate a TA screen. It certainly appeared that the THD interface to the TA was hung. Rebooted TiVo and problem was gone....


This is kind of why I have not filed a BBB complaint yet. It appears that it is now generally accepted that the TA does have issues and that TWC AND Cisco (and proably TivO) are working on a resolution. If I file a BBB complaint, the best that I can hope for is that they will be forced to give me a device that just about everyone agrees wont work correctly. So, if I can't depend on the Tivo/TA combo to work right, then I would have to keep my SA8300. In which case I may as well just wait.


----------



## smackrabbit

szurlo said:


> This is kind of why I have not filed a BBB complaint yet. It appears that it is now generally accepted that the TA does have issues and that TWC AND Cisco (and proably TivO) are working on a resolution. If I file a BBB complaint, the best that I can hope for is that they will be forced to give me a device that just about everyone agrees wont work correctly. So, if I can't depend on the Tivo/TA combo to work right, then I would have to keep my SA8300. In which case I may as well just wait.


My filing a complaint goes back to my having issues since August. I had an SA8300HD and had no issues with it, then in August they pushed out the updated software for it, and for the Olympics they pumped up the bitrate for NBC. Well, this caused a buffer overflow error with the software on my machine when watching NBC, which caused the box to reset every 15-60 minutes when watching NBC HD (SD was fine). Swapped boxes twice for the cable card ones, still didn't fix it. Two techs came and checked the line, no issues. So, since they promised the tuning adapters by the end of 2008, we bought ourselves a TiVo HD for Christmas, got it hooked up and working, and then they keep delaying the tuning adapter.

I hadn't had fully working cable since August, as I couldn't watch NBC while anything was recording, or watch anything live for fear of missing something during the 3-4 minute reset cycle in case it reset. When I changed to TiVo and still couldn't get everything working, and they kept promising it to me, then I got fed up finally and filed my complaint, which does seem to have worked.


----------



## szurlo

smackrabbit said:


> I had an SA8300HD and had no issues with it, then in August they pushed out the updated software for it


We're so far behind the curve here that we still haven't gotten the new software on the SA8300HD. We're still running SARA here (maybe that's a good thing)? I'm not sure what the issue is in this market, but it doesn't help us shake the firmly held notion by the rest of the country that were all a bunch of backwards-a$$ dopes.


----------



## ddstreet

As an update, my TA has had absolutely no issues since it was installed. No reboots, no popups in the Tivo menu, no interruptions in programming that I'm aware of. Works perfectly.

Also, my BBB complaint was just responded to with this:

I spoke with the customer now that the installation of the tuning adapter has been completed on 3/3/09. The customer is satisfied with the equipment provided yesterday and he has no further issues.

Charles E. Morgan II
Sr. Executive Resolution Specialist
Executive Resolution Team
Time Warner Cable - Eastern Carolina
101 Innovation Ave, Suite 100
Morrisville, NC 27560
Office:XXX
Email: XXX

It did include his Office number and Email, but I'm hesitant to post that info directly here. If you want to contact him, I suggest opening a BBB complaint if you're in the Raleigh area, or just calling and saying you want to be part of the "beta" program as some others on this forum have done. If anyone really wants his email PM me.


----------



## SCSIRAID

ddstreet said:


> As an update, my TA has had absolutely no issues since it was installed. No reboots, no popups in the Tivo menu, no interruptions in programming that I'm aware of. Works perfectly.
> 
> .


Have you had it 3 full days yet? Thats how long mine took for the reboot to occur. Went at an every 3 days rate for about 10 days then went to every 2 days.


----------



## SCSIRAID

szurlo said:


> This is kind of why I have not filed a BBB complaint yet. It appears that it is now generally accepted that the TA does have issues and that TWC AND Cisco (and proably TivO) are working on a resolution. If I file a BBB complaint, the best that I can hope for is that they will be forced to give me a device that just about everyone agrees wont work correctly. So, if I can't depend on the Tivo/TA combo to work right, then I would have to keep my SA8300. In which case I may as well just wait.


I would tend to lay this one on TiVo though.... not TWC.

I have to say though... I dont see the issues I have seen as 'significant' enough to stop deployment. Just tell people that there are a few bugs and if they want the adapter... give it to 'em. I would much rather have the adapter with the minor warts than be waiting. I feel very confident that it will all get worked out with firmware updates.


----------



## ncbagwell

SCSIRAID said:


> Just tell people that there are a few bugs and if they want the adapter... give it to 'em. I would much rather have the adapter with the minor warts than be waiting.


DING DING DING! We have a winner! My sentiments exactly.

I will be calling next week to ask for the "beta" TA. Who do I call? The main office?


----------



## ddstreet

SCSIRAID said:


> Have you had it 3 full days yet? Thats how long mine took for the reboot to occur. Went at an every 3 days rate for about 10 days then went to every 2 days.


This will be day 3...around 5pm or so will be 72 hrs. So hopefully I won't come home from work to find Tivo in a quivering, smoking mess... ;-)


----------



## macd2

I predict in the near future, the rental costs for cable cards and tuning adapters will go way up. As a whole, we give Time Warner less revenue (we don't watch pay-per-view, we don't see the ads on the interactive guide, we don't may for a TWC-provided PVR), and we give them more work (new equipment to stock, more installations to be done, extra training for employees, handle BBB complaints, handle FCC complaints, receive repeated calls to customer service).

TWC would be within their rights to make the cost of a cable card plus tuning adapter equal to the cost of a SA STB (or maybe even a SA PVR).


----------



## SCSIRAID

ddstreet said:


> This will be day 3...around 5pm or so will be 72 hrs. So hopefully I won't come home from work to find Tivo in a quivering, smoking mess... ;-)


Nothing near that dramatic  Just a screen saying that a TA is attached....  The worst of it will be that anything that was recording when it happens will be stopped. Ive only lost recordings once. Who knows... maybe it wont happen to you... but I bet it will...


----------



## ChrisFix

macd2 said:


> TWC would be within their rights to make the cost of a cable card plus tuning adapter equal to the cost of a SA STB (or maybe even a SA PVR).


I don't think so...

I pay the cost of an additional outlet with Digital Service for each Cable Card (same as I do for an STB) and for the rental of the Cable Card hardware...

The fact the rental of the hardware is less is reflective of the cost of the hardware itself (PC Card vs. STB). TAs are just an ugly work-around due to their use of SDV and is on their nickle because they have to support Cable Card service by regulation, which they broke with the implementation of SDV.

If they want to have lots of BBB and FCC complaints, then they should try charging the same for a Cable Card and PVR!


----------



## Hue

I called TWC and talked to a Customer Service Rep, Yesterday Thursday March 5th...who kept putting me on hold so she could talk with a Supervisor... and told them I was on all the waiting lists...and I was filing a complaint with the Better Business Bureau of the Southern Piedmont, and offered them one last chance before I did...

But, I think they were both confused about what I was even talking about...started telling me something about the adapters being offered as a courtesy and due to the push back to June 12th for the transition...and I stopped them and started to explain that they were confused completely...it had nothing to do with the Digital TV transition...but I gave up...

They said a supervisor would call me later in the day....No call...

So, I went ahead with the Complaint online yesterday... and lo and behold... I just got a call from a field coordinator from TWC who says he has a few TAs up and functioning and would be glad to schedule me for a Monday morning install...even offered to call me at work 30 minutes beforehand so I could meet the tech. 

Fingers Crossed...

I am in Gastonia, NC. - TiVo HD w/ M-Card

I regularly make use of the Netflix over TiVo setup...works Great! I read an article earlier this week that Netflix is researching offering a full streaming subscription, and dumping the Disks altogether.


----------



## karl81883

SCSIRAID said:


> Constant flashing isnt correct... Im surprised that it is working though... I havent power cycled mine since it was first powered up so I dont recall the exact startup cycle. However... when the TA reboots, it goes to 6 blinks until the reboot is complete and it rehandshakes with TiVo and then it goes solid on.
> 
> Pure guess... but I would bet that its not properly configured on your account. You might want to call TWC and as them to send you a 'hit'.


TA was still flashing constantly this morning, and still working. I power cycled the TA with the power button (not pulling the plug), light was solid on and TA did not work. Power cycled again, solid light, TA working.

I understand people like Szurlo not wanting a TA/TiVo combo if it doesn't work reliably. But you have an SA8300, and can get SDV channels, albeit with a poor interface.

Because I don't have a TWC set-top box, I agree with scsiraid:


SCSIRAID said:


> Just tell people that there are a few bugs and if they want the adapter... give it to 'em. I would much rather have the adapter with the minor warts than be waiting.


I'll take some functionality over nothing any day, even if it reboots occasionally. About the rebooting, how would I know if the TA has rebooted aside from catching it in the act?


----------



## JC Fedorczyk

Hue- Did they mention anything about the 2-3 day reboot issue that is supposedly the cause of the delay for the mass rollout?


----------



## ddstreet

macd2 said:


> TWC would be within their rights to make the cost of a cable card plus tuning adapter equal to the cost of a SA STB (or maybe even a SA PVR).


*IF* TWC was not a government-approved monopoly, I would agree with you. However, since our government gives them a monopoly on the cable lines, which traverse public property, it is no longer within their rights to do whatever they want to do. They clearly benefit by the monopoly status given to them by our government - who in the forum would just ship if there were any other cable providers available to us? How many of us have said "finally they did X, finally I get some customer service", when the same level of customer service from any other "real" non-monopoly company would be the last time we'd ever deal with them? However, they also have obligations that come with that monopoly; such as allowing "open" access to whatever cable box the consumer wants. I'm not saying that they couldn't get away with doing whatever they want to (obviously, they can), but it is not within their "rights" to do it.

Anyway my rant is probably getting off topic for a Carolinas Tuning Adapter forum ;-)


----------



## ddstreet

Hue said:


> I called TWC and talked to a Customer Service Rep, Yesterday Thursday March 5th...who kept putting me on hold so she could talk with a Supervisor... and told them I was on all the waiting lists...and I was filing a complaint with the Better Business Bureau of the Southern Piedmont, and offered them one last chance before I did...
> 
> But, I think they were both confused about what I was even talking about...started telling me something about the adapters being offered as a courtesy and due to the push back to June 12th for the transition...and I stopped them and started to explain that they were confused completely...it had nothing to do with the Digital TV transition...but I gave up...
> 
> They said a supervisor would call me later in the day....No call...
> 
> So, I went ahead with the Complaint online yesterday... and lo and behold... I just got a call from a field coordinator from TWC who says he has a few TAs up and functioning and would be glad to schedule me for a Monday morning install...even offered to call me at work 30 minutes beforehand so I could meet the tech.


It's amazing, isn't it, or maybe really sad, that it really seems like the official way to request a TA from TWC (at least in North Carolina) is simply to open a BBB complaint. They will call you back to schedule an appointment in a day or less ;-) Try convincing one of the phone techs and you'll probably spend 45 minutes just trying to find a rep who knows what a Tuning Adapter is; then you have to convince them you are willing to be part of the "beta" program if they know what that is...then they'll probably tell you their office is "out" of TAs. While BBB complaints get routed directly to the people with the TAs!

For anyone who feels bad about opening a BBB complaint against TWC, you shouldn't. At least, not in my opinion.


----------



## SCSIRAID

JC Fedorczyk said:


> Hue- Did they mention anything about the 2-3 day reboot issue that is supposedly the cause of the delay for the mass rollout?


Yes... I was told that the TA reboot issue was what was holding up the rollout.

But... Good News...

Cisco has rolled out new firmware... and we have it. Perhaps it is solved now.


----------



## Hue

JC Fedorczyk said:


> Hue- Did they mention anything about the 2-3 day reboot issue that is supposedly the cause of the delay for the mass rollout?


Nope...The guy on the phone didn't even call it a beta program...he specifically said " I understand that you would like to have a tuning adapter installed, I have a number of them that are up and running and would be happy to schedule an installation for you if you can be available during the morning through the week."

I said sure, name the day and time window, I would get off work...He said...How about Monday between 10 and 12....I said sure I go to work at 6:30am but I can swing home during lunch, and he said he would just put down a courtesy call about 25 minutes before the tech was going to arrive to my office number...

Really polite, nice, and like it was no problem or not out of the ordinary.

Fingers still crossed...

The best I have felt about TWC since they came out with the CableCards, I got a call from the install guy a day or two before and he said...I have you down for 2 "S-Cards" but I can get you M-Cards if you want... but I did have to convince him and the lady he talked too during the activation on the day he came out that I only needed one M-Card and not two.... But still talking to people that even had 50% of a clue was GREAT!


----------



## rexer99

Today's response received from BBB to tuning adapter complaint:

Complaint ID#: 34018377
Business Name: Time Warner Cable

Thank you for contacting the Better Business Bureau. Your complaint was received by the Bureau on March 5, 2009 and has been assigned case# 34018377in our files. Please make a note of this number for future reference.

Your complaint has been applied to the following business:
Time Warner Cable
3347 Platt Springs Rd.
West Columbia, SC 29170

The case has been reviewed and has now been forwarded to the business for their response. This business has until March 20, 2009 to respond to your complaint. You may contact our office after March 20, 2009 to check the status of your complaint. Should you hear directly from the company and the complaint is resolved, please notify us so we can update our records.

We encourage you to use our ONLINE COMPLAINT system to keep up with the progress of this complaint. To view the details of your case click here.

Sincerely,

Regina Diaz
Senior Dispute Resolution Specialist
BBB Complaint Department


I am NOT optimistic.


----------



## ddstreet

rexer99 said:


> Today's response received from BBB to tuning adapter complaint:
> 
> The case has been reviewed and has now been forwarded to the business for their response. This business has until March 20, 2009 to respond to your complaint. You may contact our office after March 20, 2009 to check the status of your complaint. Should you hear directly from the company and the complaint is resolved, please notify us so we can update our records.
> 
> I am NOT optimistic.


That's basically the exact same BBB response I got, and TWC in NC did give me one, but from reports in this forum the response from TWC in SC does seem to be much less caring than in NC. So keep your fingers crossed for a couple days that they'll call you ;-)


----------



## supernova

TWC installed my adapter today. It's working fine so far. My BBB complaint was filed last Friday.
It took a supervisor and a tech to put it in and I had to keep texting my wife, who was at home when they arrived to help them based on comments from others in this forum on what to so.


----------



## SudaSuda

I'm in Charlotte - tech installed yesterday, entire thing was smooth, took maybe 30 minutes, longest part was waiting for the TiVo to reboot. Tuning Adapter is working without a hitch.

BUT...

Time Warner lists Bravo HD as 217, and when I tune to channel 217, there's Bravo HD. But my TiVo has two Bravo HD - 217 and 218. 218 is a blank channel, but has the program guide info. 217 has the feed, but the program guide just reads "to be announced." I called TiVo and they blamed Time Warner, saying TW is telling them that Bravo HD should be on 218, not 217. Anyone else running into this issue?


----------



## JC Fedorczyk

ARGHHH you people in Charlotte and Huntersville getting the TA are evil! Where the @[email protected]#@# is mine!!!


----------



## KeithB

SCSIRAID said:


> Good News...
> 
> Cisco has rolled out new firmware... and we have it. Perhaps it is solved now.


Any identifying information regarding the new firmware? Version number, release date, where to find it on the TA Diags screens?


----------



## SCSIRAID

KeithB said:


> Any identifying information regarding the new firmware? Version number, release date, where to find it on the TA Diags screens?


Here is what I could find in TA Diags...

Under TA Diag page - Versions and MACs

SOFTWARE VERSIONS
PTV OS: Explorer1kg6 NGP OS
FLASH: STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.0801
App(s): SARA v1.61.36.1

Also under TA Diag Page - Tuning Resolver

TA CONFIG FILE

Version 03/[email protected]:00:33


----------



## gbronzer

JC Fedorczyk said:


> ARGHHH you people in Charlotte and Huntersville getting the TA are evil! Where the @[email protected]#@# is mine!!!


If it makes you feel any better JC, I'm in Huntersville and haven't gotten mine yet. Of course, I haven't filed a BBB complaint either, seems to be a requirement.


----------



## crazywater

SCSIRAID said:


> Here is what I could find in TA Diags...
> 
> Under TA Diag page - Versions and MACs
> 
> SOFTWARE VERSIONS
> PTV OS: Explorer1kg6 NGP OS
> FLASH: STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.0801
> App(s): SARA v1.61.36.1
> 
> Also under TA Diag Page - Tuning Resolver
> 
> TA CONFIG FILE
> 
> Version 03/[email protected]:00:33


I have the same firmware version and my TA CONFIG FILE is Version 03/[email protected]:00:37.

And the best news is that I have not rebooted since 03/04 @4:56:59PM

Now is only my 687000khz problem can be fixed...


----------



## SCSIRAID

crazywater said:


> I have the same firmware version and my TA CONFIG FILE is Version 03/[email protected]:00:37.
> 
> And the best news is that I have not rebooted since 03/04 @4:56:59PM
> 
> Now is only my 687000khz problem can be fixed...


Ive not had a reboot since... so things are looking promising....

They havent fixed you 687 problem yet????


----------



## szurlo

Well, I finally broke down and filled a complaint with the BBB, if for no other reason than to voice my frustration about TWC SCs complete and utter refusal to provide subscribers with information about the status of this program.
I specifically stated in the complaint that I have REPEATEDLY used the on-line form to order a TA and have have received only a form letter response each and every time stating that the devices should be available some time that month. Hopefully this will prevent TWC from pulling a "kevinivy" on me  I also specifically cited FCC Rule 76.1201 and the FCCs decision against Oceanic Time Warner Cable. For acceptable resolutions I gave them two options: Give me a TA, or credit my bill for the cost of their DVR ($19.90) for every month that I paid for both a CableCard and their DVR. Will be interesting to see how TWC spins their response...


----------



## KeithB

SCSIRAID said:


> Here is what I could find in TA Diags...
> 
> Under TA Diag page - Versions and MACs
> 
> SOFTWARE VERSIONS
> PTV OS: Explorer1kg6 NGP OS
> FLASH: STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.0801
> App(s): SARA v1.61.36.1
> 
> Also under TA Diag Page - Tuning Resolver
> 
> TA CONFIG FILE
> 
> Version 03/[email protected]:00:33


Thanks for providing those details. I experienced my first TA reboot Friday evening. We had a power outage most of the day Monday and I restarted the Tivo and TA sometime Tuesday evening, so that's three days.  My TA version says:


Code:


FLASH: STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.0701
App(s): SARA v1.61.32.1

So my TA is still running the original buggy firmware.


----------



## dotBob

KeithB said:


> Thanks for providing those details. I experienced my first TA reboot Friday evening. We had a power outage most of the day Monday and I restarted the Tivo and TA sometime Tuesday evening, so that's three days.  My TA version says:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> FLASH: STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.0701
> App(s): SARA v1.61.32.1
> 
> So my TA is still running the original buggy firmware.


Same here. And the TA CONFIG FILE's LoadTime and Version are "n/a".

.bob


----------



## langsbr

I also filed a complaint with the BBB. They sent an email reply stating they were available and that I could request one. They included the link to the pre-order for TAs. Funny, the link is only accessible directly, and not available by link on the site. Time Warner in Columbia has some awful customer service. Must be nice to be a monopoly.


----------



## Hue

I got a call around 9:30 and met the guy at my house at 10:00am.

He had been checking the wiring out and wanted to run all new wire for the whole house, big thick cable...and said that the system was not properly grounded...He also wanted to set up to have the connection from the pole buried instead of the current aerial connection.... So, I said go for it...

He called in another truck and it took them about an hour to run cables and remove some 3 ways under the house and get everything into their new box and grounded to the power meter on the other side of the house.

Then the first guy came in, plugged in the TA and connected it to the TiVo, no detection...and a flashing green light on the TA. He called a supervisor and we rebooted the TiVo. All the stations came in...except for 212 BIOHD, which had sound but no picture, but the light still flashed on the TA, another call confirmed that 212 was having a network problem unrelated to us...the Supervisor recommended powering the TA off and back on to address the flashing green light on the TA, the Green light went solid...but we lost all channels lower digital, guide channel everything and my heart dropped. Supervisor recommended rebooting the system again...we did...and everything came up fine... Solid Light on TA, all stations except for the 212 BIOHD... and the 218-217 BravoHD station that the Supervisor also confirmed is currently fouled up on their end... 218 is blank, and you have to Key in 217 manually.

He put an Amp in the box outside as well since I had so many rooms wired for cable, and we tested the roadrunner connection, and he hit the road. 

the Firmware on this one is the older firmware I guess..
FLASH: STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.0701

So, I'll post again if I don't make it past the 3 day mark...


----------



## KeithB

KeithB said:


> Thanks for providing those details. I experienced my first TA reboot Friday evening. We had a power outage most of the day Monday and I restarted the Tivo and TA sometime Tuesday evening, so that's three days. My TA version says:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> FLASH: STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.0701
> App(s): SARA v1.61.32.1
> 
> So my TA is still running the original buggy firmware.


*Okay, don't anyone faint * but I'm going to say something :up: _nice_ :up: about a TWC Charlotte employee. Are you sitting down? Okay...

David Krueger called from TWC this morning. He was calling to schedule an appointment for installing a Tuning Adapter at my house. Of course he was pleasantly surprised to hear I already had a TA installed and working. While I had David on the phone, I asked if he had technical knowledge of the tuning adapters. When he said _yes_  I inquired about the availability of a Cisco firmware update to resolve TA reboots. He said that would be the "801" firmware  and I agreed (Thanks for the info, SCSIRAID!!) After working with the TWC Engineering group, he called back to say the 801 firmware was scheduled to be downloaded to my TA as soon as I re-start it this evening.

I know it's terribly difficult to believe from TWC, but *that's *my idea of good customer service.


----------



## SCSIRAID

KeithB said:


> *Okay, don't anyone faint * but I'm going to say something :up: _nice_ :up: about a TWC Charlotte employee. Are you sitting down? Okay...
> 
> David Krueger called from TWC this morning. He was calling to schedule an appointment for installing a Tuning Adapter at my house. Of course he was pleasantly surprised to hear I already had a TA installed and working. While I had David on the phone, I asked if he had technical knowledge of the tuning adapters. When he said _yes_  I inquired about the availability of a Cisco firmware update to resolve TA reboots. He said that would be the "801" firmware  and I agreed (Thanks for the info, SCSIRAID!!) After working with the TWC Engineering group, he called back to say the 801 firmware was scheduled to be downloaded to my TA as soon as I re-start it this evening.
> 
> I know it's terribly difficult to believe from TWC, but *that's *my idea of good customer service.


Now that didnt hurt too bad.. did it 

Congrats! You should be good to go after you get 0801. I dont think you will have to do anything to get the new code.... but... it will reboot when it comes in so expect a 'Tuning Adapter Connected' screen to interrupt you when you least expect it.


----------



## wtherrell

I'm in Huntersville. Got the call about 5:00 PM on Monday, March 9. Appointment to install TA for Tuesday, March 10 8-10 AM.


----------



## crazzeto

rasandefur said:


> I'm not usually into conspiracy theories, but I can't help but think this is all part of the plan to get me to give up and rent their cable box. As much as I want to watch Battlestar Galactica in HD, I'll never throw in the towel.


Umm, that's exactly what's going on.. Rent their DVR, when it comes time that your sick of their non-service and abuse and you want to switch you're supposed to suddenly remember that you'll lose all your shows. So you don't switch, and continue accepting their crap. After filing with the BBB I have my TA now though, and it's been working very well other than one reboot so far. I can live with that.


----------



## crazzeto

SCSIRAID said:


> It appears that a lot of CSR's go off script when they really shouldnt. In my opinion.. .they would be better off saying 'I dont know' rather than making some crud up that the customer knows is BS. Those 'I dont know' answers could be escalated and a proper answer gotten into the script.


It's best to be absolutly explicite with your complaint, fully document everything that you've done to date to get a TA. Leave them absolutly no room to try and wiggle out of getting you a TA... And demand real penatlies if they don't come through, bill reductions, refunds for inaccessable premium content etc. They'll snap into action.


----------



## KeithB

SCSIRAID said:


> Now that didnt hurt too bad.. did it
> 
> Congrats! You should be good to go after you get 0801. I dont think you will have to do anything to get the new code.... but... it will reboot when it comes in so expect a 'Tuning Adapter Connected' screen to interrupt you when you least expect it.


Well, I don't know what Engineering told David Krueger (Director of Field Operations) this morning but he told me to restart my TA when I got home and it should download the new firmware. Except it didn't. After trying three times with increasingly longer periods of power off and restarting the TiVo HD, it's still running the 0701 firmware.  But I left David a voice mail and called TWC Tech Support tonight, only to find out the people I needed to talk with left about 7 pm.  At least the Tech Support agent understood I was a TiVo customer with a Tuning Adapter :up: and part of their "beta testing" group. He e-mailed both the Engineering department and David Krueger on my behalf, so I'm certain I'll get a few phone calls Tuesday morning (while I'm at work and unable to reset the TA) .

At least I know if the 0801 firmware doesn't come down by Thursday evening, I should restart the TA and the TiVo Thursday night so I don't miss BSG on SciFi HD Friday evening.


----------



## jmaditto

Here is a summary of TWC internal info related to TA's in the Carolinas. Not much to add but somewhat interesting. At least they are working it.

12/3: There have been many questions regarding tuning adapters; 
GSO and SC are in the process of deploying them. They are being used for specific TiVo customers only (CableCards); this will enable them to view SDV channels. The ECD will not deploy them until early next year; hence the processes and procedures are still being developed. More to follow.
12/22: Will be deploying tuning adapters latter part of January, more info to follow. 
12/29: A TA team will be pulled together in early Jan. to work out the deployment details of the ~1000 TA's .Initially, they will only go to certain TiVo customers. There will be some training required, but it is really an "in" and "out" box that is addressable.
1/5: Meeting scheduled for 1/7: TA meeting Friday at 4 pm, if you want to be invited, please let xxxx know. 
1/12: xxxx mentioned working with Head End and TSG from an ICOMS perspective. Launch within 2 weeks. 
1/26: xxxx said it has been pushed out to all Customer Care centers. Leave open for further details. 
1/26: Testing Tivo in Fayetteville now, on 2/4 letters to friendlies will be sent per xxxx. Xxxx. stated that everything has been set up in both site id's. 
1/28: Launch date is 2/4 for Phase I (friendly customers/few employees); 
Phase II will launch on 2/11, with customers that have pre-registered; 
Phase III will launch on 2/18, this will include all other TiVo customers. Please ensure all of your folks are trained. Xxxx reported that L&D having CSR huddles, started Tuesday.
TA's tested in all locations except WIL; there is a CC interface that needs to be retired; expect to do this tomorrow at 6 am. WIL can test tomorrow.


----------



## szurlo

jmaditto said:


> Here is a summary of TWC internal info related to TA's in the Carolinas. Not much to add but somewhat interesting. At least they are working it.
> 
> 12/3: There have been many questions regarding tuning adapters;
> GSO and SC are in the process of deploying them. They are being used for specific TiVo customers only (CableCards); this will enable them to view SDV channels. The ECD will not deploy them until early next year; hence the processes and procedures are still being developed. More to follow.
> 12/22: Will be deploying tuning adapters latter part of January, more info to follow.
> 12/29: A TA team will be pulled together in early Jan. to work out the deployment details of the ~1000 TA's .Initially, they will only go to certain TiVo customers. There will be some training required, but it is really an "in" and "out" box that is addressable.
> 1/5: Meeting scheduled for 1/7: TA meeting Friday at 4 pm, if you want to be invited, please let xxxx know.
> 1/12: xxxx mentioned working with Head End and TSG from an ICOMS perspective. Launch within 2 weeks.
> 1/26: xxxx said it has been pushed out to all Customer Care centers. Leave open for further details.
> 1/26: Testing Tivo in Fayetteville now, on 2/4 letters to friendlies will be sent per xxxx. Xxxx. stated that everything has been set up in both site id's.
> 1/28: Launch date is 2/4 for Phase I (friendly customers/few employees);
> Phase II will launch on 2/11, with customers that have pre-registered;
> Phase III will launch on 2/18, this will include all other TiVo customers. Please ensure all of your folks are trained. Xxxx reported that L&D having CSR huddles, started Tuesday.
> TA's tested in all locations except WIL; there is a CC interface that needs to be retired; expect to do this tomorrow at 6 am. WIL can test tomorrow.


Well, that all more or less jives with what appears to have happened in NC, but certainly not in SC. 2/18 was 3 weeks ago and as far as I know, no phase of the roll-out has even started here yet.


----------



## NIGHT STALKER

Spoke with an upper level CS rep yesterday about a billing issue. While on the phone I asked about TA's. His response was "coming soon!" He also said I was on the list to receive a TA and sent another request to confirm my status??





"Head.....meet wall"


----------



## carys

So I filed my BBB complaint on Friday night, got email from BBB this morning, call from TWC at noon today, and scheduled for install Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## jmaditto

szurlo said:


> Well, that all more or less jives with what appears to have happened in NC, but certainly not in SC. 2/18 was 3 weeks ago and as far as I know, no phase of the roll-out has even started here yet.


I assumed that most all of that applied to NC. Seems like they decided to rollout there and once that is complete or under control, move to SC. Oh well, maybe it means fewer install issues for us.


----------



## Hue

I finished up all my work and went in to check out the new SDV channels last night around 8:30pm. I switched on and while everything was powering up went to the kitchen for a few minutes. When I came back I had a frozen picture tuned to Comedy Central. No response from the remote and eventually unplugged the Tivo...

The TA immediately started flashing...continued to flash while the TiVo was restarting...Everything came back up and the light stopped flashing as soon as the Tivo went into its intro video.

No problems the rest of the evening...although I was getting alot of stuttering, hiccups and pixelation regularly on SCIFI. So is that due to the TA, SDV in general, the New Wiring they installed, or the amp they put on the line... I still had 701 firmware when I went to bed around 10:00pm. Is the 801 update something you have to request or something being pushed out to all TAs on the system?

A side complaint...I wasn't too thrilled with how LARGE the stupid adapter is...and it's Wall-Wart plug just barely had room to be plugged into my already overburdened power strip...


----------



## ddstreet

SCSIRAID said:


> Nothing near that dramatic  Just a screen saying that a TA is attached....  The worst of it will be that anything that was recording when it happens will be stopped. Ive only lost recordings once. Who knows... maybe it wont happen to you... but I bet it will...


So far, I've still had absolutely no problems with the TA, no reboots or program interruptions. I did check the TA diags screen and it is at firmware level 801 so maybe I got one that already had the new/fixed firmware in it (I got it on March 3).


----------



## SCSIRAID

ddstreet said:


> So far, I've still had absolutely no problems with the TA, no reboots or program interruptions. I did check the TA diags screen and it is at firmware level 801 so maybe I got one that already had the new/fixed firmware in it (I got it on March 3).


If you only got the TA on 3/3 then you didnt have time to see the problem. If you check your BOOT time it is probably 3/4 at 4:56pm or thereabouts. That is when 801 was pushed. Im surprised you didnt see a TA Connected screen when it was pushed though.... unless they updated yours before bringing it out.


----------



## JC Fedorczyk

so when are they going to get these TAs out to the rest of us that aren't on the beta program?


----------



## ncsu1

Currently i am being told that there is no M cards available in Raleigh, i had an appointment yesterday at 10 -12... at 11 we received a call saying that no M cards were available and that we would get a call back tomorrow ( still waiting for that call) i honestly think its all a ploy to keep us using there pos hddvr they offer so now my question is where have all the M cards gone also my appointment was made last Wednesday so in 6 days they cant come up with 2 little M cards ? i find this rather questionable anyone else have this much trouble getting M cards (both reps i talked to said they had plenty of s cards but that wasnt what i needed) did they really think i was gonna ask for s cards so i could pay double?


----------



## ddstreet

ncsu1 said:


> Currently i am being told that there is no M cards available in Raleigh, i had an appointment yesterday at 10 -12... at 11 we received a call saying that no M cards were available and that we would get a call back tomorrow ( still waiting for that call) i honestly think its all a ploy to keep us using there pos hddvr they offer so now my question is where have all the M cards gone also my appointment was made last Wednesday so in 6 days they cant come up with 2 little M cards ? i find this rather questionable anyone else have this much trouble getting M cards (both reps i talked to said they had plenty of s cards but that wasnt what i needed) did they really think i was gonna ask for s cards so i could pay double?


When I got my TivoHD (many months ago), the TWC rep I talked to *sweared* that they had only S-Cards. I told her I was sure they did have M-Cards, because I knew many people in the area with M-Cards. She got huffy and kept telling me I didn't know what I was talking about, they only have S-Cards. So I said, ok whatever - gimme S-Cards. When the installer showed up, they had a M-Card for me and they said almost all the installers in the area are contractors and have all their own M-Cards that they do not get from TWC. He said they were only ordering M-Cards from now on, since there was no point in ordering new S-Cards. The installer didn't know why the TWC rep would have thought they could tell me if I got S-Cards or M-Cards, since it's up to the installer to provide the CableCards. So even if the clueless TWC rep insists you'll get S-Cards, they most likely have no idea what they're talking about and the installer will bring an M-Card. But since it's our wonderful local government-approved cable monopoly, who never really want to tell you what is really going on (or maybe actually doesn't know what the heck is going on), you really never know what you will get as far as "customer service" ;-)


----------



## RTPGiants

ddstreet said:


> When I got my TivoHD (many months ago), the TWC rep I talked to *sweared* that they had only S-Cards. I told her I was sure they did have M-Cards, because I knew many people in the area with M-Cards. She got huffy and kept telling me I didn't know what I was talking about, they only have S-Cards. So I said, ok whatever - gimme S-Cards. When the installer showed up, they had a M-Card for me and they said almost all the installers in the area are contractors and have all their own M-Cards that they do not get from TWC. He said they were only ordering M-Cards from now on, since there was no point in ordering new S-Cards. The installer didn't know why the TWC rep would have thought they could tell me if I got S-Cards or M-Cards, since it's up to the installer to provide the CableCards. So even if the clueless TWC rep insists you'll get S-Cards, they most likely have no idea what they're talking about and the installer will bring an M-Card. But since it's our wonderful local government-approved cable monopoly, who never really want to tell you what is really going on (or maybe actually doesn't know what the heck is going on), you really never know what you will get as far as "customer service" ;-)


I hate to do Internet speak, but "this". I had that exact same experience when I ordered the cards. Anxiously awaiting a TA phone call...trying not to have to file a BBB complaint.


----------



## jmaditto

I can't believe it. I submitted another TA request this morning and got the standard email response saying it would be sometime in March....wouldn't you know....TWC calls me on my cell about a min ago and says when can we come out to install your TA. I'm still in disbelief. My appt is set for Mon 3/16. Wow!


----------



## gbronzer

jmaditto said:


> I can't believe it. I submitted another TA request this morning and got the standard email response saying it would be sometime in March....wouldn't you know....TWC calls me on my cell about a min ago and says when can we come out to install your TA. I'm still in disbelief. My appt is set for Mon 3/16. Wow!


At least the form worked for you, the page keeps giving me an error when I submit it. I called them and they said it was a known problem. Then they graciously took my info and said they'd enter it in the page when it was back up. I'm not holding my breath, that's for sure.


----------



## jmaditto

Where are you located? This was at least the third time I have submitted the form in the last 3 months.


----------



## szurlo

jmaditto said:


> I can't believe it. I submitted another TA request this morning and got the standard email response saying it would be sometime in March....wouldn't you know....TWC calls me on my cell about a min ago and says when can we come out to install your TA. I'm still in disbelief. My appt is set for Mon 3/16. Wow!


Nice! I have now submitted that form 4 months in a row (and got 4 "coming this month" responses), and filed a complaint with the FCC and the BBB and I got exactly jack so far. But, maybe they are actually going to roll them out now here. Or the installer could show up to your house empty handed and tell you they don't have tuning adapters yet, which has happened, as we all know. Seeing is believing. Fingers crossed, and all that.


----------



## Iceback

SCSIRAID said:


> Now that didnt hurt too bad.. did it
> 
> Congrats! You should be good to go after you get 0801. I dont think you will have to do anything to get the new code.... but... it will reboot when it comes in so expect a 'Tuning Adapter Connected' screen to interrupt you when you least expect it.





KeithB said:


> *Okay, don't anyone faint * but I'm going to say something :up: _nice_ :up: about a TWC Charlotte employee. Are you sitting down? Okay...
> 
> David Krueger called from TWC this morning. He was calling to schedule an appointment for installing a Tuning Adapter at my house. Of course he was pleasantly surprised to hear I already had a TA installed and working. While I had David on the phone, I asked if he had technical knowledge of the tuning adapters. When he said _yes_  I inquired about the availability of a Cisco firmware update to resolve TA reboots. He said that would be the "801" firmware  and I agreed (Thanks for the info, SCSIRAID!!) After working with the TWC Engineering group, he called back to say the 801 firmware was scheduled to be downloaded to my TA as soon as I re-start it this evening.
> 
> I know it's terribly difficult to believe from TWC, but *that's *my idea of good customer service.


I've been on the road since an hour after the install so I thought I'd post this. I'm in Charlotte and filed a BB complaint late Thursday. First thing Friday New Tech group supervisor Krueger called to set up the install Monday. Install was painless on Monday, and they were in and out with 2 TAs to 2 Tivos in about a half an hour. I had talked to supervisor Krueger and he was very knowledgeable about TAs and the firmware update. When asked why TW Carolina was so late in deploying TAs he said it had to do with the operating system running the cable system in NC... said that the TA was designed for another operating system and they have had to make some accommodations to get them to work properly... like trying to run a Vista program on an XP machine (his words). Said I should get 801 almost immediately and that there were less than 20 TAs deployed in the Charlotte area. Hope this helps... I won't be home until Friday, so I'll have to see if the firmware has been updated.


----------



## KeithB

Iceback said:


> I've been on the road since an hour after the install so I thought I'd post this. I'm in Charlotte and filed a BB complaint late Thursday. First thing Friday New Tech group supervisor Krueger called to set up the install Monday. Install was painless on Monday, and they were in and out with 2 TAs to 2 Tivos in about a half an hour. I had talked to supervisor Krueger and he was very knowledgeable about TAs and the firmware update. When asked why TW Carolina was so late in deploying TAs he said it had to do with the operating system running the cable system in NC... said that the TA was designed for another operating system and they have had to make some accommodations to get them to work properly... like trying to run a Vista program on an XP machine (his words). Said I should get 801 almost immediately and that there were less than 20 TAs deployed in the Charlotte area. Hope this helps... I won't be home until Friday, so I'll have to see if the firmware has been updated.


:up:

Here's a very important request for everyone - please update your TivoCommunity user profile to include your city, suburb, or at least your state. It helps other TiVo users immensely when reading your messages. Thanks.


----------



## wtherrell

JC Fedorczyk said:


> so when are they going to get these TAs out to the rest of us that aren't on the beta program?


Got mine installed on 3-10. Has been working ok since. 
I'll take a look to see if I can see what firmware level is. 
It was the phone calls I made that got it expedited instead of the online form. 
I called sales and after several hand-offs got hold of the advanced TA team. David Krueger called a couple days later! SA1520 is nearly as large as my first Tivo.


----------



## szurlo

wtherrell said:


> SA1520 is nearly as large as my first Tivo.


Yikes That's gonna go over like a ton of bricks with the wife. She already thinks we have too much electronics crap in the living room


----------



## langsbr

HOLY SNAP! I missed the call but I got a VM from TWC to have a Tuning Adapter installed! Has hell frozen over? Have any other people in Columbia, SC or the surrounding areas been contacted? 

I'm hating life right now because my TV is in the shop! I may have to break down and buy another one for now!


----------



## jmaditto

szurlo said:


> Nice! I have now submitted that form 4 months in a row (and got 4 "coming this month" responses), and filed a complaint with the FCC and the BBB and I got exactly jack so far. But, maybe they are actually going to roll them out now here. Or the installer could show up to your house empty handed and tell you they don't have tuning adapters yet, which has happened, as we all know. Seeing is believing. Fingers crossed, and all that.


The rep on the phone was very knowledgeble. I would call them.


----------



## ncsu1

72 hours past my appointment and countless twc supervisors later still no cable cards and claim to not have any anywhere in Raleigh... as to when they expect them in well there gonna call me back YEAH RIGHT! the hddvr from twc is going back today ill just tivo non hd until i get my cable cards im not in the mood to give them anymore money for crappy service and reps who cant seem to find cable cards in an entire week any ideas on who or what department to call and get cards?


----------



## szurlo

jmaditto said:


> The rep on the phone was very knowledgeble. I would call them.


On the phone w/them now. Being passed around. They all now know what the TA is but insist it has not been released in this area yet. Told them I know people in Cola that have scheduled install dates. Now on hold.


----------



## szurlo

jmaditto said:


> The rep on the phone was very knowledgeable. I would call them.


Well, that was a waste of time. After being passed around for 15 minutes I was finally told that the bottom lines what that yes, the TAs were now available, but they were not taking orders for them over the phone. I was yet again directed to fill out the pre-order form on their website..


----------



## ChrisFix

ncsu1 said:


> 72 hours past my appointment and countless twc supervisors later still no cable cards and claim to not have any anywhere in Raleigh... as to when they expect them in well there gonna call me back YEAH RIGHT! the hddvr from twc is going back today ill just tivo non hd until i get my cable cards im not in the mood to give them anymore money for crappy service and reps who cant seem to find cable cards in an entire week any ideas on who or what department to call and get cards?


Are they telling you they have no CCs of any kind, or just no M Cards? I was given "we don't support M cards" story by the phone rep when I ordered mine about a month ago...but the installer arrived with both M and S cards in hand. I already knew others in my area with M cards, so I just gave up arguing and scheduled the install, figuring I'd deal with the installer when he arrived, which worked out great in my case.

I can't believe that they have NO CCs in RDU area...just doesn't make sense how poorly they run their business here.


----------



## ncsu1

they are telling me that i NEED M cards which i know very well but that they just don't have any right now, how this is possible i just don't understand how its really possible! i have fought the m card s card battle before i didn't realize i was going to have to fight a battle to get any cards whatsoever but i should have known better after all I'm dealing with time Warner cable here ill let everyone know what the deal is tomorrow when they call me and tell me there is still none in the raleigh durham area...


----------



## szurlo

szurlo said:


> I was yet again directed to fill out the pre-order form on their website..


So I did. I just go the same exact e-mail I always get. They don't know when they will be available in my area but they hope to have them available in March. They'll call me when they are. 
Sure.
I'm not sure how this organization manages to function on a daily basis.


----------



## gbronzer

szurlo said:


> So I did. I just go the same exact e-mail I always get. They don't know when they will be available in my area but they hope to have them available in March. They'll call me when they are.
> Sure.
> I'm not sure how this organization manages to function on a daily basis.


What page are you guys going to? The one they pointed me to returns a "We are sorry, but your request cannot be completed." error every time. It's never worked for me, and when I called they said they knew about it.

Nevermind, turns out the page only likes IE.


----------



## szurlo

gbronzer said:


> What page are you guys going to? The one they pointed me to returns a "We are sorry, but your request cannot be completed." error every time. It's never worked for me, and when I called they said they knew about it.


http://www.timewarnercable.com/tuningadapter

Link to form is at the bottom of the page.


----------



## wtherrell

Well, when I start to do MRV from my S2 to transfer from my THD the THD NPL flashes on the screen and then disappears. Empty---"DVR has no recordings" 
Another thread on these forums pretty much proves the Tuning Adapter and the THD are not playing nice with each other. Apparently TIVO knows all about it and is working on a fix-----
Many folks have just disconnected the TA over the problem. See thread here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=414223


----------



## rexer99

TWC SC responded to my BBB complaint exactly like they did to the complaints filed by others in SC. I then sent a rebuttal to their response yesterday and went to the TWC SC web site and ordered a tuning adapter for the 4th time. When I came home today, my wife was on the phone with TWC SC who had just called. My TA installation is set for Wednesday, March 18th from 5-7 PM. I remain skeptical (but hopeful). Stay tuned.


----------



## carys

After my BBB complaint TWC sent out a tech this afternoon to install my TA. This was his first install and he said they had a training session this morning. He got here about 6:25 and he was gone and I had everything working before 7. Most of the time was spent with him calling in to add the TA to my account but it turned out they had already done that last night. One Tivo reboot and all the SDV channels appeared.

My only concern is that the TA has a power switch. That was one of the things that always bothered me about the SA DVR. What happens if the power goes out and comes back? Will the TA come back by itself or do you have to power it up again? Just one more sign that Cisco/SA just don't get the DVR concept.


----------



## SCSIRAID

carys said:


> After my BBB complaint TWC sent out a tech this afternoon to install my TA. This was his first install and he said they had a training session this morning. He got here about 6:25 and he was gone and I had everything working before 7. Most of the time was spent with him calling in to add the TA to my account but it turned out they had already done that last night. One Tivo reboot and all the SDV channels appeared.
> 
> My only concern is that the TA has a power switch. That was one of the things that always bothered me about the SA DVR. What happens if the power goes out and comes back? Will the TA come back by itself or do you have to power it up again? Just one more sign that Cisco/SA just don't get the DVR concept.


Try it... yank the cord and plug it back in. I know it will stay on after a firmware update... both of mine did.

You might consider a small UPS... that will solve the concern.

Did you perhaps check your firmware version? .0801 is current.


----------



## jmaditto

szurlo said:


> So I did. I just go the same exact e-mail I always get. They don't know when they will be available in my area but they hope to have them available in March. They'll call me when they are.
> Sure.
> I'm not sure how this organization manages to function on a daily basis.


The knowledgeable guy I spoke with did say they had very few at this point. I have another TiVo HD in my office just waiting to get set up...think I'm going to let the dust settle a bit before I take on that project.

Of course, there is always a chance they don't show up. I wouldn't get too excited until I report a successful install.


----------



## carys

SCSIRAID said:


> Try it... yank the cord and plug it back in. I know it will stay on after a firmware update... both of mine did.
> 
> You might consider a small UPS... that will solve the concern.
> 
> Did you perhaps check your firmware version? .0801 is current.


I've had a UPS on my Tivo since the big ice storm of '03 so it isn't really an issue. It's just that there really is no reason for a switch.

I checked and I do have .0801. I assume it was downloaded after he hooked it up. The green light was blinking in a 2 short, 1 long pattern when he first plugged it in. As soon as he left I checked and it was there. The boot time shows 6:45 which is just before the tech left. I guess they could have upgraded it in the shop but the box was still sealed when he got here.

Based on the fact that they were training techs today it sounds like they may finally be ready for the next phase of the rollout.


----------



## kevinivey

rexer99 said:


> TWC SC responded to my BBB complaint exactly like they did to the complaints filed by others in SC. I then sent a rebuttal to their response yesterday and went to the TWC SC web site and ordered a tuning adapter for the 4th time. When I came home today, my wife was on the phone with TWC SC who had just called. My TA installation is set for Wednesday, March 18th from 5-7 PM. I remain skeptical (but hopeful). Stay tuned.


I got the call as well yesterday. Mine is setup for the exact time as yours!


----------



## szurlo

kevinivey said:


> I got the call as well yesterday. Mine is setup for the exact time as yours!


Still nada here. However I did get a response from the BBB saying my complaint had been forwarded to TWC. But now that the TAs have officially started going out here, my complaint is pretty much invalid. So now I sit here like a dog, waggling my tail in anticipation, while TWC holds the TA biscuit just out of my reach


----------



## KeithB

SCSIRAID said:


> Try it... yank the cord and plug it back in. I know it will stay on after a firmware update... both of mine did.
> 
> You might consider a small UPS... that will solve the concern.
> 
> Did you perhaps check your firmware version? .0801 is current.


Agreed. Yanking the power cord and replacing it results in an auto-on. I believe the power switch is only there for convenience in NOT yanking the plug. If you haven't noticed it, there's a small pinhole on the right-hand side of the front bezel. Behind it is a reset switch. Use a paper-clip to press it, and the TA resets/reboots. :up:

I have a small personal UPS for the TiVo and Tuning Adapter. It's great for small power bumps and blips to prevent reboots. Of course it does nothing for the extended outages due to overhead lines being knocked down in bad weather. 

Spoke with David Krueger at TWC again Wednesday afternoon. The 0801 firmware still had not arrived, so he made a second request to Engineering for my TA to receive it. When I woke up this morning, 0801 had been loaded, the TA had rebooted, and TiVo was displaying the TA Found screen.   I restarted the TiVo and headed for work.

I took the time to remove the TA's cover Wednesday afternoon. The contents are notable more for what's NOT  there than what is. The printed circuit board is more than 50% un-populated with components. The RF and USB connectors on the back are an add-on wired to the board. The USB ports appears wired to the back of the circuit board with red, white, and green. The red and white wires continue to the front of the circuit board where they connect next to the dual-port USB sockets.

Other than this, there are power components following the 12VDC input, a custom STMicro processor chip with the Cisco logo, a small Flash RAM and two DRAM chips for the processor, and an RF modem/modulator/demodulator. It looks like the custom microprocessor and the cable modem perform all of the SDV work.


----------



## Hue

KeithB said:


> Spoke with David Krueger at TWC again Wednesday afternoon. The 0801 firmware still had not arrived, so he made a second request to Engineering for my TA to receive it. When I woke up this morning, 0801 had been loaded, the TA had rebooted, and TiVo was displaying the TA Found screen.   I restarted the TiVo and headed for work.


So, do you have to specifically ask, or will they eventually push out the update to everyone? I was still showing 0701 last night around 10:30pm...no time to mess with it this morning before work.

It hasn't locked up or shown any other problems since the one freeze up on Monday evening, a couple of hours after the install. SCIFIHD 215 still jumps around and pixelates too much...no problems on HistoryHD...watched a program over an hour there with no problems at all...but SCIFI jumps and garbles with varied severity about every 10 minutes or so .


----------



## SCSIRAID

Hue said:


> So, do you have to specifically ask, or will they eventually push out the update to everyone? I was still showing 0701 last night around 10:30pm...no time to mess with it this morning before work.
> 
> It hasn't locked up or shown any other problems since the one freeze up on Monday evening, a couple of hours after the install. SCIFIHD 215 still jumps around and pixelates too much...no problems on HistoryHD...watched a program over an hour there with no problems at all...but SCIFI jumps and garbles with varied severity about every 10 minutes or so .


Pixelation isnt the firmware related. That is typically a signal or source problem. Look at DVR diags when you watch that channel and see if RS Uncorrected increments. If it does... then its a signal problem and could be the jumper cable between the TA and the TiVo (Id go to a TWC office and beg a short piece of cable that was locally made, the piece that came with the TA is crap... I trashed mine). If RS Uncorrected isnt incrementing then the problem is with the source. I have a lot of this... Discovery HD has a lot of breakup. NatGeo used to but they fixed that (Thanks D.E.  ).


----------



## NIGHT STALKER

Does anyone have a real sense of " if " the TA's are actually working with TWC 
in the Carolinas? Can't wait to hear from kevinivey and rexer99 about their install!!





Soldier:"But Gen. Custer, where did all the indians come from?"
Gen. Custer:"Shut up boy, I'm trying to tell a joke!!"


----------



## supernova

NIGHT STALKER said:


> Does anyone have a real sense of " if " the TA's are actually working with TWC
> in the Carolinas? Can't wait to hear from kevinivey and rexer99 about their install!!
> 
> Mine was been working flawlessly since the install last Friday.


----------



## SCSIRAID

NIGHT STALKER said:


> Does anyone have a real sense of " if " the TA's are actually working with TWC
> in the Carolinas? Can't wait to hear from kevinivey and rexer99 about their install!!


Except for the reboot issue (which was solved by .0801) my 2 have been working fine since early Feb.


----------



## szurlo

YAY! Just got the call. Installer coming between 8:00 and 10:00 on Monday (in theory)


----------



## carys

SCSIRAID said:


> then its a signal problem and could be the jumper cable between the TA and the TiVo (Id go to a TWC office and beg a short piece of cable that was locally made, the piece that came with the TA is crap... I trashed mine).


The first thing the tech who installed mine did was cut the connectors off the TA cable and replace them with the compression version. He mentioned that in their training session they discussed the poor connector quality.


----------



## wtherrell

Except that if you have an S2 on network with the THD for MRV you are eventually going to encounter problem where the THD NPL as viewed from the S2 will show "DVR has no recordings" so you can't do transfers. 
See thread entitled "MRV Confusion"


----------



## ncsu1

4 days and i have cable cards only after an install that took over 2 hours (although I am pretty sure that is because the man couldn't read very well) now if i could just get my hands on some tuning adapters!!!


----------



## SCSIRAID

ncsu1 said:


> 4 days and i have cable cards only after an install that took over 2 hours (although I am pretty sure that is because the man couldn't read very well) now if i could just get my hands on some tuning adapters!!!


Im really surprised that they havent restarted the rollout.... The reboot issue is fixed.


----------



## dotBob

As of today, my TA is up to 0801. It rebooted and was detected by the THD just after 4AM. So far the channels are working fine with no black screen, but I haven't used it very much yet.


----------



## yodasmurf

I filed a BB complaint on Tuesday 3/10. I received a call from a supervisor in Morrisville on Wednesday 3/11. A tech showed up at my house today 3/12 to install the TA. Installation went fine, but I still am not receiving all of my HD channels. I've tried a reboot of the TA and the Tivo. The tech left me his supervisor's phone number and told me to call tomorrow for support. The firmware on the TA is .0801, which I believe is the latest. I have a Tivo HD XL. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## SCSIRAID

yodasmurf said:


> I filed a BB complaint on Tuesday 3/10. I received a call from a supervisor in Morrisville on Wednesday 3/11. A tech showed up at my house today 3/12 to install the TA. Installation went fine, but I still am not receiving all of my HD channels. I've tried a reboot of the TA and the Tivo. The tech left me his supervisor's phone number and told me to call tomorrow for support. The firmware on the TA is .0801, which I believe is the latest. I have a Tivo HD XL. Does anyone have any suggestions?


What channels are you missing?? Did the tech use the crappy coax that came with the TA or did he use some 'good stuff'?


----------



## yodasmurf

I still cannot receive Discovery HD, CNN HD, CNBC HD and a couple of other. I can receive ESPN HD, Natgeo HD, and all the broadcast stations. The tech used the cables out of the box the TA came in.


----------



## SCSIRAID

yodasmurf said:


> I still cannot receive Discovery HD, CNN HD, CNBC HD and a couple of other. I can receive ESPN HD, Natgeo HD, and all the broadcast stations. The tech used the cables out of the box the TA came in.


The ones you mention that you CAN get... are not SDV. The ones you say you cant get ARE SDV. Suggest you go to DVR Diagnostics... go to the very bottom and let us know what the last three lines say.... They should say:

Tuning Adapter: Operational
Last Status: Ready
Channel List Received: Yes


----------



## yodasmurf

The last 3 lines say: Operational, Ready, Yes as you state they should.


----------



## SCSIRAID

yodasmurf said:


> The last 3 lines say: Operational, Ready, Yes as you state they should.


So what happens if you tune 260 (Discovery HD)? Do you get any messages? Black screen? Smoke and flame?


----------



## yodasmurf

I get the info screen stating what the program for that channel should be displaying along with a black screen. After a few seconds, the screen turns grey. Prior to installing the TA, I was getting an error on the SDV channels. So it seems some progress has been made.


----------



## SCSIRAID

yodasmurf said:


> I get the info screen stating what the program for that channel should be displaying along with a black screen. After a few seconds, the screen turns grey. Prior to installing the TA, I was getting an error on the SDV channels. So it seems some progress has been made.


Ok... while tuned to 260, go into DVR Diags... look at tuner info for tuner that is on 260.

What frequency does it say?
Signal Strength?
Signal Lock?
Program Lock?
Search Complete?
SNR?
RS Uncorrected? Corrected?


----------



## yodasmurf

Frequency: 633000 KHz
Signal Strength: 100
Signal Lock: Yes
Program Lock: Yes
Search Complete: Yes
SNR: 36dB
RS Uncorrected: 0
RS Corrected: 0


----------



## yodasmurf

I called the area supervisor and he said he was going to send some "hits" to my equipment to see if that resolves it. If it doesn't, he said he would bring out a new TA tomorrow. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## SCSIRAID

yodasmurf said:


> Frequency: 633000 KHz
> Signal Strength: 100
> Signal Lock: Yes
> Program Lock: Yes
> Search Complete: Yes
> SNR: 36dB
> RS Uncorrected: 0
> RS Corrected: 0


Hmmm... that aint right... 633 is 211 or 250.... not 260. Are you sure you looked at the right tuner?

SDV frequencies are between 699 and 741Mhz


----------



## skelm

So i went the BBB route, got the call. guy came by the net day. This was his second install. It all went well except breaking the HDMI port on one of my Tivos ;(. So they are both on and working (albeit one on component). So to recap

TWC Carolinas has the TA's

They work

For some reason they are limiting the role-out

Great to have FSO and BBCA back


----------



## SCSIRAID

skelm said:


> So i went the BBB route, got the call. guy came by the net day. This was his second install. It all went well except breaking the HDMI port on one of my Tivos ;(. So they are both on and working (albeit one on component). So to recap
> 
> TWC Carolinas has the TA's
> 
> They work
> 
> For some reason they are limiting the role-out
> 
> Great to have FSO and BBCA back


The reason was the TA Reboot issue. That is now fixed. I believe you will see the rollout restart very soon.


----------



## skelm

SCSIRAID said:


> The reason was the TA Reboot issue. That is now fixed. I believe you will see the rollout restart very soon.


Cool - they seem to work great


----------



## jomcty

I filed a BBB complaint on Sunday, March 7. I received a call from a supervisor on Wednesday, March 11. The technician showed up at my 
house yesterday, Thrusday, March 15 @ 1530 to install the TA.

The installation took all of about 15 minutes. The tech hooked the TA, which had been previously provisioned for my account, to my TiVo S3, I plugged the TA's power brick into my UPS and we restarted the TiVo. The TA's lights where blinking for several more minutes beyond the completion of the TiVo's restart. The message about a TA being detected appeared on screen and the green light on the TA was on solid, no blinking. I checked the flash version and it is at 0801. I assume the long start of the TA was due to the F/W update.

The TA is not too big at 12inx7inx2in and looks decent in the entertainment center on top of the DVD player. The tech used the patch cable that came with the TA which I plan on replacing after I post this message. SciFi HD has frequent pixelation which I hope will go away with the new patch coax.

I am now able to receive at least 27 additional channels now that I have the TA (101, 116, 127, 184, 185, 190, 258, 259, 260-264, 266-269, 271-276, 287-289, 296, 297, 301, 303).

The technician was real nice and said he had installed about eight TAs that day.

Thanks TWC!


----------



## ncsu1

just called twc 4 times to get my HBO and showtime working one rep told me i needed a tuning adapter i tired my hardest to convince her i did not she also told me that it would be available soon... needless to say i spoke to a supervisor after her who fixed hbo show in about 3 min flat who also said the tuning adapters would be available to the rest of us soon so is this a glimmer of hope for the rest of us dear god i hope so!


----------



## SugarBowl

ncsu1 said:


> just called twc 4 times to get my HBO and showtime working one rep told me i needed a tuning adapter i tired my hardest to convince her i did not she also told me that it would be available soon... needless to say i spoke to a supervisor after her who fixed hbo show in about 3 min flat who also said the tuning adapters would be available to the rest of us soon so is this a glimmer of hope for the rest of us dear god i hope so!


I guess this is in raleigh? Still waiting out in holly springs..


----------



## yodasmurf

Yes, my other tuner was on 211, the actual frequency was 734000Khz.


----------



## ncsu1

yes Raleigh i thought that was in my info just filed a bbb report for a tuning adapter ill keep everyone posted on how that works!


----------



## KeithB

After receiving the 0801 firmware Wednesday evening, SciFi HD on Channel 215 was still missing in action. Spoke with TWC Tech Support Thursday evening, and they acknowledged an Engineering problem with Channel 215 in Charlotte. I watched SciFi in SD for a while, switched around a few other channels, and back to 215 later in the evening. It looks like TWC Charlotte Engineering corrected whatever was wrong with SciFi HD on 215 Thursday evening. At 8:00 am Friday morning, David Krueger called me to follow up, because the Tech Support rep e-mailed him about my issue. 215 was still coming in steady this morning, so I'm hoping for the best this evening. I'm having to watch last week's BSG from hulu.com because 215 wasn't working last week 

In other news, TiVo and Tribune Media Services / Zap2It still have a lineup correction to make for Bravo HD. I asked David about it, and he acknowledged it's a lineup issue, because TWC is broadcasting it on the channel they announced. I called TiVo tech support and they created case # 11135254 for communicating the lineup correction to TMS.


----------



## KeithB

KeithB said:


> I filed my FCC complaint on 2/4/09, a day before you. Hopefully I'll receive a written confirmation too.


After receiving a written confirmation from the FCC a week ago, I received one today from TWC corporate in Stamford, CT:


TWC said:


> SENT VIA REGULAR MAIL
> 
> Re: FCC IC No. 09-C00091130-1
> 
> Time Warner Cable has been notified about the concerns you raised with the Federal Communications Commission("FCC").
> 
> We believe matters of customer satisfaction deserve the highest priority. We will review this matter and provide a response to both you and the FCC in the coming weeks.
> 
> Thank you for being a valued Time Warner Cable customer.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Sheryl Hatwood
> Administrator, Legal Affairs


Although I *DO* now have a Tuning Adapter installed with updated firmware, it is still my sincere opinion TWC never placed any real corporate emphasis on deploying the Tuning Adapter, while they pushed ahead full speed deploying Switched Digital Video technology in multiple markets nationwide.

I can say that since being contacted by Dorain Jacobs :up: of the TWC Cable Card Support/Escalation team a few weeks ago, TWC Carolinas and TWC Charlotte have been making an honest effort. David Krueger :up: of TWC Charlotte has been quite helpful since first contacting me a week ago. He worked with TWC Engineering twice to get the 0801 firmware loaded to my TA and to resolve head-end issues with Channel 215 Sci-Fi HD. If TWC corporate truly believes "matters of customer satisfaction deserve the highest priority", they certainly haven't shown it with regards to their TiVo customers since November of 2008. Only after numerous BBB and FCC complaints has TWC made any serious effort in the Carolinas.

Let's hope TWC stops dragging their feet and begin quickly fulfilling months-old requests from TiVo customers throughout the Carolinas and other markets throughout the nation.


----------



## jeastbur

I've been on the TA waiting list for a couple months now and never heard a thing. Last night I called TWC yet again to get an update. The rep had no new info for me. 
After seeing posts from KeithB and others, I asked the rep to transfer me to David Krueger. I expected to get a voicemail message at 9pm, but David picked up right away and was extremely helpful :up:. I told him I was trying to get a tuning adapter for my TiVo and he happily offered an installation for the next day. Unfortunately, due to my schedule, it will have to wait until Tuesday. I'll post the results after it is installed.

TWC hasn't done a very good job in communicating about the tuning adapters, but I'm glad there is someone like David in the Charlotte area. I just wish I got in touch with him sooner.


----------



## Digerati ee

I got my tuning adapter yesterday in Charlotte and everything is working fine. I called David Krueger at 704-378-2753 on Monday and got scheduled for yesterday. He has a list from the website and is trying to work from the oldest forward. He answered several questions and seemed very willing to help. Thanks Dave.


----------



## langsbr

Got mine today. Took forever for them to get working, but it does! Yay! 

Anyone else in Columbia, SC area have theirs yet?


----------



## szurlo

langsbr said:


> Got mine today. Took forever for them to get working, but it does! Yay!
> 
> Anyone else in Columbia, SC area have theirs yet?


Scheduled to come out in install mine Monday morning.


----------



## yodasmurf

After my first TA install didn't work, I now am on my second TA. It also doesn't work. Does anyone out there have a Tivo HD XL with a successfully installed TA?


----------



## kevinivey

Get mine on Wednesday. Just found out AMCHD and FXHD are being added on April 2nd on TWC in SC.


----------



## jmaditto

Glad to read others in SC are getting a TA. Mine is or was scheduled for Mon and guess what? TWC calls me last night to tell me the tech is on the way as scheduled for my all day cable card install I setup or Fri 3/13. I said, what are you talking about???? I ended up speaking with the contractor via his mobile and he was clueless. He even told me that he was the most cable card installer in SC and he hadn't heard a word about a TA. I explained what it was and the whole story that has been posted here and he just said, "Sorry Dude, I don't know what to tell you." LOL My new appt is for Tuesday as there are none available now for Mon. What makes me worried is the CSR that scheduled it had no clue about a TA or the process. It's in my work order to bring a TA for customer. Fingers crossed.

If any of you guys get a specific name or number for the SC TA installs please pass it along. Thanks!


----------



## ebrough

I'm in Summerville, SC and I got the call today that the install is for Friday. I hope it works, I'm missing about 20 SDV channels right now. I'll post updates.


----------



## jmaditto

ebrough said:


> I'm in Summerville, SC and I got the call today that the install is for Friday. I hope it works, I'm missing about 20 SDV channels right now. I'll post updates.


I spent most of last week at the Ladson Fairgrounds....right in your backyard. Good luck with your install. Please report back.


----------



## crazzeto

KeithB said:


> After receiving a written confirmation from the FCC a week ago, I received one today from TWC corporate in Stamford, CT:
> 
> Although I *DO* now have a Tuning Adapter installed with updated firmware, it is still my sincere opinion TWC never placed any real corporate emphasis on deploying the Tuning Adapter, while they pushed ahead full speed deploying Switched Digital Video technology in multiple markets nationwide.
> 
> I can say that since being contacted by Dorain Jacobs :up: of the TWC Cable Card Support/Escalation team a few weeks ago, TWC Carolinas and TWC Charlotte have been making an honest effort. David Krueger :up: of TWC Charlotte has been quite helpful since first contacting me a week ago. He worked with TWC Engineering twice to get the 0801 firmware loaded to my TA and to resolve head-end issues with Channel 215 Sci-Fi HD. If TWC corporate truly believes "matters of customer satisfaction deserve the highest priority", they certainly haven't shown it with regards to their TiVo customers since November of 2008. Only after numerous BBB and FCC complaints has TWC made any serious effort in the Carolinas.
> 
> Let's hope TWC stops dragging their feet and begin quickly fulfilling months-old requests from TiVo customers throughout the Carolinas and other markets throughout the nation.


I'm not sure how much truth there is to it, but there's a girl who used to work for IBM (goes to my church) who told me the FCC is currently investigating TWC for cablecard related violations. Not sure where she got her information from, but I can't help but hope it's true. They deserve an investigation on many levels.

So now that my Tivo situation is straightend out I go to pay my bill this month aaaaand... All of the sudden all that work I did last month clearing up a miss-bill they did (gigantic one) is gone. They're pretending like I owed the full balance for last month. ::sigh:: I might be turning to the BBB again, this is completely insane.


----------



## langsbr

jmaditto said:


> Glad to read others in SC are getting a TA. Mine is or was scheduled for Mon and guess what? TWC calls me last night to tell me the tech is on the way as scheduled for my all day cable card install I setup or Fri 3/13. I said, what are you talking about???? I ended up speaking with the contractor via his mobile and he was clueless. He even told me that he was the most cable card installer in SC and he hadn't heard a word about a TA. I explained what it was and the whole story that has been posted here and he just said, "Sorry Dude, I don't know what to tell you." LOL My new appt is for Tuesday as there are none available now for Mon. What makes me worried is the CSR that scheduled it had no clue about a TA or the process. It's in my work order to bring a TA for customer. Fingers crossed.
> 
> If any of you guys get a specific name or number for the SC TA installs please pass it along. Thanks!


Funny, my appt was for 2 - 3 on Sat. and they called to tell me they were running a little late and wouldn't make it until after 12. They said it was for a cable card install. I told him it was supposed to be for a Tuning adapter and then he said another tech would be coming out. I figured it would be a person actually trained in what to do.

Holy crap, his training was reading a powerpoint that he printed out. I told them the connection order, catv in to ta, out to tivo, and usb from ta to tivo. He said his supervisor told him they only had to use the usb connection.

Sigh...I asked him to double check his instructions and said that is interesting since I had the instructions from tivo on the end table and they mention the catv connection.

Anywho, after getting everything working, 20 min later the light was flashing and tuning adapter says not authorized. Had to call and have them send a reset signal. All is good now, going on 18 hrs..fingers crossed.


----------



## szurlo

jmaditto said:


> Glad to read others in SC are getting a TA. Mine is or was scheduled for Mon and guess what? TWC calls me last night to tell me the tech is on the way as scheduled for my all day cable card install I setup or Fri 3/13. I said, what are you talking about???? I ended up speaking with the contractor via his mobile and he was clueless. He even told me that he was the most cable card installer in SC and he hadn't heard a word about a TA. I explained what it was and the whole story that has been posted here and he just said, "Sorry Dude, I don't know what to tell you." LOL My new appt is for Tuesday as there are none available now for Mon. What makes me worried is the CSR that scheduled it had no clue about a TA or the process. It's in my work order to bring a TA for customer. Fingers crossed.
> 
> If any of you guys get a specific name or number for the SC TA installs please pass it along. Thanks!


Why am I not surprised? Well, my install is scheduled for 8-11 tomorrow morning. I guess I should lower my expectations at this point.


----------



## szurlo

jmaditto said:


> Glad to read others in SC are getting a TA. Mine is or was scheduled for Mon and guess what? TWC calls me last night to tell me the tech is on the way as scheduled for my all day cable card install I setup or Fri 3/13. I said, what are you talking about???? I ended up speaking with the contractor via his mobile and he was clueless. He even told me that he was the most cable card installer in SC and he hadn't heard a word about a TA. I explained what it was and the whole story that has been posted here and he just said, "Sorry Dude, I don't know what to tell you." LOL My new appt is for Tuesday as there are none available now for Mon. What makes me worried is the CSR that scheduled it had no clue about a TA or the process. It's in my work order to bring a TA for customer. Fingers crossed.
> 
> If any of you guys get a specific name or number for the SC TA installs please pass it along. Thanks!


Just to play it safe, I just called TWC to confirm the details of my appointment tomorrow. The CSR said that the exact wording on the ticket is "Install CableCard Tuning Adapter". Fingers crossed.


----------



## KeithB

In the words of SCETV's honorary son Red Green:


> We're all in this together. I'm pullin' for ya.


----------



## KeithB

crazzeto said:


> I'm not sure how much truth there is to it, but there's a girl who used to work for IBM (goes to my church) who told me the FCC is currently investigating TWC for cablecard related violations. Not sure where she got her information from, but I can't help but hope it's true. They deserve an investigation on many levels.


She could be referring to this October 2008 FCC investigation


----------



## nate-sc

TWC installed the TA last week while I was away on a business trip. Sure enough, the tech was given the instructions to install cable cards at my address. My wife straightened it all out, and the tech returned a couple hours later with the TA.

Seems to work just fine. I noticed one problem recording one program, but it could have been TiVo's fault. Haven't noticed any missing channels. Man, it's great to be able to receive all those channels I've been paying for but not watching. 

The tech told my wife that we got the 3rd unit installed in Columbia, SC. So apparently everyone is waiting.


----------



## szurlo

KeithB said:


> In the words of SCETV's honorary son Red Green:


Heh, heh. Yep. Never thought I'd see the day (the TA, not world peace).
And as far as Red Green goes, there's not enough duct tape in the world to fix the problems at TWC


----------



## NIGHT STALKER

My fingers are all crossed for you guys!! I'm calling Monday to see if I can get an install. Did any or all of you file a BBB complaint to get the ball rolling , so to speak?


BTW, can I come to someones house and watch the finale of Battlestar Fri. I'll even bring drinks.


----------



## langsbr

Night Stalker - I did file a BBB complaint. Not sure if it made a difference or was coincidence.

Nate - funny, the tech told me I was the third install they've done in the Columbia area, lol.


----------



## szurlo

NIGHT STALKER said:


> My fingers are all crossed for you guys!! I'm calling Monday to see if I can get an install. Did any or all of you file a BBB complaint to get the ball rolling , so to speak?


I filed a complaint wih the FCC and the BBB, but TWC started rolling the TAs here before my BB complaint got to them, so their response was "they are available now." I doubt my FCC complaint has gotten to TWC yet, so it appears I got a call simply because I preordered so long ago.



NIGHT STALKER said:


> BTW, can I come to someones house and watch the finale of Battlestar Fri. I'll even bring drinks.


Heh heh. Up until TWC added the HD version of SCI-FI, I just was just downloading it via torrents. 
And not to high-jack the thread, but Friday nights ep was basically an hour of my life I wont get back. I'm not sure how any of that sappy back-story furthered any of the half-dozen or so story arcs they need to wrap up.


----------



## crazzeto

Ok... So I have a slightly OT non-ta question. Now that I finally have my TA and I'm watching and recording NHL center ice content again, I've noticed something else dirty and under handed that TWC is doing. I was wondering if anyone else noticed this and what might be done about it. 

It appears that TWC (or someone) is turning on the Broadcast flag for all SD (only, ironically HD seems to work) games that are rebroadcasted in my market! I'm guessing that the Scientific Atlantic 8300 Explorer HD I used to have just ignored the broadcast flag, because I never used to have issues recording games. But now with Tivo, as soon as the game ends I can no longer watch it, I'm informed that the copy write holder has denyed access to the content. Is there any recourse in this situation? Technically that flag could get turned on at any point in the chain as far as I know, and it's usage is technically legitimate. It just so happens that the way they're applying it is extrodenarly uncompetitive... You want to DVR NHL center ice games? Use our DVR!


----------



## SCSIRAID

crazzeto said:


> Ok... So I have a slightly OT non-ta question. Now that I finally have my TA and I'm watching and recording NHL center ice content again, I've noticed something else dirty and under handed that TWC is doing. I was wondering if anyone else noticed this and what might be done about it.
> 
> It appears that TWC (or someone) is turning on the Broadcast flag for all SD (only, ironically HD seems to work) games that are rebroadcasted in my market! I'm guessing that the Scientific Atlantic 8300 Explorer HD I used to have just ignored the broadcast flag, because I never used to have issues recording games. But now with Tivo, as soon as the game ends I can no longer watch it, I'm informed that the copy write holder has denyed access to the content. Is there any recourse in this situation? Technically that flag could get turned on at any point in the chain as far as I know, and it's usage is technically legitimate. It just so happens that the way they're applying it is extrodenarly uncompetitive... You want to DVR NHL center ice games? Use our DVR!


The TA isnt supplying any 'flags'. All the CCI handling and decryption is done by the cablecard in the TiVo. I would expect PPV type events to be done with CCI=03 which is 'copy never'. However, even with copy never, I believe that TiVo gives you 90 minutes past the end of the show to finish watching it and then it is deleted. I believe you can check the CCI flags in DVR Diags.

If the TWC DVR handles the protection differently... I would scream bloody murder. They shouldnt be allowed to ignore the flagging. If they are ignoring the flagging, then TiVo might even want to get involved.


----------



## ddstreet

szurlo said:


> And not to high-jack the thread, but Friday nights ep was basically an hour of my life I wont get back. I'm not sure how any of that sappy back-story furthered any of the half-dozen or so story arcs they need to wrap up.


I was thinking the exact same thing - "this is the 2nd to last episode *ever*, and you're wasting half of it with relatively pointless backstory?!?"

I think BSG just jumped the shark, on its penultimate episode ;-)

As for my TA, I've had no problems at all with it. Was installed on 3/3, most likely with the 801 firmware already installed (or updated shortly after). Never has reset/rebooted and I get all the SDV channels.

I do have some dropouts on some of the SDV channels, which may be from the source. Specifically SciFI HD used to have some digital dropouts; it didn't in last Friday's BSG, so that may be fixed. I know there are dropouts now in BioHD. Since it's SDV, possibly the dropouts are only in one of the SDV QAMs and the channel actually assigned to that QAM changes...

I run my coax from my splitter directly into my THD, I don't run it through the TA (don't trust that crappy thing).


----------



## NIGHT STALKER

Just called TWC and ordered my TA for Wed. install between 10-12am.  Any info about the install I can have to help the tech, would be appreciated. 

szurlo- Yea, it was a let down but just gimme a big Frakkin space battle Friday. I've got to much time invested not to see it through to the end.


----------



## ncbagwell

I am trying the "nice guy" approach with getting the beta Tuning Adapter in the Raleigh market. Just talked to a CSR and she is sending an email to David Krueger in Charlotte to see who can help me in Raleigh. We'll see if it actually works.

My personal deadline for getting a TA has been this week. TWC is adding 3 HD channels (like they did last year) to show ALL of the NCAA tournament games. Not sure if they are going to be SDV or not, but I don't want to take that chance.

I will update later if I hear from them.


----------



## szurlo

Well, I now have a tuning adapter and it appears to work!
TWC arrived in force at my house this morning. I had three trucks and 4 techs here. It was the first TA this installer did. As others have said, all he had to go by was a printed out power point presentation.
For some reason they thought they were also doing a cable card install, so I had to head that off before they broke my already working cablecard.
They hooked the TA up correctly on the first try and even used a cable they built, not the cheapy that comes with the TA  The Tivo immediately saw the TA, but the TA immediately started downloading the 801 update, which took much longer than any of us would have expected (a good 15 minutes). Once the update was done, everything LOOKED good, but instead of getting the SDV channels, I just got "Channel Unavailable" on all SDV channels that used to just give a grey screen. A reboot of the TA appears to have fixed that. I had to a meeting right after the install so I have not been able to put the TA through its paces yet. Will check it out more thoroughly tonight.


----------



## KeithB

szurlo said:


> Well, I now have a tuning adapter and it appears to work!


So, invoking Red Green seems to have been a beneficial action? 

I called David Krueger this morning, just to give him some good :up: news on a gray and rainy Monday. Since receiving the 0801 firmware update, my TA has been rock-solid and I haven't had any issues tuning any HD channels. I think the biggest issue is my spouse continually switching back to the SD channels instead of learning the HD channel numbers. 

Regarding SciFiHD and BSG, last week's next-to-finale episode was the first and only episode I've been able to record, owing to the previous lack of a TA, TWC Charlotte's delayed rollout of SciFi HD, and then TWC Engineering problems with the head-end and/or channel map. I agree, it seemed like a big waste of time, but if you re-consider, it explains a lot of the characters' current motivations.


----------



## KeithB

NIGHT STALKER said:


> Just called TWC and ordered my TA for Wed. install between 10-12am.  Any info about the install I can have to help the tech, would be appreciated.
> 
> szurlo- Yea, it was a let down but just gimme a big Frakkin space battle Friday. I've got to much time invested not to see it through to the end.


RF coax cable from source to TA
RF coax cable from TA to TiVo Cable In (NOT ANTENNA!!)
USB cable from TiVo to TA

The TA will attempt to provision itself based upon the RF MAC address. If they didn't register the TA before delivering it to your home, they'll have to do this with TWC over the phone, and then TWC will provision it. (There's actually a cable modem built into the RF section of the TA.)

After the TA is recognized, it will attempt to download updated firmware. As others have mentioned, this may require from ten to fifteen minutes. After the TA resets itself, the TiVo should recognize it.

You may have to reset/reboot/re-power the TA one final time after the firmware update to receive the updated channel map. At the very worst, you _might_ have to reboot your TiVo, but this should be the last thing you attempt.

If I've mis-stated anything, I'm certain everyone else will let us both know.


----------



## jpd31

Is anyone having pixellation or dropouts on any of the SDV channels in the 681.000 frequency in the Triad of NC region? I am having problems only with channels on that frequency. Broadcast channels don't have any problems (603.000 frequency).


----------



## ncbagwell

Is there a way to tell from a TWC box whether or not a channel is SDV?


----------



## notting

ncbagwell said:


> My personal deadline for getting a TA has been this week. TWC is adding 3 HD channels (like they did last year) to show ALL of the NCAA tournament games. Not sure if they are going to be SDV or not, but I don't want to take that chance.
> 
> I will update later if I hear from them.


According to the CSR I talked to today:


the basketball channels are *NOT* SDV
tuning adapters are currently on backorder, so they cannot set up new installs of them


----------



## SCSIRAID

ncbagwell said:


> Is there a way to tell from a TWC box whether or not a channel is SDV?


What channel are you wondering about?


----------



## ncbagwell

Thanks for that, notting.

I wonder if WRAL will be broadcasting those channels OTA on a digital channel? Hmmm. _UPDATE: Nope. Just heard back from one of their engineers and they don't have the bandwidth._

I tried the basketball channels around lunch time today from my Series 3 and got nothing but blank screen. I have a non-HD TWC STB in another room and they appear to be getting the SD channels. I'm going to do a little more digging tonight when I get home.


----------



## ncbagwell

SCSIRAID said:


> What channel are you wondering about?


I'm wondering about these extra basketball channels. It looks like I get them in some form through the TWC STB (see my post from a couple of minutes ago). The CSR told notting they were NOT SDV but we all know it's best to confirm.


----------



## SCSIRAID

ncbagwell said:


> I'm wondering about these extra basketball channels. It looks like I get them in some form through the TWC STB (see my post from a couple of minutes ago). The CSR told notting they were NOT SDV but we all know it's best to confirm.


Are they up yet? What channel numbers? You can go into diags and tell if they are SDV. What TWC box do you have?


----------



## ncbagwell

SCSIRAID said:


> Are they up yet? What channel numbers? You can go into diags and tell if they are SDV. What TWC box do you have?


The HD channels are 1051-1054 and the SD channels are 1061-1064.

I am not sure which TWC box I have. I'll check when I get home and repost.


----------



## SCSIRAID

ncbagwell said:


> I'm wondering about these extra basketball channels. It looks like I get them in some form through the TWC STB (see my post from a couple of minutes ago). The CSR told notting they were NOT SDV but we all know it's best to confirm.


I see them now....

Not SDV

1051 is 681Mhz
1052 is 537Mhz
1053 is 537Mhz

There isnt a 1054


----------



## ncbagwell

SCSIRAID said:


> I see them now....
> 
> Not SDV
> 
> 1051 is 681Mhz
> 1052 is 537Mhz
> 1053 is 537Mhz
> 
> There isnt a 1054


Woo Hoo!! You just made my day! Thanks!!


----------



## rexer99

I am up to bat 5-7 on Wednesday. Please post any comments/advice regarding your installation after it is complete. Thanks.


----------



## SCSIRAID

rexer99 said:


> I am up to bat 5-7 on Wednesday. Please post any comments/advice regarding your installation after it is complete. Thanks.


You might want to add your location to your profile.... No idea where you are located.


----------



## rexer99

Sorry about that. Lexington, SC.


----------



## szurlo

So far so good. Entered all my season passes and everything that was supposed to record last night did, on both broadcast and SDV channels. Oh happy day


----------



## jmaditto

Wow. I'm happy to report another successful TA install in Columbia. Only took approx 40 mins from truck to watching SDV channels. It did take a full 20mins for the TA to provide a solid green LED. Went through a bunch of blinking series. All is good for now.


----------



## JPALMETTO

All went perfect. First install in Sumter!


----------



## NIGHT STALKER

Just got a call from TWC, the actual install guy called to tell me that the CSR I spoke to and schedule my appoint. with screwed up! It was put in as a TROUBLE service call and he just caught it. The TA's go through him and he schedules the installs, and there will be NO install for me tomorrow. He also informed me that he schedules one week out for TA's. My first time is MONDAY morning! Apparently also, TA are rare in this area and there is no guarantee they will be available on any given week!

So, no BS in HD on Friday!


----------



## Eggplant!

So, here's my update... I live in Hillsborough NC, and my provider is the Raleigh/Durham office. 

I broke down and filed a BBB complaint late last week. To my surprise, I actually got some movement out of TWC because of it. They called me yesterday and scheduled the install for my two tivos for today. They rolled a truck, and did not ship them. 

30 minutes after they arrived, I'm happy to say it all works. It took a while for the boxes to initialize (I suspect they were downloading software... they appear to be running the magical 801 version now, but were new in box). Probably my largest challenge was convincing the tech to stop rebooting them every 5-10 seconds and just let them download the firmware. This took about 10 minutes on each box. Caught some interesting bits of info from the tech while waiting... keep in mind this guy was a tech and probably just as much in the dark as the rest of us. Take this with the same grain of salt you would use for things you read on the Internet.  

* They've only installed about 17 units in the area so far.

* They do not have a large stock of units. He said he had to drive to Cary (I assume he meant the Morrisville office) to get mine. 

* I have a series 3 and a Tivo HD. He was convinced that the TAs would not work with two single stream cards, and would not work with my series 3. He said the the training materials they have had so far tell them that only the Tivo HD and HDXL models work. I had to convince him this was false.


----------



## FUBAR

Eggplant! said:


> So, here's my update... I live in Hillsborough NC, and my provider is the Raleigh/Durham office.
> 
> I broke down and filed a BBB complaint late last week. To my surprise, I actually got some movement out of TWC because of it. They called me yesterday and scheduled the install for my two tivos for today. They rolled a truck, and did not ship them.
> 
> 30 minutes after they arrived, I'm happy to say it all works. It took a while for the boxes to initialize (I suspect they were downloading software... they appear to be running the magical 801 version now, but were new in box). Probably my largest challenge was convincing the tech to stop rebooting them every 5-10 seconds and just let them download the firmware. This took about 10 minutes on each box. Caught some interesting bits of info from the tech while waiting... keep in mind this guy was a tech and probably just as much in the dark as the rest of us. Take this with the same grain of salt you would use for things you read on the Internet.
> 
> * They've only installed about 17 units in the area so far.
> 
> * They do not have a large stock of units. He said he had to drive to Cary (I assume he meant the Morrisville office) to get mine.
> 
> * I have a series 3 and a Tivo HD. He was convinced that the TAs would not work with two single stream cards, and would not work with my series 3. He said the the training materials they have had so far tell them that only the Tivo HD and HDXL models work. I had to convince him this was false.


i talked to three reps tonight... none of them know what TA is. i just told them to put notes of the work order that i wanted a tuning adapter. hope it works.


----------



## jmaditto

@FUBAR - That is exactly what I did. The CSR told me she had no clue but she put in the notes that customer needs a Tuning Adapter. She said dispatch would take care of it....and sure enough, they did. I'm ready to pull the trigger on a CableCard and TA install in one trip now. I have a TiVoHD sitting in my office just waiting to be hooked up. Then I will finally rid myself of all TWC DVRs.


----------



## szurlo

jmaditto said:


> @FUBAR - That is exactly what I did. The CSR told me she had no clue but she put in the notes that customer needs a Tuning Adapter. She said dispatch would take care of it....and sure enough, they did. I'm ready to pull the trigger on a CableCard and TA install in one trip now. I have a TiVoHD sitting in my office just waiting to be hooked up. Then I will finally rid myself of all TWC DVRs.


Yeah, my plan was to keep the TWC DVR for a while as a fall-back in case I had Tivo/TA issues, but I'm not sure that is going to be needed. I have had zero issues since the TA install. "Works as advertised", as they say.


----------



## karl81883

skelm said:


> So i went the BBB route, got the call. guy came by the net day. This was his second install.


It sounds like for most people TWC is setting up truck rolls for TA installations, has anyone else had their TA sent to them? I called and asked for one, talked to a CSR in the Wilmington call center, and they sent me one via UPS. It arrived a week and a half ago, and has been working well ever since.


----------



## JC Fedorczyk

Anyone know what the deal is with when they plan to release these on a mass scale? It seems like it's sporadic and all over the place with no rhyme or reason. Some people call and get it, some people are contacted, etc etc. Not very organized...


----------



## JC Fedorczyk

This inspires a ton of confidence.... A reply from my email wondering about TA availability....

_"I understand you have already signed up for Tuning Adapters via the web site and would like to know when will it be available in your area.

I apologize for the inconvenience and certainly can help you with this.

I understand you had to wait such a long time to view all the HD channels. I apologize for the delay. We hope to have them available later this year as the testing of the adapters are going on. 
Be assured, we will notify you when the Tuning Adapters are available."_

Later this year??? Hell of a window guys...


----------



## karl81883

KeithB said:


> I think the biggest issue is my spouse continually switching back to the SD channels instead of learning the HD channel numbers.


You should go into TiVo settings and update the channels you receive. Just tell tivo you don't get the SD versions of those channels, that will also keep it from recording tivo suggestions of SD instead of HD. While you are there you can mark favorite channels and then set your guide to only display 'favorites' that may help the spouse learn the new HD channels.


----------



## JC Fedorczyk

And just because I can't leave well enough alone... I replied to TWC's "sometime this year comment" with "Then why are TAs being dispatched in the area"

Their reply....

_Thank you for contacting Time Warner Cable Email Support.

I understand that you want to know about the distribution of tuning adapters.

I apologize for the inconvenience and will be glad to help you.

I would like to inform you that as of now we have not started distributing the tuning adapters, as and when we distribute it the same will be updated to our customers accordingly._


----------



## Eggplant!

So, I had a rather strange issue with one of my TAs that were installed late yesterday...

Series 3 Tivo with two single stream cards. Everything seemed to work fine for a few hours, but then the TA seemed to get "stuck." I had each tuner tuned to a different SDV channel, but attempts to tune any other SDV channel (non-SDV channels were fine) met with a message from the Tivo stating that the channel was temporarily unavailable and something about pressing select to try again, or contact my provider. Switching back to one of the previously tuned SDV channels worked. It was as if the TA was unable to make any new requests, and I was stuck with the ones I had already tuned. 

At first I was worried I may have been running into a situation where there were no available frequencies in my neighbourhood, but another Tivo HD (multistream card) in the house worked fine. 

I rebooted the TA. It took a very long time to authorize again. Probably 10-12 minutes. After that it has worked fine for about 12 hours. 

Anyone else seen something like that?


----------



## dartagnan_007

Hello All
I just had one of my Tunning Adaptors installed in Sumerville, SC. For those that do not know it is just outside Charleston. I needed two but was told they had limited quantities so they are limiting them to 1 per customer until more come in. The guys that installed it are contractors and said it was the first one that has been done in the area. They did not know what it was or what it did. Luckily I have read enough on here to know how to set it up. I hooked it up and they made a call and it was working in less then 10 minutes. I now get all the HD channels I was misssing. I was suprised to get the call on Saturday about scheduling an install for today but I did file a BBB complaint about 2 weeks ago. I am not sure if this got me to the top of the list or not. In talking with the installers, yes there were two of them they said differnt areas of the Carolinas are on different systems and that my cable actually comes out of Myrtle Beach even though I talk to Columbia for tech Support. It is funny I finally got a tunign adaptor and I am moving to Columbia next week for a new job. I have been told that I can not take the cable cards or tuning adaptor with me and will have to pay for a new install once I get there because they are differtn systems. I have talked to 5 different people in different departments and stil no luch. I am still working on this and hope to be able to take the cards and tuning adaptor with me. If not they will have one extra tuning adaptor in Summmerville come next Wednesday. Good luck to every one I will let you know how the install in Columbia goes.
Scott


----------



## Big_Daddy

JC Fedorczyk said:


> Anyone know what the deal is with when they plan to release these on a mass scale? It seems like it's sporadic and all over the place with no rhyme or reason. Some people call and get it, some people are contacted, etc etc. Not very organized...


*Sigh* Also missing out on the TA-love, here in Cary NC. The last contact from TWC was sort of a "don't call us, we'll call you" response.


----------



## JC Fedorczyk

I caved and called the gentleman that was listed as a contact for the TA deployment. I'm hoping he calls me back to at least straighten out the communications. I find it hard to believe that TW is this dumb and isn't educating their 1st level support folks about these things.


----------



## KeithB

karl81883 said:


> KeithB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the biggest issue is my spouse continually switching back to the SD channels instead of learning the HD channel numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> You should go into TiVo settings and update the channels you receive. Just tell tivo you don't get the SD versions of those channels, that will also keep it from recording tivo suggestions of SD instead of HD. While you are there you can mark favorite channels and then set your guide to only display 'favorites' that may help the spouse learn the new HD channels.
Click to expand...

The pivotal term in my post was "spouse". If it's not "channel X" she gets frustrated  so I just let her watch in SD.  She can't see the difference between SD and HD, no matter what's playing.


----------



## JC Fedorczyk

My install date for the TA is tomorrow... Amazing what a few phone calls will do to the right person


----------



## KeithB

JC Fedorczyk said:


> I caved and called the gentleman that was listed as a contact for the TA deployment. I'm hoping he calls me back to at least straighten out the communications. I find it hard to believe that TW is this dumb and isn't educating their 1st level support folks about these things.


Unfortunately, this lack of communication is classic TWC corporate behavior. When it concerns the FCC-mandated tuning adapters for Cable Card users, it's unexcusable. This is precisely the area where TWC should be concerned. Would it be terribly difficult for each operating region's executive(s) to assess the situation, plan accordingly, and communicate one uniform message to the CSRs throughout the region?

I understand there are a mix of older, newer, Cisco, and Motorola head-ends throughout a single region. This falls squarely in the area of TWC's regional management's responsibility to know their infrastructure, know what's required, and know when it's supposed to happen. I'm all for allowing local offices to make their own decisions, but shouldn't SOMEONE at TWC corporate be following and/or managing the Tuning Adapter rollouts? Right now, it appears to be NO ONE, or maybe they're just not talking? If their website received XYZ number of TA requests in Oct/Nov/Dec of 2008, then they know how many TA's are required for their region. Why is it six months later and TiVo customers are all hearing the same sad story about limited or no availability of TAs? That's simply ridiculous. :down:

As always, I'll repeat my earlier compliments to Dorain Jacobs and David Krueger of TWC in the Charlotte/NC area. They've been entirely responsible and honest :up: dealing with me, and it appears they've been the same with a few other local TiVo customers.


----------



## crazzeto

SCSIRAID said:


> The TA isnt supplying any 'flags'. All the CCI handling and decryption is done by the cablecard in the TiVo. I would expect PPV type events to be done with CCI=03 which is 'copy never'. However, even with copy never, I believe that TiVo gives you 90 minutes past the end of the show to finish watching it and then it is deleted. I believe you can check the CCI flags in DVR Diags.
> 
> If the TWC DVR handles the protection differently... I would scream bloody murder. They shouldnt be allowed to ignore the flagging. If they are ignoring the flagging, then TiVo might even want to get involved.


This isn't pay per view, NHL center ice is a sports package one can purchase for the entire NHL season. It allows you to Center Ice rebroadcasts of local (and cable) networks coverage of hockey games not in your region. TWC's Scientific Atlantic 8300 Explorer HD aboslutly does not respect any sort of restriction on this rebroadcasted content, you can record it and play it back as often as you like for as long as the games are on your DVR's hard drive.

Tivo on the otherhand loses access to the games almost immediatly after the game ends.


----------



## jeastbur

The tech arrived on time yesterday to install my Tuning Adapter. It took him a little over an hour to get everything working (this was the second install he had done), but everything works great so far. I confirmed that it has the 801 firmware installed. Are they pre-loading 801 for new installs now?

Again, the only reason I got an install date is because I got in touch with David Krueger (Charlotte area). Otherwise, I'm sure I'd still be waiting.


----------



## NetJunkie

Well, I was expecting a fight. I signed up for the tuner on TWC's site Monday night at like 10pm. Tuesday morning by 11 I already had an appointment scheduled for two tuners. That was easy.


----------



## wtherrell

:up::up::up: for David Krueger.


----------



## JC Fedorczyk

yeah who should I contact within TWC to make sure he's getting the credit he deserves?


----------



## ncsu1

twc called today at 330 in response to my bbb complaint told me they were coming between 3 and 5 i told them i needed 2 they said they would try and find one more... truck arrived at 4 he plugged them in they both worked right away best twc guy i have ever had!! wish everyone could have an experience like that ... slightly late but one happy twc customer!!


----------



## NetJunkie

wtherrell said:


> :up::up::up: for David Krueger.


That's who called me. Cool. Glad to hear he does a good job.


----------



## szurlo

JC Fedorczyk said:


> yeah who should I contact within TWC to make sure he's getting the credit he deserves?


That might be a bad idea. He may be working slightly outside the established protocols to get you guys hooked up fast. He might not want the attention from "upstairs" at this point.


----------



## ncbagwell

The Raleigh area needs a "David Krueger"!


----------



## kevinivey

Working tuner in Lexington, SC. Took about 15 minutes. First one for the installer. He watched me install it from my sofa. He had one to install after mine. I hope I taught him well. (-:


----------



## NIGHT STALKER

szurlo said:


> That might be a bad idea. He may be working slightly outside the established protocols to get you guys hooked up fast. He might not want the attention from "upstairs" at this point.


Yes, he might be a secret Tivo disciple and you could bring serious harm to him or his career. I have to admit, the tech who called to rain on my parade was very upfront and honest about the situation.

Congrats kevinivey!


----------



## rexer99

kevinivey said:


> Working tuner in Lexington, SC. Took about 15 minutes. First one for the installer. He watched me install it from my sofa. He had one to install after mine. I hope I taught him well. (-:


I think he is on the way to my place now. Someone from TWC just called for directions.


----------



## dbilling

I entered this mess unknowingly by buying my first Tivo without understanding the Switched Digital Video issues. I was never aware of any of these issues at all during cable card install on 3/10/2009-- it goes fine -- I get some channels -- no mention from TWC whatsoever about needing a tuning adapter. Only thing they said was it may take 24 hours to start receiving all the channels. When the expected channels didn't show up in 24 hours, a couple of web searches got me straight to the tuning adapter info. 

Called customer service. Customer service orders a truck roll for missing channels even though I told them I suspected I needed a tuning adapter. After making me wait for hours, tech shows up without a tuning adapter, but supervisor is going to "call me back". Supervisor never calls. I called customer service again and explain what I have gone through and that I need a tuning adapter. They say fill out the web site request. Web site says "no additional equipment needed" when I enter my account info. 

I'm pissed now. BBB complaint just filed. I'll repost and let you know what happens from here. This is Chapel Hill, NC


----------



## JC Fedorczyk

hmmm perhaps I will call him to thank him personally and see if he wants the kudos or not. I didn't consider the whole outside of protocols comment. Excellent point.


----------



## rexer99

No luck at this point. I have a solid green light on the TA but the TIVO has not downloaded the channel map. The TWC guy was nice but not particularly knowledgeable or helpful. Any suggestions? Reboot the TA? If so, what is best way to do this? Reboot TIVO? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## SCSIRAID

rexer99 said:


> No luck at this point. I have a solid green light on the TA but the TIVO has not downloaded the channel map. The TWC guy was nice but not particularly knowledgeable or helpful. Any suggestions? Reboot the TA? If so, what is best way to do this? Reboot TIVO? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


If you have a solid green on TA... I would unplug the USB cable... reboot the Tivo and after it is up completely... plug the usb cable back in.

Or.. unplug TA, Tivo and USB cable... power up TA and Tivo... wait till TA light goes solid green and TiVo completely up.... and then plug in USB cable.. You should get the TA Attached screen and joy.


----------



## rexer99

Up and running!! How come somebody from NC that I never met is better able to help me than TWCSC? Thanks again.


----------



## SCSIRAID

rexer99 said:


> Up and running!! How come somebody from NC that I never met is better able to help me than TWCSC? Thanks again.


----------



## ncbagwell

ncbagwell said:


> I am trying the "nice guy" approach with getting the beta Tuning Adapter in the Raleigh market. Just talked to a CSR and she is sending an email to David Krueger in Charlotte to see who can help me in Raleigh. We'll see if it actually works.
> 
> My personal deadline for getting a TA has been this week. TWC is adding 3 HD channels (like they did last year) to show ALL of the NCAA tournament games. Not sure if they are going to be SDV or not, but I don't want to take that chance.
> 
> I will update later if I hear from them.


Just to update the thread on this...

The "nice guy" approach has not worked after 4 days. [sarcasm]SHOCKING![/sarcasm]

They did buy themselves some time from me since the NCAA basketball WRAL channels are coming through fine but this just seems silly. Wouldn't you want to avoid having BBB complaints filed against your business??


----------



## JC Fedorczyk

Guys arrived to install the TA. 1 trainee and 1 "expert"

Plugged everything in, waited 5 minutes, unplugged TA power and plugged it back in. 5 more minutes and boom all the channels are coming in.


----------



## SugarBowl

got a letter in the mail today that tuning adapters are available in the Raleigh market. But you have to order them. Here is the URL
http://www.yourtwc.com/tuningadapter

They ship them and it's self install.


----------



## RTPGiants

I filled out that form (above) yesterday and it seemed to process the order (said self-install). I never got a confirmation or anything in email, but who knows, maybe it'll work. 

Would love for it to be a self-install.


----------



## macd2

I had my Tuning Adapter installed this morning. Up and running with no problems.
The installers said there are about 80 of them installed so far in the Raleigh area, and that number is ramping up now that the firmware problem has been fixed.
I went with the "the nice guy approach" throughout.


----------



## SCSIRAID

RTPGiants said:


> I filled out that form (above) yesterday and it seemed to process the order (said self-install). I never got a confirmation or anything in email, but who knows, maybe it'll work.
> 
> Would love for it to be a self-install.


My confirmation email came the day after the TA arrived.\

And it will be self install....


----------



## Big_Daddy

SugarBowl said:


> got a letter in the mail today that tuning adapters are available in the Raleigh market. But you have to order them. Here is the URL
> http://www.yourtwc.com/tuningadapter
> 
> They ship them and it's self install.


Very strange. I used the link and it said, "No upgraded equipment required."

Now I filled out the form before (before it was shut down, I think). So maybe the TA is on it's way? That would be too good to believe.

Edit: Cary, NC


----------



## bxojr

I got the same letter today, and also got "No upgraded equipment required." I do hope this is just a reflection of the fact that I already submitted an order back when the URL first got posted here.

Anybody know for sure? I'd rather not go through the misery of calling TWC customer service about this...


----------



## bxojr

By the way, this letter also suggests that the TA is free only for the first year, and after that, "charges may apply." That's the first I've heard of that.

I suppose it's too much to hope that the Series 4 will be out by then, and we won't need TAs anymore...


----------



## Shmooh

We got the letter today, too. I went to the web page, and still get the 'No upgraded equipment required" message. Since I got this before, I'm going to just call them (will have to be tomorrow, though).

My wife said that the tuning adapter would be "free for at least one year" (she read the letter and told me this over the phone). Does that mean TWC is going to start charging for the tuning adapter in a year? Anybody know what the agreement was with the FCC with respect to tuning adapters?


----------



## SugarBowl

Shmooh said:


> We got the letter today, too. I went to the web page, and still get the 'No upgraded equipment required" message. Since I got this before, I'm going to just call them (will have to be tomorrow, though).
> 
> My wife said that the tuning adapter would be "free for at least one year" (she read the letter and told me this over the phone). Does that mean TWC is going to start charging for the tuning adapter in a year? Anybody know what the agreement was with the FCC with respect to tuning adapters?


That's all the letter said. Of course, they can charge whatever they want for the cablecards, so they're going to get their money one way or the other. The cablecards have already gone up in price a couple of times.


----------



## jmaditto

they can go up and up whenever they want for any of their services. What stinks about that is I can't pack up my TiVo HD move to DirectTV if they go too high. Oh well.


----------



## szurlo

jmaditto said:


> they can go up and up whenever they want for any of their services. What stinks about that is I can't pack up my TiVo HD move to DirectTV if they go too high. Oh well.


DirecTV is suppsoed to be launching a DirecTivo this year.


----------



## kevinivey

Tuner has worked flawlessly after install yesterday. Nice to pay only for basic cable, CC ,and to get all this "FREE HD"!


----------



## jmaditto

szurlo said:


> DirecTV is suppsoed to be launching a DirecTivo this year.


I have a lifetime on my TiVo HD. I think Sat will keep TWC competitive though so I'm not too worried. I have actually had great service since switching back to cable a couple of years ago. I don't miss the signal issues when I bad summer storm roles through either.


----------



## ncbagwell

bxojr said:


> I got the same letter today, and also got "No upgraded equipment required." I do hope this is just a reflection of the fact that I already submitted an order back when the URL first got posted here.
> 
> Anybody know for sure? I'd rather not go through the misery of calling TWC customer service about this...


Same here. I think I'm going to call anyway.


----------



## in13

I got the same letter (i'm in Raleigh). But I haven't gotten my TA yet. Anyone know if there was a phone number on there that you could call for more information? I can't find my letter.


----------



## notting

ncbagwell said:


> Same here. I think I'm going to call anyway.


I called, and got told that the order process was locked out in general, and to try again Monday. Not very useful (but seems typical of the organization of this rollout.)


----------



## ncbagwell

Just talked to a CSR in Raleigh. He said that they have begun shipping TAs again starting this week. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## bxojr

ncbagwell, did you happen to find out whether orders submitted before the letters went out are still valid? I'm trying to figure out whether I need to keep fighting with the Web form, or whether I should just sit quietly and wait...


----------



## Shmooh

For those of you who got the letter and are getting the 'No Upgraded Equipment Required' message (like I am)... I just got off the phone with TW customer service.

I called 1-800-TW-CABLE, as suggested in the letter. After navigating the system for a few minutes, I got somebody on the phone. The CSR I talked to knew what the tuning adapters are, but seemed a bit confused by the order form not working.

She put me on hold for about 5 minutes, then came back and asked for my email address (which she had to enter in twice on the form she was filling out). She asked how many TA's I needed (1), and explained that she needed to enter this information into a website.

She said I'd get an email confirmation shortly and that they'd be shipping me a TA soon. I haven't gotten the email confirmation yet, but it's only been a few minutes.

Honestly, I suspect the form she was filling out was the one I've filled out in the past - the pre-order form where it asked for how many TA's you needed and for your email address (twice).

We'll see what happens. If I get a confirmation or the TA, I'll post to let everybody know.


----------



## Shmooh

bxojr said:


> ncbagwell, did you happen to find out whether orders submitted before the letters went out are still valid? I'm trying to figure out whether I need to keep fighting with the Web form, or whether I should just sit quietly and wait...


I would not sit quietly and wait. As friendly as the CSRs may be and as much as you might want to believe that TWC will take care of things, they really don't seem to have their act together.

If I don't get my TA in a week (see my post just above about calling customer service), I'm going to call again. While I vastly prefer to be nice, if calling them again doesn't work out, it seems like I don't have any choice but to file the BBB complaint as that appears to be the only reliable way to get a TA right now.


----------



## Train_and_TV_fan

I received THE LETTER yesterday saying that Tuning Adapters were now available in my area. (Wake Forest)

I went to the web site as directed to arrange to have the TA shipped to me. The site informed me that I did not need any equipment. Big help.

I decided to wait and see what would happen next.

I just received an e-mail saying:
--------------------
This email serves as confirmation that we have received your request for tuning adapter(s) (request placed on 02/18/2009 22:57). Please note that your new equipment has been shipped. We have taken all precautions necessary to ensure that your order is accurate.

Carrier UPS 
Tracking Number #########
Shipping Date 03/20/2009 
Equipment Tuning Adapter 
MAC Address AAAAAAAAA


Along with your new equipment, you will receive an instruction guide that will walk you through the easy step-by-step self installation process. Please note that the tuning adapter is being shipped as an active device, so it will be fully operational when you connect it to your TiVo unit.

Thank you for choosing Time Warner Cable.

Best Regards,

Time Warner Cable
------------------
Hopefully, the TA will show up Monday.


----------



## ncbagwell

bxojr said:


> ncbagwell, did you happen to find out whether orders submitted before the letters went out are still valid? I'm trying to figure out whether I need to keep fighting with the Web form, or whether I should just sit quietly and wait...


It certainly sounds like your info is still valid if you've filled out the form before. I'm not sure if they can verify that but the impression I got was that the "error" message on the webform we are getting means that it already has our info.


----------



## BDRover

I'm in Chapel Hill and I was just able to successfully complete the form at the website after having received the "No Upgrade Equipment Necessary" message for the past several weeks (including as late as last night), so people may want to keep trying.

I'll post again when (if) the tuning adapter arrives.


----------



## ncbagwell

Train_and_TV_Fan - very interesting.

I think I've followed the exact same steps as you (except that I filled out the webform on 2/19 or 2/20 instead of 2/18) so I'm wondering if it is just a first come/first serve kind of thing.

BDRover - I just tried again and I'm still getting the No Upgrade Equipment Necessary message. May as well keep trying!


----------



## SCSIRAID

ncbagwell said:


> Train_and_TV_Fan - very interesting.
> 
> I think I've followed the exact same steps as you (except that I filled out the webform on 2/19 or 2/20 instead of 2/18) so I'm wondering if it is just a first come/first serve kind of thing.
> 
> BDRover - I just tried again and I'm still getting the No Upgrade Equipment Necessary message. May as well keep trying!


I have the question as to what that means in to my contact... ill let you know what I find out.


----------



## bxojr

I just got the e-mail telling me that my TA has been shipped, complete with a UPS tracking number. And UPS actually shows the package in their system, so it appears to be real.

Now _this_ is the kind of communication I would have liked to see months ago. Specific information about the status of my order and when to expect something to happen. Too bad it comes at the very end of a long and frustrating experience.


----------



## SCSIRAID

ncbagwell said:


> Train_and_TV_Fan - very interesting.
> 
> I think I've followed the exact same steps as you (except that I filled out the webform on 2/19 or 2/20 instead of 2/18) so I'm wondering if it is just a first come/first serve kind of thing.
> 
> BDRover - I just tried again and I'm still getting the No Upgrade Equipment Necessary message. May as well keep trying!


My contact informs me that the problem that was causing the 'No Upgrade Equipment Necessary' was fixed around 1:30 today.

Sounds like you should try again.....


----------



## ncbagwell

SCSIRAID said:


> My contact informs me that the problem that was causing the 'No Upgrade Equipment Necessary' was fixed around 1:30 today.
> 
> Sounds like you should try again.....


Still getting it but will keep trying.

What happens if they already have your info? Will you get a different message? Anyone we can call to verify if we are in the system to have one shipped to us?


----------



## RTPGiants

Well, I filled the form successfully a few days back, but never got email confirmation. Now if I try to fill it again it says "No Equipment Required". I'll give it until Monday to just randomly show up.


----------



## SCSIRAID

ncbagwell said:


> Still getting it but will keep trying.
> 
> What happens if they already have your info? Will you get a different message? Anyone we can call to verify if we are in the system to have one shipped to us?


I reported it to my contact....

EDIT: He Responded: They will go back and look into it again.....


----------



## KeithB

. . . if my TiVoHD has been successfully recording the BSG marathon  on SciFi-HD all day today?


----------



## SCSIRAID

KeithB said:


> . . . if my TiVoHD has been successfully recording the BSG marathon  on SciFi-HD all day today?


I would say that the chances are pretty good


----------



## szurlo

KeithB said:


> . . . if my TiVoHD has been successfully recording the BSG marathon  on SciFi-HD all day today?


Well, mine is, which is really odd since I didn't tell it to. The "first run" flag must be messed up on those showings.
NOTE: The SCI-FI website says tonight's finale will actually run 2 hours and 11 minutes. Check your Tivos...
Just checked mine. To Do list says 2:11 so GTG


----------



## KeithB

I changed my Season Pass from 5 episodes, 1st Run only to 25 episodes, 1st Run and Repeats, and switched it from Best Quality to High Quality, since I'm still using the original  160 GB drive. I've got a 1 TB drive waiting for WinMFS but I wanted to get the TA established and working before upgrading the drive.

Thanks for the warning on the 2 hour 11 minute finale runtime. I'll have to add extra time or manually record it on the other tuner tonight.

EDIT: When I arrived home, the TA was blinking steadily. I pulled the USB cable, waited and re-connected it, then I could tune things successfully. Of all the episodes showing today, I recorded only two and a fraction of a third before things went wonky.

On the brighter side of things, TiVo and TMS had already scheduled the finale for 2:11 plus the minute before and after that I originally scheduled. At least I'll get to watch the finale in HD, provided the TA doesn't go wonky  again in the next few hours.


----------



## carys

I filed a BBB complaint a couple of weeks ago and TWC came out and hooked me up. It's been working great ever since. I guess that they didn't think to remove me from the waiting list so today I got the tracking number email and they are shipping me another TA. I apologize to everyone who is still waiting but I will return the extra as soon as I can (even though I'm sure it will be an adventure trying to give it back).


----------



## ebrough

Well my Summerville, SC TA has been installed and his working great. 
I'm not there, but wife said that the installation went okay. The installer had some issues, kept knocking the external hard drive out, but he seemed to know what he was doing. Took him about 40 min to get it all to work right, Even though this was his second install. My wife reports that we know have all 30+ HD channels.


----------



## kevinivey

when they installed my tuner there was no paperwork for me to sign. I found a Starz promo and I just added it. took 2 people to get it work. they now charge $2 to add or cancel any service.


----------



## mlorenz

I guess two questions for the group:

(1) Are TA's working properly (I'm in Apex NC)

(2) Do I get one TA for both my CableCards? (in my Series 3)

Thanks!


----------



## SCSIRAID

mlorenz said:


> I guess two questions for the group:
> 
> (1) Are TA's working properly (I'm in Apex NC)
> 
> (2) Do I get one TA for both my CableCards? (in my Series 3)
> 
> Thanks!


1) Yup...

2) You will be getting a letter in the mail with instructions.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7150049#post7150049


----------



## ChrisFix

Received an email today that they have shipped my TA in Chapel Hill based on my previous request several weeks ago on the web site...seems like they finally have gone forward with a full roll-out and self-installs. Glad this is finally here! Here is what I received:

This email serves as confirmation that we have received your request for tuning 
adapter(s) (request placed on 02/18/2009 21:54). Please note that your new 
equipment has been shipped. We have taken all precautions necessary to ensure 
that your order is accurate. 

Carrier Tracking Number Shipping Date Equipment MAC 
Address 
UPS xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 03/20/2009 Tuning Adapter xxxxxxxxxxxxx 


Along with your new equipment, you will receive an instruction guide that will 
walk you through the easy step-by-step self installation process. Please note 
that the tuning adapter is being shipped as an active device, so it will be 
fully operational when you connect it to your TiVo unit. 

Thank you for choosing Time Warner Cable. 

Best Regards, 

Time Warner Cable


----------



## ncbagwell

Still getting the "No Upgraded Equipment Required" message. Argh.


----------



## JC Fedorczyk

You only need 1 tuning adapter for each Tivo regardless of the number of cable cards.

Mine is working just fine but it's only been 2 days.


----------



## ncbagwell

I just got a phone call from a Time Warner CSR that I talked to on Monday and she said my Tuning Adapter will be shipped out on Monday! I should get an email when it goes out with the tracking number. Fingers crossed!


----------



## SCSIRAID

ncbagwell said:


> I just got a phone call from a Time Warner CSR that I talked to on Monday and she said my Tuning Adapter will be shipped out on Monday! I should get an email when it goes out with the tracking number. Fingers crossed!


Yup... I was told that the message you were getting means that the system had already recorded an order from you so you werent 'eligible' for an additional order. It may count your cablecards and only let you have an equivalent number of TA's. Your order may have come from the time when the website was 'outted' before the rollout was shutdown.

Glad to hear its all fixed!!!


----------



## ncbagwell

SCSIRAID said:


> Yup... I was told that the message you were getting means that the system had already recorded an order from you so you werent 'eligible' for an additional order. It may count your cablecards and only let you have an equivalent number of TA's. Your order may have come from the time when the website was 'outted' before the rollout was shutdown.
> 
> Glad to hear its all fixed!!!


Thanks for your help!

Now - in preperation, do I need to go out and get a good USB cable? What am I looking for? Standard USB connector on both ends? What about coax?

I only have one Tivo Series 3 in my house (with 2 S-cards) so I only need the one TA.


----------



## SCSIRAID

ncbagwell said:


> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Now - in preperation, do I need to go out and get a good USB cable? What am I looking for? Standard USB connector on both ends? What about coax?
> 
> I only have one Tivo Series 3 in my house (with 2 S-cards) so I only need the one TA.


Mine shipped with USB cables and the RF Coax jumper cable. The RF cable was a POS and I threw it away and used my own. Im told that TWC Raleigh junked those cables and are now using better ones.... So... you should be all set.

All you have to do is....

1) remove the RF cable from TiVo Cable in and move it to TA input
2) Hook RF Coax jumper between TA output and TiVo Cable in (Not Antenna!!)
2) Power up TA and wait for led on the front to go solid on
3) Plug in USB cable between TA and TiVo
4) Respond to the Tuning Adapter Attached screen and tell it to continue
5) Tune 260 for Discovery HD (SDV) or whatever you want to watch
6) Enjoy

If it doesnt work the first time... reboot TiVo. If you have problems, Ill be glad to help.


----------



## jmaditto

Everything was golden until yesterday. We had our power flicker 4 or 5 times yesterday so at some point, my TA went into a blinking mode and hasn't stopped. I power it off wait and then back with no luck. Guess I will have to call TWC to see what the problem is. Stinks.


----------



## szurlo

jmaditto said:


> Everything was golden until yesterday. We had our power flicker 4 or 5 times yesterday so at some point, my TA went into a blinking mode and hasn't stopped. I power it off wait and then back with no luck. Guess I will have to call TWC to see what the problem is. Stinks.


No power issues here but i just lost my ta. 8 flashes. TA Diags says "Authorized:No" and "OpStatus: Disabled". On the phone w/TWC now. She never even heard of a TA.


----------



## szurlo

CSR couldn't help me. She found some instructions on how to send a hit to the TA but all that did was make it reboot. Same end result. Repeating 8 flash sequence. Truck roll scheduled for Tues AM.


----------



## KeithB

Sorry to hear about your TA being wonky.


----------



## szurlo

KeithB said:


> Sorry to hear about your TA being wonky.


Yeah, my TA and my TWC are sharing an unprecedented level of wonky-ness at the moment. .
I feel fairly certain that a truck roll is not needed to fix this. It's probably some kind of authorization or pairing type issue at the head-end.
But you know TWC. A truck roll is the answer to poorly trained CSRs.


----------



## crazywater

My TA update;


I am still having issues with my TA...I am getting a steady pixelation on just about every channel ever minute or so...just a blip but the picture blocks and the audio drops. Very annoying....

And I still have the 687000khz problem as well. I gave discovered that if I move the TA or just move the coax the channels will tune...but they do go out and then I have to move the TA again...It's just on the 12 channels that are on 687000khzm, again, very annoying.

I was contacted by cablecard support and told to schedule another service call...one more time, very annoying.


----------



## SCSIRAID

crazywater said:


> My TA update;
> 
> I am still having issues with my TA...I am getting a steady pixelation on just about every channel ever minute or so...just a blip but the picture blocks and the audio drops. Very annoying....
> 
> And I still have the 687000khz problem as well. I gave discovered that if I move the TA or just move the coax the channels will tune...but they do go out and then I have to move the TA again...It's just on the 12 channels that are on 687000khzm, again, very annoying.
> 
> I was contacted by cablecard support and told to schedule another service call...one more time, very annoying.


Have you tried different coax's? I would imagine that a local TWC office could give you a set. If you are using the coax that came with TA then that is likely the problem.


----------



## NIGHT STALKER

The TWC tech just called and he is on the way with hopefully a WORKING TA.


----------



## szurlo

NIGHT STALKER said:


> The TWC tech just called and he is on the way with hopefully a WORKING TA.


I'm sure it will work TODAY. all bets are off after that. Seems a little suspect that jmaditto and I both had a TA installed first of last week and they stopped working for both of us this weekend.


----------



## ncbagwell

I just got the email that my Tuning Adapter has been shipped! Santa is coming in the form of a UPS truck tomorrow.


----------



## Big_Daddy

ncbagwell said:


> I just got the email that my Tuning Adapter has been shipped! Santa is coming in the form of a UPS truck tomorrow.


I just got the same notification for my Cary address. Get out of my email! 

On another note, I look forward to 24-hours of a useful TA before it goes wonky. I may need to preemptively go buy better cables.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Big_Daddy said:


> I just got the same notification for my Cary address. Get out of my email!
> 
> On another note, I look forward to 24-hours of a useful TA before it goes wonky. I may need to preemptively go buy better cables.


I dont think you need to worry about wonky in Raleigh... Except for the rebooting which is now fixed and was only a nuisence... mine have been solid since early Feb.

As to cables... you might go by the TWC office over on Maynard and ask for a piece of coax to use between the TA and the TiVo as insurance just in case you get crap cable with the TA.


----------



## NIGHT STALKER

The TWC techs just left. I had them follow the instructions I read here as far as connecting the usb last. No luck. After 45 mins of blinking lights, the tech said we would try it his way. We shut everything down and turned everything on at the same time. It came right up and worked. Both techs were very nice and mentioned the newness of these devices and their lack of experience at this point. I mentioned szurlo and jmaditto and their problems. He said he only hears about problems at customers houses, not from his folks.

One issue he mentioned that made me pause, he said if I was "tuned to a SDV channel and didn't touch the remote for awhile, I would get an on screen display asking if I wanted to continue watching and it could kick me off." I asked what would happen if I was recording and he said "not sure?"


----------



## rileyrd

Just got the email that my TA has shipped.


----------



## jmaditto

NIGHT STALKER said:


> ...One issue he mentioned that made me pause, he said if I was "tuned to a SDV channel and didn't touch the remote for awhile, I would get an on screen display asking if I wanted to continue watching and it could kick me off." I asked what would happen if I was recording and he said "not sure?"


Glad yours is working..

On the pop up, that doesn't sound consistent with what others have reported. Some have recorded BSG throughout a day on SCIFIHD without issue. Sure hope this doesn't impact recording....actually, I don't want to have to answer a pop up regardless. Oh well.

I'm still in my blinking state of "no SDV for you!" state. I haven't called yet but I'm sure that will be a struggle. More to come.


----------



## szurlo

jmaditto said:


> Glad yours is working..
> 
> On the pop up, that doesn't sound consistent with what others have reported. Some have recorded BSG throughout a day on SCIFIHD without issue. Sure hope this doesn't impact recording....actually, I don't want to have to answer a pop up regardless. Oh well.
> 
> I'm still in my blinking state of "no SDV for you!" state. I haven't called yet but I'm sure that will be a struggle. More to come.


Is it the 8 blink sequence? That's what mine is doing.


----------



## RTPGiants

Much like everyone else here, just now I got a shipping notification from TWC.


----------



## jmaditto

szurlo said:


> Is it the 8 blink sequence? That's what mine is doing.


Yes, I was in the 8 blink loop. I just got home and the LED was solid but I couldn't tune SDV channels. So, I unplugged it and then powered it back on. Then I got no LED at all. I took a shot and called TWC and got a super nice CSR who had no clue what a TA was but she listened to me and figured out how to send the TA a signal. Well, within about 5 mins it rebooted and the TiVo received the channel map and I'm up and running. Give them a call and try it again. Maybe they did something to the network over the weekend. Good luck!


----------



## NIGHT STALKER

Have you guys tried the complete reboot of both Tivo and TA at the same time? It was the only way to get mine working. 3+ hours and still working.


----------



## NIGHT STALKER

jmaditto said:


> Yes, I was in the 8 blink loop. I just got home and the LED was solid but I couldn't tune SDV channels. So, I unplugged it and then powered it back on. Then I got no LED at all. I took a shot and called TWC and got a super nice CSR who had no clue what a TA was but she listened to me and figured out how to send the TA a signal. Well, within about 5 mins it rebooted and the TiVo received the channel map and I'm up and running. Give them a call and try it again. Maybe they did something to the network over the weekend. Good luck!


----------



## kevinivey

not one problem at all here in Lexington, SC , after my 15 minute install last Wednesday.


hooked ta up first ,and waited for solid light, and plugged in usb. Added the sdv channels to my guide a week prior to the ta install. Added Starz on Friday.


----------



## szurlo

jmaditto said:


> Yes, I was in the 8 blink loop. I just got home and the LED was solid but I couldn't tune SDV channels. So, I unplugged it and then powered it back on. Then I got no LED at all. I took a shot and called TWC and got a super nice CSR who had no clue what a TA was but she listened to me and figured out how to send the TA a signal. Well, within about 5 mins it rebooted and the TiVo received the channel map and I'm up and running. Give them a call and try it again. Maybe they did something to the network over the weekend. Good luck!


Well, called them again. This CSR tried to tell me the TA was not their responsibility because I had gone out and bought it! Long story short, she said she sent a hit to it. No change. 8 blinks and I get only non-SDV channels. My guess is that she sent a hit to my Sa8300HD or the cable card in the TiVo.

EDIT: Oh yeah, she also wanted me to unplug my TV for 30 seconds.


----------



## NIGHT STALKER

szurlo said:


> Well, called them again. This CSR tried to tell me the TA was not their responsibility because I had gone out and bought it! Long story short, she said she sent a hit to it. No change. 8 blinks and I get only non-SDV channels. My guess is that she sent a hit to my Sa8300HD or the cable card in the TiVo.
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah, she also wanted me to unplug my TV for 30 seconds.


Unplug CSR for 30 seconds and restart! Works every time.


----------



## jmaditto

szurlo said:


> Well, called them again. This CSR tried to tell me the TA was not their responsibility because I had gone out and bought it! Long story short, she said she sent a hit to it. No change. 8 blinks and I get only non-SDV channels. My guess is that she sent a hit to my Sa8300HD or the cable card in the TiVo.
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah, she also wanted me to unplug my TV for 30 seconds.


My CSR asked for the ID from the TA....she then selected that to send the hit. Also, if they hit it the TA, it will reboot. If yours didn't reboot then you are probably correct and they hit your cable box.

Love the story about the TA is not their responsibility. I did take the time to explain what the box does and she seemed to understand. Try giving them another call.


----------



## szurlo

jmaditto said:


> My CSR asked for the ID from the TA....she then selected that to send the hit. Also, if they hit it the TA, it will reboot. If yours didn't reboot then you are probably correct and they hit your cable box.
> 
> Love the story about the TA is not their responsibility. I did take the time to explain what the box does and she seemed to understand. Try giving them another call.


Well, I still have a service call scheduled for 10:00 tomorrow, so I'll just let the service guy handle it. If I have to explain to one more TWC employee what a Tuning Adapter is, how it works etc, I'm going to paint the wall with my brains.


----------



## jmaditto

szurlo said:


> Well, I still have a service call scheduled for 10:00 tomorrow, so I'll just let the service guy handle it. If I have to explain to one more TWC employee what a Tuning Adapter is, how it works etc, I'm going to paint the wall with my brains.


Pretty lame. I told the CSR I can't believe they didn't issue some sort of internal communication about the TA. She just said they might have but she was out last week. )

You just call them and say you need a signal sent to the device with the ID # (its the top number on the white stick on the back of your TA) and never tell them it is a TA. They should see it on your account though.


----------



## KeithB

FYI, there's a small hole on the right-hand side of the TA's front panel. Slide a paper clip into it and press the RESET button hiding behind it. No pulling the power cord required. A push-pin might work as well. (We still use paper clips in the 21st century?  Amazing!)


----------



## KeithB

NIGHT STALKER said:


> Unplug CSR for 30 seconds and restart! Works every time.


_*LOVE*_ this idea!


----------



## crazywater

SCSIRAID said:


> Have you tried different coax's? I would imagine that a local TWC office could give you a set. If you are using the coax that came with TA then that is likely the problem.


No its a different coax. After more experimenting all I have to do is move the coax cable to get the channels to tune without touching the TA. Very strange....its only these 12 channels.

I am going to buy two high quality coax heavily shielded cable and try that.


----------



## convergent

Just an update on my situation in Raleigh. I originally requested a TA from their website and got all the usual emails, but no TA. A few days ago I got a notice that the TAs were available and that I should go to the website to order one. I tried but got the "no equipment necessary" response. I waited a couple more days and got a notification of it being shipped. Its now out for delivery. I should get it sometime around mid-day and will plug it in and give it a go.


----------



## bxojr

Same here. I got the shipment notification late last week, but the UPS tracking information showed no updates for several days. I was starting to wonder if it had _really_ been shipped (and hoping I wouldn't have to call TWC), but today UPS finally says "out for delivery."

Hopefully all will go well, and this evening I will be busily editing my "Channels You Receive" list and recreating Season Passes.


----------



## SugarBowl

mine is out for delivery today too.


----------



## szurlo

The tech was here for over an hour, and had to talk to 3 different people at TWC to get this thing working again.
What ultimately fixed it is anyone's guess at this point. The 8 light sequence was fixed by sending the correct hit (apparently the CSRs weren't doing it correctly). However, even with the LED on solid I could get no SDV channels and the Channel Test in the Tivo said "No Channels". Finally, just before the tech was about to give up and have someone at TWC work on it and get back to me, he tried power cycling the TA with the USB cable unhooked. Once the TA was repowered he reconnected the USB. About 5 minutes later I had all my SDV channels. Of course none of this explains why the TA suddenly stopped working after a week.
Also, I took a peek at his trouble shooting chart. The chart said that the 8 flash sequence means "Service Disconnect (Brick) Mode".


----------



## ChrisFix

bxojr said:


> Same here. I got the shipment notification late last week, but the UPS tracking information showed no updates for several days. I was starting to wonder if it had _really_ been shipped (and hoping I wouldn't have to call TWC), but today UPS finally says "out for delivery."


This is the same thing I saw...was also starting to wonder if they really shipped anything, but late yesterday UPS finally updated and shows out for delivery today...fingers crossed!


----------



## jmaditto

I&#8217;m convinced we had the same issue. Did you lose power at all over the weekend or about the same time this all started for you? I did and that is what kicked off the 8-blink mode for me as best I can tell anyway. Anyway, when I got home yesterday it was solid again. But like you reported, I got no SDV channels. So, I cycled my TA, but then I couldn&#8217;t even get the LED to come on&#8230;.I mean nothing. That is when I called figuring something was broken. It wasn&#8217;t until the CSR sent the signal to the TA that the LED started the constant slow blink and then solid. Then, a few more minutes after that my channels were loaded and I was back in business. I told the CST to tell all her coworkers what we did.


----------



## ncbagwell

Mine got delivered around 1pm and I am up and running!

When I initially unplugged the RF from the Tivo and ran it through the TA then plugged in the TA, I got a very strange green screen message that said the DVR had experienced a serious problem and was trying to fix it. It did not look like any Tivo message I had seen so I wonder if it came from the TA. About 5 minutes later, the Tivo rebooted and everything seemed fine. However, the TA LED kept blinking (I was waiting to plug in the USB cable until it went solid green). After about 30-40 minutes of blinking, I repowered the TA. This time, the LED came on and stayed solid green. I then plugged in the USB cable; the Tivo "Tuning Adapter Detected" screen came up; I selected Continue and we were good to go! Checked both the SD and HD channels that I had lost or not gotten in the first place (42 channels all together!) and they all worked fine.

Awesome!


----------



## KeithB

crazywater said:


> No its a different coax. After more experimenting all I have to do is move the coax cable to get the channels to tune without touching the TA. Very strange....its only these 12 channels.
> 
> I am going to buy two high quality coax heavily shielded cable and try that.


If it's a poorly soldered coax port on the TA where the ground is failing, replacing the cables won't help.


----------



## jcunning1998

Received my TA today through UPS.
I followed the instructions, but was seeing a constant blinking light on the TA.
I power cycled the TA and the blinking light remaind.
I then rebooted the TIVO and the TA went to a solid light.
(All cables were plugged in at this point).

Everything works as advertised. I get all of the HD channels now.

I wonder if I have to change any season passes now or if Tivo is good enough to know the old standard channel doesn't exist anymore. (I removed it from the list of channels).


----------



## comandercody

SCSIRAID said:


> Mine shipped with USB cables and the RF Coax jumper cable. The RF cable was a POS and I threw it away and used my own. Im told that TWC Raleigh junked those cables and are now using better ones.... So... you should be all set.
> 
> All you have to do is....
> 
> 1) remove the RF cable from TiVo Cable in and move it to TA input
> 2) Hook RF Coax jumper between TA output and TiVo Cable in (Not Antenna!!)
> 2) Power up TA and wait for led on the front to go solid on
> 3) Plug in USB cable between TA and TiVo
> 4) Respond to the Tuning Adapter Attached screen and tell it to continue
> 5) Tune 260 for Discovery HD (SDV) or whatever you want to watch
> 6) Enjoy
> 
> If it doesnt work the first time... reboot TiVo. If you have problems, Ill be glad to help.


This step by step worked flawlessly. Thank you so much! Took about 20 minutes to turn solid green. It was the first TA installed by this tech, and, according to him, only the 6th installed in Union County.

I have been up and running for about 7 hours now, no problems.

Thanks again.

BTW-I called David K. last week, he put me in touch with the field operations manager in Monroe, Heath. Heath set up an appointment for today at 12:00-2:00, Tech showed up at 1pm and was out the door by 1:30.


----------



## bxojr

Well, it took a few reboots to finally clear the blinking light, but my TA is now installed and (supposedly) working.

But ... so far, I've attempted to record two shows (both on Disney HD), but on each occasion the signal dropped out partway through the recording. The first time it was about 15 minutes in; the second recording cut out after about 1 minute.

I went to live TV, and the screen was black; changing channels and changing back restored a normal signal. Did the QAM get reallocated while I was recording it? Is this a common problem? If so, I'm not at all encouraged ... so far, I'm 0-for-2 with recording SDV channels.


----------



## SCSIRAID

bxojr said:


> Well, it took a few reboots to finally clear the blinking light, but my TA is now installed and (supposedly) working.
> 
> But ... so far, I've attempted to record two shows (both on Disney HD), but on each occasion the signal dropped out partway through the recording. The first time it was about 15 minutes in; the second recording cut out after about 1 minute.
> 
> I went to live TV, and the screen was black; changing channels and changing back restored a normal signal. Did the QAM get reallocated while I was recording it? Is this a common problem? If so, I'm not at all encouraged ... so far, I'm 0-for-2 with recording SDV channels.


What is the signal strength and SNR on the SDV channels (DVR Diagnostics). You might try a different coax between TA and TiVo.


----------



## bxojr

I'll check that as soon as my daughter relinquishes the TV (she's playing Wii games at the moment). What kind of signal strength should I be looking for? (Or to put it another way, what kind of signal strength would indicate a problem?)

I thjink I have an RG6 cable somewhere that I could use. It's almost certainly longer than the one TWC provided, but maybe that's not a problem if it's better quality...


----------



## SCSIRAID

bxojr said:


> I'll check that as soon as my daughter relinquishes the TV (she's playing Wii games at the moment). What kind of signal strength should I be looking for? (Or to put it another way, what kind of signal strength would indicate a problem?)
> 
> I thjink I have an RG6 cable somewhere that I could use. It's almost certainly longer than the one TWC provided, but maybe that's not a problem if it's better quality...


Mid 80s or above. SNR 34 or greater


----------



## bxojr

Well, on channel 264, I've got signal strength of 100 and SNR of 36. So I'm thinking that's not the problem...


----------



## SCSIRAID

bxojr said:


> Well, on channel 264, I've got signal strength of 100 and SNR of 36. So I'm thinking that's not the problem...


Too much signal can be as bad as not enough.... if you have a splitter you could use that to decrease signal strength and see what happens. 4 way is -7db. 2 way -3.5. The extra gain in the TA RF Output may be causing you an issue. You could also try a 2way to the main cable and drive the TA and the TiVo from the 2way (with each having its own cable) and not use the passthru thru the TA and see what happens.

You can also go into TA Diagnostics... hit Select twice and look for the Tuner signal strength... (in dBmV) when tuned to an SDV channel giving a problem. I would expect that to be somewhere between -4 and +4 dBmV.


----------



## bxojr

Signal strength reported by TA diagnostics is 0 dBmV, right down the middle.

I've been tuned to 264 now for close to an hour and haven't seen the signal drop out again. Maybe it was just a transient glitch. (Wishful thinking?) I'm thinking I'll schedule a bunch of recordings overnight, and then tomorrow I can check them all to see if it happened again.

And by the way, SCSIRAID, thanks for all of your help on this forum. I see why they called you a "friendly."


----------



## RTPGiants

Just wanted to say that I got my TA today via UPS. Install went reasonably smoothly. Tivo took some convincing to find it, but eventually did, and now I get all the switched stuff perfectly, finally!

I will say, if you power off the TA and power it back on, it seems to take Tivo a while to re-find it. You can seemingly rush the process by pulling the USB and reconnecting. Not sure how this will handle power outages, but I have them both in a UPS anyway.

Only oddity I discovered is that my HD converter box apparently thinks it's not authorized for service. In all honesty, I haven't tried to tune anything through it in ages, but I was swapping in a new amp and decided to make sure it was working. It boots up and then says "Not authorized...call some 800 #" and powers itself off. Very odd, but not caring all that much (except that it's time to return it). 

I'll post an update on the TA once it's been in use for a while. 

I'm in Durham, FYI.


----------



## SCSIRAID

bxojr said:


> Signal strength reported by TA diagnostics is 0 dBmV, right down the middle.
> 
> I've been tuned to 264 now for close to an hour and haven't seen the signal drop out again. Maybe it was just a transient glitch. (Wishful thinking?) I'm thinking I'll schedule a bunch of recordings overnight, and then tomorrow I can check them all to see if it happened again.
> 
> And by the way, SCSIRAID, thanks for all of your help on this forum. I see why they called you a "friendly."


0dBmV is pretty much perfect. Mine is running +1dBmV.

You're Welcome....

Note that when a new recording starts, the RS Stats and 'Tune Time' resets to zero.... so it wont show cumulative error stats.


----------



## RTPGiants

Maybe I spoke too soon of success. This morning, the light on the TA is solid and I can get most switched stuff fine (Discovery HD, etc.) but SciFi-HD is just black (no message or anything, just no picture) 

Ok, fine, so as I was posting this, now it's back. No pixelation or anything (also not an HD program). Hopefully this experience isn't littered with this sort of issue.


----------



## ChrisFix

Received my TA via UPS yesterday, installed and it worked correctly out of the box (once I realized that the USB cable had come undone from the back of the TiVo...which brings me to my only comment/complaint, which is the USB cable is too short to provide any flexibility in installation placement. My gear is in a horizontal cabinet, that my TV sits on top of, divided down the middle for shelves. The TiVo and TA are sitting side by side on separate shelves (only way to fit them both), but the cables are just barely long enough to connect, assuming you can connect them with the equipment in its final resting place, as there is no slack. I'm going to leave it as is for now as I'm selling my house, but definitely will need to buy a longer USB cable for future installation.


----------



## bxojr

Well, I ran my overnight test, recording a bunch of stuff from 264 (Disney HD). Out of nine 30-minute recordings, two had signal dropouts on the order of ten minutes long. In each case, the signal resumed before the end of the recording -- so it can't be a problem with QAM reallocation.

Has anybody else seen any dropouts on Disney HD (or any other SDV channels)? At this point I have no way of knowing whether it's a TA problem or just an intermittent TWC outage on that channel. Although that wouldn't explain the one occasion when I saw it happen with live TV and was able to restore the signal by tuning away and then back.

I guess the next thing to try is a bunch of recordings on some other SDV channel, which might help to determine whether it's TA-related.


----------



## SCSIRAID

bxojr said:


> Well, I ran my overnight test, recording a bunch of stuff from 264 (Disney HD). Out of nine 30-minute recordings, two had signal dropouts on the order of ten minutes long. In each case, the signal resumed before the end of the recording -- so it can't be a problem with QAM reallocation.
> 
> Has anybody else seen any dropouts on Disney HD (or any other SDV channels)? At this point I have no way of knowing whether it's a TA problem or just an intermittent TWC outage on that channel. Although that wouldn't explain the one occasion when I saw it happen with live TV and was able to restore the signal by tuning away and then back.
> 
> I guess the next thing to try is a bunch of recordings on some other SDV channel, which might help to determine whether it's TA-related.


Do you know anybody nearby that has a TWC DVR? You could set up the same set of recordings and compare results.... That is what I did to prove issues with NatGeo pixelation... TWC took that evidence and got Natgeo to fix the problem.


----------



## jsshattuck

jmaditto said:


> Since it seems South and North Carolina are somewhat tied together with TWC, I thought it might be appropriate to have our own thread as the TAs are starting to roll out in our two states. I think we have similar TWC networks so there should be a lot in common. Lets use this thread to post the following about TWC TAs in South Carolina and North Carolina
> 
> 
> TA install schedule  you have an estimated install date? Post it here.
> TA Installed  lucky enough to have the TA installed? Post it here and tell us how it went.
> TA Install Issues/Resolution  had an install problem that was resolved, post it here and tell us howthis might help the next guy.
> Any other relevant info or insider info on TAs in the Carolinas please post it here.
> 
> Maybe this will work maybe not...worth a try.


Gret news, TW Charlotte is sending me a TA by mail for user installation. I sent them a letter over the weekend asking for a $200 refund based on their delays in releasing the Tuning Adapter. They should have received the letter today, and I've already gotten an email with instructions for getting my TA mailed to me. No word on the refund. <VBG>

It looks like the squeeky wheel gets the oil!


----------



## bxojr

SCSIRAID said:


> Do you know anybody nearby that has a TWC DVR? You could set up the same set of recordings and compare results.... That is what I did to prove issues with NatGeo pixelation... TWC took that evidence and got Natgeo to fix the problem.


Probably not ... we live in a fairly rural area, so I'm not even sure how many houses are on the same headend.

I like the idea, though ... I'm sure that otherwise they'll just blame the TiVo. I suppose I could run the same test myself, if I get hold of a TWC DVR and hook it up with a splitter. I'm not sure if they'd rent me one for one month...


----------



## NIGHT STALKER

jsshattuck said:


> Gret news, TW Charlotte is sending me a TA by mail for user installation. I sent them a letter over the weekend asking for a $200 refund based on their delays in releasing the Tuning Adapter. They should have received the letter today, and I've already gotten an email with instructions for getting my TA mailed to me. No word on the refund. <VBG>
> 
> It looks like the squeeky wheel gets the oil!


TWC will send you all the snake-oil you want. Just don't hold your breath for a check anytime soon.


----------



## SER71

bxojr said:


> Probably not ... we live in a fairly rural area, so I'm not even sure how many houses are on the same headend.
> 
> I like the idea, though ... I'm sure that otherwise they'll just blame the TiVo. I suppose I could run the same test myself, if I get hold of a TWC DVR and hook it up with a splitter. I'm not sure if they'd rent me one for one month...


I see that you are in Pittsboro. There is a TWC store on Hwy 54 in the Glen Lennox shopping center in Chapel Hill. They have the DVR's there. You could just go pick one up, run your test and then return it again.

I just checked the status of my SDV tuner and it will be there when I get home today. I am hoping all goes well, but my expectations for TWC are always very low.


----------



## jmaditto

I'm starting to feel lucky....might call TWC and order another TA with a CableCard to boot. Hope I'm not pushing it too much.


----------



## mrjosh

jsshattuck said:


> Gret news, TW Charlotte is sending me a TA by mail for user installation. I sent them a letter over the weekend asking for a $200 refund based on their delays in releasing the Tuning Adapter. They should have received the letter today, and I've already gotten an email with instructions for getting my TA mailed to me. No word on the refund. <VBG>
> 
> It looks like the squeeky wheel gets the oil!


I posted this in the TW thread, but I thought I'd share here as well: I live about an hour from Charlotte, but am serviced by the Charlotte-area TWC. I called two days ago to ask about the TAs and the CSR told me that they were shipped early in March. When I went to the local TWC location, the person who waited on me didn't even know what a TA was. I've signed up to get one MONTHS ago, but nobody can tell me when I should expect one or why I haven't heard from anyone yet about receiving one.


----------



## bxojr

Heh. Yesterday -- two days after receiving and installing my tuning adapter -- I received a letter from TWC telling me it was on the way. (An exact duplicate of the e-mail they sent me a week earlier.) I guess TWC wanted to remind me how poor their communication was, in case I'd forgotten. 

As for my signal-dropout problem, I haven't learned anything new. Yesterday I recorded five or six hours of programming on _other_ SDV channels (SciFi and DSC), and there were no dropouts at all. That suggests that either the problem has gone away, or it only affects the Disney Channel. I guess I'll keep an eye on it, and if it keeps happening I'll try to get hold of a TWC DVR to test.

In the meantime, maybe I should make redundant-backup recordings from the SD Disney Channel. I don't like to think what would happen to me if my daughter missed an episode of _Hannah Montana_.


----------



## mrjosh

bxojr said:


> In the meantime, maybe I should make redundant-backup recordings from the SD Disney Channel. I don't like to think what would happen to me if my daughter missed an episode of _Hannah Montana_.


HA! I love that both you and TWC, this Fortune 500 company, are at the mercy of your daughter.

Glad to hear some progress on your end. Maybe there's hope for the rest of us.


----------



## cozart

anyone having tuning adapter problems with major networks in HD in Charlotte? all my HD channels seem to be working just fine except for the CBS and NBC affiliates.


----------



## SER71

cozart said:


> anyone having tuning adapter problems with major networks in HD in Charlotte? all my HD channels seem to be working just fine except for the CBS and NBC affiliates.


Your local HD affiliates shouldn't be switched, you may want try and remove the tuning adaptor and see if that helps, if not, it is some other problem.


----------



## cholly

I have two TA's (one on an S3, the other on a TiVo HD), which were installed on March 14. At the same time, I foolishly had the two Single Stream CC's in my S3 replaced with a Multistream card, not realizing that the S3 requires two cards to support its two tuners. Now, I'm waiting to get either two Single Stream Cards or another Multistream card so I'll have two tuners again.
I have a history of being the first adopter at TWC's Monroe office. I was the first to have cablecards installed when I got my Series 3, the first with a Tivo HD (took 5 visits for them to finally get a Multistream card installed), and their first TA install. I'd ordered my TA's back in November.


----------



## cozart

SER71 said:


> Your local HD affiliates shouldn't be switched, you may want try and remove the tuning adaptor and see if that helps, if not, it is some other problem.


ya, i knew that those channels wouldn't be switched which is why i'm so confused. i hooked up the tivo without the adapter and they work fine, while the switched channels don't (of course).

i hook the adapter back up and everything works (even ABC, FOX, PBS and other non-switched stations) except for NBC and CBS.


----------



## FUBAR

i'm in the durham market... got my TA today... pugged it in, and took a smoke break while i restarted the TiVo. as soon as the TiVo was up, i was able to get all the channels i'd been missing. however the light on the TA is still blinking... the instructions say that's bad.

But it looks like all the digital channels still have the no copy flag on them(exept locals)... booooo!


----------



## jsshattuck

jsshattuck said:


> Gret news, TW Charlotte is sending me a TA by mail for user installation. I sent them a letter over the weekend asking for a $200 refund based on their delays in releasing the Tuning Adapter. They should have received the letter today, and I've already gotten an email with instructions for getting my TA mailed to me.


Update! The TA arrived today, 2 days after letter announcing their availability. Followed the instructions to install EXCEPT I used the cable-in COAX from my Series 2 rather than the Series 3. I did this for 2 reasons. 1) I have a separate clean COAX run from the street to my TiVo Series 3 with no splitters or boosters and I didn't want to use that cable for the TA. 2) I ended up having to put the TA on top of my Series 2 because of its size (length) and the COAX cable provided wouldn't reach my Series 3. I did power the TA with a UPS to prevent any temporary power outages.

The install was a non-event. Hooked it up per the install instructions. Unfortunately I accidentially unplugged the Series 3 attaching the USB cable, so I got a clean reboot. Had hoped to see if the TiVo recognized the TA without a reboot. Once the reboot was complete, I now get all the SDV channels without any fiddling with the Series 3 or calling TW-Charlotte.

Call me a very satisfied user.


----------



## carys

cozart said:


> ya, i knew that those channels wouldn't be switched which is why i'm so confused. i hooked up the tivo without the adapter and they work fine, while the switched channels don't (of course).
> 
> i hook the adapter back up and everything works (even ABC, FOX, PBS and other non-switched stations) except for NBC and CBS.


Did you use the Cisco cable with the crimped connectors between the TA and the Tivo? A lot of people have had problems with it so it might just be a signal strength problem.


----------



## cozart

i switched coax cables and had the same result, although CBS now sometimes cut in but is extremely pixelated.


----------



## Shmooh

Received my TA in the mail a couple days ago (I had to call - web form wasn't working for me), just got around to hooking it up this morning.

All my non-SDV channels come in fine, but I don't get any SDV channels. (We're also not getting HBO-HD or Showtime-HD, but those are the only channels we noticed that aren't coming in now that we used to get. Don't know if that's related or not.)

I have a solid green light on the TA. The TA status says its authorized. I'm using a jumper coax cable that I had - not the one that came with the TA. I have the 801 software. Sometimes the Tivo thinks it's getting the channel, other times I get the 'not currently available' message.

I tried rebooting the Tivo - no luck. I tried rebooting the TA - no luck. I tried unplugging the USB to the TA, powering off the TA, powering it back on, plugging USB back in - no luck.

Any ideas/suggestions? I'm pretty sure if I call TW they'll just end up doing a truck roll, which I want to avoid if at all possible.


----------



## szurlo

Shmooh said:


> Received my TA in the mail a couple days ago (I had to call - web form wasn't working for me), just got around to hooking it up this morning.
> 
> All my non-SDV channels come in fine, but I don't get any SDV channels. (We're also not getting HBO-HD or Showtime-HD, but those are the only channels we noticed that aren't coming in now that we used to get. Don't know if that's related or not.)
> 
> I have a solid green light on the TA. The TA status says its authorized. I'm using a jumper coax cable that I had - not the one that came with the TA. I have the 801 software. Sometimes the Tivo thinks it's getting the channel, other times I get the 'not currently available' message.
> 
> I tried rebooting the Tivo - no luck. I tried rebooting the TA - no luck. I tried unplugging the USB to the TA, powering off the TA, powering it back on, plugging USB back in - no luck.
> 
> Any ideas/suggestions? I'm pretty sure if I call TW they'll just end up doing a truck roll, which I want to avoid if at all possible.


Does the cablecard channel test on the tivo say "No Channels"? That's what mine was doing. Solid light on the TA, could only view non-SDV channels and channel test said "No Channels". What appears to have fixed it was power cycling the TA with the USB cable disconnected. I know you have tried that before but you might want to try it again. it took several TA reboots to finally get mine working.


----------



## szurlo

cozart said:


> i switched coax cables and had the same result, although CBS now sometimes cut in but is extremely pixelated.


Might want to check signal strength and SNR on those channels.


----------



## cholly

Shmooh: Just to ask a dumb question: have you tried doing a channel scan and making certain that the switched channels are enabled?


----------



## kevinivey

I have developed a unique issue with the sdv adapter. I have a issue with a frozen picture when tuned to a sdv channel for a extended period of time. I can change the channel and come back , but the channel is not any at the time of the frozen picture. I also have lost the ability to tune a certain sdv channel. I swear sdv is a band aid , and not a bandwidth solution. I wonder how many customers TWC has lost because of sdv, and the lack of tuning into a program you would like. Honestly I have had less issues tuning sdv channels in primetime with the adapter tivo combo than with my old 8300HDC. SDV is a poor product.


----------



## SCSIRAID

cholly said:


> Shmooh: Just to ask a dumb question: have you tried doing a channel scan and making certain that the switched channels are enabled?


Channel scan is unnecessary if you lineup is correct. Check 'channels i receive' an make sure the channels are there and checked. You can tune them as long as they are in the lineup even if they arent checked.


----------



## NIGHT STALKER

Okay it happened. When my TA as installed,the tech suggested it was a possibility. Tried to record "Stargate, The Ark of Truth" last night on ScifiHD. I was also recording another show as well. At 9:00 I had two red lights, so we went to the now playing to watch another show. Both shows being recorded at the time we on the list. Sometime before 10:00, we switched to live tv and on the ScifiHD channel, it was a blank screen and the display "The channel is not available at this time, please try changing channels and reselect this channel later" WTF!!!! And to make it worse, in the now playing list, it was gone?

As I mentioned before, the tech warned that leaving a SDV channel on for awhile would/could cause the channel to drop out! My TA is still working 5 days later. Thanks TWC.


----------



## szurlo

NIGHT STALKER said:


> Okay it happened. When my TA as installed,the tech suggested it was a possibility. Tried to record "Stargate, The Ark of Truth" last night on ScifiHD. I was also recording another show as well. At 9:00 I had two red lights, so we went to the now playing to watch another show. Both shows being recorded at the time we on the list. Sometime before 10:00, we switched to live tv and on the ScifiHD channel, it was a blank screen and the display "The channel is not available at this time, please try changing channels and reselect this channel later" WTF!!!! And to make it worse, in the now playing list, it was gone?
> 
> As I mentioned before, the tech warned that leaving a SDV channel on for awhile would/could cause the channel to drop out! My TA is still working 5 days later. Thanks TWC.


I recorded The BSG finale on SCI-FIHD, and it recorded the entire 2:11 show. I find it hard to believe that the TA/TiVo solution would have such a glaring limitation as the inability to record shows over a certain length due to the head-end killing the channel. is there anyone here, maybe SCSIRAID, that has more nuts and bolts knowledge on this that can shed some light here?


----------



## SCSIRAID

szurlo said:


> I recorded The BSG finale on SCI-FIHD, an SDV channel, and it recorded the entire 2:11 show. I find it hard to believe that the TA/CableCard solution would have such a glaring limitation as the inability to record shows over a certain length due to the head-end killing the channel. is there anyone here, maybe SCSIRAID, that has more nuts and bolts knowledge on this that can shed some light here?


I would speculate that its a configuration issue with your head end. My TA's have been pretty much perfect. I have at least one 2 hour recording... on Discovery HD. I had a partial recording of a single show the other day which could have been a signal problem. Thats the only issue ive seen in weeks.

Have you verified signal levels? SNR? The coax between the TA and the TiVo would also be a suspect.

The SDV protocol allows TiVo to tell the TA when it is recording a channel. That will keep it from being 'yanked away' prematurely. Actually, TiVo has to tell TA what its use is for tune. TA will ask TiVo if it is still watching... if its a recording, TiVo should answer 'yes'. If its not recording, the question should go to the TV Screen for the watcher to answer.

Sorry to hear about the problems you guys are having... It does seem to be localized though... I dont see Raleigh folks reporting this kind of issues... but Charlotte does seem to have it. That leads me to suspect Head End configuration.


----------



## Big_Daddy

Hmmm... I haven't noticed any signal loss on the SDV channels in Cary. But I'm not sure how much I've recorded on them this week. I'll see about setting something up to find out.


----------



## szurlo

SCSIRAID said:


> The SDV protocol allows TiVo to tell the TA when it is recording a channel. That will keep it from being 'yanked away' prematurely. Actually, TiVo has to tell TA what its use is for tune.


I assumed there would have to be something like this in play. Was inconceivable to me that there would not be some mechanism for the TiVo to make sure the channel stayed live while a recording was in progress. 
As far as the claim made to the OP by the TWC tech goes, all I can say is, they don't have a stellar track record on TiVo/TA knowledge so I'd take that with a grain of salt. Of course, he could have simply been referring to watching an SDV channel live, in which case you should be promoted to stay on the channel after a period of time.


----------



## NIGHT STALKER

Thanks for the info, a head-in problem makes sense. I had been on ScifiHD a lot yesterday recording other shows. As everyone here knows, after a show finishes recording, the Tivo doesn't change channel until told to do so. Its possible it had been on that channel for MANY hours previous to 9:00pm. If really a head-in issue, others in this area should have seen it too. One head-in covers a very large area. But this the first issue I've had in 5 days of recording with the TA. Not sure why the Tivo had it, and then didn't have it though?


----------



## notting

I've had a TA for a few days now, working fine. I installed a UPS today, which involved unplugging & rebooting everything. Now, about 2/3 of the SDV channels tune fine for about 1.5 seconds, before saying 'This channel is temporarily unavailable - press select to try again'.

Rebooting the TA hasn't fixed it so far.


----------



## cholly

SCSIRAID said:


> Channel scan is unnecessary if you lineup is correct. Check 'channels i receive' an make sure the channels are there and checked. You can tune them as long as they are in the lineup even if they arent checked.


Yup - I knew that  I was trying to simplify things by suggesting channel scan.In the Charlotte area, Tribune Media messed up some of the SDV channel numbers initially and I don't think there was a TiVo announcement of the fix after I reported the errors. A new channel scan would have picked up the change. Channels I Receive may have shown an anomally -- multiple instances of a single channel (in my case, 217 and 218 assigned to Bravo HD). The problem apparently arose because Time Warner published a lineup for Monroe/Rockingham/Wadesboro saying BravoHD is on 218. However, if you look at the Monroe lineup on their web site, it is listed as 217, which is correct (at least for Monroe). It had been reported by Tribune Media as 218 when I got my TA, while the actual assignment should have been 217. I called TiVo customer support about it, and the CSR argued with me, saying 218 was correct. I got a followup email asking me what I actually received on 217 and 218, to which I responded. Within a few days, both 217 and 218 showed up in the guide. It has since been corrected.


----------



## KeithB

szurlo said:


> Does the cablecard channel test on the tivo say "No Channels"? That's what mine was doing. Solid light on the TA, could only view non-SDV channels and channel test said "No Channels". What appears to have fixed it was power cycling the TA with the USB cable disconnected. I know you have tried that before but you might want to try it again. it took several TA reboots to finally get mine working.


My TA behaved this way Saturday afternoon. Couldn't tune SDV channels, TiVo said "Channel Not Available" , TA diags said "No Channels". Soon after this, the TA rebooted itself. It was obvious watching as the TA light went off, then blinked a few times, then finally went solid and the Tivo said "Tuning Adapter detected". I checked the TA diag/status screens and they confirmed the restart, also that I'm still on the 0801 firmware. I wonder what the heck happened? Could it have the same "restart" issue, but now after a much longer time?


----------



## Shmooh

Thanks for the responses to my previous message. Unfortunately, I think I have a bad TA. A couple other comments/questions though:

I was expecting the TA to be bigger from things described here. Mine is about 12in wide x 8in deep x 1.75in high. I assume everybody's is the same? It didn't seem overly large to me, and I was expecting something the size of a cable box from other comments people have made.

I tried resetting the TA a couple times, still no luck. My channels are all selected in my channel lineup, and I never saw the 'No channels available' message.

Other than that, 3 major things I discovered:

When looking at the TA diagnostics, I saw that it listed the 'client' as Authorized (I assume that's the TA), and the server as 'Unavailable'. Anybody know if I should see something else for that server? The TA acts like a cable modem, right? It also looked like it never got an IP address - no RF IP Address (or something like that - it was yesterday and I can't remember the entry name exactly).

Has anybody noticed if their TAs get really hot? The thing has a lot of vent holes on it so there are probably inherent heat issues, but mine really did get very hot - uncomfortable to the touch. In particular, underneath the power button and under the connectors in the back. Anybody else notice that? If that's normal, just beware what that much heat might do to other equipment in your stereo cabinets.

After removing the TA from my setup, I got back HBO-HD and Showtime-HD. Also, the Tivo seemed to have a much easier time tuning a local HD channel (WRAL - chan 255), where as when it was connected it would only work sometimes, and sometimes required several attempts and/or many seconds to tune in. In other words - without the TA between the wall and the Tivo, I got my existing channels better/more reliably.

Thanks again for any input/comments.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Shmooh said:


> Thanks for the responses to my previous message. Unfortunately, I think I have a bad TA. A couple other comments/questions though:
> 
> I was expecting the TA to be bigger from things described here. Mine is about 12in wide x 8in deep x 1.75in high. I assume everybody's is the same? It didn't seem overly large to me, and I was expecting something the size of a cable box from other comments people have made.
> 
> I tried resetting the TA a couple times, still no luck. My channels are all selected in my channel lineup, and I never saw the 'No channels available' message.
> 
> Other than that, 3 major things I discovered:
> 
> When looking at the TA diagnostics, I saw that it listed the 'client' as Authorized (I assume that's the TA), and the server as 'Unavailable'. Anybody know if I should see something else for that server? The TA acts like a cable modem, right? It also looked like it never got an IP address - no RF IP Address (or something like that - it was yesterday and I can't remember the entry name exactly).
> 
> Has anybody noticed if their TAs get really hot? The thing has a lot of vent holes on it so there are probably inherent heat issues, but mine really did get very hot - uncomfortable to the touch. In particular, underneath the power button and under the connectors in the back. Anybody else notice that? If that's normal, just beware what that much heat might do to other equipment in your stereo cabinets.
> 
> After removing the TA from my setup, I got back HBO-HD and Showtime-HD. Also, the Tivo seemed to have a much easier time tuning a local HD channel (WRAL - chan 255), where as when it was connected it would only work sometimes, and sometimes required several attempts and/or many seconds to tune in. In other words - without the TA between the wall and the Tivo, I got my existing channels better/more reliably.
> 
> Thanks again for any input/comments.


Definitely different than mine. Mine indicates
CLIENT
Authorized: Yes
Service GP: 6895
RFIP: 10.63.88.177
SDV Channels 128
SERVER
Status: Ready
etc etc

As to tuning difficulty... You might try a different cable between the TA and the TiVo.... they ones they shipped were junk. Also, the TA has gain so your signal strength could possibly be too high. You could try eliminating the pass thru altogether and split your feed with a 2 way and feed the TA and TiVo independantly from the 2 way splitter. The passthru isnt required.


----------



## szurlo

Shmooh said:


> Thanks for the responses to my previous message. Unfortunately, I think I have a bad TA. A couple other comments/questions though:
> 
> I was expecting the TA to be bigger from things described here. Mine is about 12in wide x 8in deep x 1.75in high. I assume everybody's is the same? It didn't seem overly large to me, and I was expecting something the size of a cable box from other comments people have made.
> 
> I tried resetting the TA a couple times, still no luck. My channels are all selected in my channel lineup, and I never saw the 'No channels available' message.
> 
> Other than that, 3 major things I discovered:
> 
> When looking at the TA diagnostics, I saw that it listed the 'client' as Authorized (I assume that's the TA), and the server as 'Unavailable'. Anybody know if I should see something else for that server? The TA acts like a cable modem, right? It also looked like it never got an IP address - no RF IP Address (or something like that - it was yesterday and I can't remember the entry name exactly).
> 
> Has anybody noticed if their TAs get really hot? The thing has a lot of vent holes on it so there are probably inherent heat issues, but mine really did get very hot - uncomfortable to the touch. In particular, underneath the power button and under the connectors in the back. Anybody else notice that? If that's normal, just beware what that much heat might do to other equipment in your stereo cabinets.
> 
> After removing the TA from my setup, I got back HBO-HD and Showtime-HD. Also, the Tivo seemed to have a much easier time tuning a local HD channel (WRAL - chan 255), where as when it was connected it would only work sometimes, and sometimes required several attempts and/or many seconds to tune in. In other words - without the TA between the wall and the Tivo, I got my existing channels better/more reliably.
> 
> Thanks again for any input/comments.


It is smaller than I expected. Much smaller than either the Tivo or the TWC DVR.

Like SCSIRAID, mine has an RF IP.

The top of mine is cool to the touch and the bottom is only warm to the touch and only on the left side.
However, if yours is constantly trying to communicate with the head end, thereby having to heavily use the RF transmitter, to get an IP and whatever else it needs to do to finish, that might explain why yours is hot, and doesn't necessarily indicate that the TA is bad.

I assume you have already tried a different coax between the Tivo and the TA? A marginal coax can work fine for downstream but fail almost completely for upstream.


----------



## Shmooh

> I assume you have already tried a different coax between the Tivo and the TA? A marginal coax can work fine for downstream but fail almost completely for upstream.


I tried one that I had already - not the one that came with it (because of all the problems people reported). I suppose it could be bad - I haven't used it in a while, but it's a heavy-duty RG-6 cable that some TW tech provided to me a while back to jumper a cable box to a VCR.



> Definitely different than mine. Mine indicates
> CLIENT
> Authorized: Yes
> Service GP: 6895
> RFIP: 10.63.88.177
> SDV Channels 128
> SERVER
> Status: Ready
> etc etc


Definitely different for me. I thought it was suspicious. I'm guessing that something is preventing my TA from talking with the back-end. Bad TA or mis-configured server are my best guesses.

Although I've never had any problems, it could also be my home wiring setup. Last year, I wired my entire house for ethernet, phone, and cable (RG-6 quad shield). I'm going through a (quality) powered splitter in my wiring cabinet, but I suppose it's possible the return path is hindered even though it's not supposed to be. But - I know the jack's return path works fine because I had a TWC DVR on it a couple months ago with no problems (other than the fact it was a crappy TWC DVR, of course).

Anybody know if the TA works differently than standard TWC boxes for getting SDV channel mappings?

Regardless, I guess I'm just going to have to bite the bullet and call TWC. Dang.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Shmooh

szurlo said:


> The top of mine is cool to the touch and the bottom is only warm to the touch and only on the left side.
> However, if yours is constantly trying to communicate with the head end, thereby having to heavily use the RF transmitter, to get an IP and whatever else it needs to do to finish, that might explain why yours is hot, and doesn't necessarily indicate that the TA is bad.


Yeah - definitely not the case for me. Mine was really hot. So hot that I didn't feel comfortable leaving it on/connected overnight for fear of melting plastic or starting a fire.

You could be right that it's because of trying to constantly communicate with the head end, though. Reasonable thought. Regardless, I'm glad it's not the case for everybody.


----------



## Shmooh

Sorry for the spam. I thought this info might be useful to others who have similar situations.

New bit of info - I tried moving my cable modem to my living room to test the jack's upstream connectivity. The Receive and Send lights came on solid, but the 'Online' light simply continues to flash. I also tried connecting it right at my wiring cabinet (after the 8-way powered splitter) to verify the problem isn't the wiring for that single jack - same result - blinking 'Online' light.

A flashing 'Online' light means that the modem is unable to register with TWC's network - it can't get authorization for its MAC address or otherwise cannot get a reply from TWC's DHCP server.

From what little I know of the 'Send' step, the cable modem should have communicated with an upstream device designed to negotiate signal levels, so it can definitely send -something-. It's probably a different frequency, though, and isn't necessarily the same frequency or frequencies used for generic data.

My splitter is supposed to allow 5-42MHz upstream signals through, which is the frequency range cable modems use. So - I probably either have a bad splitter that is incorrectly blocking some portion of the 5-42MHz band, or the cable modem is actually operating outside of standard upstream frequencies.

Given that TAs work like cable modems - either way scenario means the problem is mine to solve. I may have to put a direct line to one of the jacks in the living room instead of going through the splitter. That's not too bad I guess, but I may see if I can find a different splitter that allows a wider upstream frequency range (doubtful, but maybe worth a shot).

Hope this helps somebody else.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Shmooh said:


> Sorry for the spam. I thought this info might be useful to others who have similar situations.
> 
> New bit of info - I tried moving my cable modem to my living room to test the jack's upstream connectivity. The Receive and Send lights came on solid, but the 'Online' light simply continues to flash. I also tried connecting it right at my wiring cabinet (after the 8-way powered splitter) to verify the problem isn't the wiring for that single jack - same result - blinking 'Online' light.
> 
> A flashing 'Online' light means that the modem is unable to register with TWC's network - it can't get authorization for its MAC address or otherwise cannot get a reply from TWC's DHCP server.
> 
> From what little I know of the 'Send' step, the cable modem should have communicated with an upstream device designed to negotiate signal levels, so it can definitely send -something-. It's probably a different frequency, though, and isn't necessarily the same frequency or frequencies used for generic data.
> 
> My splitter is supposed to allow 5-42MHz upstream signals through, which is the frequency range cable modems use. So - I probably either have a bad splitter that is incorrectly blocking some portion of the 5-42MHz band, or the cable modem is actually operating outside of standard upstream frequencies.
> 
> Given that TAs work like cable modems - either way scenario means the problem is mine to solve. I may have to put a direct line to one of the jacks in the living room instead of going through the splitter. That's not too bad I guess, but I may see if I can find a different splitter that allows a wider upstream frequency range (doubtful, but maybe worth a shot).
> 
> Hope this helps somebody else.


What amp are you using? My 2 TA's and a Cable box are running thru an 8 output amp just fine. At one time... I had the Cable Modem successfully running thru it too.


----------



## Shmooh

SCSIRAID said:


> What amp are you using? My 2 TA's and a Cable box are running thru an 8 output amp just fine. At one time... I had the Cable Modem successfully running thru it too.


It's a channel-vision 8-way amplified splitter. It's actually a pretty high quality device. But - my incoming signal strength is nothing spectacular (0 or -1db I think - pretty typical), and my amp/splitter only gets the signal after a 3-way split. My basic setup is:

Line in -> 3 way split -> 1 to cable modem, 2 to each 8-way powered splitter

I was actually coming back here to post an update that I thought my issue was really a too-low upstream path signal strength (again - just to help others who may have a similar setup). The 3-way split drops me 7db right off the bat. The 8-ways have a 4db gain coming out, but I'm sure they have a pretty high loss on the reverse path.

At the risk of getting even further off topic...

From looking around, it appears that most powered amplifier/splitters have HORRIBLE return path loss (many many dB). I'm going to see if I can find a splitter/amp that also amplifies the return path. I'm sure I'll pay through the nose for it, but I'd prefer that over the alternative of reducing the functionality of my home wiring setup.

I know I can get a single adjustable 2-way amplifier (forward and reverse path) that will do the trick, but I'd rather solve the problem for multiple outlets rather than just one.

It'd be nice if the TA didn't work like a cable modem so this wouldn't be an issue, but them's the breaks.


----------



## rhapsodyrcks

Yay TWC sent me a letter saying that Tuning adapters were now available for shipping in my area.. Morehead City NC area. Ordered mine today via there website. Whoot.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Shmooh said:


> It's a channel-vision 8-way amplified splitter. It's actually a pretty high quality device. But - my incoming signal strength is nothing spectacular (0 or -1db I think - pretty typical), and my amp/splitter only gets the signal after a 3-way split. My basic setup is:
> 
> Line in -> 3 way split -> 1 to cable modem, 2 to each 8-way powered splitter
> 
> I was actually coming back here to post an update that I thought my issue was really a too-low upstream path signal strength (again - just to help others who may have a similar setup). The 3-way split drops me 7db right off the bat. The 8-ways have a 4db gain coming out, but I'm sure they have a pretty high loss on the reverse path.
> 
> At the risk of getting even further off topic...
> 
> From looking around, it appears that most powered amplifier/splitters have HORRIBLE return path loss (many many dB). I'm going to see if I can find a splitter/amp that also amplifies the return path. I'm sure I'll pay through the nose for it, but I'd prefer that over the alternative of reducing the functionality of my home wiring setup.
> 
> I know I can get a single adjustable 2-way amplifier (forward and reverse path) that will do the trick, but I'd rather solve the problem for multiple outlets rather than just one.
> 
> It'd be nice if the TA didn't work like a cable modem so this wouldn't be an issue, but them's the breaks.


The reverse path loss for an 8 way amp is 11db. Your situation is very close to mine except mine is a 2 way splitter at the house input. My RDC power level is 45dBmV which is well within the 55 dBmV trouble point. Do you have another TW cable box that is hooked to the amps? If so, i suggest you check its RDC power level. Based on what you have reported... I dont think the problem is your configuration.... You may have a defective part... but I dont think how you have it all hooked up is the issue.


----------



## jmaditto

Fingers Crossed - Just got off the phone with TWC and they are scheduled to setup my second TiVo tomorrow afternoon. Will be a cablecard and TA with one truck roll. They guy on the phone had never heard of the TA but he put it in the notes after I explained it to him. If this works, we should see pigs flying next.


----------



## Shmooh

SCSIRAID said:


> The reverse path loss for an 8 way amp is 11db. Your situation is very close to mine except mine is a 2 way splitter at the house input. My RDC power level is 45dBmV which is well within the 55 dBmV trouble point. Do you have another TW cable box that is hooked to the amps? If so, i suggest you check its RDC power level. Based on what you have reported... I dont think the problem is your configuration.... You may have a defective part... but I dont think how you have it all hooked up is the issue.


Thanks for the ongoing advice, SCSIRAID.

I do have a standard TWC box in the bedroom that I can check out. It works fine (even on SDV channels). It's coming off of the first of two powered 8-way splitters, though (yes, I have 16 outlets). The living room is coming off the second splitter.

When I tried the cable modem in the living room and again in the wiring cabinet, both of those came off of the second 8-way splitter - I never tried the first one. (As a reminder, the cable modem didn't work - I just got a blinking 'Online' light.)

If the cable modem worked, I'd say I certainly have a problem with the TA (bad part or bad back-end). With the cable modem not working off that splitter, it seems pretty reasonable to expect that there's a problem there - either just simple bad return path signal level or a bad return path filter.

When I get some time, I'll send a direct line to the living room and try the TA again. This might have to wait until the weekend, though. I'm happy to be employed in this economy, but it sure does cut into my TV-related activities.


----------



## cholly

TW subcontract tech arrived shortly after noon today to install second multistream card in my Series 3 TiVo, so it is once again working with two tuners. As is usually the case, it took close to a half hour for a firmware update on the new card before it was paired and operational.
Both my TA's have been working flawlessly since being installed.


----------



## jmaditto

Success on a dual cablecard/tuning adapter install...well, almost. This is my second TA and the install was flawless for both. Of course the firmware update took the longest but they were in and out in 30mins. Oh yea, I activated my TiVo last night but it wasn't showing as active until I forced a connect. I let the techs go as my channel test tuned ESPNHD2 perfectly. After I got my TiVo account straight, I started testing other channels and for some reason I do not get SPEED and HDNet and maybe a couple of others in that "band" Before I call TWC any ideas on why I would receive some SDV channels but not others? My TiVo with TA upstairs gets them fine. Thanks!


----------



## NIGHT STALKER

I've had my TA for almost 2 weeks now, with only minor issues. Today I went to transfer a show to my upstairs Tivo(series2). It showed the TivoHD but said it had no recordings. My other series2 says the same thing. Tivo support said to unplug/plug the network cables to all Tivos and I also reset the house network, nothing works. The TivoHD can see all the other Tivos fine. The only change has been, yes, the TA.

Any thoughts?


----------



## wtherrell

NIGHT STALKER said:


> I've had my TA for almost 2 weeks now, with only minor issues. Today I went to transfer a show to my upstairs Tivo(series2). It showed the TivoHD but said it had no recordings. My other series2 says the same thing. Tivo support said to unplug/plug the network cables to all Tivos and I also reset the house network, nothing works. The TivoHD can see all the other Tivos fine. The only change has been, yes, the TA.
> 
> Any thoughts?


See the thread entitled MRV Confusion. Call Tivo and complain and get a case number and join that thread.


----------



## NaviGATR

Hey Night Stalker,

I've had the same problem! This started the day after I installed my TA. I have two Tivo Series 2's and one HD Tivo. All of a sudden I can't see any of my recordings on my HD Tivo from my two other units. 

Interestingly, I can see the recordings from my PC but the quality of the transferred recordings are poor. I tried to move Kings from the HD Tivo to my computer and although it plays fine on the Tivo, it transferred with no audio. 

I have restarted the units many, many times and have unplugged the wireless antennas a number of times. Nothing I've done has helped.

Help!!!


----------



## mrlogic

got my TA yesterday, plugged it in, and now my TivoHD says that the external storage is missing... any ideas?

to clarify, i followed the instructions on installing the TA, and when the TIVO boots, it says external storage missing. when i did this originally, i thought they might be unrelated and that the reboot may have caused the problem with the external storage.

however, rebooting the tivo with the USB cable from the TA disconnected, the tivo boots fine and finds the external storage. plug the usb cable from the TA in, and the "external storage missing" screen pops up. all of this while the TA is plugged in, but powered off...

any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## NIGHT STALKER

Thanks wtherrell, I found the info and as having already opened a case with Tivo, I'll make sure to follow up. Still pisses me off that the tech said he knew of NO issues with MRV and TAs. I get that kind of crap from TWC!


----------



## SCSIRAID

The new channels are up..... Guide is showing Hallmark instead of AMC though... Both tuners started recording before I could check out what is actually there. SCIHD looked good.


----------



## mrlogic

mrlogic said:


> got my TA yesterday, plugged it in, and now my TivoHD says that the external storage is missing... any ideas?
> 
> to clarify, i followed the instructions on installing the TA, and when the TIVO boots, it says external storage missing. when i did this originally, i thought they might be unrelated and that the reboot may have caused the problem with the external storage.
> 
> however, rebooting the tivo with the USB cable from the TA disconnected, the tivo boots fine and finds the external storage. plug the usb cable from the TA in, and the "external storage missing" screen pops up. all of this while the TA is plugged in, but powered off...
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated


just in case anyone else does this incorrectly... the instructions from TWC that came with my TA told me to turn everything off and connect everything. when i did that, my tivo would boot to the "external storage missing" screen everytime.

when i followed the instructrions from tivo.com/switched, and connected the TA to the Tivo (usb) while the Tivo was already powered on and working, the TA worked like a charm.

DURHAM, NC - MY TA IS HERE AND WORKING!


----------



## KeithB

KeithB said:


> ... the TA rebooted itself. It was obvious watching as the TA light went off, then blinked a few times, then finally went solid and the Tivo said "Tuning Adapter detected". I checked the TA diag/status screens and they confirmed the restart, also that I'm still on the 0801 firmware. Could it have the same "restart" issue, but now after a much longer time?


Further strangeness: I was checking the Tuning Adapter diagnostic screens and after going through almost all of the screens in sequence, TiVo just said "Tuning Adapter Diagnostics not available".  Apparently there are some USB communication kinks to be worked out...


----------



## szurlo

KeithB said:


> Further strangeness: I was checking the Tuning Adapter diagnostic screens and after going through almost all of the screens in sequence, TiVo just said "Tuning Adapter Diagnostics not available".  Apparently there are some USB communication kinks to be worked out...


I'm not experiencing this kind of thing. Other than that one time my TA became deauthorized, mine has worked fine. It has worked perfectly since then (9 days and counting...fingers crossed).


----------



## notting

notting said:


> I've had a TA for a few days now, working fine. I installed a UPS today, which involved unplugging & rebooting everything. Now, about 2/3 of the SDV channels tune fine for about 1.5 seconds, before saying 'This channel is temporarily unavailable - press select to try again'.
> 
> Rebooting the TA hasn't fixed it so far.


Further thinking about this - is this the error message you get for 'SDV out of capacity'? If so, it's pretty lame that it happens this often (basically, the entire weekend afternoons and evenings.)

*EDIT* - solved the problem. If I connect the Tivo's cable to the TA's passthrough, it works fine. If I split at the wall and send one to the Tivo and one to the TA... it only works occasionally. Weird, especially considering the signal strength goes down when run through the passthrough.


----------



## SCSIRAID

KeithB said:


> Further strangeness: I was checking the Tuning Adapter diagnostic screens and after going through almost all of the screens in sequence, TiVo just said "Tuning Adapter Diagnostics not available".  Apparently there are some USB communication kinks to be worked out...


I did see that with .0701 but not with .0801

Even with the Diags not available... was TA working otherwise?


----------



## jmaditto

My missing SDV channels are now operational. Just called TWC and asked them to send a signal to my TA and gave them the SAB ID of the TA, and I'm 100&#37;. Nice.


----------



## KeithB

SCSIRAID said:


> I did see that with .0701 but not with .0801
> 
> Even with the Diags not available... was TA working otherwise?


It seemed to be, but after the earlier spontaneous reboot a few days ago, I 'm starting to get suspicious


----------



## kevinivey

we here in South Carolina had 4 channels added to our lineup on 4/2, but no guide data so far. I wonder why the delay? No TiVo message saying they were added. They do have channel mapping , but no guide infromation. "To be announced"

ACHD,FXHD,OUTHD, and TRAHD.


----------



## SCSIRAID

kevinivey said:


> we here in South Carolina had 4 channels added to our lineup on 4/2, but no guide data so far. I wonder why the delay? No TiVo message saying they were added. They do have channel mapping , but no guide infromation. "To be announced"
> 
> ACHD,FXHD,OUTHD, and TRAHD.


Hmmmm.. Did you get a TiVo message that the channels were added? We got them a day early (3/31) and the guide data is present..... However.. the message indicated Hallmark Movie HD instead of AMC HD. AMC HD was a different channel number and TiVo has detected it but guide remains 'to be announced'. The others are fine though. Trying to tune Hallmark Movie HD results in a message something like TA doesnt have that channel... but that is what I would expect.

Sounds like you need to call TiVo and file a lineup issue. I need to also on AMC HD.


----------



## dartagnan_007

Hello All,
Today Two Time Warner techs came to my house to install a second Tuning adaptor for my second Tivo. THis was the fourth trip it took before they actually showed up with the Tuning adaptor. Half way through the install they were told by dispatch that I was not allowed to have nore then one Tuning adaptor on my account. Is anyone else having this Problem? If so di you find a way around it?

I am in Columbia, SC

I have already filed a complaint with the BBB which is my second in regards to Tuning adaptors and also a complaint wiht the FCC. 
Thanks for your help,
Scott


----------



## cdeckert219

dartagnan_007 said:


> Hello All,
> Today Two Time Warner techs came to my house to install a second Tuning adaptor for my second Tivo. THis was the fourth trip it took before they actually showed up with the Tuning adaptor. Half way through the install they were told by dispatch that I was not allowed to have nore then one Tuning adaptor on my account. Is anyone else having this Problem? If so di you find a way around it?
> 
> I am in Columbia, SC


Hey, Scott,

I'm in San Diego and picked up my tuning adapters (2) about a week ago. No questions asked here.

Chuck


----------



## SCSIRAID

dartagnan_007 said:


> Hello All,
> Today Two Time Warner techs came to my house to install a second Tuning adaptor for my second Tivo. THis was the fourth trip it took before they actually showed up with the Tuning adaptor. Half way through the install they were told by dispatch that I was not allowed to have nore then one Tuning adaptor on my account. Is anyone else having this Problem? If so di you find a way around it?
> 
> I am in Columbia, SC
> 
> I have already filed a complaint with the BBB which is my second in regards to Tuning adaptors and also a complaint wiht the FCC.
> Thanks for your help,
> Scott


No problem in Raleigh... I have two.


----------



## dartagnan_007

Well I finally talked to someone at Dispatch and he informed me that they are limiting the tuning adaptors to one per person as they have a limited supply. He is going to talk to his supervisor on Monday and see if they will go ahead and give me another one since the one I currently have came from Summerville. I will let you guys know what happens. It seems I am one of the first to get one on the North East side as the Techs said they just got training on them this week and I was going to be their first. WHich is what happened when I had the one installed in Summmerville. FOr some reason they will not let me pick one up yet. I will ask the guy when he calls on Monday if I can install it myself as I did the last one.


----------



## BigBearf

> post the following about TWC TA's in South Carolina and North Carolina
> TA install schedule - you have an estimated install date? Post it here.
> TA Installed - lucky enough to have the TA installed? Post it here and tell us how it went.
> TA Install Issues/Resolution - had an install problem that was resolved, post it here and tell us how&#8230;this might help the next guy.
> Any other relevant info or insider info on TA's in the Carolinas please post it here.


Update in Wrightsville Beach area. I had the TA's shipped to me. I installed both with the 0801 firmware upgrade and both worked like a charm over this weekend. I did have to reboot the tivo, then reboot the TA and then plug and unplug the USB cable and then the blinking green light went to solid green and everything was OK.

Unfortunately, TWC only sent one power supply adapter and when I tried to call the local TWC office at Independence Mall they did not have a TA and directed me towards Cisco. The rep tried to just reorder a TA but the system would not let her. I sent emails to two TA specialist one in Morrisville and one in Wilmington but as of yet have not heard a reply. I expect to hear from one in the AM and hopefully the power supply brick can be shipped to me.

Hope this helps,
BigBearf


----------



## ccb718

Had my TA sent to me in Fayetteville with instructions for installing. I was surprised that I recieved one within a week after going on line and requesting one. Funny though, every time I contacted Time Warner and asked about when the TA's would be out..they never could tell me. Just that I would be notified when they would be available.

Anyway...I recieved it, set it up and absolutely NOTHING. When I plugged back into TIVO everything worked as it had previously. So...call to Time Warner who will be out Thurs with a new TA. Have heard on this thread of all sorts of issues and was expecting some of those but not a totally bad box. Oh well...maybe soon.


----------



## SCSIRAID

ccb718 said:


> Had my TA sent to me in Fayetteville with instructions for installing. I was surprised that I recieved one within a week after going on line and requesting one. Funny though, every time I contacted Time Warner and asked about when the TA's would be out..they never could tell me. Just that I would be notified when they would be available.
> 
> Anyway...I recieved it, set it up and absolutely NOTHING. When I plugged back into TIVO everything worked as it had previously. So...call to Time Warner who will be out Thurs with a new TA. Have heard on this thread of all sorts of issues and was expecting some of those but not a totally bad box. Oh well...maybe soon.


Suggest you go into DVR diagnostics and check the very last three items at the bottom of the list. Those indicate whether TiVo has detected the TA. What is the LED on the TA doing?


----------



## SugarBowl

SCSIRAID said:


> Suggest you go into DVR diagnostics and check the very last three items at the bottom of the list. Those indicate whether TiVo has detected the TA. What is the LED on the TA doing?


do we need to do something to get the AMCHD guide data fixed?


----------



## SCSIRAID

SugarBowl said:


> do we need to do something to get the AMCHD guide data fixed?


I opened a lineup problem ticket with TiVo yesterday..... They said it should be fixed by the end of the week.... (not that I believe that of course)..


----------



## jsshattuck

jsshattuck said:


> Update! The install was a non-event. Hooked it up per the install instructions. Unfortunately I accidentially unplugged the Series 3 attaching the USB cable, so I got a clean reboot. Had hoped to see if the TiVo recognized the TA without a reboot. Once the reboot was complete, I now get all the SDV channels without any fiddling with the Series 3 or calling TW-Charlotte.
> 
> Call me a very satisfied user.


After two days my enthusiasm turned to dismay. Suddenly the TA refused to tune about 2/3 of the SDV channels accessing them with the Channel Up button on the remote, and the channels that wouldn't tune seemed to change with each test. The good news is that I simply unplugged the TA and forced it to reboot. A TiVo reboot then solved alll the channel problems and it has operated flawlessly for about 3 weeks now.

The only complaint I have is that SDV channels seem to suffer from macroblocking and sound hiccups I don't experience with normal channels. I'm sure that this is a TW not a TiVo problem.


----------



## szurlo

jsshattuck said:


> The only complaint I have is that SDV channels seem to suffer from macroblocking and sound hiccups I don't experience with normal channels. I'm sure that this is a TW not a TiVo problem.


Yeah, I think I'm seeing the same thing, but I cant think of a logical reason why that would be the case. Unless I misunderstand how this works, the actual RF signal path is exactly the same for SDV channels as it is for broadcast channels. The only difference is that the TA gives the Tivo some help in figuring out what frequency to tune to. But once that has been accomplished it was my understanding that the SDV channels are being processed exactly the same all the way down the line straight through to your HDMI port (or component or whatever), basically. Of course, I'm seeing this most on channels that I either didnt really wathc ebfore or are brand new to TWC. For example, TWC just added FoodHD (yeah, I watch it) and I have had some severe macroblocking along with huge numbers of corrected and uncorrected errors in spite of 95 signal and 36 SNR when tuned to that channel. So maybe its coming down the pipe hosed up. I don't know. Any of our resident gurus here have any thoughts? (That would be you , SCSIRAID


----------



## SCSIRAID

szurlo said:


> Yeah, I think I'm seeing the same thing, but I cant think of a logical reason why that would be the case. Unless I misunderstand how this works, the actual RF signal path is exactly the same for SDV channels as it is for broadcast channels. The only difference is that the TA gives the Tivo some help in figuring out what frequency to tune to. But once that has been accomplished it was my understanding that the SDV channels are being processed exactly the same all the way down the line straight through to your HDMI port (or component or whatever), basically. Of course, I'm seeing this most on channels that I either didnt really wathc ebfore or are brand new to TWC. For example, TWC just added FoodHD (yeah, I watch it) and I have had some severe macroblocking along with huge numbers of corrected and uncorrected errors in spite of 95 signal and 36 SNR when tuned to that channel. So maybe its coming down the pipe hosed up. I don't know. Any of our resident gurus here have any thoughts? (That would be you , SCSIRAID


You are correct. All the tuning and decoding is done in the TiVo just like all the other channels. TA just provides a channel map to TiVo and handles the SDV protocol to the head end.

It could very well be coming down the pipe hosed up. Natgeo was like that for a while... Discovery HD too... TWC fixed those here. Discovery HD is still wonky sometimes. One thing you can do is tune the offending SDV channel and then go into TA Diags. There you can also find signal strength and SNR. TA will actually give you dBmV measurement of signal strength. I found that in Raleigh... the SDV carriers are HOT HOT HOT by about 3-4 dB compared to the non-SDV's.


----------



## jmaditto

dartagnan_007 said:


> Hello All,
> Today Two Time Warner techs came to my house to install a second Tuning adaptor for my second Tivo. THis was the fourth trip it took before they actually showed up with the Tuning adaptor. Half way through the install they were told by dispatch that I was not allowed to have nore then one Tuning adaptor on my account. Is anyone else having this Problem? If so di you find a way around it?
> 
> I am in Columbia, SC
> 
> I have already filed a complaint with the BBB which is my second in regards to Tuning adaptors and also a complaint wiht the FCC.
> Thanks for your help,
> Scott


I'm in Columbia too and had my second TA installed a week or so ago. No problems. I will say when I scheduled it the person on the phone had no clue what a TA was and the installers (3 of them) didn't have a clue I already had one. They may be trying to limit initial installs due to high demand and low supply of TAs. Cant imagine they will try and have a permanent 1 TA per account limit.


----------



## mercurial

I skimmed the last few pages so hopefully this hasn't been brought up already, but anyone seeing this odd thing with the TA in the Raleigh/Cary area:

Tuning to Hallmark HD (246) gets the "tuning adapter cannot provide this channel" message.

Tuning to Outdoor Channel HD (247) gets just a blank screen.

If I manually add AMC HD (244) to the Channels I Recieve list, then it shows up in the guide with no data ("To Be Announced") and if I tune to it, it comes in but gets immediately removed from the Channels I Receive list.

This happens on 2 different S3's and an TivoHD. All with their own seperate TA. Very strange. Any ideas?


----------



## SCSIRAID

mercurial said:


> I skimmed the last few pages so hopefully this hasn't been brought up already, but anyone seeing this odd thing with the TA in the Raleigh/Cary area:
> 
> Tuning to Hallmark HD (246) gets the "tuning adapter cannot provide this channel" message.
> 
> Tuning to Outdoor Channel HD (247) gets just a blank screen.
> 
> If I manually add AMC HD (244) to the Channels I Recieve list, then it shows up in the guide with no data ("To Be Announced") and if I tune to it, it comes in but gets immediately removed from the Channels I Receive list.
> 
> This happens on 2 different S3's and an TivoHD. All with their own seperate TA. Very strange. Any ideas?


Hallmark HD was not added to our lineup by TWC. It was pulled and changed to AMC HD. However, Tribune added Hallmark but did not add AMC. AMC shows up in the channel list because the TA has it in the channel map. Hallmark shows up because Tribune has it in the guide data. AMC has no guide data because Tribune doesnt have it in our lineup. I didnt notice that it gets removed from the channel list if you tune it... but that may be because it isnt in the Tribune list.

Outdoor channel requires a subscription to Sports and Games. A 'you need to subscribe' screen would be a good thing but.... a black screen is all you get.

A couple days ago I opened a lineup problem with TiVo on AMC and Hallmark. Hopefully it will get fixed by the end of the week... Im not holding my breath mind you...


----------



## mercurial

SCSIRAID said:


> Hallmark HD was not added to our lineup by TWC. It was pulled and changed to AMC HD. However, Tribune added Hallmark but did not add AMC. AMC shows up in the channel list because the TA has it in the channel map. Hallmark shows up because Tribune has it in the guide data. AMC has no guide data because Tribune doesnt have it in our lineup. I didnt notice that it gets removed from the channel list if you tune it... but that may be because it isnt in the Tribune list.
> 
> Outdoor channel requires a subscription to Sports and Games. A 'you need to subscribe' screen would be a good thing but.... a black screen is all you get.
> 
> A couple days ago I opened a lineup problem with TiVo on AMC and Hallmark. Hopefully it will get fixed by the end of the week... Im not holding my breath mind you...


Thanks, maybe it's just me but I verified the "removed when tuned" on all three boxes. Baffled me. I'll remove Outdoor. I thought it was coming in when I first added it, so I assumed it was part of my lineup, but maybe I didn't check it or it was a quirk. Not a channel I'd care for anyway.

Is there any word on what they'll be rolling out HD-wise the next few months?


----------



## mercurial

Well AMC-HD showed up as a line-up change on one of my TiVos... one of the S2DTs... 

So force a connect and it may show up for you. Just started that on the TivoHD. Not going to bother going down to try it on the S3 in the basement and the S3 in the family room is busy transfering shows from the PC that were lost when I just divorced the expander and replaced the drive. So I'm not 100&#37; it's really there yet...


----------



## SCSIRAID

mercurial said:


> Thanks, maybe it's just me but I verified the "removed when tuned" on all three boxes. Baffled me. I'll remove Outdoor. I thought it was coming in when I first added it, so I assumed it was part of my lineup, but maybe I didn't check it or it was a quirk. Not a channel I'd care for anyway.
> 
> Is there any word on what they'll be rolling out HD-wise the next few months?


Yup... I tried it too and it removed it from my channel list after it is tuned.


----------



## RTPGiants

So, mostly the TA has been working ok for me. Tivo's taped some suggestions, we've taped some real stuff, etc. But I've had two issues:

1) Last week we lost power for long enough to run down the UPS, and hence everything powered off. Upon coming back up, the TA had a solid green light, but I could not tune switched video (I could tune non-switched HD fine). I once again had to unplug the USB conneciton and reconnect it. This made Tivo "refind" the TA and then all worked fine. While I hope our power is typically stable enough to not encounter this regularly, it's still annoying. Why can't everything get along when they all sort of get powered on at the same time?

2) Yesterday we tried to record Mythbusters on DiscoveryHD. I didn't see the message, but my wife reported this morning that Tivo said it couldn't detect the signal and thus didn't record. Tuning DiscoveryHD this morning worked fine. So I'm a little at a loss as to what happened. I've not seen any signal-quality problems. The TA either works or it doesn't (see #1 above), nothing half-way.


----------



## kevinivey

where does the tape go? (-:


----------



## KeithB

Tightly around the neck of some TWC executives -- I recommend duct tape.


----------



## KeithB

I was unable to tune a few HD channels Friday afternoon - 266 Science HD, 264 Versus HD, and 212 Biography HD. Every one of them said "temporarily unavailable". 264 Versus HD later came in haltingly, macro-blocking, and finally freezing. Tuning it again later was successful. I called TWC tech support, they passed me to the CC/TA team, they had me pull and re-insert power on the TA. After it rebooted and reloaded, I pulled and re-inserted the USB. Still no 266 or 212. Strangely enough I *was* able to tune 170, BBC America. 

Finally, the CC/TA agent said they'd have to roll a truck Saturday morning, check the signal/frequency/etc at my outlet, and possibly replace the TA. Ask me how excited I'm not.


----------



## KeithB

KeithB said:


> . . . agent said they'd have to roll a truck Saturday morning, check the signal/frequency/etc at my outlet, and possibly replace the TA. Ask me how excited I'm not.


_The good:_
1. It was a TWC employee, not a contractor
2. He was a capable and professional cable television tech
3. He temporarily swapped my distribution amp to insure it wasn't the source of the problem (it wasn't)

_The bad:_
1. He didn't recognize the Tuning Adapter. I had to tell him it was a TWC-supplied box. I suspect it's the first one he's encountered.
2. The signals coming into my house are badly unbalanced, good on the lower analog end, down to borderline through the middle, and back up on the higher end.
3. He checked the signals at the pole and reported everything to TWC engineering

Poorly balanced TWC line amps (presumably due to repeated unnecessary tweaking by unskilled contractors) were the reason RoadRunner cable internet was never stable in my neighborhood, and why I dropped TWC RR in favor of slower but rock-solid DSL three years ago. I guess some things never change in the land of cable television. 

It was really disappointing Friday evening to be forwarded to the CC/TA team and they wanted to schedule a truck roll. It seems more like a channel mapping / SDV issue, but they ignored that concern when I mentioned it. The TiVo DVR diagnostics screen seems to think it should tune the missing channels in analog when they're definitely HD signals. The TA diagnostics screen says it's successfully loaded the channel map and the TiVo knows it's received the channel map from the TA. So it seems only logical it's a data configuration problem. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Shmooh

An update for anybody with a TA whose diagnostics say the server is unavailable (also with no Rf IP Address)...

As speculated a couple weeks ago in this forum, this could very well be caused by a weak return path. My personal setup was such that I had a very high return path loss due to a 3-way split followed by an amplified splitter _without_ an active return path. While standard cable worked without issue, this setup prevented my TA (and my cable modem when connected through the amplified splitter) from syncing with the back-end server.

I replaced the amplified splitter with one that has an _active return path_ (new splitter is the Electroline EDA FT8100). It has 3db of forward gain, and 0db return path "gain" (versus a more typical 4db forward gain and 10-11db return path loss for 8-way amplified splitters).

After the swap, my cable modem worked through the splitter (it didn't before), and the TA was able to communicate with the server (all diagnostics look good, including finding the server and getting an Rf IP Address). I was able to tune all non-SDV channels without issue, which I wasn't able to do before when the TA was connected (e.g., HBOHD wouldn't come in and a local HD channel didn't connect sometimes).

The TA, while still warm to the touch, did not seem nearly as hot as it was before. As suggested here, the heat may have been caused by the TA constantly trying to sync with the server.

However, I am still unable to get any SDV channels. The Tivo tells me that it has a channel lock, and considers the tuning a success. However - I just get a black screen for all SDV channels. Again, non-SDV channels seem unaffected.

I tried rebooting the Tivo and the TA numerous times, as well as disconnecting and reconnecting the USB connection several times. I did these reboots/reconnects in various combinations, including the ones recommended here. Nothing seemed to work, and I'm basically out of ideas.

Unless somebody here has a suggestion of something to try, I'm going to call TWC tomorrow to get a tech to come out (joy). With my internal wiring issues resolved and the cable modem working through the splitter, I'm guessing I just have a bad TA.


----------



## bxojr

After several weeks of using the TA, I can report that we've continued to see occasional glitches that appear to be signal dropouts. Most common are transient freezes or pixelation, but it's still not unusual for us to have a TiVo recording ruined by a five- or ten-minute dropout. (The symptom we see is frozen playback, which you can only get past by fast-forwarding.)

What I don't understand is what could be causing this. It is clearly TA-related, because a) I never saw this problem before the TA, and b) it only happens on SDV channels. But that doesn't make any sense to me, because (as has been discussed here) once the channel is tuned, there shouldn't be any difference in the signal path.

It happens just frequently enough that I'm nervous every time I schedule a recording from an SDV channel (e.g. Disney HD, Science Channel HD), because there's a decent chance the recording will be bad. My daughter wants me to add the SD Disney Channel back to the channel list because of this problem.

Since it sounds like some others are seeing similar glitches, I'm inclined to suspect that the problem is at TWC's end, and not in our reception. But that's not very reassuring. Anyway, I just thought I'd add my experiences to the discussion.


----------



## mercurial

I'm getting the same thing on my SDV channels. I've seen some reports that it could be too STRONG a signal (does the TA amp at all?). I need to check the signal levels and see if they're in the upper 90's on those channels and if so, I'm going to get a few attenuators and try to drop the signal to see if it improves things.


----------



## SCSIRAID

mercurial said:


> I'm getting the same thing on my SDV channels. I've seen some reports that it could be too STRONG a signal (does the TA amp at all?). I need to check the signal levels and see if they're in the upper 90's on those channels and if so, I'm going to get a few attenuators and try to drop the signal to see if it improves things.


Before jumping to attenuation just yet... the most important thing to look for is the RS Uncorrected number in DVR Diags. If you see pixelations and RS Uncorrected is 0.. then the problem is coming from the network provider. Ive been talking to TWC engineering on exactly this on Animal Planet HD and Discovery Channel HD. If your signal level is in the 90's and SNR is 34-35 then your signal is likely fine and the problem is coming from TWC or their suppliers of content.

If RS Corrected is non-zero... then there are errors in the digital stream that are being detected by TiVo. This could be signal level, ingress, reflections etc etc...


----------



## SCSIRAID

bxojr said:


> After several weeks of using the TA, I can report that we've continued to see occasional glitches that appear to be signal dropouts. Most common are transient freezes or pixelation, but it's still not unusual for us to have a TiVo recording ruined by a five- or ten-minute dropout. (The symptom we see is frozen playback, which you can only get past by fast-forwarding.)
> 
> What I don't understand is what could be causing this. It is clearly TA-related, because a) I never saw this problem before the TA, and b) it only happens on SDV channels. But that doesn't make any sense to me, because (as has been discussed here) once the channel is tuned, there shouldn't be any difference in the signal path.
> 
> It happens just frequently enough that I'm nervous every time I schedule a recording from an SDV channel (e.g. Disney HD, Science Channel HD), because there's a decent chance the recording will be bad. My daughter wants me to add the SD Disney Channel back to the channel list because of this problem.
> 
> Since it sounds like some others are seeing similar glitches, I'm inclined to suspect that the problem is at TWC's end, and not in our reception. But that's not very reassuring. Anyway, I just thought I'd add my experiences to the discussion.


I suggest you watch a couple shows live and when you see pixelation... go into DVR Diags and check RS Uncorrected. If it remains zero... the problem is with the cableco or upstream and not your TiVo or TA.


----------



## mercurial

SCSIRAID said:


> Before jumping to attenuation just yet... the most important thing to look for is the RS Uncorrected number in DVR Diags. If you see pixelations and RS Uncorrected is 0.. then the problem is coming from the network provider. Ive been talking to TWC engineering on exactly this on Animal Planet HD and Discovery Channel HD. If your signal level is in the 90's and SNR is 34-35 then your signal is likely fine and the problem is coming from TWC or their suppliers of content.
> 
> If RS Corrected is non-zero... then there are errors in the digital stream that are being detected by TiVo. This could be signal level, ingress, reflections etc etc...


Is the SNR in the TA diagnostics or in the CC diagnostics? It seems to be mostly Animal Planet HD, Discovery-HD, and TLC-HD. I've noticed (and it may just be luck or coincidence) that when it gets really bad and keeps freezing/pixelating/dropping audio non-stop, most of the time manually tuning one channel up and one channel down causes it to clear up for a while. No idea if that really works or not but I also have noticed a lot of times when I tune directly to an SDV channel from the guide, it will be black with no audio and if I just tune up and down manually it will then come in...


----------



## SCSIRAID

mercurial said:


> Is the SNR in the TA diagnostics or in the CC diagnostics? It seems to be mostly Animal Planet HD, Discovery-HD, and TLC-HD. I've noticed (and it may just be luck or coincidence) that when it gets really bad and keeps freezing/pixelating/dropping audio non-stop, most of the time manually tuning one channel up and one channel down causes it to clear up for a while. No idea if that really works or not but I also have noticed a lot of times when I tune directly to an SDV channel from the guide, it will be black with no audio and if I just tune up and down manually it will then come in...


SNR and RS Uncorrected/Corrected is in DVR Diagnostics.


----------



## RTPGiants

I have seen pixelation and other artifacts in recordings from FxHD. I'll have to try to watch it live and see if they occur and then look at the various error readings.


----------



## ccb718

SCSIRAID said:


> I suggest you watch a couple shows live and when you see pixelation... go into DVR Diags and check RS Uncorrected. If it remains zero... the problem is with the cableco or upstream and not your TiVo or TA.


Since TWC changed out my TA last week after I had recieved a defective box, I've really not had any difficulties except those occasional glitches and freezes. BUT... they've been happening on some other non SVD and HD channels on TV's that have no TIVO. I have attributed it to weather issues we've had here lately. I will continue to keep track of it though and use your suggestion on checking the problem.

BTW...I really think I'm one of the chosen few here in Fayetteville that have a TA...the TWC installer who brought out my TA said it was the first he had ever dealt with but did at least know about what it was supposed to do and how to install it. He also said he was afraid when he read the ticket that they wouldn't have one to replace the bad one with...but it was one of 4.

Thanks for putting up with the long post and thanks to all for having the site...it's a wealth of information.


----------



## KeithB

After the spouse was fast asleep last night, I tried viewing the TA diagnostics screen, but TiVo said it wasn't available. Knowing this indicates a USB communications snafu between the TiVo and the TA, I rebooted the TiVo. (I really hate the lengthy time required  for the TiVo HD to reboot. I don't think I ever had to reboot my Series 1 except for those times I fubared something hacking it.  ) 

Since rebooting, it seems the majority of the HD channels in the 200-289 range are successfully tuning again. I suspect there are bugs in the USB communication between TiVo and the TA, but have no idea which device (if not both!) is the culprit. It might be time to install a higher-quality short USB cable, as well. Anyone have any good suggestions?


----------



## mercurial

SCSIRAID said:


> SNR and RS Uncorrected/Corrected is in DVR Diagnostics.


Seeing pixelation on DSC-HD - Signal Strength 95-100, RS Uncorrected 0, RS Corrected 58.

So waht does that mean?


----------



## SCSIRAID

mercurial said:


> Seeing pixelation on DSC-HD - Signal Strength 95-100, RS Uncorrected 0, RS Corrected 58.
> 
> So waht does that mean?


That means that the TiVo found no errors in the stream that it couldnt correct (Thats the RS Corrected and Uncorrected numbers). The pixelation did not originate between the modulator at the head end and your TiVo... It must have origintated upstream from there... in the head end network or satellite receiver or at Discovery Channel.


----------



## mercurial

SCSIRAID said:


> That means that the TiVo found no errors in the stream that it couldnt correct (Thats the RS Corrected and Uncorrected numbers). The pixelation did not originate between the modulator at the head end and your TiVo... It must have origintated upstream from there... in the head end network or satellite receiver or at Discovery Channel.


Considering how consistent it is with DSC-HD, TLC-HD, and APL-HD (haven't checked their diags), then how does one get it fixed? I assum if it's the true head-end or sat feed, they'd have to get a lot of complaints but if it's some random spot between me and there, I have little faith of ever getting them to fix it.


----------



## SCSIRAID

mercurial said:


> Considering how consistent it is with DSC-HD, TLC-HD, and APL-HD (haven't checked their diags), then how does one get it fixed? I assum if it's the true head-end or sat feed, they'd have to get a lot of complaints but if it's some random spot between me and there, I have little faith of ever getting them to fix it.


Do you have two TiVo's? If so do some recordings on both and verify that dropouts on one repeat exactly on the other.... Even better.. if you also have an 8300 and can duplicate there. Call service, ask for a TWC tech and not a contractor... escalate to supervisor... That is what I did when NatGeo was messed up.

I had APLHD problems but they seem to have cleared up. I also have issues with DSCHD.


----------



## mercurial

SCSIRAID said:


> Do you have two TiVo's? If so do some recordings on both and verify that dropouts on one repeat exactly on the other.... Even better.. if you also have an 8300 and can duplicate there. Call service, ask for a TWC tech and not a contractor... escalate to supervisor... That is what I did when NatGeo was messed up.
> 
> I had APLHD problems but they seem to have cleared up. I also have issues with DSCHD.


I have three TiVos (2x S3, 1x THD) - well five if we count the S2DTs but the issue is it always seems to happen when I'm browsing live. I moved over a bunch of SPs to the new HD channels last night. Once I see it showing up on them, I'll try duplicating it on another box and see if I can get some traction. It's annoying as hell but hard to find time to track down properly (when you have to involve TWC) since it's "just television"...

Thanks.


----------



## szurlo

I'm having some pixelation on some channels as well, but I have discovered something that does not give me a warm fuzzy feeling. Although there are only certain channels that give me serious pixelation issues, (TBSHD and FoodHD), I have discovered that its ALWAYS tuner 0 in DVR Diagnostics that shows the high error rates (uncorrected and corrected). I have yet to see any errors on the second tuner. Are the designations of tuner 0 and tuner 1 actually "hard coded" to the physical tuners in the Tivo, or is the same physical tuner not always "Tuner 0"? Anyone know?


----------



## jmaditto

How we doing Carolians? We haven't been on page 2 for a long time. No news is good news?

My TA's have operated almost perfectly. Couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## szurlo

jmaditto said:


> How we doing Carolians? We haven't been on page 2 for a long time. No news is good news?
> 
> My TA's have operated almost perfectly. Couldn't be more pleased.


Working great. Few hiccups the first week, but working as advertised since. Now if I could just get a handle on the pixelation issue...


----------



## KeithB

I suspect my SDV tuning problems are caused by unbalanced signals coming into my house. The TWC lineman who visited two weeks ago observed things weren't level across all frequencies, but nothing has really improved since his visit. I replaced my inexpensive distribution amplifier with a higher-quality unit, and also replaced the USB cable with a better one. Still the TiVo regularly fails to tune (and record!) HD channels and reports them "temporarily unavailable". Voice mail messages left for David Krueger and Matt Corbett in the Charlotte office haven't generated any callbacks, either.  I guess my next calls have to go higher up in the Charlotte organization, or maybe I'll see if Dorain Jacobs can help.


----------



## rexer99

After several weeks of problem-free operation, for some reason I now have the eight (8) flash sequence on the LED of my TA. I think I have tried every restart/reboot sequence, but I may be wrong. Is there a consensus on the best way to fix this problem? I apologize if this has been fully addressed elsewhere. If so, please point me in the right direction. I have read several posts complaining about the problem, but I could not find a definitive solution. I have a Series 3 HD with TWC in Lexington, SC. Thanks for any help.


----------



## SCSIRAID

rexer99 said:


> After several weeks of problem-free operation, for some reason I now have the eight (8) flash sequence on the LED of my TA. I think I have tried every restart/reboot sequence, but I may be wrong. Is there a consensus on the best way to fix this problem? I apologize if this has been fully addressed elsewhere. If so, please point me in the right direction. I have read several posts complaining about the problem, but I could not find a definitive solution. I have a Series 3 HD with TWC in Lexington, SC. Thanks for any help.


IIRC 8 flashes is means the box isnt authorized. You will need to call TWC and get them to fix your account. You will probably want to get the 'MAC' addresses off the back of the unit before you call.


----------



## rexer99

Thanks. Any particular "buzz words" to use so they will actually have some idea what I am calling about?


----------



## SCSIRAID

rexer99 said:


> Thanks. Any particular "buzz words" to use so they will actually have some idea what I am calling about?


I would tell them that you are a TiVo cablecard customer with a Tuning Adapter and that the Tuning Adapter has stopped working and is flashing an 8 blinks pattern. I would then say that I heard from good sources that it means that the Tuning Adapter may not be properly set up on my account. Give them the eMAC number and tell 'em to fix it and make it snappy


----------



## kevinivey

I reduced my signal from 100% to 50% ,and pixelation issues have disappeared entirely. go figure! 38db avg. with amp ,and 30db without amp.


----------



## szurlo

kevinivey said:


> I reduced my signal from 100% to 50% ,and pixelation issues have disappeared entirely. go figure! 38db avg. with amp ,and 30db without amp.


Then I may try that. My signal runs 95-100. What kind of attenuator did you use?


----------



## SCSIRAID

szurlo said:


> Then I may try that. My signal runs 95-100. What kind of attenuator did you use?


The S3 really doesnt like high signal levels... The THD is much more forgiving. I have a 6db attenuator on my S3 and it calms down pretty much all the RS Uncorrected issues. The majority of my channels come in at about 90-95 with only the SDV stuff coming in at 100. 34db SNR.


----------



## szurlo

SCSIRAID said:


> The S3 really doesnt like high signal levels... The THD is much more forgiving. I have a 6db attenuator on my S3 and it calms down pretty much all the RS Uncorrected issues. The majority of my channels come in at about 90-95 with only the SDV stuff coming in at 100. 34db SNR.


Hmmm. So cooling the signal to my THD down a bit may not help.
Any theories on why the SDV channels would be hotter? It is, in fact, only SDV channels that I'm having issues with..


----------



## kevinivey

I figured I would just remove the amp , and then check . I considered adding a attenuator, but looks like I didn't need one. I do have a 3 way splitter and it's loss is -7db.


----------



## szurlo

kevinivey said:


> I figured I would just remove the amp , and then check . I considered adding a attenuator, but looks like I didn't need one. I do have a 3 way splitter and it's loss is -7db.


Well, I have no amps. I'm at 95-100 at the Tivo even after a splitter. I guess I'll pick up an attenuator and see if it helps.


----------



## rexer99

Thanks. I sent an email to TWC Support. Believe it or not, they quickly responded, sent out a new signal, and the problem is fixed.


----------



## jetland

Can anyone tell me their experience with approximate wait time for a TA with TWC in South Charlotte / Union County? I applied using the website form on 3/26 (again on 4/6) and it's been radio silent since. I called TW a few times to request *any* ETA updates and I just get the standard, "we'll contact you". Love my new Tivo but getting only half the channels I subscribe to. Any similar experiences? Thanks!


----------



## KeithB

KeithB said:


> I suspect my SDV tuning problems are caused by unbalanced signals coming into my house. The TWC lineman who visited two weeks ago observed things weren't level across all frequencies, but nothing has really improved since his visit. I replaced my inexpensive distribution amplifier with a higher-quality unit, and also replaced the USB cable with a better one. Still the TiVo regularly fails to tune (and record!) HD channels and reports them "temporarily unavailable". Voice mail messages left for David Krueger and Matt Corbett in the Charlotte office haven't generated any callbacks, either.  I guess my next calls have to go higher up in the Charlotte organization, or maybe I'll see if Dorain Jacobs can help.


After sending e-mail to both Dorain Jacobs and David Krueger, David called me back this afternoon. He assured me they're sending a TWC lead technician this week to identify and resolve the issues preventing reliable HD/SDV reception at my house. (Of course, that doesn't guarantee someone else won't futz  everything up a week later.)

I certainly hope so. I'd really rather not sell the TiVo HD and be forced to settle for an AT&T U-verse DVR. But if that's what I have to do, I may just have a bargain TiVo HD w/lifetime subscription available next week.


----------



## TheGreek76

Hello to my fellow Carolinians. I've had my TivoHd for a few months with no major issues and I got the tuning adapter about 3-4 weeks ago. The self install went smoothly and I've only had one reboot since. I have had one issue since the install, I have several channels that won't tune in even with the TA. The 4 channels in the HD Plus tier (HDNet, MGMHD, and UnivHD) and several channels in the digital sports tier, but not all of them. For example I don't get 135 (Big Ten Network),137 (Tennis),138 (Outdoor),139 (NHL), but do get 140 (Fox Soccer). Checking all the diagnostics, it looks like it is successful tuning the stations and all the signal #s look good, but all I get is the black screen. Is this some kind of authorization issue?


----------



## SCSIRAID

TheGreek76 said:


> Hello to my fellow Carolinians. I've had my TivoHd for a few months with no major issues and I got the tuning adapter about 3-4 weeks ago. The self install went smoothly and I've only had one reboot since. I have had one issue since the install, I have several channels that won't tune in even with the TA. The 4 channels in the HD Plus tier (HDNet, MGMHD, and UnivHD) and several channels in the digital sports tier, but not all of them. For example I don't get 135 (Big Ten Network),137 (Tennis),138 (Outdoor),139 (NHL), but do get 140 (Fox Soccer). Checking all the diagnostics, it looks like it is successful tuning the stations and all the signal #s look good, but all I get is the black screen. Is this some kind of authorization issue?


Do you subscribe to those extra cost tiers? If so... TWC may have your account messed up.


----------



## TheGreek76

Yeah, I get them on my regular cable box, but not on the Tivo.


----------



## SCSIRAID

TheGreek76 said:


> Yeah, I get them on my regular cable box, but not on the Tivo.


Sounds like your account needs to be 'balanced' (cableco term).


----------



## TheGreek76

SCSIRAID said:


> Sounds like your account needs to be 'balanced' (cableco term).


Can I contact them via email to correct, or will I have to call them or go to the office? I'd rather do that as I've not had great luck dealing with reps on the phone it the past.


----------



## SCSIRAID

TheGreek76 said:


> Can I contact them via email to correct, or will I have to call them or go to the office? I'd rather do that as I've not had great luck dealing with reps on the phone it the past.


You can try the email route... who knows.. it might work.


----------



## KeithB

KeithB said:


> After sending e-mail to both Dorain Jacobs and David Krueger, David called me back this afternoon. He assured me they're sending a TWC lead technician this week to identify and resolve the issues preventing reliable HD/SDV reception at my house. (Of course, that doesn't guarantee someone else won't futz  everything up a week later.)


I'm happy to say TWC resolved 99.8% of my HD tuning difficulties this morning. They replaced crimped-on cable ends throughout my signal path with higher-quality compression fittings, and even built new patch cords. For the first time ever, I'm able to tune completely through the HD range of channels 200-289 with no recurring issues. I had two occurrences where the TiVo failed to tune two different channels, but upon forcing a retry they both tuned successfully. Before this morning, the TiVo's retry function had never been successful.

My greatest thanks go to the TWC service techs _(Thanks, Russell, Dee, and Justin!!)_ for their prompt arrival and professional work this morning. I can finally say I'm pleased with my HD signal reception. I'm also happy to tell other TiVo users about the great service TWC provided this morning.

Now if everything stays stable for the next week or two, maybe I can FINALLY install that 1 TB hard disk drive that's been waiting. :up:


----------



## Shmooh

Well - my TA works, finally. Just for anybody else who runs into problems in the future:

Brief history (reading is only for the curious, I've said all this before):
* TivoHD, 1 MCard, no problems with non-SDV channels.
* Got a Tuning Adapter when they became available. Hooked it up, but it wouldn't connect to the back-end server (the server was 'Unavailable' and the TA did not get an IP address - seen via the TA diagnostics on the Tivo). It also got very hot.
* I did not get any SDV channels, and many of my other channels refused to tune or were very slow to tune.
* Discovered that my cable modem wouldn't work through the same jack either, since it was behind a couple splitters.
* I ordered a new amplified splitter with an active return path and hooked it up. Cable modem worked on the jack. The TA connected to the server and got an IP address, but would still not tune SDV channels. Oddly - the Tivo seemed to think it tuned them successfully. I just didn't get any picture or sound.

So, with my TA still not working, I called Time Warner (After navigating several menus, I think I got some tech support in India.). After explaining what it was, he eventually told me they had some problems with some bad TAs and that they'd send me a new one. (He clearly didn't know what he was talking about, though.) I was fine with that, and just sat back to wait.

We got a call from TWC a couple days later from some people who knew a lot about the TAs. They said they had very few hardware failures with the TAs. They noticed something wrong on my account and had my wife reboot the TA after they corrected it. Still nothing. With that failure, they made an appointment to come out on Saturday.

The guy who came out was familiar with TAs (Lou). He tried basic troubleshooting (oddly, he did not restart the Tivo). It didn't work (still no SDV), but he said it was a bit odd because with the solid green light it usually means everything is fine. He even tested the signal levels on the line and said they were good.

Suspecting an account problem, he called the back office. They noticed/confirmed something wrong on the account (according to the guy who came out, the person he was talking to on the phone was good an knew what he was doing - 'Curtis', I think. He also said 'Mary' was good.). He unplugged the TA (power). The guy in the back office changed something (took a minute or two). The local guy then plugged the TA back in. The TA got its new settings/authorization, and then just worked.

I now get all channels, and have no problems. I'm glad that's over with!

---------

So - long story short, I had two problems with different symptoms:

1) Not a strong enough return path signal for the 'cable modem' in the TA to work successfully.

Symptoms: Server is 'unavailable' in TA diagnostics. No Rf IP Address in diagnostics. TA got very hot. Poor performance when trying to tune non-SDV channels. No SDV channels. -Did- have a solid green light on the TA. A standard cable modem did not work through the jack - it got stuck trying to get 'Online', but got through the 'Send' step.

Resolution: Remove splitters in the path to increase signal strength or replace a non-active return path amplified splitter with one that has an active return path. I used an Electroline 8100.


2) Account with TWC was set up incorrectly.

Symptoms: TA appears to be working properly - diagnostics look okay, solid green light on the TA. Tivo thinks it's tuning successfully. No SDV channels. Other channels behave as normal. A standard cable modem works fine through the jack.

Resolution: TWC has to modify the account. TA needs to be rebooted. Exact procedure: Unplug TA (power). TWC changes account settings, then gives you the go-ahead. Plug TA back in. TA establishes its connection, and eventually goes solid green. Have Tivo acknowledge the TA when it finds it. (You may not be able to get this level of tech support yourself, and may need to have somebody come out.)


I hope this helps others with similar problems.


----------



## bxojr

In an effort to debug my continuing occasional glitches and signal dropouts on SDV channels, I spent some time watching live TV over the weekend. Naturally, I did not manage to catch a full-blown signal outage (maybe that's good news, if it means they're not happening anymore, but I'm not that optimistic). I did, however, catch quite a few instances of pixelation and momentary "hiccups" on the two worst-offending channels, Science Channel HD and Disney HD.

I checked the DVR Diagnostics after each glitch, and "RS Uncorrected" never changed from 0. On one occasion, "RS Corrected" incremented to 1, but that was the exception.

If I understand correctly, this means that the problem is upstream and not being caused by my TiVo. I'm trying to figure out what my next step is:


Is it worth trying an attenuator? Signal strength hovers around 34-35 dB. Or is this problem not consistent with a too-hot signal?
How about a splitter to route the downstream signal around the TA?
If I call TWC with what I know today, am I likely to get anywhere, or are they going to blame things on the TiVo as long as possible? If so, I guess I'll need to go the route of getting a TWC DVR and trying to duplicate the problem.

Any thoughts?


----------



## SCSIRAID

bxojr said:


> In an effort to debug my continuing occasional glitches and signal dropouts on SDV channels, I spent some time watching live TV over the weekend. Naturally, I did not manage to catch a full-blown signal outage (maybe that's good news, if it means they're not happening anymore, but I'm not that optimistic). I did, however, catch quite a few instances of pixelation and momentary "hiccups" on the two worst-offending channels, Science Channel HD and Disney HD.
> 
> I checked the DVR Diagnostics after each glitch, and "RS Uncorrected" never changed from 0. On one occasion, "RS Corrected" incremented to 1, but that was the exception.
> 
> If I understand correctly, this means that the problem is upstream and not being caused by my TiVo. I'm trying to figure out what my next step is:
> 
> 
> Is it worth trying an attenuator? Signal strength hovers around 34-35 dB. Or is this problem not consistent with a too-hot signal?
> How about a splitter to route the downstream signal around the TA?
> If I call TWC with what I know today, am I likely to get anywhere, or are they going to blame things on the TiVo as long as possible? If so, I guess I'll need to go the route of getting a TWC DVR and trying to duplicate the problem.
> 
> Any thoughts?


If your RS Uncorrected stays at 0 then the problem is upstream... The only thing you should do is complain


----------



## BigBearf

Update at Wrightsville Beach NC
Both M-Cards and SDV 801 firmware working well. No problems so far for 4 weeks.
BigBearf


----------



## mercurial

Intreresting... Watching FoxHD tonight (the not so HD broadcast of the League of Extraordinary Gentlemen). Pixelating, blocking, and droping out like crazy. DVR diagnostics QAM 256, SNR 35db, RS uncorrected 122, RS corrected 80...


----------



## jmaditto

Are we 100% deployed in the Carolinas? I did talk to my first CSR on the phone last night that had heard of a TA. Making progress I guess.


----------



## jmaditto

Man I posted too soon. One TA is now dead. It won't power up at all. TWC coming maybe today to replace it. Now, my other TA is "not authorized" and will not resolve SDV. No one on the phone could help me.

Can someone check the status of their working TA and let me know what it says?

Go into the TA Diagnostics, then to the second page at the top and select "Tuning Resolver" Mine says "Authorized=NO and Opstatus=disabled" This cannot be right so I would appreciate anyone checking theirs. Thanks


----------



## kevinivey

Authorized:Yes
OpStatus:Ready


----------



## jmaditto

kevinivey said:


> Authorized:Yes
> OpStatus:Ready


Perfect. I just need to get someone from TWC to know how to reauthorize me now.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## szurlo

Well, as of this evening, I can receive no SDV channels. Solid light on the TA, but was unable to enter TA diags. Power cycled TA. Came back up with solid light. Diags now work and look fine based on what I recall from before. Rebooted TiVo. No help. Waited a half hour just to be sure it didnt need to re-download a channel map or something, but no joy. Cant tune any of the SDV channels. Cablecards and TA show Authorized. Time to call TWC.


----------



## SCSIRAID

szurlo said:


> Well, as of this evening, I can receive no SDV channels. Solid light on the TA, but was unable to enter TA diags. Power cycled TA. Came back up with solid light. Diags now work and look fine based on what I recall from before. Rebooted TiVo. No help. Waited a half hour just to be sure it didnt need to re-download a channel map or something, but no joy. Cant toon any of the SDV channels. Time to call TWC.


Suggest you pull power from both TA and TiVo... also unplug USB cable. Power up TA and TiVo... Once TA has solid light and TiVo has completely rebooted... plug in USB cable. This procedure usually works.


----------



## szurlo

SCSIRAID said:


> Suggest you pull power from both TA and TiVo... also unplug USB cable. Power up TA and TiVo... Once TA has solid light and TiVo has completely rebooted... plug in USB cable. This procedure usually works.


The CSR wanted me to do what I had already done, which was power cycle both devices one at a time. I went ahead and did it again, but took your advice and pulled the USB cable while they were rebooting. Once both boxes were back up I plugged the USB back in and I'm back in business.


----------



## SCSIRAID

szurlo said:


> The CSR wanted me to do what I had already done, which was power cycle both devices one at a time. I went ahead and did it again, but took your advice and pulled the USB cable while they were rebooting. Once both boxes were back up I plugged the USB back in and I'm back in business.


Great!!!!


----------



## jmaditto

Any TWC techs out there? The CSR's don't know how to reauthorize my TA. I have yet to get one that even knows what a TA is. I have told them over and over it isn't my TA but they are sending a truck with 2 new TA's later this week. Yea, one TA is dead but the other is just not authorized. Has to be something they can do at the office to fix this. Any help?


----------



## RTPGiants

So it's been a bunch of weeks now and still some TA issues. For the most part it's ok. However, still pixelation issues when watching or recording on some channels (Discovery HD, FXHD, especially) only on SDV channels. And when it does this, it only gets corrected errors, not uncorrected.

However, annoyingly it'll still sometimes just fail to record with "the signal was not available" in the recording history. This almost makes SDV recording a deal breaker as my wife doesn't trust it (failing the wife test is doom for electronics).


----------



## SCSIRAID

RTPGiants said:


> So it's been a bunch of weeks now and still some TA issues. For the most part it's ok. However, still pixelation issues when watching or recording on some channels (Discovery HD, FXHD, especially) only on SDV channels. And when it does this, it only gets corrected errors, not uncorrected.
> 
> However, annoyingly it'll still sometimes just fail to record with "the signal was not available" in the recording history. This almost makes SDV recording a deal breaker as my wife doesn't trust it (failing the wife test is doom for electronics).


You might consider adding your location to your profile..... TWC Raleigh is aware of the pixelation issue on SDV channels and some experiments are ongoing. Ive also seen two occurences the 'video signal not available' problem. Both were on SDV channels (USAHD and DSCHD). I have a loaner 8300 sitting beside the TiVo and have found that the pixelation events are only on the TiVo (8300 recordings are clean) and as you said... RS Uncorrected remains at 0 when they occur. Also... pay attention to the timer in the tuner diags... I noticed that the pixelation events during the recording reset the timer to zero as if TiVo did a 'retune' of the channel. This retune may be the source of the pixelation. Both my TiVo's (one S3 and one THD) exhibit the same pixelation events at exactly the same time and pattern...

My gut tells me that TA may be sending an 'update tuning' message to TiVo causing it to retune although the frequency and PID didnt change. However... its just a guess at this point. It could also be that there is something in the MPEG stream that is freaking out the TiVo. It would seem unlikely that it is an RF issue.


----------



## jmaditto

jmaditto said:


> Any TWC techs out there? The CSR's don't know how to reauthorize my TA. I have yet to get one that even knows what a TA is. I have told them over and over it isn't my TA but they are sending a truck with 2 new TA's later this week. Yea, one TA is dead but the other is just not authorized. Has to be something they can do at the office to fix this. Any help?


My dead TA was swapped with a new one and I was up and tuning and less than 5 mins. No firmware update. The strangest part was my one that was not authorized at 3:06pm today, became authorized on its own before the tech showed up. I asked him what I should say on the phone should this happen again and he had no clue. No clue at all how to troubleshoot. Oh well, I'm golden on both TAs for now. fingers crossed.


----------



## RTPGiants

Argh, now my TA is screwing up one whole tuner. On one tuner, I can tune as usual. On the other tuner, I can tune things like WRAL-HD, etc. but even the non-HD SciFi, Fx, etc. is toast. No problems on my Series 2 Tivo with those channels. 

Edit ... actually this is wrong. Turns out neither tuner can tune SDV or the standard SciFi, FX, etc. I'll investigate more later, but it is recording a non SDV HD recording right now.


Further edit ... One solid green light on the TA. In diagnostics, when tuned to a channel like 50, it says signal is 100&#37; and that it's tuned fine. No errors, etc. Just doesn't display anything (black screen). Same deal with SDV channels.

What a giant PITA this has turned out to be.


----------



## SugarBowl

My TA is not working at all this evening.

I couldn't even get the TA diagnostics screen to come up. After a few reboots and unplugs, the diagnostic screen comes up, but the TA is just blinking its green light nonstop.


----------



## jmaditto

SugarBowl said:


> My TA is not working at all this evening.
> 
> I couldn't even get the TA diagnostics screen to come up. After a few reboots and unplugs, the diagnostic screen comes up, but the TA is just blinking its green light nonstop.


Mine was doing that too. The TA documentation says that means call your cable provider. In the TA diag screen...go to page two and then select Tuner resolver. What is your status and opstatus?


----------



## RTPGiants

Reboot Tivo, reboot TA, unplug TA from Tivo, replug, and all is working again for now.


----------



## SugarBowl

jmaditto said:


> Mine was doing that too. The TA documentation says that means call your cable provider. In the TA diag screen...go to page two and then select Tuner resolver. What is your status and opstatus?


Another reboot and power off of the TA got it working. The Tivo displayed an 
"Acquiring channel map information" screen for about 5 minutes then it started working.


----------



## Reward

I have to reboot my TA every two days when watching SDV channels.

I've had the TA about two months or so and this just started happening the past week.

Are other people seeing the same thing?


----------



## crazzeto

Anyone experienceing long periods of channel drops or freezes while watching SDTV channels with the TA? Frequently when I turn on my TV I'll have video data frozen on the screen, changing channels fixes the the problem. When recording stuff off SDTV channels I'll get 10/15 minute signal drops in the recordings. There are also all kinds of artifacts, like brife audio and video drops throughout.


----------



## TiVolunteer

crazzeto said:


> Anyone experienceing long periods of channel drops or freezes while watching SDTV channels with the TA? Frequently when I turn on my TV I'll have video data frozen on the screen, changing channels fixes the the problem. When recording stuff off SDTV channels I'll get 10/15 minute signal drops in the recordings. There are also all kinds of artifacts, like brife audio and video drops throughout.


Yep, seeing the same thing. Only on SDTV channels. SCSIRAID mentioned that he was seeing the same thing in an earlier post . He also said that Time Warner was aware of it and investigating.


----------



## Hokie Fan

Or at least that's what I hope is happening. I've been signed up (and repeatedly signing up) on the TWC Carolina's website since January of this year and I have never received an email about Tuning Adapters being available. Finally I got fed up and called in to request an install, after much bumbling they scheduled an appointment to install the Tuning Adapters tomorrow. Curiously the automated system said I was scheduled for an appointment to "downgrade" my service but I called back and confirmed that the work order said, "Install Tuning Adapter." Wish me luck.

Other Columbia SC area people might want to just call and make a fuss as I've still not received any information from the web-based pre-order I made.


----------



## Shmooh

TiVolunteer said:


> Yep, seeing the same thing. Only on SDTV channels. SCSIRAID mentioned that he was seeing the same thing in an earlier post . He also said that Time Warner was aware of it and investigating.


Anybody hear anything new about this?

My wife recorded something on USA-HD. On playback the next day, she found that the first 20 minutes were fine, but then the picture froze and audio dropped out. After a while (she fast forwarded for a bit), the picture came back, but the audio never did.

We don't use the SDV channels very much (pretty rarely, in fact), but otherwise we haven't noticed any problems.


----------



## NIGHT STALKER

Hokie Fan said:


> Or at least that's what I hope is happening. I've been signed up (and repeatedly signing up) on the TWC Carolina's website since January of this year and I have never received an email about Tuning Adapters being available. Finally I got fed up and called in to request an install, after much bumbling they scheduled an appointment to install the Tuning Adapters tomorrow. Curiously the automated system said I was scheduled for an appointment to "downgrade" my service but I called back and confirmed that the work order said, "Install Tuning Adapter." Wish me luck.
> 
> Other Columbia SC area people might want to just call and make a fuss as I've still not received any information from the web-based pre-order I made.


Yes, you are going to have to pitch a ***** to get a TA installed. I was on the "list" for a year to get one. I read here that someone in Columbia had got theirs, and I just got fed up and ordered an install. It took a two week wait, but I finally have it. I've been pretty good about service issues, not many so far. But, I'm adding the DVR expander next week so who knows!
Anyone with new info on the MRV issues with TA's??

GO HOKIES!


----------



## jmaditto

Is everyone pretty much seeing TWC in the Carolinas installing M cards or are S cards starting to show up again?


----------



## RTPGiants

BTW, just checking back in here. It's been a few months. On the whole, the TA works when watching live. But recording off of switched video is basically a crap shoot. I'd say 50&#37; is about the high water mark of success with this thing when Tivo has to tune its own switched channel. Most of the time it'll fail with a signal not available, but sometimes it just doesn't record chunks (15+ minutes) of signal, etc. 

On the whole, this thing has been beyond annoying. I hope others have had better luck, but I think it's coming close to time to kiss TW goodbye.


----------



## SCSIRAID

RTPGiants said:


> BTW, just checking back in here. It's been a few months. On the whole, the TA works when watching live. But recording off of switched video is basically a crap shoot. I'd say 50% is about the high water mark of success with this thing when Tivo has to tune its own switched channel. Most of the time it'll fail with a signal not available, but sometimes it just doesn't record chunks (15+ minutes) of signal, etc.
> 
> On the whole, this thing has been beyond annoying. I hope others have had better luck, but I think it's coming close to time to kiss TW goodbye.


Sorry to hear about your experience. Fortunately, my experience has been very good. Have you checked your RDC and FDC signal levels (in dBmV) in TA Diags? (go into TA Diags and hit select twice... mid way down the page) If you are having tuning issues, you may be having signal issues in the communicatoins path between the hub and the TA.


----------



## RTPGiants

SCSIRAID said:


> Sorry to hear about your experience. Fortunately, my experience has been very good. Have you checked your RDC and FDC signal levels (in dBmV) in TA Diags? (go into TA Diags and hit select twice... mid way down the page) If you are having tuning issues, you may be having signal issues in the communicatoins path between the hub and the TA.


FDC is -6 dBmv and RDC is 46 dBmv ... not sure what range I'm looking for?

In any event, as I said, I'm not sure how much of a signal problem it is. If I watch live, it's usually fine (some pixelation, usually in bursts). But if Tivo is left to record on its own, that's when the majority of problems occur. This to mean seems as if it has problems communicating with the device perhaps? I guess it could be a problem sending upstream, but wouldn't that manifest when I changed channels manually as well?

Edit to add, tuner is showing +3 dBmv


----------



## SCSIRAID

RTPGiants said:


> FDC is -6 dBmv and RDC is 46 dBmv ... not sure what range I'm looking for?
> 
> In any event, as I said, I'm not sure how much of a signal problem it is. If I watch live, it's usually fine (some pixelation, usually in bursts). But if Tivo is left to record on its own, that's when the majority of problems occur. This to mean seems as if it has problems communicating with the device perhaps? I guess it could be a problem sending upstream, but wouldn't that manifest when I changed channels manually as well?
> 
> Edit to add, tuner is showing +3 dBmv


Those signal values are fine.

The pixelation on SDV channels is a known issue which TWC is working on. You will probably see that the RS Uncorrected value remains 0 even though you see pixelation.


----------



## RTPGiants

SCSIRAID said:


> Those signal values are fine.
> 
> The pixelation on SDV channels is a known issue which TWC is working on. You will probably see that the RS Uncorrected value remains 0 even though you see pixelation.


Yes, this is correct. If I watch live and get pixelation, the RS Corrected increases, but not uncorrected.

So the question to me is still why Tivo will periodically just fail to record with a "Signal not available" in the history. Just to give sequence properly, it usually goes like this:

* Set Tivo to record FXHD @ 9:00
* Tivo attempts to tape FXHD @ 9:00 ... if you attempt to watch this recording, it's just a black screen
* At 10:00, Tivo removes recording, adds the "signal not available" message to recording history
* At 10:01 (or if you stop the recording prematurely), you can tune FXHD via Live TV just fine ... and if you start recording manually at this point it'll pick it up properly from there (but not with the missed portion).

What's going wrong in the chain of Tivo events? I've never seen an instance where I manually tune a channel and then the channel is blank, so to me this indicates that Tivo's tuning mechanism is different when it's doing so for a recording.

I admittedly have a small # of data points. Mostly I record Rescue Me on FXHD and MythBusters on DISCHD. Both are subject to about 50% "signal not available". This week FXHD was fine (albeit pixelated for a lot of the episode), and DISCHD was intermittent (first 15 minutes no signal, last 7 minutes no signal). Last week, DISCHD was 100% fine (no pixelation even), but FXHD was "no signal". In that same time period, I watched the Canes (Versus HD) live and had minor pixelation issues, but never attempted to record it.


----------



## SCSIRAID

RTPGiants said:


> Yes, this is correct. If I watch live and get pixelation, the RS Corrected increases, but not uncorrected.
> 
> So the question to me is still why Tivo will periodically just fail to record with a "Signal not available" in the history. Just to give sequence properly, it usually goes like this:
> 
> * Set Tivo to record FXHD @ 9:00
> * Tivo attempts to tape FXHD @ 9:00 ... if you attempt to watch this recording, it's just a black screen
> * At 10:00, Tivo removes recording, adds the "signal not available" message to recording history
> * At 10:01 (or if you stop the recording prematurely), you can tune FXHD via Live TV just fine ... and if you start recording manually at this point it'll pick it up properly from there (but not with the missed portion).
> 
> What's going wrong in the chain of Tivo events? I've never seen an instance where I manually tune a channel and then the channel is blank, so to me this indicates that Tivo's tuning mechanism is different when it's doing so for a recording.
> 
> I admittedly have a small # of data points. Mostly I record Rescue Me on FXHD and MythBusters on DISCHD. Both are subject to about 50% "signal not available". This week FXHD was fine (albeit pixelated for a lot of the episode), and DISCHD was intermittent (first 15 minutes no signal, last 7 minutes no signal). Last week, DISCHD was 100% fine (no pixelation even), but FXHD was "no signal". In that same time period, I watched the Canes (Versus HD) live and had minor pixelation issues, but never attempted to record it.


When you get a 'black screen' situation... pop into DVR Diags and you will likely find Signal Lock = No and Program Lock = No for that tuner. This is indicating that the stream wasnt found. If I can ever catch another one... I would note the frequency nd PID's and retune the channel and compare to see if one was incorrect. I can only speculate that the SDV system was slow in getting the stream in place and TiVo gave up on the tune operation... only a guess though..


----------



## RTPGiants

SCSIRAID said:


> When you get a 'black screen' situation... pop into DVR Diags and you will likely find Signal Lock = No and Program Lock = No for that tuner. This is indicating that the stream wasnt found. If I can ever catch another one... I would note the frequency nd PID's and retune the channel and compare to see if one was incorrect. I can only speculate that the SDV system was slow in getting the stream in place and TiVo gave up on the tune operation... only a guess though..


Well, that's the thing. If I tune manually I cannot reproduce this. Even if I cancel Tivo's recording of blank screen, it apparently retunes. I guess it's possible Tivo "gives up" earlier on an automatic tune as compared to a manual tune.


----------



## szurlo

RTPGiants said:


> BTW, just checking back in here. It's been a few months. On the whole, the TA works when watching live. But recording off of switched video is basically a crap shoot. I'd say 50% is about the high water mark of success with this thing when Tivo has to tune its own switched channel. Most of the time it'll fail with a signal not available, but sometimes it just doesn't record chunks (15+ minutes) of signal, etc.
> 
> On the whole, this thing has been beyond annoying. I hope others have had better luck, but I think it's coming close to time to kiss TW goodbye.


That's pretty bizarre. As you say, your symptoms would seem to suggest that the method used to tune for live TV is somehow different than the method used to tune for a recording. The only other possibility I can think of is that maybe the Tivo has a much higher error threshold for live TV for some reason. In other words, maybe a level of pixelation that is acceptable in live TV, is considered unacceptable for recordings. I realize that even live TV is being recorded for the buffer, etc, but maybe actual commanded recordings have a lower acceptable error rate. if you do the tests that SCSIRAID indicated and the channels IS tuned and locked and the recording is still black, then maybe the Tivo is simply discarding the entire signal for recording purposes because it doesn't meet the required quality standard.
This is all speculation, obviously. Just food for thought.


----------



## NIGHT STALKER

Is it possible there is a "flag" of some sort that interferes with the recording process coming from TWC. Like szurlo said, it is actually being recorded on the drive all the time, but when it is, whats the term "saved" that Tivo then has issues. I still believe 99% of all problems originate from TWC anyway. Do you think TWC really is going to give a [email protected]$$ about our TA issues when we don't generate them any revenue for it and DO cause them problems with our constant complaints about our worthless TIVOs.


----------



## SCSIRAID

NIGHT STALKER said:


> Is it possible there is a "flag" of some sort that interferes with the recording process coming from TWC. Like szurlo said, it is actually being recorded on the drive all the time, but when it is, whats the term "saved" that Tivo then has issues. I still believe 99% of all problems originate from TWC anyway. Do you think TWC really is going to give a [email protected]$$ about our TA issues when we don't generate them any revenue for it and DO cause them problems with our constant complaints about our worthless TIVOs.


Here in Raleigh, TWC Engineering has shown me that they definitely care about their product and its interaction with TiVo. They have been working with me for quite some time on the SDV pixelation issue. They have spent a significant amount of time and energy with me on this.


----------



## miro

Hi all...

New to the forum. I'm currently with TWC in Charlotte and have been thinking about moving to Tivo for about a week now. I've read about the need for tuning adapters with switched channels. In a live chat last week, the rep wouldn't tell me what channels were switched. I asked a couple of times and then he finally said they didn't have a list. Seriously? TWC doesn't have a list of channels that are switched? He said the only way to get the tuning adapter was to order them online, but he couldn't tell me if they were available. I ended up calling right after the rep I got said they were available but to order them online. The online form still said "pre-order" which didn't make me feel good. After filling out the form, it just said they'll contact me when they're available.

The TA is the only thing holding me back right now. Sounds like there are some issues with them as well but I'm willing to make the jump whenever TWC decides to send them out.


----------



## jetland

I'm in South Charlotte and got my TA 3 weeks ago after waiting for 3 weeks. Apparently they've received a shipment and are working down the list now. Having said that, all worked fine for about 2 weeks but now I'm getting frozen a number of channels. 90&#37; of channels work fine but most problems deal with PlanetGreen, History, FSC and SciFi.

I've had two techs out over the past three days and they've adjusted the signal but still no luck. Another one tomorrow morning. Apparently they're going to adjust or "update" the Cablecard dynamically and need a TWC tech nearby, just in case. They tried that this morning at 8:30 but the folks on the Cablecard team don't start their day until 10am so another try for tomorrow.


----------



## ApexRon

Got my Tivo a few weeks ago, TWC installed Cable Card shortly there after. Then I turned around and called TWC about getting a Tuning Adapter and they insisted on setting up a dispatch for Saturday, May 23, though I knew the TA is a home owner installed box I figured what the heck.

Saturday came and no TWC tech. An hour after the maintenance window I called TWC and asked not only where my tech was but why no one communicated with me. They were very humble, gave me a $20 credit and said that they would dispatch on Monday, May 25th.

On Monday, an hour into my maintenance window TWC telephoned me to explain that the TA was a home owner installed box and that they would order for me since the Web site to order stated that I was not entitled to order one.

On Friday, May 29, I tried the Web site and this time it allowed me to successfully order a TA.

Today, Tuesday, June 2, I telephoned TWC and asked where my TA was, the one supposedly ordered on May 25. After two representatives and several minutes of hold time I was informed that all shipments of the TA have been suspended due to software issues and they would notify me when they once again become available.

Can anyone confirm the status and/or availability of TA in the Raleigh area.

Thank You


----------



## SCSIRAID

ApexRon said:


> Got my Tivo a few weeks ago, TWC installed Cable Card shortly there after. Then I turned around and called TWC about getting a Tuning Adapter and they insisted on setting up a dispatch for Saturday, May 23, though I knew the TA is a home owner installed box I figured what the heck.
> 
> Saturday came and no TWC tech. An hour after the maintenance window I called TWC and asked not only where my tech was but why no one communicated with me. They were very humble, gave me a $20 credit and said that they would dispatch on Monday, May 25th.
> 
> On Monday, an hour into my maintenance window TWC telephoned me to explain that the TA was a home owner installed box and that they would order for me since the Web site to order stated that I was not entitled to order one.
> 
> On Friday, May 29, I tried the Web site and this time it allowed me to successfully order a TA.
> 
> Today, Tuesday, June 2, I telephoned TWC and asked where my TA was, the one supposedly ordered on May 25. After two representatives and several minutes of hold time I was informed that all shipments of the TA have been suspended due to software issues and they would notify me when they once again become available.
> 
> Can anyone confirm the status and/or availability of TA in the Raleigh area.
> 
> Thank You


Should be available.... Ive had mine for several months.


----------



## jmaditto

I was missing FoodHD on my downstairs TA but my upstairs TA was fine. It took several reboots of all devices and then it started to tune. Also, there have been many occasions when I fire up the TV and Im frozen on channel 17 (Cartoon Network I think) as my kids like that channel. Just hit live TV and it works. No issues recording thus far and I do record FoodTV pretty routinely. TWC still has some fine tuning to do. Maybe we should all ditch our TiVos and cable providers and just use Hulu. Im hanging in there.


----------



## ApexRon

jmaditto said:


> I was missing FoodHD on my downstairs TA but my upstairs TA was fine. It took several reboots of all devices and then it started to tune. Also, there have been many occasions when I fire up the TV and Im frozen on channel 17 (Cartoon Network I think) as my kids like that channel. Just hit live TV and it works. No issues recording thus far and I do record FoodTV pretty routinely. TWC still has some fine tuning to do. Maybe we should all ditch our TiVos and cable providers and just use Hulu. Im hanging in there.


While I am awaiting my TA and the challenges it will provide, my only comment to anyone having any kind of challenges with TWC, such as yourself, is that we have to wait until June 13th to see what new challenges await us after the digital cut over.

Cheers


----------



## szurlo

jmaditto said:


> I was missing FoodHD on my downstairs TA but my upstairs TA was fine. It took several reboots of all devices and then it started to tune. Also, there have been many occasions when I fire up the TV and Im frozen on channel 17 (Cartoon Network I think) as my kids like that channel. Just hit live TV and it works. No issues recording thus far and I do record FoodTV pretty routinely. TWC still has some fine tuning to do. Maybe we should all ditch our TiVos and cable providers and just use Hulu. Im hanging in there.


Yeah, I routinely find a frozen picture on the screen when I turn on the TV if the last channel tuned was SDV. I'm assuming the stream was dropped by the head end due to no one actively watching it and for some reason the Tivo just goes out into la-la land when that happens.


----------



## RTPGiants

So tonight again, Mythbusters failed to tune on DISCHD, but I caught it in the act. Tried to pop into DVR diagnostics to see if there's a lock, etc. and Tivo displays the "Please Wait" screen. Seems like I can't get out of it. Recordings that were supposed to stop at 10:00 did so (by the lights anyway), but nothing will get me out of please wait...

Edit to add: Unplugging the TA's USB caused Tivo to bail from the DVR diag screen. Back to live TV and now DISCHD is tuned fine.

Argh.


----------



## SCSIRAID

RTPGiants said:


> So tonight again, Mythbusters failed to tune on DISCHD, but I caught it in the act. Tried to pop into DVR diagnostics to see if there's a lock, etc. and Tivo displays the "Please Wait" screen. Seems like I can't get out of it. Recordings that were supposed to stop at 10:00 did so (by the lights anyway), but nothing will get me out of please wait...
> 
> Edit to add: Unplugging the TA's USB caused Tivo to bail from the DVR diag screen. Back to live TV and now DISCHD is tuned fine.
> 
> Argh.


Are you using an S3 or a THD? Ive never seen a 'please wait' screen on my S3. What does TA diags show for RDC and FDC signal strength (or did I ask you that already/)

EDIT: I see that I asked that already and your values are fine...


----------



## mercurial

RTPGiants said:


> So tonight again, Mythbusters failed to tune on DISCHD, but I caught it in the act. Tried to pop into DVR diagnostics to see if there's a lock, etc. and Tivo displays the "Please Wait" screen. Seems like I can't get out of it. Recordings that were supposed to stop at 10:00 did so (by the lights anyway), but nothing will get me out of please wait...
> 
> Edit to add: Unplugging the TA's USB caused Tivo to bail from the DVR diag screen. Back to live TV and now DISCHD is tuned fine.
> 
> Argh.


I've seen that once but after sitting at "Pleas Wait" for a while, the TiVo spontaneously rebooted. That was the only time it had done that after I got rid of the expander and replaced the drive with a 1TB instead.


----------



## RTPGiants

SCSIRAID said:


> Are you using an S3 or a THD? Ive never seen a 'please wait' screen on my S3. What does TA diags show for RDC and FDC signal strength (or did I ask you that already/)
> 
> EDIT: I see that I asked that already and your values are fine...


THD, not a series 3.

If I had to make a guess, it was like Tivo couldn't communicate with the TA (I assume it does this in the DVR diags) and just hung up trying. When the TA was unplugged, it got an interrupt and bailed (showing the "TA has been disconnected" screen popup).


----------



## RTPGiants

mercurial said:


> I've seen that once but after sitting at "Pleas Wait" for a while, the TiVo spontaneously rebooted. That was the only time it had done that after I got rid of the expander and replaced the drive with a 1TB instead.


I've had Tivo reboot spontaneously once or twice in spots like that, but never from the DVR Diag screen. Drive is original, no expander, etc. In general the unit is stable, no signs of drive trouble, etc.


----------



## SCSIRAID

RTPGiants said:


> THD, not a series 3.
> 
> If I had to make a guess, it was like Tivo couldn't communicate with the TA (I assume it does this in the DVR diags) and just hung up trying. When the TA was unplugged, it got an interrupt and bailed (showing the "TA has been disconnected" screen popup).


Yes... I would tend to agree. They may have been in the middle of a command exchange such as TiVo asking TA to resolve a channel frequency and the command hung or communications was lost. I would expect TiVo would have a recovery process for that but aparrently not. Just for grins you might try a new USB cable and see if that helps.


----------



## RTPGiants

SCSIRAID said:


> Yes... I would tend to agree. They may have been in the middle of a command exchange such as TiVo asking TA to resolve a channel frequency and the command hung or communications was lost. I would expect TiVo would have a recovery process for that but aparrently not. Just for grins you might try a new USB cable and see if that helps.


This would make some sense. At 9:00 it issued the command, but it never responded (hence the black screen record) and it just sits there. I'll try a new USB cable, but I wonder if this is something the Tivo support folks can help with? Do they even provide support for the TA?


----------



## jetland

jetland said:


> I'm in South Charlotte and got my TA 3 weeks ago after waiting for 3 weeks. Apparently they've received a shipment and are working down the list now. Having said that, all worked fine for about 2 weeks but now I'm getting frozen a number of channels. 90% of channels work fine but most problems deal with PlanetGreen, History, FSC and SciFi.
> 
> I've had two techs out over the past three days and they've adjusted the signal but still no luck. Another one tomorrow morning. Apparently they're going to adjust or "update" the Cablecard dynamically and need a TWC tech nearby, just in case. They tried that this morning at 8:30 but the folks on the Cablecard team don't start their day until 10am so another try for tomorrow.


So the crux of the problem was an exposed cable and water damage to the outside hub. According to the last TWC tech (Kenny), whoever closed the box last time (the box was locked by TWC) nicked the cable and left sufficient room for water to settle in. The guy ran a temporary cable and without resetting the TA or Tivo all signals are coming in perfect. Now waiting for the maintenance crew to bury the cable. Good job Kenny!


----------



## kmilledge

Just had TA installed yesterday, and it's not working. Not sure what the problem is but here are some of the items I've seen discussed on this thread:

-I have solid green light on the TA (after calling in to TWC)
Tuning Resolver in TA Diags:
-Authorized: Yes
-OpStatus: Ready
DVR Diags:
-Signal strength = 43 (too low?)
-SNR: 28dB
-RS Uncorrected: 0
-RS Corrected: 372000 and counting

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## SCSIRAID

kmilledge said:


> Just had TA installed yesterday, and it's not working. Not sure what the problem is but here are some of the items I've seen discussed on this thread:
> 
> -I have solid green light on the TA (after calling in to TWC)
> Tuning Resolver in TA Diags:
> -Authorized: Yes
> -OpStatus: Ready
> DVR Diags:
> -Signal strength = 43 (too low?)
> -SNR: 28dB
> -RS Uncorrected: 0
> -RS Corrected: 372000 and counting
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


Wow... signal strength is way too low.... SNR should be in the 33-36 range. Suggest you try a different cable between TA and TiVo.... You can also go into TA Diags and look for the signal strength page and get their numbers.


----------



## ApexRon

kmilledge said:


> Just had TA installed yesterday, and it's not working. Not sure what the problem is but here are some of the items I've seen discussed on this thread:
> 
> -I have solid green light on the TA (after calling in to TWC)
> Tuning Resolver in TA Diags:
> -Authorized: Yes
> -OpStatus: Ready
> DVR Diags:
> -Signal strength = 43 (too low?)
> -SNR: 28dB
> -RS Uncorrected: 0
> -RS Corrected: 372000 and counting
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


I guess I should join the TA happiness club. I installed mine this afternoon. TiVo was happy but alas no new channels. I called TWC to enable on my account and was told that I could only have basic cable with TiVo, TA, and Cable Card. I insisted they were wrong and got transferred to a technical support group in Charlotte. I was advised to restart the TiVo (hmmm ... same fix as TWC DVR) which I did but still have same symptom. Got transferred to Raleigh help desk and a Cable Card technician will be here Saturday afternoon.

Oh, by the way my signal is 44db and I get basic cable great, even the network channels in HD.

I believe both of our problems are caused by TWC having their only technical guy on vacation.

Cheers


----------



## SCSIRAID

ApexRon said:


> I guess I should join the TA happiness club. I installed mine this afternoon. TiVo was happy but alas no new channels. I called TWC to enable on my account and was told that I could only have basic cable with TiVo, TA, and Cable Card. I insisted they were wrong and got transferred to a technical support group in Charlotte. I was advised to restart the TiVo (hmmm ... same fix as TWC DVR) which I did but still have same symptom. Got transferred to Raleigh help desk and a Cable Card technician will be here Saturday afternoon.
> 
> Oh, by the way my signal is 44db and I get basic cable great, even the network channels in HD.
> 
> I believe both of our problems are caused by TWC having their only technical guy on vacation.
> 
> Cheers


I have a feeling you are going to find that the first person was correct. You have to subscribe to Digital cable in order to get the Digital channels and all Digipic packages include a TWC Digital box... The fix is pretty simple though... you get a Digipic package and put the TW box in the closet or use it as a doorstop.


----------



## ApexRon

SCSIRAID said:


> I have a feeling you are going to find that the first person was correct. You have to subscribe to Digital cable in order to get the Digital channels and all Digipic packages include a TWC Digital box... The fix is pretty simple though... you get a Digipic package and put the TW box in the closet or use it as a doorstop.


The only problem that I have with doing that is that every time I telephone TWC I get different information. I expect consistent, accurate information every time and if they do not know the answer, they should say so.

Cheers


----------



## SCSIRAID

ApexRon said:


> The only problem that I have with doing that is that every time I telephone TWC I get different information. I expect consistent, accurate information every time and if they do not know the answer, they should say so.
> 
> Cheers


Understand.... However, whenever you mention cablecards or TiVo's to most CSR's their eyes glaze over.... Not making excuses though... Your expectations are reasonable but unfortunately not currently the normal occurance.


----------



## ApexRon

I have several challenges with TWC recently involving my installing a TiVo and trying to restore my level of view to where it had been with the TWC DVR. Cable Card install went okay, but I was left with basic channels. I finally installed the TA this afternoon, but alas basic channels even after 45 minutes on the phone with three different TWC resources. A tech was scheduled to be dispatched tomorrow. However, a guardian angel from TWC contacted me for further information regarding my account with TWC. Within an hour I received a telephone call to check my channels. Low and behold, a miracle, all my channels have been restored.

Something else was restored. My faith in TWC.

Thank you David and your manager David.


----------



## ianfarrell

SCSIRAID said:


> Here in Raleigh, TWC Engineering has shown me that they definitely care about their product and its interaction with TiVo. They have been working with me for quite some time on the SDV pixelation issue. They have spent a significant amount of time and energy with me on this.


Same here out near Fuquay-Varina.
Pixelation/Freeze issues on many SDV Channels with no RS Corrected/Uncorrected so issue seems to come from headend unit.
Next is a sweep of the area by TWC.


----------



## SCSIRAID

ianfarrell said:


> Same here out near Fuquay-Varina.
> Pixelation/Freeze issues on many SDV Channels with no RS Corrected/Uncorrected so issue seems to come from headend unit.
> Next is a sweep of the area by TWC.


If anybody else is having this issue (Pixelations on SDV channels ONLY, RS Uncorrected remains 0).... please drop me a PM. TWC is asking for more data. The kind of info that would be helpful would be things like:

- What channels do you see them?
- What is your 'service group' (from TA Diags) or your basic location (like town and subdivision).
- Is there any time that they are more prevalent. 
- Is there any correlation to time such as the top and bottom of the hour
- If you are watching Live... what is RS Corrected and Uncorrected values after you see them
- SNR and Signal Strength
- Show Title, Time, channel and time index into show
- S3 or THD?

TWC has TiVo's deployed on several service groups and are trying to figure out what is going on. Ive been doing parallel recordings on an 8300HDC which does NOT exhibit the problem. A lot of recording of 'Time Warp' , 'Mythbusters' and 'Deadliest Catch' are being done. If anybody is motivated to record those shows and report glitches it would be appreciated.


----------



## ianfarrell

SCSIRAID said:


> If anybody else is having this issue (Pixelations on SDV channels ONLY, RS Uncorrected remains 0).... please drop me a PM. TWC is asking for more data. The kind of info that would be helpful would be things like:
> 
> - What channels do you see them?*DISC-HD (260), TLC-HD (275), SCI-HD (249), SCIFI-HD (267)*
> - What is your 'service group' (from TA Diags) or your basic location (like town and subdivision).*WILLOW SPRING, 27592 (CARY TWC)*
> - Is there any time that they are more prevalent.*MOSTLY AFTER 6PM*
> - Is there any correlation to time such as the top and bottom of the hour *NO*
> - If you are watching Live... what is RS Corrected and Uncorrected values after you see them *0/0*
> - SNR and Signal Strength *31-33/65-80*
> - Show Title, Time, channel and time index into show *MYTHBUSTERS, 9PM WEDNESDAYS, DISC-HD (260) & WHAT NOT TO WEAR, 11PM FRIDAY, TLC-HD (275), WILL POST MORE AS SEEN*
> - S3 or THD? *S3*
> 
> TWC has TiVo's deployed on several service groups and are trying to figure out what is going on. Ive been doing parallel recordings on an 8300HDC which does NOT exhibit the problem. A lot of recording of 'Time Warp' , 'Mythbusters' and 'Deadliest Catch' are being done. If anybody is motivated to record those shows and report glitches it would be appreciated.


See in *BOLD* above.
I'm going to be away from home for a week.
Local TWC replaced TA yesterday.
Saw break up on TLD-HD about 9pm last night but no corresponding RS Corrected or Uncorrected.
Have 20dB attenuator which has reduced the errors but hasn't stopped break up on SDV channels.
I will give a more comprehensive answer to your list above when I get home next weekend.


----------



## ApexRon

SCSIRAID said:


> If anybody else is having this issue (Pixelations on SDV channels ONLY, RS Uncorrected remains 0).... please drop me a PM. TWC is asking for more data. The kind of info that would be helpful would be things like:
> 
> - What channels do you see them?
> - What is your 'service group' (from TA Diags) or your basic location (like town and subdivision).
> - Is there any time that they are more prevalent.
> - Is there any correlation to time such as the top and bottom of the hour
> - If you are watching Live... what is RS Corrected and Uncorrected values after you see them
> - SNR and Signal Strength
> - Show Title, Time, channel and time index into show
> - S3 or THD?
> 
> TWC has TiVo's deployed on several service groups and are trying to figure out what is going on. Ive been doing parallel recordings on an 8300HDC which does NOT exhibit the problem. A lot of recording of 'Time Warp' , 'Mythbusters' and 'Deadliest Catch' are being done. If anybody is motivated to record those shows and report glitches it would be appreciated.


When I had an 8300HDC, I got Pixelation issues on the SDV channels and even frozen screens. Now that I got the TiVo up and running, same symptoms. So I believe it is not associated with the viewer terminating units. (Understand that I have been in the technical troubleshooting business for decades)

The issues appear their worst when you would expect a lot of viewers, evenings and weekends. And one channel worst than another depending on the number of viewers of that channel as well as when viewers join a program. The latter seems to be the most logical issue because the viewer's device has to tell TWC that it wants to join the video data stream, the additional bandwidth required by the TWC head end device to honor that request causes the video data stream to experience 'sync slip' with the packets causing what appears to the viewer as Pixelation or gaps in sound. When the 'sync slip' gets real bad the viewer's device freezes the frame.

If there were cable error or signal quality issues local to the viewer, every SDV channel and all the others would experience problems.

I highly suspect that real problem is associated with capacity. Either the TWC sending unit is overwhelmed or the network is. The vendor providing TWC with equipment should be able provide diagnostic services that would be able to pin point the issue. Swapping gear or power cycling is not always the answer.

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## SCSIRAID

ApexRon said:


> When I had an 8300HDC, I got Pixelation issues on the SDV channels and even frozen screens. Now that I got the TiVo up and running, same symptoms. So I believe it is not associated with the viewer terminating units. (Understand that I have been in the technical troubleshooting business for decades)
> 
> The issues appear their worst when you would expect a lot of viewers, evenings and weekends. And one channel worst than another depending on the number of viewers of that channel as well as when viewers join a program. The latter seems to be the most logical issue because the viewer's device has to tell TWC that it wants to join the video data stream, the additional bandwidth required by the TWC head end device to honor that request causes the video data stream to experience 'sync slip' with the packets causing what appears to the viewer as Pixelation or gaps in sound. When the 'sync slip' gets real bad the viewer's device freezes the frame.
> 
> If there were cable error or signal quality issues local to the viewer, every SDV channel and all the others would experience problems.
> 
> I highly suspect that real problem is associated with capacity. Either the TWC sending unit is overwhelmed or the network is. The vendor providing TWC with equipment should be able provide diagnostic services that would be able to pin point the issue. Swapping gear or power cycling is not always the answer.
> 
> Just my humble opinion.


The SDV communications with the hub is done out of band from the video. The transport stream from the hub is not changed when viewers join an existing 'program'. If the new viewer requests a channel that is not already on a transport stream, the new program stream is multiplexed into the transport stream seamlessly.

The issue you describe is different from what we are attempting to figure out. My issue is TiVo pixelation events on SDV only. Linear channels are fine. TiVo does not indicate any Forward Error Correction events which could signal RF issues. The 8300 does not exhibit the issue on exactly the same material.

The issue you describe sounds more like an RF issue. You could go into TiVo diags and check the tuner stats to verify.


----------



## mfogarty5

SCSIRAID said:


> You have to subscribe to Digital cable in order to get the Digital channels and all Digipic packages include a TWC Digital box... The fix is pretty simple though... you get a Digipic package and put the TW box in the closet or use it as a doorstop.


You do not have to get the TWC box when subscribing to digital cable. You may have to go through multiple reps or a manager, but you can get them to remove the cost of the box from the digital cable package. I believe it subtracts around $9-$10 from the cost of digipac(which I think has been renamed to digital cable).


----------



## SCSIRAID

mfogarty5 said:


> You do not have to get the TWC box when subscribing to digital cable. You may have to go through multiple reps or a manager, but you can get them to remove the cost of the box from the digital cable package. I believe it subtracts around $9-$10 from the cost of digipac(which I think has been renamed to digital cable).


Interesting. I hadnt heard that anybody got them to waive that. Ive seen many reports from folks that couldnt. Glad to hear it.


----------



## ApexRon

SCSIRAID said:


> The SDV communications with the hub is done out of band from the video. The transport stream from the hub is not changed when viewers join an existing 'program'. If the new viewer requests a channel that is not already on a transport stream, the new program stream is multiplexed into the transport stream seamlessly.
> 
> The issue you describe is different from what we are attempting to figure out. My issue is TiVo pixelation events on SDV only. Linear channels are fine. TiVo does not indicate any Forward Error Correction events which could signal RF issues. The 8300 does not exhibit the issue on exactly the same material.
> 
> The issue you describe sounds more like an RF issue. You could go into TiVo diags and check the tuner stats to verify.


I am not going to argue the point since I don't know the specifics of the Cisco IPTV solution that TWC has implemented.

However, I still believe the issues for SDV are cause by sync slippage of the packet. Especially when everyone is experiencing the issue to one degree or another but only with SDV. To single out the RF is basically stating that the TWC physical network to the viewer is in need of overhaul or replacement.

Still, you and I only agree to disagree and that is wrong for this forum. We need to seek the truth and the best way to do that is to provide the information you asked for and hope that TWC can use it to identify and resolve. I will provide my information in the next day or so.

Cheers


----------



## mfogarty5

SCSIRAID said:


> Interesting. I hadnt heard that anybody got them to waive that. Ive seen many reports from folks that couldnt. Glad to hear it.


They want you to have a box so you can buy PPV movies and events easily.

Most people don't realize they can get them to deduct the cost of a box from digital cable if they don't want it. Most CSRs have no idea it's possible to get digital cable without a box.

It also changes the calculations for using TiVo.

Right now I have 2 SA8300HDs which have a line item cost of $30(2 x 9.95 for DVR service + $10 for a second box). However, if I gave back both boxes I would save $40 a month because I can get them to deduct the price of the first box from the digital cable package.

If you go to TWCs website below you will see that "Navigator+ for first outlet" is 10.26. "Navigator+ for additional outlets" is 9.26 which is what I pay on my second DVR. Now they won't deduct that full price because you are getting a "discount" by subscribing to digital cable and getting the box, but they should deduct around $8 or $9.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carolinas/shop/pricing.html

I had an SD Series2, but when I switched to HD I went with the TWC offering because of the looming SDV problem(and because the TiVo S3 was $700). Now that the resolver is out and about I'm thinking about getting TiVo again which is why I'm following the thread.


----------



## PiOed

Just installed by TiVo S3 and was told by TW that I had to rent two CableCards, install a tuner adapter, and update my service to what they are now calling their "basic" service which has 80+ channel and cost ~$80/ mo! Isn't this against the new FCC rules? Anybody else having this problem??


----------



## kevinivey

first no one here knows where you at ,and every twc has different rules. Example here in South Carolina: Basic Cable $55.95,franchise fee $2.44, FCC Fee 0.07,Cable Card $5.00, and tax $4.50.


----------



## charlesdf22

Is anyone else in the Raleigh area having bad pixelation across all channels tonight?

I have 2 TA's, 1 S3 and 1 HD and am experiencing the same thing.

I've also been noticing that I can't tune into 262 or 267 9/10 times. I usually have to reboot the Tivo and Tuning Adapter several times for them to come in. The lock issues have been getting progressively worse over the months.

Calling into support only gets the usual reboot my cable box (??), power cycle my TV (??) and what is a Tuning Adapter.


Anyone else have any better method of getting support other than calling in?


----------



## SCSIRAID

charlesdf22 said:


> Is anyone else in the Raleigh area having bad pixelation across all channels tonight?
> 
> I have 2 TA's, 1 S3 and 1 HD and am experiencing the same thing.
> 
> I've also been noticing that I can't tune into 262 or 267 9/10 times. I usually have to reboot the Tivo and Tuning Adapter several times for them to come in. The lock issues have been getting progressively worse over the months.
> 
> Calling into support only gets the usual reboot my cable box (??), power cycle my TV (??) and what is a Tuning Adapter.
> 
> Anyone else have any better method of getting support other than calling in?


Working fine here... 262 and 267 tuned fine. Recording on 260 right now. What are your RDC and FDC signal levels in TA Diags?

TiVo pixelation on SDV channels is a known issue that is being worked. TWC's STB's do not exhibit it... just TiVo.


----------



## charlesdf22

SCSIRAID said:


> Working fine here... 262 and 267 tuned fine. Recording on 260 right now. What are your RDC and FDC signal levels in TA Diags?
> 
> TiVo pixelation on SDV channels is a known issue that is being worked. TWC's STB's do not exhibit it... just TiVo.


When it locks up again, I'll check. The wife gets angry when I muck with the TV's during her dancing shows.


----------



## KeithB

RTPGiants said:


> If I had to make a guess, it was like Tivo couldn't communicate with the TA (I assume it does this in the DVR diags) and just hung up trying. When the TA was unplugged, it got an interrupt and bailed (showing the "TA has been disconnected" screen popup).





SCSIRAID said:


> Yes... I would tend to agree. They may have been in the middle of a command exchange such as TiVo asking TA to resolve a channel frequency and the command hung or communications was lost. I would expect TiVo would have a recovery process for that but aparrently not. Just for grins you might try a new USB cable and see if that helps.


This is the first time I've come back to visit the forum in a few months, and it was precisely this issue that drove my search. My TiVoHD requests something from the Tuning Adapter, the first few seconds of the SDV channel will appear _(perfectly fine, too!)_ but then it loses communication with the TA and blanks the screen. I know it's lost comms with the TA because the TA Diagnostics screen always says "not available" whenever this happens. I upgraded to a better quality USB 2.0 cable (shorter, too) and the problem persists. Fortunately, this sequence of actions always recovers SDV:

disconnect USB from the TA
wait for TiVoHD to recognize the physical disconnect
reconnect the USB to the TA
wait for TiVoHD to see the physical reconnect
Of course, when I'm not home and a scheduled SDV HD recording fails due to the USB comms failure, I'm a very unhappy  camper. I don't know whether it's the fault of the TiVoHD or the Cisco TA or both, and I don't care either. USB communications protocols have been around long enough that this should *NOT* be an issue from either device. The Broadcom 5354 SoC in the Asus WL-520gu wireless router had USB reconnect timeout issues which OpenWRT Linux developers worked around in 2007. I wonder if a similar issue is occurring with the Broadcom SoC in our TivoHD units?


----------



## jacksonian

Anybody in the Triad, NC area having trouble with their TA's this week? I've lost all my SDV channels on both of my S3's. I know we had some bad electrical storms while I was gone on vacation and the power went out, but I don't know if that had anything to do with it. This is the first time I've lost ALL of my SDV channels for an extended time period.


----------



## ferjy Fangle

Can people tell me what type of Cable Boxes their Cable provider uses (what standard for two-way communication their Cable Provider uses). Cablevision of Woodbury Long Island, NY uses a Scientific Atlanta Explorer SA4250HD. I want to try and determine if there are different Firmware Versions for the Cisco TA for different Cable Systems. I was told this by a Cable Rep, but I have my doubts. I find it hard to believe that a Scientific Atlanta / Cisco system would need different firmware in their TAs.


----------



## ferjy Fangle

Can anyone answer who told them that the TA firmware upgrade from version 070* to 080* and above was for the reboot issues that are described in the TA threads, or did the upgrade just happen to coincide with the resolution of the reboot issues? I have been getting conflicting information from my Cable Reps. and even SA/Cisco themselves


----------



## KeithB

Firmware 0701 experienced reboots approximately every three days at my house. Firmware 0801 resolved this problem. Now it's TiVoHD's USB communications with the Cisco TA that are troublesome.


----------



## szurlo

We have had SDV in my area for at least a couple of years and I have had a TA for a couple of months and yesterday I get a letter from TWC announcing that they are rolling out SDV in my area and listing the channels moving to SDV (which does not appear to include channels that were ALREADY SDV). Better late then never I suppose. It also offers a "solution" for people that have CableCards in devices other than Tivos.
I scanned the letter to pdf if anyone is interested in reading it.


----------



## dotBob

szurlo said:


> We have had SDV in my area for at least a couple of years and I have had a TA for a couple of months and yesterday I get a letter from TWC announcing that they are rolling out SDV in my area and listing the channels moving to SDV (which does not appear to include channels that were ALREADY SDV). Better late then never I suppose. It also offers a "solution" for people that have CableCards in devices other than Tivos.
> I scanned the letter to pdf if anyone is interested in reading it.


Same for me in the Greensboro area.


----------



## RTPGiants

After a good run with the TA, this week we're back to random problems.

Aside from just "no signal available"'ing FXHD this week, it also managed to drop the signal completely in the last 5 minutes of a SciFiHD and BBCA program.


----------



## notting

Is the pixelization seen on SDV channels due to the TA (RDU):


occasional pixelized blips in the signal, audio is fine
completely pixelated, audio skips, unwatchable

I thought it was the former, as that's what I've historically seen. However, starting this weekend, I've seen the latter on multiple SDV channels (MLBHD, FXHD), and it's really annoying.

I thought at first it might be noise/too much signal due to the amplified splitter I installed a week ago, but splitting the signal back down to where it's at strength 50/SNR 30dB, and it still persists on some specific channels (while most others are fine.)


----------



## SCSIRAID

notting said:


> Is the pixelization seen on SDV channels due to the TA (RDU):
> 
> 
> occasional pixelized blips in the signal, audio is fine
> completely pixelated, audio skips, unwatchable
> 
> I thought it was the former, as that's what I've historically seen. However, starting this weekend, I've seen the latter on multiple SDV channels (MLBHD, FXHD), and it's really annoying.
> 
> I thought at first it might be noise/too much signal due to the amplified splitter I installed a week ago, but splitting the signal back down to where it's at strength 50/SNR 30dB, and it still persists on some specific channels (while most others are fine.)


Per my last conversation with Tech Ops, they still dont know what is causing it. Cisco and TiVo are engaged and trying to figure it out. The problem doesnt occur with TWC's hardware... only TiVo. My guess is that there is something in the transport stream generated by the Cisco GQAM Edge modulators that is tripping up the TiVo.

One thing to note... for you, do the glitches seem to cluster around the top and bottom of the hour (right when you would expect others to be changing channels.....). That is what I see.


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> ........ Cisco and TiVo are engaged and trying to figure it out. .........


If they determine changes needed in the edge modulators or TA, what are the odds these changes will be automatically pushed throughout the rest of the TWC system? Or will users have to nag them?


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> If they determine changes needed in the edge modulators or TA, what are the odds these changes will be automatically pushed throughout the rest of the TWC system? Or will users have to nag them?


No way to know.... Are you seeing the problem there in Ohio? Is your SDV system using Cisco GQAM's? Not all SA/Cisco Head Ends use a Cisco SDV solution... many are using Big Band Networks (such as TWC Austin).

I personally believe the 'fault' will lie in the TiVo software. This problem strongly resembles the pixelation issue that S3 (not the THD) had in the early days that impacted encrypted content that was fixed by a TiVO SW update.


----------



## dlfl

Don't know what edge equipment our system uses.

I experience a relatively minor level of video and audio artifacts, with RS Uncorrected Errors always zero or very small. I wonder whether it's in the program signal or the equipment. I also occasionally experience failure to tune with Signal Lock = Yes and Program Lock = No. This is always corrected by just forcing a re-tune. If these problems stay at their current low level, I can live with them. But if a fix is found that improves the situation in the Carolinas, I would like to think it would be spread across the entire TWC system.

The real thrust of my question is how much can we rely on TWC to conscientiously distribute fixes throughout their system? I'm doubtful because these problems apparently only affect a small percentage of their customers, and I've already seen from personal experience that most of their personnel don't seem to have a clue about TiVo's or Tuning Adapters. My cableCARD diagnostics screens indicate an OS Build date in May 2006 (!). So I have to wonder if my TWC office has failed to push the updates. However, I'm reluctant to ping them about it -- I'm afraid they could make things worse if they start messing with it without knowing what they're doing -- given that my system is working "well enough" (not perfectly) now.


----------



## notting

SCSIRAID said:


> One thing to note... for you, do the glitches seem to cluster around the top and bottom of the hour (right when you would expect others to be changing channels.....). That is what I see.


What I saw last night was pretty much constant up until 10PM, at which point it became garbled every few minutes randomly. Both RS values remained at 0, signal strength 100, SNR 37dB.

Earlier in the weekend, I didn't leave it on the channel long enough to see how long it lasted.


----------



## gbronzer

I'm in Charlotte and have had the TA for about 2 months now. Generally it was working fine, some pixellation and very rare reboots needed. However, now the TA has completely disappeared from Tivo. I've powered it down, unplugged it, powered it up, waited for the green light to go solid, then reconnected it. But the Tivo never even acknowledges that it's connected.

Anyone else run into this? I'm guessing my TA is toast and I need a new one, but wanted to see if anyone else had experienced this.


----------



## SCSIRAID

gbronzer said:


> I'm in Charlotte and have had the TA for about 2 months now. Generally it was working fine, some pixellation and very rare reboots needed. However, now the TA has completely disappeared from Tivo. I've powered it down, unplugged it, powered it up, waited for the green light to go solid, then reconnected it. But the Tivo never even acknowledges that it's connected.
> 
> Anyone else run into this? I'm guessing my TA is toast and I need a new one, but wanted to see if anyone else had experienced this.


Did you reboot TiVo too? What is the LED on the front of the TA doing?

I recommend you power off TiVo and TA.
Disconnect USB cable.
Power on TiVo and TA.
Once TiVo has booted and LED on front of TA goes solid green... plug in USB cable.

That should get you the 'TA Discovered' screen. If it doesnt, go into DVR diags and look at the very bottom three lines... what do they say. I have seen the status hang at initializing and then flip to not connected (or something like that) and then back to initializing.


----------



## Grumock

gbronzer said:


> I'm in Charlotte and have had the TA for about 2 months now. Generally it was working fine, some pixellation and very rare reboots needed. However, now the TA has completely disappeared from Tivo. I've powered it down, unplugged it, powered it up, waited for the green light to go solid, then reconnected it. But the Tivo never even acknowledges that it's connected.
> 
> Anyone else run into this? I'm guessing my TA is toast and I need a new one, but wanted to see if anyone else had experienced this.


Do you have a wireless USB connector too? Sometimes you have to remove that USB connection as well.

Then after both USB cords are removed then connect the TA into the slot the wireless adapter was in. The Tivo should then see it. If it Does not for some reason just remove the USB cord from the TA & then reconnect it. At that time as long as the TIVO sees the TA go ahead & move it to the other USB Slot, & the TIVO should still see it. As long as it does then you can go ahead & reconnect the wireless USB adapter to the TIVO as well. Both then will be working just fine. At least 95% of the time that works for me.


----------



## Thess

Can anyone update me on the current procedure and time frame for getting a TA in the RTP (Durham) area? I bought a HD TiVo today and my cablecard installation is scheduled for tomorrow. The CSR on the phone said I needed to sign up online and I told her I could find the form myself. I assumed it was this:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carolinas/learn/cable/sdv/default.html

(Well, the link at the bottom of the above)

But I get:

Attention
Order Not Accepted
No Upgraded Equipment Required
No Upgraded Equipment Required

I bought my first TiVo in a couple of years today, and my first S3, after a brief but intensely annoying experience with a SA8350 DVR from Time Warner. I'm hoping this SDV thing doesn't make me end up regretting it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Grumock

Thess said:


> Can anyone update me on the current procedure and time frame for getting a TA in the RTP (Durham) area? I bought a HD TiVo today and my cablecard installation is scheduled for tomorrow. The CSR on the phone said I needed to sign up online and I told her I could find the form myself. I assumed it was this:
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carolinas/learn/cable/sdv/default.html
> 
> (Well, the link at the bottom of the above)
> 
> But I get:
> 
> Attention
> Order Not Accepted
> No Upgraded Equipment Required
> No Upgraded Equipment Required
> 
> I bought my first TiVo in a couple of years today, and my first S3, after a brief but intensely annoying experience with a SA8350 DVR from Time Warner. I'm hoping this SDV thing doesn't make me end up regretting it.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Normally you need to wait for 24 hours after you get the cards installed. It takes about that much time for their database to update & see that you are a cable card user. After that go to that site & fill out the form to get a TA sent to you. From what i have gathered if they are on tops of it the TA will be sent out about 5 business days after you are successful filling out that form.Not sure why they just don't send a TA out with the tech for the installation. "If it makes sense it wont happen" good rule of thumb. NOT


----------



## Thess

Thanks for the lightning-fast response. I hoped it would be something like that, but I talked myself into believing the form might work after I had the cablecard appointment in the system.


----------



## ncsu1

is anyone else having a problem with constant reboots with the tuning adapters? i have two both will reset at the same time all day sometimes 20 minutes between sometimes 5 but without fail they reboot! i cant record a whole show. Two time warner trucks were at my house for over 5 hours everything in the cable system was replaced yet 5 minutes after twc left the TAs reset im supposed to keep incontact with the guy who came out but i was wondering if anyone else here had seen this problem?!? thanks for any help!


----------



## Grumock

ncsu1 said:


> is anyone else having a problem with constant reboots with the tuning adapters? i have two both will reset at the same time all day sometimes 20 minutes between sometimes 5 but without fail they reboot! i cant record a whole show. Two time warner trucks were at my house for over 5 hours everything in the cable system was replaced yet 5 minutes after twc left the TAs reset im supposed to keep incontact with the guy who came out but i was wondering if anyone else here had seen this problem?!? thanks for any help!


did they swap either of them out while there, & did they change the power supply to them?


----------



## ncsu1

yes they swapped one out power cord and all ...still no dice


----------



## Stone1555

Out of curiosity, are you running through a surge protector or any type of battery backup / power conditioner?


----------



## ncsu1

1 is 1 is not the one they swapped out completely was the one that was not the other is in a surge protector


----------



## Stone1555

is it possible your having some sort of power issue?


----------



## ncsu1

no they reset at the exact same time and when not hooked into time warner they don't reset so we think that it is not a power issue in the home


----------



## Iceback

Center Ice...

Any one in Charlotte know if Center Ice is available to TW customers with a cable cards and a tuning adapter? Tried to order it a few years ago with cable cards only, and was told it was I had to ditch the cable cards and rent a box to get it. Anyone know if that has changed?


----------



## Stormspace

I think TiVo has fixed my Tuning adapter issues, but now any digital recording, SD or not, cannot be transferred.


----------



## rbye

SCSIRAID said:


> TiVo pixelation on SDV channels is a known issue that is being worked. TWC's STB's do not exhibit it... just TiVo.


Is this (damn annoying) SDV pixelation issue being worked by Tivo?
I see it on both HD and SD channels, but ONLY on SDV channels, every non-switched channel is perfect on my S3.


----------



## dlfl

Stormspace said:


> I think TiVo has fixed my Tuning adapter issues, but now any digital recording, SD or not, cannot be transferred.


That's new ?? AFAIK it is TWC national policy to copy protect all digital channels except the (legally prohibited) locals.


----------



## SCSIRAID

rbye said:


> Is this (damn annoying) SDV pixelation issue being worked by Tivo?
> I see it on both HD and SD channels, but ONLY on SDV channels, every non-switched channel is perfect on my S3.


Yes... its being worked by TiVo and Cisco as well as TWC Raleigh. It appears to be an MPEG interoperability issue per TWC.

Where are you located?


----------



## rbye

SCSIRAID said:


> Yes... its being worked by TiVo and Cisco as well as TWC Raleigh. It appears to be an MPEG interoperability issue per TWC.
> 
> Where are you located?


Thanks for the quick reply.
I am in Austin, Texas, with TWC.


----------



## mercurial

SCSIRAID said:


> Yes... its being worked by TiVo and Cisco as well as TWC Raleigh. It appears to be an MPEG interoperability issue per TWC.
> 
> Where are you located?


If they need another data point in Cary, let me know. Now that I've gotten rid of the DVR Expander that was causing issues, this is the last annoying thing for me...

(Well, aside from the occasional TA going out in the weeds issue but after the last round of TiVo/TA reboots a few weeks ago they seem to be more stable now...)

(Oh, and the lack of a MOVE option to make MRV usable but that will take a miracle to resolve.)


----------



## SCSIRAID

mercurial said:


> If they need another data point in Cary, let me know. Now that I've gotten rid of the DVR Expander that was causing issues, this is the last annoying thing for me...
> 
> (Well, aside from the occasional TA going out in the weeds issue but after the last round of TiVo/TA reboots a few weeks ago they seem to be more stable now...)
> 
> (Oh, and the lack of a MOVE option to make MRV usable but that will take a miracle to resolve.)


OK... Are you only seeing the macroblocking on SDV channels? Are your signal levels good? Are any channels worse than others?


----------



## mercurial

SCSIRAID said:


> OK... Are you only seeing the macroblocking on SDV channels? Are your signal levels good? Are any channels worse than others?


Honestly? I don't know if I'd call it macroblocking so much as the whole pallet shifts with pixelation along with freezes and audio drop outs. I think it's pretty much the SDV channels but I'd need to see the complete list again. Frankly I haven't had much time to play with it and check signal levels carefully. I did buy some PADs to see about playing with the signal level but I haven't had a chance to play with them either.

Too bad working for one of the three companies trying to figure this out (albeit the "wrong part") doesn't get you any extra help...


----------



## SCSIRAID

mercurial said:


> Honestly? I don't know if I'd call it macroblocking so much as the whole pallet shifts with pixelation along with freezes and audio drop outs. I think it's pretty much the SDV channels but I'd need to see the complete list again. Frankly I haven't had much time to play with it and check signal levels carefully. I did buy some PADs to see about playing with the signal level but I haven't had a chance to play with them either.
> 
> Too bad working for one of the three companies trying to figure this out (albeit the "wrong part") doesn't get you any extra help...


HAHA... I know what u mean... With three companies in the mix of this issue it is a challenge. TWC Raleigh has to work thru Cisco to get to TiVo. TWC Raleigh has been great. They have got some really good people. They agree that this is a problem and have been working on it but no smoking gun yet. They have determined that it is NOT an RF issue and that is a huge step in itself. We tried moving signal level up and down and it made no difference. TWC brought a QAM analyzer out and the constellation diagrams were perfect. They brought an MPEG analyzer out and all was fine. There are a few more experiments planned and I believe the next one or two will yield the smoking gun. 

Just to restate... the issue is pixelation/macroblocking on SDV channels only. Linears are fine (Linears exhibit some random pixelation once in a while but nothing significant - most likely from transient signal problems or the content provider). The worst I have seen is on USA, Speed and Bravo. Ive seen it on pretty much all the SDV channels. The SA8300 does NOT display the problem... only TiVo.


----------



## mercurial

It's pretty bad on USA (I know a lot of Royal Pains and Psyche episodes have had issues). Is SciFI (er... SyFy) SDV? I've seen a few issues with episodes of Eureka too. Of course we lag so far behind it's more archeological data than anything. I know ScienceHD has a lot of issues (and is one of the few we watch live frequently).


----------



## SCSIRAID

mercurial said:


> It's pretty bad on USA (I know a lot of Royal Pains and Psyche episodes have had issues). Is SciFI (er... SyFy) SDV? I've seen a few issues with episodes of Eureka too. Of course we lag so far behind it's more archeological data than anything. I know ScienceHD has a lot of issues (and is one of the few we watch live frequently).


All of those are SDV.


----------



## dlfl

Just a reminder: You can determine whether a channel is SDV using the TiVo menus as described in ***this post*** and the post it links to.


----------



## harrd

I'm in the Burlington, NC area and got TWC to install a TA a few months ago. We never got it working so I disconnected it to wait until TWC could negotiate the learning curve on the new technology. I've reconnected everything, run the TIVO Guided Setup, everything looks reasonable in the TA diagnostics, although I don't know what's critical.

After doing this I'm getting the same behavior, the SDV channels don't come up, I get nothing but a black screen. I've got a TWC tech coming in tomorrow, and I know from past experience it would help to have a game plan.

Can anyone suggest where to go from here?


----------



## dlfl

harrd said:


> ................ I'm getting the same behavior, the SDV channels don't come up, I get nothing but a black screen...........


Have you tried the documented workaround (re-tuning) for this behavior?

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/148/kw/sdv/c/123/p/88,90/r_id/100041/sno/3

Also, go to the DVR Diagnostics page and note the following info for the tuner that is assigned to the channel you just tried to tune:

Signal Lock
Program Lock
PID numbers (3 of them)
Frequency

I get this same behavior, but only occasionally. In my case the Program Lock will say "No", which is the problem in my case. And the workaround does work for me. Very rarely, I have to re-tune 2 or 3 times before it succeeds.


----------



## harrd

I've tried the workaround with no success. When I run the DVR diagnostics it hangs and displays please wait.


----------



## harrd

Correction I tried the DVR diagnostics and it hung with a please wait message so I'm rebooting


----------



## dlfl

harrd said:


> I've tried the workaround with no success. When I run the DVR diagnostics it hangs and displays please wait.


Are you doing:

Messages & Settings --> Account & System Information --> DVR Diagnostics ?


----------



## harrd

Ok, in DVR diagnostics I'm getting a screen with null or zero values


----------



## harrd

Current tuning status is "not tuned: wrong card state"


----------



## SCSIRAID

harrd said:


> Current tuning status is "not tuned: wrong card state"


That typically means that you have attempted to tune an SDV channel but dont have a TA.

Look at the very bottom of DVR diags... the last three lines... what do they say?


----------



## ianfarrell

SCSIRAID said:


> HAHA... I know what u mean... With three companies in the mix of this issue it is a challenge. TWC Raleigh has to work thru Cisco to get to TiVo. TWC Raleigh has been great. They have got some really good people. They agree that this is a problem and have been working on it but no smoking gun yet. They have determined that it is NOT an RF issue and that is a huge step in itself. We tried moving signal level up and down and it made no difference. TWC brought a QAM analyzer out and the constellation diagrams were perfect. They brought an MPEG analyzer out and all was fine. There are a few more experiments planned and I believe the next one or two will yield the smoking gun.
> 
> Just to restate... the issue is pixelation/macroblocking on SDV channels only. Linears are fine (Linears exhibit some random pixelation once in a while but nothing significant - most likely from transient signal problems or the content provider). The worst I have seen is on USA, Speed and Bravo. Ive seen it on pretty much all the SDV channels. The SA8300 does NOT display the problem... only TiVo.


I had a tech come out today and we did simul recordings on USAHD and TLCHD.
When either channel Macro'd on the TiVo, it did not appear on the Sci Atl Box.
He changed out the Cisco TA (my 4th one I might add) and now they are back to blaming my S3 TiVo box.
Don't these guys talk to each other or is blaming TiVo again all they have left?
I called TiVo who blamed Cisco.
Round and Round we go, I've had enough of all the crap.
I told the tech it's only on SDV Channels and he couldn't tell me why when I asked.
The problems we saw were mainly compression related (partial rather than full on Macroblocking).


----------



## SCSIRAID

ianfarrell said:


> I had a tech come out today and we did simul recordings on USAHD and TLCHD.
> When either channel Macro'd on the TiVo, it did not appear on the Sci Atl Box.
> He changed out the Cisco TA (my 4th one I might add) and now they are back to blaming my S3 TiVo box.
> Don't these guys talk to each other or is blaming TiVo again all they have left?
> I called TiVo who blamed Cisco.
> Round and Round we go, I've had enough of all the crap.
> I told the tech it's only on SDV Channels and he couldn't tell me why when I asked.
> The problems we saw were mainly compression related (partial rather than full on Macroblocking).


Welcome to the club......  It would probably be a good idea for TWC to at least inform their CSR's and Tech that a problem exists and they are working on it. They are wasting their money sending techs and replacing TA's to try and fix this.


----------



## ianfarrell

SCSIRAID said:


> Welcome to the club......  It would probably be a good idea for TWC to at least inform their CSR's and Tech that a problem exists and they are working on it. They are wasting their money sending techs and replacing TA's to try and fix this.


AFAIC, until the issue is fixed, I'll just get the programs affected by this by other means (Hint, hint!) and load up to my AppleTV. At least that's watchable. 
I think all Tivo owners affected by the "reduced service" should ask for a discount each month this goes on.


----------



## SCSIRAID

ianfarrell said:


> AFAIC, until the issue is fixed, I'll just get the programs affected by this by other means (Hint, hint!) and load up to my AppleTV. At least that's watchable.
> I think all Tivo owners affected by the "reduced service" should ask for a discount each month this goes on.


Discount from who? TWC or TiVo? At this point nobody can say who is 'at fault'.  Perfect conditions for finger pointing. I must say I have seen much more direct action on this from TWC than from TiVo.


----------



## ianfarrell

SCSIRAID said:


> Discount from who? TWC or TiVo? At this point nobody can say who is 'at fault'.  Perfect conditions for finger pointing. I must say I have seen much more direct action on this from TWC than from TiVo.


Sorry, TWC since they (along with the rest of the Cable Industry) forced SDV on everyone.
If they got rid of all the Shopping Channels, Political Channels, etc., I'm pretty sure they'd have the bandwidth for many of the Channels they switched to SDV.
But that's just my frustrated opinion.


----------



## SCSIRAID

ianfarrell said:


> Sorry, TWC since they (along with the rest of the Cable Industry) forced SDV on everyone.
> If they got rid of all the Shopping Channels, Political Channels, etc., I'm pretty sure they'd have the bandwidth for many of the Channels they switched to SDV.
> But that's just my frustrated opinion.


Understand... I'm frustrated too. However, if the problem turns out to be what they currently think it is... SDV isnt the 'root cause'. The issue could just as well be on the linears too if the compressors were set up the same. That would suck royally....


----------



## BigInJapan

ncsu1 said:


> is anyone else having a problem with constant reboots with the tuning adapters?


...



ncsu1 said:


> no they reset at the exact same time and when not hooked into time warner they don't reset so we think that it is not a power issue in the home


So I'm having this problem with my tuning adapter. Have you gotten yours working yet?


----------



## harrd

I've been working with a TWC tech this morning and one of the gurus said that only some HD tivos were capable of performing 2 way communications and that multi stream cards were required. I know that my 1st edition Series 3 HD doesn't support multiple tuners streams through one card. Is any of this true? Is it possible that my TIVO will never work with a tuning adapter?


----------



## SCSIRAID

harrd said:


> I've been working with a TWC tech this morning and one of the gurus said that only some HD tivos were capable of performing 2 way communications and that multi stream cards were required. I know that my 1st edition Series 3 HD doesn't support multiple tuners streams through one card. Is any of this true? Is it possible that my TIVO will never work with a tuning adapter?


None of the HD TiVo's (THD or S3 or THDXL) are capable of native 2way communications. The Tuning Adapter is what performs that function for them to enable SDV. All of the HD TiVo's support Tuning Adapters.

As to Cablecards... All HD TiVo's support both S-Cards (single stream) and M-Cards (Multi Stream). The original S3 requires 2 cards reguardless of whether they are M or S cards. The THD's can use 2 S-Cards or 1 M-Card.


----------



## harrd

Is there any reason why the M-Cards should working any better with the TA than the S-Cards I already have? If not do you have any ideas on what to check next?


----------



## SCSIRAID

harrd said:


> Is there any reason why the M-Cards should working any better with the TA than the S-Cards I already have? If not do you have any ideas on what to check next?


Nope... When you put 2 M-Cards into an original S3, they operate in single stream mode just like S-Cards... The TA doesnt know or care about what kind of cablecard your TiVo has in it.


----------



## harrd

So, I'm assuming that the TA gets the information about what channel is desired from the USB connection then passes the video through the cable. Does the Tivo have to look for the video on a particular channel (frequency)?


----------



## SCSIRAID

harrd said:


> So, I'm assuming that the TA gets the information about what channel is desired from the USB connection then passes the video through the cable. Does the Tivo have to look for the video on a particular channel (frequency)?


The coax passthru the TA offers is purely a convienence. The TA is not doing anything to the RF stream other than applying a little gain. I dont use the passthru at all... I have the cable from the wall going to a 2 way splitter with one leg driving the TA and the other driving the TiVo. The TA's 'magic' is going on over the USB. The TA acts as a proxy for the TiVo and requests the channels that TiVo asks for and then tells the TiVo what frequency and PID the stream is on. All the tuning and decoding/decrypting is done in the TiVo.


----------



## BigInJapan

So I just realized I've been posting in the wrong thread. hm.

I'm on TWC in Raleigh. Use TiVo HD. Recently had two S Cards installed, then a tuning adapter. Having a problem with the adapter. About every 30 minutes, the green light starts blinking, which then brings up the TiVo's screen about a tuning adapter having been connected. After a few minutes, it goes back to solid, and I have my SDV channels. Then it cycles again in another 30 min.

I initially blamed the TA and had it swapped out. The exact same thing happens with the second one though.

Considered a power issue. Tried it plugged into the surge protector, then directly into the wall, then into a UPS. No change on those.

Some variables:
TA Firmware: .0801
Cable has one two-way split (modem / tv) using the splitter TWC provided. 
When the light isn't blinking, signal strengths on TA diagnostics screen show Tuner: -7, FDC: -1, RDC: 36
TiVo software 11.0d-01-2-652.

The blink pattern has been tough to catch. I think I saw four quick blinks, then it went dark for a second, then eight or nine slow blinks, then dark, then faster blinks for about 90 seconds. Then it stays solid for about 30 min.

_edit_ Oh, after messing with it for a while, I just left the USB cord unplugged. That keeps the TiVo from giving me the TA connected screen, but the TA itself just continues to cycle.

Any thoughts?


----------



## SCSIRAID

BigInJapan said:


> So I just realized I've been posting in the wrong thread. hm.
> 
> I'm on TWC in Raleigh. Use TiVo HD. Recently had two S Cards installed, then a tuning adapter. Having a problem with the adapter. About every 30 minutes, the green light starts blinking, which then brings up the TiVo's screen about a tuning adapter having been connected. After a few minutes, it goes back to solid, and I have my SDV channels. Then it cycles again in another 30 min.
> 
> I initially blamed the TA and had it swapped out. The exact same thing happens with the second one though.
> 
> Considered a power issue. Tried it plugged into the surge protector, then directly into the wall, then into a UPS. No change on those.
> 
> Some variables:
> TA Firmware: .0801
> Cable has one two-way split (modem / tv) using the splitter TWC provided.
> When the light isn't blinking, signal strengths on TA diagnostics screen show Tuner: -7, FDC: -1, RDC: 36
> TiVo software 11.0d-01-2-652.
> 
> The blink pattern has been tough to catch. I think I saw four quick blinks, then it went dark for a second, then eight or nine slow blinks, then dark, then faster blinks for about 90 seconds. Then it stays solid for about 30 min.
> 
> _edit_ Oh, after messing with it for a while, I just left the USB cord unplugged. That keeps the TiVo from giving me the TA connected screen, but the TA itself just continues to cycle.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Your signal levels look fine. I would check and tighten the coax cable connections. Has TWC given you another TA? I suggest you look in TA diags and check the Booted: line (into ta diags and hit select twice near bottom of page) to see if it is actually rebooting or losing contact with hub.


----------



## mercurial

Hey SCSIRAID, do you know if high signal strength is still considered a problem? I know a lot of folks were adding attenuators and/or splitters to drop the signal level when they wer having problems with freezing/break up/etc. But is that all part of the SDV issue now? 

I'm asking because I put a splitter in trying to drop it a bit (and it seemed to on some channels) but last night I was having a devil of a time with a live channel I put on for background noise going black (with audio) then video going (but audio dropping) and a couple of times both going. A channel change up and down would fix it for a bit and then it would come back. Checked the diagnostics and noticed the signal level for that channel was 100. 

I think it was HGTV (which isn't SDV I don't think, didn't take the time to poke further). Just curious if the conventional wisdom is still to add pads to drop the signal a bit? What's the proper range to shoot for? 90-95? I'm probably give that a shot this weekend.


----------



## Grumock

SCSIRAID said:


> Your signal levels look fine. I would check and tighten the coax cable connections. Has TWC given you another TA? I suggest you look in TA diags and check the Booted: line (into ta diags and hit select twice near bottom of page) to see if it is actually rebooting or losing contact with hub.


Actually the RDC depending on the area looks a bit low. Most places the RDC should be between 40-55 no higher then 55 though.


----------



## Grumock

mercurial said:


> Hey SCSIRAID, do you know if high signal strength is still considered a problem? I know a lot of folks were adding attenuators and/or splitters to drop the signal level when they wer having problems with freezing/break up/etc. But is that all part of the SDV issue now?
> 
> I'm asking because I put a splitter in trying to drop it a bit (and it seemed to on some channels) but last night I was having a devil of a time with a live channel I put on for background noise going black (with audio) then video going (but audio dropping) and a couple of times both going. A channel change up and down would fix it for a bit and then it would come back. Checked the diagnostics and noticed the signal level for that channel was 100.
> 
> I think it was HGTV (which isn't SDV I don't think, didn't take the time to poke further). Just curious if the conventional wisdom is still to add pads to drop the signal a bit? What's the proper range to shoot for? 90-95? I'm probably give that a shot this weekend.


The signal meter on the TIVO is not nearly as accurate as the one say on the TA, or the one a competent Tech should be carrying. If your tuner level is below -7 you should be fine but then you also have to look at the FDC (forward data carrier) & the RDC (return data carrier)


----------



## SCSIRAID

mercurial said:


> Hey SCSIRAID, do you know if high signal strength is still considered a problem? I know a lot of folks were adding attenuators and/or splitters to drop the signal level when they wer having problems with freezing/break up/etc. But is that all part of the SDV issue now?
> 
> I'm asking because I put a splitter in trying to drop it a bit (and it seemed to on some channels) but last night I was having a devil of a time with a live channel I put on for background noise going black (with audio) then video going (but audio dropping) and a couple of times both going. A channel change up and down would fix it for a bit and then it would come back. Checked the diagnostics and noticed the signal level for that channel was 100.
> 
> I think it was HGTV (which isn't SDV I don't think, didn't take the time to poke further). Just curious if the conventional wisdom is still to add pads to drop the signal a bit? What's the proper range to shoot for? 90-95? I'm probably give that a shot this weekend.


You can definitely have too much signal.... You can jump into TA diags and see what it measures the signal to be (in dBmV). If you are using the TA passthru, you probably want the signal measured by the TA to be in the -4 to -6 area. If you split and drive the TA and S3 from the output of a x2 splitter, I would shoot for the -1 to -3 area. When in doubt.. I would go lower rather than higher.

I found that my S3 ran fine with anywhere between roughly 0 and -10 dBmV. I believe right now its sitting at about -3.

Its somewhat a crap shoot though... The TA will only measure signal level on the SDV QAM's so it wont shed any light on the other channels. Depending on your service group... the SDV QAMs could be higher or lower in level than the others. You also dont know how much tilt your drop has... You could always experiment a bit and add some attenuation.


----------



## harrd

I finally got it working by disconnecting the usb connection then rebooting the tuning adapter. I don't know if the reboot fixed it or disconnecting the usb then rebooting fixed it.

... or maybe I was holding my mouth right.. ;-)


----------



## SCSIRAID

Grumock said:


> Actually the RDC depending on the area looks a bit low. Most places the RDC should be between 40-55 no higher then 55 though.


The low RDC just means that he is close to the node. Low isnt a problem. His TA simply doesnt have use much power to reach the node.

UNLESS... The TA is being fooled and isnt using enough power to remain in contact with the hub.


----------



## Grumock

harrd said:


> I finally got it working by disconnecting the usb connection then rebooting the tuning adapter. I don't know if the reboot fixed it or disconnecting the usb then rebooting fixed it.
> 
> ... or maybe I was holding my mouth right.. ;-)


Yeah but were you hoping on one leg while patting your head with one hand & rubbing your belly with the other? that normally does it every time LOL


----------



## BigInJapan

SCSIRAID said:


> Has TWC given you another TA? I suggest you look in TA diags and check the Booted: line (into ta diags and hit select twice near bottom of page) to see if it is actually rebooting or losing contact with hub.


Been away and haven't had a chance to check on Booted in the diagnostics screen. I'll take a look at that this weekend.

In answer to the other question, this is the second TA they've given me and both exhibited the same behavior.

One other thing I noticed last night. I was tired of looking at the green light, so I tried to turn the TA off using that button on the front. The light was solid at the time, and it went off when I pressed the button. However, it still 'wakes up' and goes through the blink cycle. When it's done blinking, the light goes back out. So I guess that's not really a power button?


----------



## Grumock

BigInJapan said:


> Been away and haven't had a chance to check on Booted in the diagnostics screen. I'll take a look at that this weekend.
> 
> In answer to the other question, this is the second TA they've given me and both exhibited the same behavior.
> 
> One other thing I noticed last night. I was tired of looking at the green light, so I tried to turn the TA off using that button on the front. The light was solid at the time, and it went off when I pressed the button. However, it still 'wakes up' and goes through the blink cycle. When it's done blinking, the light goes back out. So I guess that's not really a power button?


it is power button. I suspect that the TA was not setup properly if you are getting responses like that when you turn that off. BTW when you turn it off you disconnect the USB connection to the TIVO, therefore making it impossible for SDV to pass thru. When you turned it off did you not get a message on the screen saying something like "TA disconnected or powered off"?


----------



## Loofah

We have had a tuning adapter since they first came out in Charlotte without too many problems. About three weeks ago we had a power outage and since then the tuning adapter has not been tuning in SDV signals (could be a coincidence).

The tuning adapter seems to be resetting over and over and over again. Occasionally the Tivo gives us the TA connected message (and interrupts recording but never tuning SDV), so we have it unplugged.

We have had four truck rolls to no avail. They have replaced the tuning adapter four times. The behavior has been similar for all of the TAs. They checked the signal strength, and it was supposedly fine. 

The tech blames the USB port.

We called Tivo and they had no solutions--suggesting that we purchase a refurbished model.

Any suggestions on how to approach this? Should I try replacing the USB cable? What diagnostics should I be looking at? Of course, TWC has all the channels we like BBCA, Fox Soccer, Independent Film in SDV. We are bummed.

Just to let you know I have done multiple reboots. Pull plug on TA, pull plug on USB, restart Tivo, (multiple iterations of each).....


----------



## dlfl

Be sure to try all combinations of removing/restoring TA AC power and disconnecting/reconnecting the USB cable. 

I recently had something like this and my TA needed to be "provisioned" -- again. Supposedly once it is successfully provisioned it shouldn't need it again, but....

I called TiVo support and they connected me up to the TWC National Cable Card Support people, who got it re-provisioned in a few minutes.

You can also ask your local TWC support people to connect you to the NCCS, but be sure they do all the diagnostics they can before asking for this.


----------



## Grumock

Loofah said:


> We have had a tuning adapter since they first came out in Charlotte without too many problems. About three weeks ago we had a power outage and since then the tuning adapter has not been tuning in SDV signals (could be a coincidence).
> 
> The tuning adapter seems to be resetting over and over and over again. Occasionally the Tivo gives us the TA connected message (and interrupts recording but never tuning SDV), so we have it unplugged.
> 
> We have had four truck rolls to no avail. They have replaced the tuning adapter four times. The behavior has been similar for all of the TAs. They checked the signal strength, and it was supposedly fine.
> 
> The tech blames the USB port.
> 
> We called Tivo and they had no solutions--suggesting that we purchase a refurbished model.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to approach this? Should I try replacing the USB cable? What diagnostics should I be looking at? Of course, TWC has all the channels we like BBCA, Fox Soccer, Independent Film in SDV. We are bummed.


when this happens is this the message you are getting?:

"A tuning adapter is connected to the DVR. To verify that your DVR is receiving all the channels in your subscription package test the tuning adapter. You can skip this step and test later if necessary using the settings menu."


----------



## Loofah

When the Tivo (once or twice a day) connects to the TA I do get the "A TA is connected to the Tivo" message, but the channels never tune in. I only get a "channel not available" message. 

With the TA they all have exhibited the same behavior. It blinks, goes solid, then blinks and repeats. The diagnostic page is sometimes available (I think before it resets) sometimes not.


----------



## Stormspace

My TA was just replaced and now I can't see any recordings on the HD from the other TiVo's in the house. Is there something I should do for this to happen?


----------



## Grumock

Loofah said:


> When the Tivo (once or twice a day) connects to the TA I do get the "A TA is connected to the Tivo" message, but the channels never tune in. I only get a "channel not available" message.
> 
> With the TA they all have exhibited the same behavior. It blinks, goes solid, then blinks and repeats. The diagnostic page is sometimes available (I think before it resets) sometimes not.


Your description is not the same as what i was thinking it may be. So TIVO wont just RMA the one you have ?


----------



## dlfl

Loofah said:


> When the Tivo (once or twice a day) connects to the TA I do get the "A TA is connected to the Tivo" message, but the channels never tune in. I only get a "channel not available" message.
> 
> With the TA they all have exhibited the same behavior. It blinks, goes solid, then blinks and repeats. The diagnostic page is sometimes available (I think before it resets) sometimes not.


Still consistent with needing to be "provisioned". See my post #1000 above.


----------



## Grumock

dlfl said:


> Still consistent with needing to be "provisioned". See my post #1000 above.


LMAO you really think nobody has tried or thought of that yet? After Four truck rolls & how many different tuning adapter? I am thinking that those techs may have not called the NCCSD & if not that is the real problem. Field techs not doing a complete job. What he is describing is not consistent with the TA not being Staged in the DNCS. But then what the hell do i know LOL.

just to answer last question before anyone else does. Nothing


----------



## dlfl

Grumock said:


> LMAO you really think nobody has tried or thought of that yet? After Four truck rolls & how many different tuning adapter? I am thinking that those techs may have not called the NCCSD & if not that is the real problem. Field techs not doing a complete job. What he is describing is not consistent with the TA not being Staged in the DNCS. But then what the hell do i know LOL.
> 
> just to answer last question before anyone else does. Nothing


Does "Staged in the DNCS" mean "provisioned" -- or what?

And yes, I really think what should be obvious can be missed after four truck rolls, etc.


----------



## Grumock

dlfl said:


> Does "Staged in the DNCS" mean "provisioned" -- or what?
> 
> And yes, I really think what should be obvious can be missed after four truck rolls, etc.


Yes stage does mean that. I agree with you that at times the obvious can be missed, But i have to believe that not all the techs are morons & know how to reach out to someone who can help. Ok maybe not believe but at least HOPE they are not all morons. LOL


----------



## Loofah

Just too add a bit more confusion to the situation. The last tech, who came two times for at least an hour each time, did speak of provisioning. He felt the first replacement was not provisioned and that the ones he would be replacing taht one with came from the "warehouse" where they are all provisioned properly. He was a good guy, but they just hate the whole cable card deal.... 

Tivo did offer a replacement for $150, but I want to exhaust every possible option before ponying up again. I probably made a mistake when I called Tivo in saying that the tech thought it was a problem with the USB. They immediately latched onto that after asking for cable card diagnostics....

It is a tough situation because all of the TAs have had the same problem including the one that worked about as well as I expect a TA to work when it is working (not great).

As a last ditch I am going to try a new USB cable. I am just surprised that the USB is dead so easily (if that is the problem). We have tons of other USBs connected in various ways to the network.

We are really commited to the Tivo interface, but it makes me think I should surrender to the TW DVR until DirecTivo come out again....


----------



## Loofah

From what I could glean. the tech was speaking with local people the whole time....


----------



## Grumock

Loofah said:


> Just too add a bit more confusion to the situation. The last tech, who came two times for at least an hour each time, did speak of provisioning. He felt the first replacement was not provisioned and that the ones he would be replacing taht one with came from the "warehouse" where they are all provisioned properly. He was a good guy, but they just hate the whole cable card deal....
> 
> Tivo did offer a replacement for $150, but I want to exhaust every possible option before ponying up again. I probably made a mistake when I called Tivo in saying that the tech thought it was a problem with the USB. They immediately latched onto that after asking for cable card diagnostics....
> 
> It is a tough situation because all of the TAs have had the same problem including the one that worked about as well as I expect a TA to work when it is working (not great).
> 
> As a last ditch I am going to try a new USB cable. I am just surprised that the USB is dead so easily (if that is the problem). We have tons of other USBs connected in various ways to the network.
> 
> We are really commited to the Tivo interface, but it makes me think I should surrender to the TW DVR until DirecTivo come out again....


don't be hasty. I am wondering if the USB cord had never been changed out with all those replacements?


----------



## dlfl

Grumock said:


> Yes stage does mean that. I agree with you that at times the obvious can be missed, But i have to believe that not all the techs are morons & know how to reach out to someone who can help. Ok maybe not believe but at least HOPE they are not all morons. LOL


Supposedly once a TA is provisioned, it should stay provisioned. At least that's what the NCCS guy told me. However, in my case the TA had to be provisioned again. Thus the fact that initial provisioning must be performed may be obvious, but is checking to see if it needs to be provisioned *again* obvious, since Loofah's TA was once working and thus presumably had already been provisioned?

But, if he's had four TA's I guess each one would have needed to be provisioned initially, which *should* be obvious. Hard to believe they wouldn't be doing that, although stranger things have happened!


----------



## Grumock

dlfl said:


> Supposedly once a TA is provisioned, it should stay provisioned. At least that's what the NCCS guy told me. However, in my case the TA had to be provisioned again. Thus the fact that initial provisioning must be performed may be obvious, but is checking to see if it needs to be provisioned *again* obvious, since Loofah's TA was once working and thus presumably had already been provisioned?
> 
> But, if he's had four TA's I guess each one would have needed to be provisioned initially, which *should* be obvious. Hard to believe they wouldn't be doing that, although stranger things have happened!


One easy way to tell is this:

go to the tuning adapter diag. choose "*Network & tuning status*"
in there at the top it should say "*Tuning Mode*" If it says *uninitialized * then it does need a staging hit (Provisioning hit) sent to it from the DNCS (Head End). Normally if provisioned or (staged) it should say something to the affect of *Quam 256*


----------



## dlfl

Grumock said:


> One easy way to tell is this:
> 
> go to the tuning adapter diag. choose "*Network & tuning status*"
> in there at the top it should say "*Tuning Mode*" If it says *uninitialized * then it does need a staging hit (Provisioning hit) sent to it from the DNCS (Head End). Normally if provisioned or (staged) it should say something to the affect of *Quam 256*


Good info! I was able to get a Cisco PDF document on their SA1520 TA diagnostic screens, but apparently as displayed by their STB's or DVR's, not TiVo. Anyway the doc can be downloaded from a link in the linked post.

There is a lot of commonality but the Tuning Mode as per that document doesn't have a possible value of "uninitialized", undoubtedly because the display is processed differently for TiVo's.

Other useful things I know how to get from the TA Diagnostics pages include:
1. Whether a tuned channel is SDV or not, in the SDV SESSION INFO page.

2. Check acceptable values of Tuner, FDC and RDC strengths in the Status Summary page.

There are some time/date values for reboots, and other events too.
Sure would be nice to have a single document that captured all the good things to know about the TA diagnostics pages.


----------



## Grumock

dlfl said:


> Good info! I was able to get a Cisco PDF document on their SA1520 TA diagnostic screens, but apparently as displayed by their STB's or DVR's, not TiVo. Anyway the doc can be downloaded from a link in the linked post.
> 
> There is a lot of commonality but the Tuning Mode as per that document doesn't have a possible value of "uninitialized", undoubtedly because the display is processed differently for TiVo's.
> 
> Other useful things I know how to get from the TA Diagnostics pages include:
> 1. Whether a tuned channel is SDV or not, in the SDV SESSION INFO page.
> 
> 2. Check acceptable values of Tuner, FDC and RDC strengths in the Status Summary page.
> 
> There are some time/date values for reboots, and other events too.
> Sure would be nice to have a single document that captured all the good things to know about the TA diagnostics pages.


You know there are so many pages to them too. i noticed that on some you will find the same information as on others, & I am not really sure why LOL. Like "Status Summary" screen has some FDC/RDC/Tuner info & that is duplicated i believe on the "RF status" screen.


----------



## BigInJapan

Sorry to be so sporadic in my posting on this. That doesn't exactly make for easy trouble shooting. Out of frustration, I had just left the USB unplugged for a while.

This past Saturday, I finally got an itch to mess it with some more. Low and behold, it just worked.

I think I got a firmware upgrade. On the Versions and MACs screen, the FLASH value now says STA1.0.0_1520_LR-F.1001. One of my previous posts says firmware .0801. If I remember correctly, I was referring to the last four digits of this value. So it looks like it went from .0801 to .1001.

It says its last reboot was 10-16-09 at 3:42 PM, which would have been the day before I plugged the USB back in. I have not seen a blinking green light since then, I'm not getting interrupted by the TiVo screen about a TA being connected anymore, and I have my SDV channels. They're a little pixelated sometimes and there's an occasional screen freeze for a second or two, but at least they're there and the TA isn't interrupting my recordings anymore. <knocks on wood>

FWIW, Tuner is fluctuating between -7 and -8, FDC is fluctuating between -1 and -2, and RDC is holding steady at 36.


----------



## Grumock

BigInJapan said:


> Sorry to be so sporadic in my posting on this. That doesn't exactly make for easy trouble shooting. Out of frustration, I had just left the USB unplugged for a while.
> 
> This past Saturday, I finally got an itch to mess it with some more. Low and behold, it just worked.
> 
> I think I got a firmware upgrade. On the Versions and MACs screen, the FLASH value now says STA1.0.0_1520_LR-F.1001. One of my previous posts says firmware .0801. If I remember correctly, I was referring to the last four digits of this value. So it looks like it went from .0801 to .1001.
> 
> It says its last reboot was 10-16-09 at 3:42 PM, which would have been the day before I plugged the USB back in. I have not seen a blinking green light since then, I'm not getting interrupted by the TiVo screen about a TA being connected anymore, and I have my SDV channels. They're a little pixelated sometimes and there's an occasional screen freeze for a second or two, but at least they're there and the TA isn't interrupting my recordings anymore. <knocks on wood>
> 
> FWIW, Tuner is fluctuating between -7 and -8, FDC is fluctuating between -1 and -2, and RDC is holding steady at 36.


WOW that is interesting to know. I have not received that update as of yet. What State are you in?


----------



## SCSIRAID

Grumock said:


> WOW that is interesting to know. I have not received that update as of yet. What State are you in?


I havent received it either.... and Im usually the guinea pig.


----------



## SCSIRAID

BigInJapan said:


> Sorry to be so sporadic in my posting on this. That doesn't exactly make for easy trouble shooting. Out of frustration, I had just left the USB unplugged for a while.
> 
> This past Saturday, I finally got an itch to mess it with some more. Low and behold, it just worked.
> 
> I think I got a firmware upgrade. On the Versions and MACs screen, the FLASH value now says STA1.0.0_1520_LR-F.1001. One of my previous posts says firmware .0801. If I remember correctly, I was referring to the last four digits of this value. So it looks like it went from .0801 to .1001.
> 
> It says its last reboot was 10-16-09 at 3:42 PM, which would have been the day before I plugged the USB back in. I have not seen a blinking green light since then, I'm not getting interrupted by the TiVo screen about a TA being connected anymore, and I have my SDV channels. They're a little pixelated sometimes and there's an occasional screen freeze for a second or two, but at least they're there and the TA isn't interrupting my recordings anymore. <knocks on wood>
> 
> FWIW, Tuner is fluctuating between -7 and -8, FDC is fluctuating between -1 and -2, and RDC is holding steady at 36.


You might consider updating your profile to indicate that you are in Raleigh, NC. Helps those that dont know that fact.


----------



## BigInJapan

What, and have all these crazy TiVo people hunting me down!? 

But yeah, I'm in Raleigh, NC.


----------



## Grumock

BigInJapan said:


> What, and have all these crazy TiVo people hunting me down!?
> 
> But yeah, I'm in Raleigh, NC.


LOL Let the hunt Begin.


----------



## BigInJapan

SCSIRAID said:


> I havent received it either.... and Im usually the guinea pig.


I'm banking more on just total coincidence, but is it possible that my cycling issue was detectable in their logs and that made me a candidate to be in the first wave for this update?


----------



## Grumock

BigInJapan said:


> I'm banking more on just total coincidence, but is it possible that my cycling issue was detectable in their logs and that made me a candidate to be in the first wave for this update?


I checked again this morning since I too am in the NC area & my cards did a firmware upgrade last night. Still have the 801 on both MOXI & HD TIVO.


----------



## dlfl

Grumock said:


> ........ my cards did a firmware upgrade last night. .....


How could you tell ? What revision number do you have now, and where are you reading it from? I assume you mean your cable cards (?).

Thanks


----------



## Grumock

dlfl said:


> How could you tell ? What revision number do you have now, and where are you reading it from? I assume you mean your cable cards (?).
> 
> Thanks


Yeah when i turned them on i was getting that message "Firmware update in progress" & it was showing the count down or up depending on how you look at it LOL.

cable card diag screen is where i am looking at it now showing:
OS Ver 01.01.10p12

both MOXI & TIVO were in process of doing update this morning when I looked at them.
My Flash version on the TA is still the same though .801


----------



## dlfl

Grumock said:


> Yeah when i turned them on i was getting that message "Firmware update in progress" & it was showing the count down or up depending on how you look at it LOL.
> 
> cable card diag screen is where i am looking at it now showing:
> OS Ver 01.01.10p12
> 
> both MOXI & TIVO were in process of doing update this morning when I looked at them.
> My Flash version on the TA is still the same though .801


Strange. Are your cards Scientific Atlanta? (Cisco)?
My card diagnostics have:
"OS Build:2.3.149.3"
And there is no "OS Ver" 
I have s-cards. Maybe yours is an m-card.

My TA is also at .801


----------



## SugarBowl

BigInJapan said:


> I'm banking more on just total coincidence, but is it possible that my cycling issue was detectable in their logs and that made me a candidate to be in the first wave for this update?


I don't think they monitor how often i have to cycle their own DVR. Or how often the 'Start Over' feature doesn't work. I tried to order the college football weekend through the TWC box this past weekend, and it failed.


----------



## SCSIRAID

BigInJapan said:


> I'm banking more on just total coincidence, but is it possible that my cycling issue was detectable in their logs and that made me a candidate to be in the first wave for this update?


My source says it will be rolled out to all Raleigh TAs. No idea of schedule though.


----------



## Grumock

dlfl said:


> Strange. Are your cards Scientific Atlanta? (Cisco)?
> My card diagnostics have:
> "OS Build:2.3.149.3"
> And there is no "OS Ver"
> I have s-cards. Maybe yours is an m-card.
> 
> My TA is also at .801


they are both M cards. The Moxi will not work at all with an S card, & yes they are SA


----------



## dlfl

Grumock said:


> they are both M cards. The Moxi will not work at all with an S card, & yes they are SA


Do you know if your OS Ver. was different after the update?


----------



## Grumock

dlfl said:


> Do you know if your OS Ver. was different after the update?


Honestly it does not seem so to me.


----------



## mercurial

SCSIRAID said:


> My source says it will be rolled out to all Raleigh TAs. No idea of schedule though.


Don't suppose there are release notes on what's updated? Hmmm... I wonder if I could dig that up....


----------



## dlfl

BigInJapan said:


> ........I think I got a firmware upgrade. On the Versions and MACs screen, the FLASH value now says STA1.0.0_1520_LR-F.1001. One of my previous posts says firmware .0801. If I remember correctly, I was referring to the last four digits of this value. So it looks like it went from .0801 to .1001.
> 
> ........, I'm not getting interrupted by the TiVo screen about a TA being connected anymore, and I have my SDV channels. They're a little pixelated sometimes and there's an occasional screen freeze for a second or two, but at least they're there and the TA isn't interrupting my recordings anymore. ...........


Sounds like this update brought you to about the same performance level I already have in my TWC area (with the 0801 firmware).

*SCSIRAID*: Is the push only to the Raleigh area, just as an initial test?


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> Sounds like this update brought you to about the same performance level I already have in my TWC area (with the 0801 firmware).
> 
> *SCSIRAID*: Is the push only to the Raleigh area, just as an initial test?


No idea......


----------



## SCSIRAID

mercurial said:


> Don't suppose there are release notes on what's updated? Hmmm... I wonder if I could dig that up....


Surely you jest......


----------



## mercurial

SCSIRAID said:


> Surely you jest......


The sad thing is, you're more likely to stumble upon it externally than I am likely to find it...


----------



## mercurial

Ok, anyone else have their TA's go wonky yesterday? All three of mine are doing the 6-blink thing. I tried the normal resets:

1) Unplug/replug the USB.
2) Unplug the USB, unpower the TA, wait at least 30s, repower the TA, wait for solid green (never happens), plug back in USB.
3) As 2 but with TiVo restart.

I didn't have any scheduled recording that weren't on an OTA station (so I knew they weren't SDV) and just assumed it was a regional/area thing but still going on this morning. Anyone have clue before I call TWC and pray?


----------



## SCSIRAID

mercurial said:


> Ok, anyone else have their TA's go wonky yesterday? All three of mine are doing the 6-blink thing. I tried the normal resets:
> 
> 1) Unplug/replug the USB.
> 2) Unplug the USB, unpower the TA, wait at least 30s, repower the TA, wait for solid green (never happens), plug back in USB.
> 3) As 2 but with TiVo restart.
> 
> I didn't have any scheduled recording that weren't on an OTA station (so I knew they weren't SDV) and just assumed it was a regional/area thing but still going on this morning. Anyone have clue before I call TWC and pray?


One of mine went to 8 blinks. The other two remained fine. Try #2 again but with USB unplugged turn off via the TA power switch and then turn back on. Then plug in USB.


----------



## mercurial

I'll give it a shot. It seems like just when everything seems solid with TWC - it all falls apart.


----------



## mercurial

Just tried it with one and it didn't seem to work - but then again, the front power switch has never seemed to have an effect on these TA's. I pressed it and it never stopped blinking. So I had to power it down and back up by removing the power cord (unplugged the USB). Then after a while it came up and started blinking again and then went dark. I hit the power button and it started blinking again and never stopped. In fact usually it's 8 blinks, long pause 8 blinks. Now it seems to be 6 or 8 blinks, a stutter blink, then 6-8 more (lather, rinse, repeat).

I doubt all 3 went bad on the same day so I assume something is wonky on the TWC side... ? This will be fun.


----------



## dlfl

Is there a secret decoder ring for interpreting TA blink sequences?


----------



## Grumock

mercurial said:


> Ok, anyone else have their TA's go wonky yesterday? All three of mine are doing the 6-blink thing. I tried the normal resets:
> 
> 1) Unplug/replug the USB.
> 2) Unplug the USB, unpower the TA, wait at least 30s, repower the TA, wait for solid green (never happens), plug back in USB.
> 3) As 2 but with TiVo restart.
> 
> I didn't have any scheduled recording that weren't on an OTA station (so I knew they weren't SDV) and just assumed it was a regional/area thing but still going on this morning. Anyone have clue before I call TWC and pray?


Strange about the 6 blinks. That normally indicates a disconnected USB cord. The 8 Blinks though is something new installs normally see, since from what i have gathered, that indicates not active in the Head End.


----------



## dlfl

Grumock said:


> Strange about the 6 blinks. That normally indicates a disconnected USB cord. The 8 Blinks though is something new installs normally see, since from what i have gathered, that indicates not active in the Head End.


That is consistent with my experience. The only time I saw 8 blinks was when my TA mysteriously lost provisioning.


----------



## Grumock

dlfl said:


> That is consistent with my experience. The only time I saw 8 blinks was when my TA mysteriously lost provisioning.


yet we have no Firmware update yet? so Odd. Mine is still 801 on both in the GSO, NC area.


----------



## mercurial

Grumock said:


> Strange about the 6 blinks. That normally indicates a disconnected USB cord. The 8 Blinks though is something new installs normally see, since from what i have gathered, that indicates not active in the Head End.


Actually it seem to go between 6 and 8 blinks (the pause between was strange) but after unplugging, letting them sit, and plugging back in, it's 8. So that's not provisioned, eh? I guess that means a call and asking for the cable card help desk because I sure as heck am not wasting my time trying to explain this to a first line CSR...


----------



## Big_Daddy

Bah. Been having the 8 blinks thing for several days now. No luck with powering off/on the TA. I guess I'll play with it some more before calling TWC...

And Bah again.

Edit: Cary, NC here.


----------



## mercurial

Big_Daddy said:


> Bah. Been having the 8 blinks thing for several days now. No luck with powering off/on the TA. I guess I'll play with it some more before calling TWC...
> 
> And Bah again.
> 
> Edit: Cary, NC here.


I called. Took over 50 minutes to fix (30+ of that on hold). Basically they had to rehit them but they had me go to each one (I have three) and go through an unplug routine before they'd send the hits... No glitches since then so fingers crossed...


----------



## dlfl

It appears the 8-blink-pause sequence means you have to have TWC re-provision ("hit") the TA. I haven't seen any other meaning to that sequence in any post so far.

BTW, *mercurial*, you got off easy. You only wasted 17 min. per TA. When this happened to me I wasted 4 hours on one TA.


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> It appears the 8-blink-pause sequence means you have to have TWC re-provision ("hit") the TA. I haven't seen any other meaning to that sequence in any post so far.
> 
> BTW, *mercurial*, you got off easy. You only wasted 17 min. per TA. When this happened to me I wasted 4 hours on one TA.


Dang.... When mine did it... it only took about 10-15 mins to get it back up and running. Customer Care didnt bat an eye when I asked to be transferred to the Cablecard helpdesk and the guy there had me back up in just a few mins.


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> Dang.... When mine did it... it only took about 10-15 mins to get it back up and running. Customer Care didnt bat an eye when I asked to be transferred to the Cablecard helpdesk and the guy there had me back up in just a few mins.


Maybe it will only take me that long the next time since I *now* know what 8 blinks means and that I need to ask for the Cablecard helpdesk (after my 4 hour "lesson"). My TWC CSR was no help on this at all. I had to call TiVo support and get transfered by them to the TWC Cable helpdesk. I wasted more than an hour just trying combinations of rebooting, power cycling TA and TiVo, and unconnecting/connecting the USB cable before I even called TWC, since those measures had always got the TA back for me before.

Finally, my understanding is the "hit" (reprovisioning) of the TA can be (maybe always is) done at the local TWC office. So why should it even be necessary to talk to the Cablecard helpdesk? Why can't you just ask the CSR to get your TA "hit" ? (Why can't the CSR recognize that 8-blinks means this and do the right thing -- oh, now I'm being unrealistic! )


----------



## Fatebringer

I was out from earlier in the week until this afternoon as well. Called and briefly described the issue and said "probably need to talk to the CC helpdesk" Raleigh rep didn't ask for anything else just transferred me. 

The cable card helpdesk guy didnt seem particularly pleased that I got transferred (or at least transferred that quick). He said in essence that my TA wasnt associated with anything anymore (and didnt know why). Quickly solved at that point.


----------



## BigInJapan

Just wanted to pop in and report that since that firmware update, my TA has been rock solid. Hope it gets to the rest of you soon. (also hope I haven't just jinxed myself.)


----------



## mercurial

SCSIRAID said:


> Dang.... When mine did it... it only took about 10-15 mins to get it back up and running. Customer Care didnt bat an eye when I asked to be transferred to the Cablecard helpdesk and the guy there had me back up in just a few mins.


Well, I asked to be transfered to the CC helpdesk immediately, the L1 CSR complied (I was surprised), and then the call was quickly answered (back in the regular queue). Yes, they transferred me back to the same support queue and hoped I wouldn't notice. So I rattled off that I had an issue with my TAs and that it appeared to be a provisioning issue and I got an, "Uhm... Let me transfer you to the CC helpdesk..."

That process took ~5 minutes. Then it was around ~30 waiting for a CC CSR to answer. Then I TOLD them that 8 blinks likely meant provisioning was missing and/or it needed to get hit and they still made me go through the whole routine on all three... Grrr....


----------



## Grumock

mercurial said:


> Well, I asked to be transfered to the CC helpdesk immediately, the L1 CSR complied (I was surprised), and then the call was quickly answered (back in the regular queue). Yes, they transferred me back to the same support queue and hoped I wouldn't notice. So I rattled off that I had an issue with my TAs and that it appeared to be a provisioning issue and I got an, "Uhm... Let me transfer you to the CC helpdesk..."
> 
> That process took ~5 minutes. Then it was around ~30 waiting for a CC CSR to answer. Then I TOLD them that 8 blinks likely meant provisioning was missing and/or it needed to get hit and they still made me go through the whole routine on all three... Grrr....


Those people are actually not CSRs, & since it seems to be an issue with the eastern part of the Carolina region, they may have been trying to figure out why these TAs were going into this brick mode. You know, like seeing what the common issue & fix is for each. When you tried telling them about the provisioning, since it really isn't a provisioning, they probably needed you to look at them all for their records of this issue. Or LOL maybe they did not like your attitude. LOL no idea

When i have delt with those folks, they have all seemed to me, to have a very good grasp on TIVOs & other cable card products. Unlike the others you may have to deal with at TWC.

I Also recall one of them telling me there is only 4 of them Nation wide & that normally there are only two on the desk, except one day out of the week. LOL I could not get them to tell me what day that was. I imagine that's why there was a 30 minute hold.

BTW both of mine did the same thing & once they had me remove my USB & then Send a "Balancing Hit" to my account the lights went off on my TAs. Once i turned them on both were solid again & reconnected my USB cords, all my SDV were working again.


----------



## Grumock

BigInJapan said:


> Just wanted to pop in and report that since that firmware update, my TA has been rock solid. Hope it gets to the rest of you soon. (also hope I haven't just jinxed myself.)


Still running the .0801 here on both of mine


----------



## Grumock

Fatebringer said:


> I was out from earlier in the week until this afternoon as well. Called and briefly described the issue and said "probably need to talk to the CC helpdesk" Raleigh rep didn't ask for anything else just transferred me.
> 
> The cable card helpdesk guy didnt seem particularly pleased that I got transferred (or at least transferred that quick). He said in essence that my TA wasnt associated with anything anymore (and didnt know why). Quickly solved at that point.


Yeah they dont like getting cold transfers from what i gathered. I got the same feeling when they have cold transferred me to them as well.

Now see your issue was different then mine. Mine were still on the account & associated to it. Something very strange happened in NC to the TAs from what we are all hearing on this thread.


----------



## Shmooh

Another 8-blink TA in Cary, NC. Woke up to it this morning - it was fine last night.

My wife said everything seemed to be working, but I don't know how extensively she poked around (and I didn't have time to check it out before I left for work).

Sounds like a call to TWC is in my near future. Oh joy.


----------



## mercurial

Grumock said:


> Those people are actually not CSRs, & since it seems to be an issue with the eastern part of the Carolina region, they may have been trying to figure out why these TAs were going into this brick mode. You know, like seeing what the common issue & fix is for each. When you tried telling them about the provisioning, since it really isn't a provisioning, they probably needed you to look at them all for their records of this issue. Or LOL maybe they did not like your attitude. LOL no idea
> 
> When i have delt with those folks, they have all seemed to me, to have a very good grasp on TIVOs & other cable card products. Unlike the others you may have to deal with at TWC.
> 
> I Also recall one of them telling me there is only 4 of them Nation wide & that normally there are only two on the desk, except one day out of the week. LOL I could not get them to tell me what day that was. I imagine that's why there was a 30 minute hold.
> 
> BTW both of mine did the same thing & once they had me remove my USB & then Send a "Balancing Hit" to my account the lights went off on my TAs. Once i turned them on both were solid again & reconnected my USB cords, all my SDV were working again.


I would quibble that if a balancing or hitting them fixes the issue (as it seemed to do for you and me) then that's a provisioning issue. At some point down the line, provisioning information is out of whack and needs to be updated - even it it was just "lost" by the TA itself.


----------



## Grumock

mercurial said:


> I would quibble that if a balancing or hitting them fixes the issue (as it seemed to do for you and me) then that's a provisioning issue. At some point down the line, provisioning information is out of whack and needs to be updated - even it it was just "lost" by the TA itself.


I would agree with you on that fact, but if they really dont know why it happened, then I would "ASSUME" LOL, that they would try to gain any & all information from the TAs they are seeing it with.


----------



## TiVolunteer

Count me in as another "8-blinker" in Cary, NC.

Took me three phone calls and two escalations before I finally got to the guy who knew exactly what I was talking about and knew exactly what to do.

The first 5 folks I talked with kept insisting that the only way to fix it was to send out a technician ("If all 4 of your tuning adapters went out at the same time then it MUST be a problem with your line", "All of your cable cards are provisioned correctly so I don't need to send a "hit" to your tuning adapters", "No, we've not seen anyone else with this problem", "Can you please remove the cable card from the tuning adapter" )

The guy who finally fixed it said that they were aware of the problem but were still trying to figure out what caused it. He referred to it as the TA going into "brick mode". It took us awhile to get all of the TA's rebooted and resync'ed, but he was very patient and methodical. I would have given him all 5's if I had been asked to provide customer feedback on him. The others would have gotten all 1's.

By the way, he said he monitors this forum and in particular this thread. They aren't allowed to post but he said that our posts help them to be aware of what's happening.


----------



## Shmooh

TiVolunteer said:


> By the way, he said he monitors this forum and in particular this thread. They aren't allowed to post but he said that our posts help them to be aware of what's happening.


Very interesting. *waves to the nice support technician* Thanks for reading!

The effect of our 8-blink is that we don't get any SDV. Everything else seems to be working fine. (I had said in an earlier post that my wife didn't see any adverse behaviors. She hadn't tried an SDV channel.)

I'm going to call this afternoon/evening to get mine fixed.


----------



## SCSIRAID

All three of my TA's picked up .1001 firmware last night.....

Anybody else noticing the drop in bit rate for several of TWC's switched channels? FoodHD, BIOHD, UHD are running at around 10-11 Mbits/sec. The PQ sucks. Compression artifacts like crazy.


----------



## Grumock

Still .0801 on both of mine.


----------



## mercurial

SCSIRAID said:


> All three of my TA's picked up .1001 firmware last night.....
> 
> Anybody else noticing the drop in bit rate for several of TWC's switched channels? FoodHD, BIOHD, UHD are running at around 10-11 Mbits/sec. The PQ sucks. Compression artifacts like crazy.


Haven't noticed that. Hope it's a temporary glitch (like when one of their digital channels sometimes looks like jerky slow-mo). If they're trying to compress to make room for channels (i.e. like DTV's "HD Lite") that is BAD.


----------



## TiVolunteer

SCSIRAID said:


> All three of my TA's picked up .1001 firmware last night.....
> 
> Anybody else noticing the drop in bit rate for several of TWC's switched channels? FoodHD, BIOHD, UHD are running at around 10-11 Mbits/sec. The PQ sucks. Compression artifacts like crazy.


Mine picked up .1001 as well.

However, I don't notice the bit rate change or compression artifacts (however, I didn't check them for that long either).


----------



## Shmooh

Called TWC last night about the 8-blink TA issue. (After going through the automated menus and going to the 'music hold', my call was answered in under 1 minute - actually pretty impressive.)

My issue was fixed in under 15 minutes - no transfers - the rep who answered the phone fixed the problem. His name was 'Greg' and he was very friendly and reasonably adept. (Anybody from TWC reading this - 5 stars for Greg.)

Greg said they'd gotten an email just that morning about the TA's because of "abnormally high call volume" for TA's/CC's recently. The email was a troubleshooting guide for TA's. He said something about it being a powerpoint presentation for field technicians.

After verifying my account was set up correctly, he followed the guide (basically just sending a hit to the TA and rebooting it), and everything worked.

All in all, a pretty decent experience. If anybody else is having the 8-blink issue, they should be able to solve it pretty quickly if you call (at least in the Raleigh/Cary area).


----------



## notting

Weird TA issue of the evening - a little before 9PM, all my SDV channels went black. TA kept a solid green light.

If I go into the DVR diagnostics, everything *appears* somewhat normal - there's a frequency (675 Mhz and 651 Mhz are two examples), tuning status is 'Tuned: Success', there's signal lock and program lock, the TA diagnostics say 'switched', etc. But everything's black.

This persists across rebooting the TA (which goes through its normal few minutes of 6 blinks before steadying.) Anyone seeen this before, and have ideas before/while I go sit on hold?

Firmware is 1001, for what it's worth.


----------



## charlesdf22

I have the same issue here in Raleigh. 2x TA's stopped working around 9pm. SDC channels are dead, but OTA channels work fine.

Time to call TWC again...


----------



## charlesdf22

Update....
Announcement when calling in says: 
Technical difficulties with channels missing... aware of the issue and working to resolve the issue.


----------



## Eggplant!

Getting the same thing here in Hillsborough. Two units, solid green light, no SDV channels. I think mine has been out since last night about this time, as an SDV channel failed to record at 10PM yesterday. 

TWC support told me it was a known issue, and engineers were working on it.


----------



## notting

Hm, according to some posts on another forum, it sounds like it's a generic SDV issue; nothing specific to tuning adapters.


----------



## mercurial

Had the same thing last night. After calling a few weeks ago when all three TA's went into 8-blink mode and then this weekend when certain channels weren't coming in (and being told they had to re-stage my Cable Cards), I opted to skip calling last night. Hope it clears up soon.


----------



## BigInJapan

I was in 8 blink mode for a little while here last week. Didn't bother to do anything about it. Just let it sit. Earlier this week, it went back to solid, but I was missing numerous SDV channels. And, oddly, HD versions of NBC and TNT were swapped (was getting TNT on 217 and NBC where TNT usually is). Rebooted the TiVo and all is well again. All the SDVs are back and TNT and NBC went back to where they're supposed to be.

Don't really need a reply on this. Just posting my experience for the community's awareness.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Well... I got the dreaded 8 blinks on the S3's TA. Going into TA Diags shows that it has lost its authorization. Made a call to TWC Customer Care and asked for the Cablecard helpdesk. It took about 15 mins of hold time but once I was connected to Mike, he had me fixed in about 5-7 mins. I asked if there was a direct number but he said no. Their hours are 10am-11pm. 

Mike indicated that this has been happening quite a bit and they are working on tracking down the problem. 

All fixed for now....


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> Well... I got the dreaded 8 blinks on the S3's TA. Going into TA Diags shows that it has lost its authorization. Made a call to TWC Customer Care and asked for the Cablecard helpdesk. It took about 15 mins of hold time but once I was connected to Mike, he had me fixed in about 5-7 mins. I asked if there was a direct number but he said no. Their hours are 10am-11pm.
> 
> Mike indicated that this has been happening quite a bit and they are working on tracking down the problem.
> 
> All fixed for now....


Amazingly, when this happened to me 2 days ago, my TWC local CSR was able to fix it in one minute! Details ***here***.. She was unable to give me a very detailed description of what she did, just called it "rebooting".

BTW, where do you find whether it's authorized in the TA diagnostics? Is this the same as needing "provisioning"? Or "Balancing"?


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> Amazingly, when this happened to me 2 days ago, my TWC local CSR was able to fix it in one minute! Details ***here***.. She was unable to give me a very detailed description of what she did, just called it "rebooting".
> 
> BTW, where do you find whether it's authorized in the TA diagnostics? Is this the same as needing "provisioning"? Or "Balancing"?


If you go into TA Diags.... select next page... then select Tuning Resolver....

The first item is Authorized: xxx

The xxx should be 'Yes'.... mine was 'No' before Mike fixed it.

The second line is OpStatus which should be 'Ready'.


----------



## SugarBowl

I've noticed that about 3 of the HD channels here in Cary were unselected in the channels I receive screen. I think it was USAHD and the channel above and below that. I checked the channels, and then tuned to them in live tv. The guide said no guide data, and apparently un-selected the channel from channels i receive. Is anyone else seeing this behaviour?


----------



## RTPGiants

Same 8 flash issue affected me tonight. Called CSR, got transferred to cable card help desk. Mike greeted me, and sent a hit and it's all back to normal.

I'm glad that TWC has someone like Mike available, and hope he's being compensated for his knowledge/ability.


----------



## SCSIRAID

SugarBowl said:


> I've noticed that about 3 of the HD channels here in Cary were unselected in the channels I receive screen. I think it was USAHD and the channel above and below that. I checked the channels, and then tuned to them in live tv. The guide said no guide data, and apparently un-selected the channel from channels i receive. Is anyone else seeing this behaviour?


USAHD is fine for me... and the two following it.


----------



## mercurial

Well two of three have gone 8 blinky tonight. I'm getting tired of this stuff. No time to call tonight. Sigh...


----------



## SCSIRAID

mercurial said:


> Well two of three have gone 8 blinky tonight. I'm getting tired of this stuff. No time to call tonight. Sigh...


Im three for three.... The first one was fixed with a call... the other two crapped out a bit later. Called again and they couldnt get them back online. No Two Way mode... One has come back on its own. Will seee about the other later.


----------



## TiVolunteer

Got the "8-blink" on all three of my Series 3 and on my TiVoHD. No time to call tonight, will have to call tomorrow.

ARRRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## SugarBowl

SCSIRAID said:


> USAHD is fine for me... and the two following it.


hmm... i just double checked. It's 225, 226, and 227. Everytime i enable them and then tune them, the channels come in fine, but the guide says To Be Announced, and when i change to another channel, the original channel is removed from my list of channels.

I'm going to try repeating guided setup and see if that fixes it.


----------



## dlfl

Is there any correlation between who's getting all the blinks and what TA firmware version they have (.0801 vs .1001) ?


----------



## macd2

I've got version .1001 and got stuck in 8-blink mode.
Rachel sent me a "hit" and I'm back working.
Thanks Rachel!
And thanks to posters here for sharing their experience. It made my call to TWC easy.


----------



## SCSIRAID

My TA's seem to have recovered and are alive this morning....

All 3 are on .1001. I was told that there was going to be some equipment changes in the hubs right about now... perhaps that had something to do with it?


----------



## mercurial

SCSIRAID said:


> My TA's seem to have recovered and are alive this morning....
> 
> All 3 are on .1001. I was told that there was going to be some equipment changes in the hubs right about now... perhaps that had something to do with it?


Well, one of mine was still blinking when I left the house this morning (around 6:30a). The one in our bedroom was still fine. Didn't check the basement to see. If they're not better tonight, I'll call them.

This is getting really annoying.


----------



## jmfirestone

I started last week with dead tuning adapter. No SDV channels at all. Reboots didn't help. TW sent out a tech who was here for 4+ hours. He replaced the adapter and altered my signal which was way off.

Fast forward 2 days and SDV channels won't lock in. They tune for 2 seconds and then go dark with the error message. Not all do it, and the same ones don't always do it. i.e. Gold will work fine sometimes, but might not work 15 mins later. It's not the normal SDV issue where ther eis no room on the system and the channel just won't show.

Waiting for TW to come fix it today...


----------



## wjlyerly

Just for the record, I came home yesterday to find no SDV channels on my tivoHD. After futzing around rebooting the tivo and the TA several times, I checked the TA info screen which said it was not authorized. I went home for lunch, planning to call TWC to get it re-authorized, but after checking the TA status screen, found that it was authorized, but no SDV channels. I pulled the USB cable for a few seconds, plugged it back in and all was better.

I've been running pretty clean since I got the TA in March. There have been a hand full of glitches, but they've always been solved by rebooting everything. This is the first extended outage I've had, but it seems to have righted itself, mostly on its own.


----------



## RTPGiants

Argh...

After yesterday's 8 blink issue which was working, now today no SDV channels are working. I get a message about hitting "Select" to retune, but it fails. Looking at the TA diagnostics, it claims "Unknown Error". 

This is frustrating after a long period of working w/o issue.


----------



## SCSIRAID

RTPGiants said:


> Argh...
> 
> After yesterday's 8 blink issue which was working, now today no SDV channels are working. I get a message about hitting "Select" to retune, but it fails. Looking at the TA diagnostics, it claims "Unknown Error".
> 
> This is frustrating after a long period of working w/o issue.


Did you try rebooting both the TA and the TiVo? Suggest pulling usb cable... power cycle both and after TiVo is up and light on TA solid, plug in usb.

SDV is working fine in Apex this morning.


----------



## Big_Daddy

SCSIRAID said:


> Did you try rebooting both the TA and the TiVo? Suggest pulling usb cable... power cycle both and after TiVo is up and light on TA solid, plug in usb.
> 
> SDV is working fine in Apex this morning.


I'm getting tired of this same old thing. Also on the 8-blink this morning - don't think I was last evening. I'll try this suggestion and hope for the best...


----------



## RTPGiants

SCSIRAID said:


> Did you try rebooting both the TA and the TiVo? Suggest pulling usb cable... power cycle both and after TiVo is up and light on TA solid, plug in usb.
> 
> SDV is working fine in Apex this morning.


Yeah, I actually responded to myself in a wrong thread. But, the typical USB cable / Tivo reboot did not work, but rebooting the TA did.


----------



## TiVolunteer

A call to the CC help desk got SDV working on all units after about 30 minutes. 8 blink "brick mode" is resolved for me (again).

I'm on version .1001


----------



## convergent

SCSIRAID said:


> Did you try rebooting both the TA and the TiVo? Suggest pulling usb cable... power cycle both and after TiVo is up and light on TA solid, plug in usb.
> 
> SDV is working fine in Apex this morning.


After hours of rebooting both the TA and Tivo, I finally called TW and they dispatched a rep. He did just what you described and it solved my 8 blink problem. The trick seemed to be letting the TA boot and go to solid green before attaching the USB cable. The thing is that it took about 15 minutes before it got the solid green. The rep even called the Cable Card Helpdesk because he thought it was taking too long, and by the time he got someone it started working.

I am thinking of buying a 2nd Tivo HD now and wanted to know if the TimeWarner installation process has gotten better than months ago when I did it before. Are they able to bring out the multistream card and the terminal adapter at the same time and do the whole installation?

As much as I love my Tivo, my subscriptions are expiring in a month and I'm seriously considering just going back to the Timewarner DVR box for the TVs that currently have series 2 Tivos. The lack of MRV now with Time Warners copy protecting really takes some of my benefits away and I just bought some blu-ray players that have all the Netflix, YouTube, Amazon stuff on them. At least if they can do the whole install of everything in one trip to my house, I may give it one more try and get another HD with lifetime. The last time it took the guy just from about 9am to 9pm to get it working.... seriously. Then I had to wait months to receive a TA.


----------



## BluesFools

convergent said:


> As much as I love my Tivo, my subscriptions are expiring in a month and I'm seriously considering just going back to the Timewarner DVR box


Funny, I'm about to do the opposite.

I bought my series 1 in 2001, but I went HD before the Series 3 was released so I got a TWC DVR. It was actually pretty decent, the Passport software worked well and even had a couple of features that were better than Tivo. Then TWC dumped Passport and went to new software that had considerably fewer features and was less reliable. A few months ago I got moved the latest version of this software and its even worse. More features have been removed and even more bugs added. TWC have managed to downgrade their pretty good DVR to a pile of unreliable junk.

So yesterday I splashed out $150 on a Tivo HD. I'm going into this with my eyes open. I know that TWC will charge me for a truck roll and send out an inexperienced installer who probably won't bring an M-card or a tuning adapter. I expect it to take 4-8 hours to get a semi-working install, and expect to have to schedule at least two more visits to get the channels I'm paying for. I expect to have to regularly unplug and reboot the TA and the Tivo. I expect to spend hours on the phone talking to first level helpdesk employees who can't spell cable card and have never heard of a tuning adapter. I'm looking forward to getting to know Mike in the TWC cablecard helpdesk.

But it has to be better than dealing with TWC's DVR.


----------



## dlfl

BluesFools said:


> Funny, I'm about to do the opposite.
> 
> I bought my series 1 in 2001, but I went HD before the Series 3 was released so I got a TWC DVR. It was actually pretty decent, the Passport software worked well and even had a couple of features that were better than Tivo. Then TWC dumped Passport and went to new software that had considerably fewer features and was less reliable. A few months ago I got moved the latest version of this software and its even worse. More features have been removed and even more bugs added. TWC have managed to downgrade their pretty good DVR to a pile of unreliable junk.
> 
> So yesterday I splashed out $150 on a Tivo HD. I'm going into this with my eyes open. I know that TWC will charge me for a truck roll and send out an inexperienced installer who probably won't bring an M-card or a tuning adapter. I expect it to take 4-8 hours to get a semi-working install, and expect to have to schedule at least two more visits to get the channels I'm paying for. I expect to have to regularly unplug and reboot the TA and the Tivo. I expect to spend hours on the phone talking to first level helpdesk employees who can't spell cable card and have never heard of a tuning adapter. I'm looking forward to getting to know Mike in the TWC cablecard helpdesk.
> 
> But it has to be better than dealing with TWC's DVR.


Interesting info about the TWC DVR situation, and congratulations on being a well informed TiVo buyer with realistic expectations! That you would prefer TiVo, with all the problems you are aware of, over the TWC DVR speaks volumes about how bad the TWC offering must be.


----------



## Big_Daddy

I hate this. 

Over an hour on the phone with TWC (between the hold period and actually talking to a rep), and still no resolution to the 8-blink. So a truck roll for tomorrow.


----------



## dlfl

Big_Daddy said:


> I hate this.
> 
> Over an hour on the phone with TWC (between the hold period and actually talking to a rep), and still no resolution to the 8-blink. So a truck roll for tomorrow.


I assume they "hit" (rebooted, reprovisioned) your TA and it didn't work? That's what they should have been trying to do. If they weren't doing that, call back and tell them that's what they need to do.

Also did you ask to be connected to the TWC National Cable Card Support desk? In a situation like this I called *TiVo support *and *they* connected me to the TWC NCCS desk, who fixed it in a few minutes.

After they get the TA working again you will probably have to reboot your TiVo too.

The only thing a truck roll can do is give you a replacement TA, which of course could solve the problem.


----------



## BigBearf

I recently had an issue with 8 blink on two units at Condo in Wrightsville Beach area.
1. Turn off SDV adapter.
2. Unplug USB cable to TV.
3. Turn on SDV adapter.
4. Plug USB cable back in and you should see dialog box of SDV adapter reconnected.
5. Does the light turn solid green, go to 8 blink cycle and then turn off? If so there is an on-off switch at the front of the TA that if you push it and turn the adapter on you should see the "acquiring channels" screen and then the light stays on green and you are good to go. I had to get to L3 support to find out the TA had an on-off switch that goes to off by default if there is a short power outage.

If your light stays on the 8 blink cycle and does not go off then the box needs to be reinitialized. You can look under the TA diagnostics screen for more info but the above fix seems to work for most.

Hope this helps,
bigbearf


----------



## Big_Daddy

Thanks for the help, all. The first thing they did was try to remotely turn it off (which did nothing) then tried to reinitialize - which also did nothing as far as we could tell. 

I never got bumped to the CC help desk - I can't say I pushed for it this time. I hit resistance when I pushed last time, about a month or more ago, when they wouldn't forward me and it took 2 separate phone calls (each about 90 minutes) before it finally got working. Actually, that's not fair - one rep tried to forward me, but apparently was told to "handle it" by the CC help desk, so alternated on the phone between me and them.

@BigBearf: Your item 5 is what happens - except that it resumes the 8-blink cycle after going through the solid green/blinking/off cycle when I reconnect the Tuning Adapter. 

So...not sure what to say. Reinitializing didn't work, and the TA works fine until it goes offline and into 8 blink mode - at the same time other forum members' do. Hopefully the truck roll will help, although unfortunately it'll just be my tech-naive wife at home.


----------



## Grumock

Big_Daddy said:


> Thanks for the help, all. The first thing they did was try to remotely turn it off (which did nothing) then tried to reinitialize - which also did nothing as far as we could tell.
> 
> I never got bumped to the CC help desk - I can't say I pushed for it this time. I hit resistance when I pushed last time, about a month or more ago, when they wouldn't forward me and it took 2 separate phone calls (each about 90 minutes) before it finally got working. Actually, that's not fair - one rep tried to forward me, but apparently was told to "handle it" by the CC help desk, so alternated on the phone between me and them.
> 
> @BigBearf: Your item 5 is what happens - except that it resumes the 8-blink cycle after going through the solid green/blinking/off cycle when I reconnect the Tuning Adapter.
> 
> So...not sure what to say. Reinitializing didn't work, and the TA works fine until it goes offline and into 8 blink mode - at the same time other forum members' do. Hopefully the truck roll will help, although unfortunately it'll just be my tech-naive wife at home.


A truck roll will not get it out of 8blink brick mode. What needs to happen is that the DNCS or Head End needs to put in the authorization (or activation) in order for it to get out of that brick mode. So in short the tech that goes out, will either swap it out with a TA that is registered & active in the DNCS, or has the smarts to contact someone in the Head end to get the current one activated.


----------



## dlfl

Big_Daddy,

I really think you should call TiVo support and see if they will get you connected with the TWC cable card help desk. As I said before, this worked for me, and at this point your options are getting low.

In fact since it's likely some TiVo support techs are better than others, I would try this more than once if the first one won't do it, waiting some time between calls.


----------



## Shmooh

Adding my recent 8-blink story to the mix...

* TA started 8-blinking on me last Thursday evening. Diags said it was not Authorized. I have the .1001 firmware.
* Called TWC Friday afternoon.
* First call - he had no clue. Was in Costa Rica. I think he tried to reset the TA, but nothing happened. I asked to be transferred, but he ABSOLUTELY INSISTED there was no cable card help desk and wanted to roll a truck. I told him I'd call back to talk to somebody else.
* Second call - also had no clue and was in Costa Rica. However, this guy transferred me to local support pretty quickly.
* Got somebody in Morrisville. She had no clue, but really really tried to help me, talked to others in the office and spent a lot of time on the phone with me. She didn't know about the cable card help desk, either. She tried to send hits to the TA, but nothing happened. (At one point, she wanted me to unplug the -Television- itself. I told her no, that that wasn't going to help. She was fine with that.)
* During this call, we tried a couple things that resulted in the TA going into a constant blink mode, not just 8 blink. Sigh. Had her roll a truck. At least she tried, which I appreciated. They had an appointment for Friday night, so I took it. (Quick turn around - very lucky!)
* While waiting for the truck, messed with the TA some and got it back to 8-blink mode. (Don't remember exactly, but I think I unplugged USB, unplugged power, plugged it back in, plugged back in USB.)
* Truck arrived. Was a TWC van, not an independent. He comes in and clearly knew what he was doing (very impressed with him). He called CC help desk right away, and had things working in under 2 minutes. Only reason he touched the box was to look at the back of it to make sure the cables were plugged in.

While the tech was there, he told the CC helpdesk guy on the phone that this was his second one that day, and had seen this a lot recently. He asked if there was something going on that they knew caused it, but didn't get any answers that I'm aware of.

This happened to me a month ago too, but the regular help desk guy on the phone was able to fix it very quickly. No idea why this time was so much worse. Luck of the draw, I guess.

There apparently aren't any comments on my account as to what they did to fix it. If they did that, maybe they wouldn't have to try and figure it out every time or roll trucks so much. It's mind-boggling to me that they'd be wasting so much money on house visits when all that's needed is a key clicks on a computer in a back office (or heck - even just having the CC help desk phone number available to the main helpdesk). It's absolutely nuts.


----------



## mercurial

mercurial said:


> Well, one of mine was still blinking when I left the house this morning (around 6:30a). The one in our bedroom was still fine. Didn't check the basement to see. If they're not better tonight, I'll call them.
> 
> This is getting really annoying.


Well, it took three calls on Saturday to get it fixed but eventually it was. The local CSR tried to "refresh" the TAs and then wanted to roll a truck. After a couple of calls to the national line, they had it fixed. They said my account showed the local CSR never actually DID anything...


----------



## Big_Daddy

Well allegedly the truck roll happened. My wife said the tech was there for awhile and ultimately had to swap out the TA - but at least all the channels are coming in.

So still don't know if it was a wonky TA or if I was a victim of bad tech support. I guess I'll find out the next time it goes 8-blink. I'm suspecting it was easier to swap it than go through the hassle of trying to activate the one I had? That doesn't bode well for future problems.

@Shmooh: Yeah, out of the several calls between this event and the last, I've had only one CSR who actually fixed the problem over the telephone. Too bad no one seems to know what he did...


----------



## eaayoung

This 8 blink problem seems to have made it down to BH in Central Florida. Mine started the 8 blink problem tonight and I can't see mto get it started up again. Have tried the usually suggestions with not success. 

I still have .0801. Does this mean I'm getting .1001 (or whatever) soon?

And I was just commenting in another thread as to how well my S3 was working after I dumped the MyDVR drive and increased the size of the internal drive!


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> My TA's seem to have recovered and are alive this morning....
> 
> All 3 are on .1001. I was told that there was going to be some equipment changes in the hubs right about now... perhaps that had something to do with it?


Do you know if .1001 is supposed to be part of a solution to the pixelation problems on SDV channels? What's the latest status on that issue?


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> Do you know if .1001 is supposed to be part of a solution to the pixelation problems on SDV channels? What's the latest status on that issue?


No... .1001 is not part of the SDV pixelation issue. The issue really has nothing to do with TA. Current status... The previous working theory was disproved. Its not the rate shaping. Monday night, my hub migrated from the Cisco GQAM Edge modulators to Cisco RF Gateways. That made no difference. There is something in the SDV Transport stream that is tripping up TiVo. Next step... TWC is bringing gear to my house to capture a transport stream containing a breakup and burn to DVD to send to TiVo. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## mercurial

Well, last night I couldn't tune SciHD to save my life. Kept getting the "channel unavailable" message. Annoying but not a big deal - just wanted some background noise to go to sleep too. This morning I woke up and our internet connection wasn't working. I reset the cable modem and it came back up but my IP had changed for the usual 70.x.x.x block to 90.x.x.x. Did a quick speed test and found that I was finally getting the speeds I've been paying for all these months:










I'm on business class and pay for 15x2 and have been getting an average of about 13.5x1.2 until now (with never more than about 1.3/1.4 up). Coincidence? Infrastructure upgrade that effected SDV last night and updated CTM service as well?

<shrug>


----------



## dlfl

Had TA problem this morning, details **here**.

*Neither the local TWC CSR or the TiVo tech rep I called knew about the TWC National Cable Card help desk!* (I finally got connected by insisting that it existed to the TiVo rep., and they fixed my problem in a minute as usual.)

The NCC desk person was unaware of TA firmware updates (to .1001) being pushed in Raleigh and Austin but seemed interested and was going to look into it.


----------



## eaayoung

Had to call BH of Central FLA re my TA which was in 8 blink mode. Several hits got it up and running again. I have .801firmware on mine.


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> No... .1001 is not part of the SDV pixelation issue. The issue really has nothing to do with TA. Current status... The previous working theory was disproved. Its not the rate shaping. Monday night, my hub migrated from the Cisco GQAM Edge modulators to Cisco RF Gateways. That made no difference. There is something in the SDV Transport stream that is tripping up TiVo. Next step... TWC is bringing gear to my house to capture a transport stream containing a breakup and burn to DVD to send to TiVo. Keep your fingers crossed.


I'm wondering: Is TiVo playing any role at all in this investigation?


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> I'm wondering: Is TiVo playing any role at all in this investigation?


Not actively at least as far as I can see. I have interacted with them and sent them DVD's with mpeg pulled via TTG (TWC set CCI's to copy freely for me for a couple days). Once I have a transport stream captured, I will be reengaging with them


----------



## Stormspace

Fox(7) wasn't tuning on Friday. Checked and none of my channels about 13 were coming it. TA was flashing eight times. Cycled it and still nothing on 14+ and all below 14 were snowy. Called TWC support and while I was on hold many of the channels came back. Told support, mentioned also that FOX wasn't always tuning in and asked why a local would be on a switched signal. Tech told me that FOX wasn't switched. Why would the signal drop out on FOX for the HD and not the S2's in the house? 

At any rate they rolled a truck and the guy just left. Apparently my signal wasn't hot enough. I saw 93% on the screen before he made the adjustments. 

Also the TiVo, or the TA, puts voltage on the coax. If you complete the circuit for those you will get shocked.


----------



## mercurial

Well, Friday, I couldn't tune a single SDV channel. Every single one of them got the "Channel Unavailable" message on all my TiVos. They all happened to be recording on non-SDV channel so didn't bother calling about it. Saturday morning it was the same. Restarted the TiVo and the TA and it was back (and has stayed back so far).

I noticed I was on 1001 but I'm not sure if I was on that before if an upgrade was related.

It's just ridiculous that they can't get this working and it's constantly a battle to just get the channels I'm paying for...


----------



## SCSIRAID

mercurial said:


> Well, Friday, I couldn't tune a single SDV channel. Every single one of them got the "Channel Unavailable" message on all my TiVos. They all happened to be recording on non-SDV channel so didn't bother calling about it. Saturday morning it was the same. Restarted the TiVo and the TA and it was back (and has stayed back so far).
> 
> I noticed I was on 1001 but I'm not sure if I was on that before if an upgrade was related.
> 
> It's just ridiculous that they can't get this working and it's constantly a battle to just get the channels I'm paying for...


The problem is not limited to TiVo... My TWC box does the same thing. Only solution is to reboot it. Seems to be an overall SDV immaturity problem.


----------



## mercurial

I didn't mean to imply it was a TiVo-only issue. But I don't have any SDV-aware cable boxes so I don't gripe about those. It does make me think that TWC should just give automatic credits to everyone who gets any SDV packages in their line up....


----------



## dlfl

mercurial said:


> I didn't mean to imply it was a TiVo-only issue. But I don't have any SDV-aware cable boxes so I don't gripe about those. It does make me think that TWC should just give automatic credits to everyone who gets any SDV packages in their line up....


I agree but TWC probably feels just the opposite, i.e., they should charge us for the TA's to recoup their cost of providing them!


----------



## mercurial

dlfl said:


> I agree but TWC probably feels just the opposite, i.e., they should charge us for the TA's to recoup their cost of providing them!


What about the folks like SCSIRAID who are renting cable boxes that have the issue?


----------



## dlfl

mercurial said:


> What about the folks like SCSIRAID who are renting cable boxes that have the issue?


At least two different issues prominent in this thread, I believe:
1. Failure to tune SDV channels, missing SDV channels.
2. Pixelation seen primarily on SDV channels.

As SCSIRAID said, apparently the TWC boxes can have tuning failures, although whether it happens as often as it does with TiVo/TA I don't know. The original purpose of the "Channel *Temporarily* Not Available" message, I believe, was to handle a valid situation that can occur with SDV systems in which the SDV channel capacity is exceeded by the number of different channels selected on the node (hub, whatever). My impression is this happens almost never (which would be a design goal of the SDV configuration) but ???

The pixelation issues have been carefully observed by SCSIRAID in cooperation with TWC technical people, and have been shown to be present on TiVo's when the *identical *signals do not cause them on TWC boxes.

One user in Garner NC has described the pixelation in **this post** as follows:



KungFuCow said:


> The problems I had with the Tivo were in bursts. A few seconds of garbled video and the picture would resume. Ive had none of this with the Moxi. Ive had some very slight pixelation with the picture but nothing to the point that half the screen got garbled on me.


*I'm wondering if this description matches what others are seeing?* Actually I'm in the TWC Southwest Ohio region and this matches what I see on SDV channels pretty well, which I find interesting.

Also note *KungFuCow* has a Moxi now (with CableCARD and TA) and reports it much better than TiVo in the pixelation issue -- also very interesting I think. The Moxi may offer a way out if these problems aren't resolved. However, a big disadvantage of Moxi, for me at least, is it doesn't have OTA tuners, i.e., you can't use an antenna signal.


----------



## mercurial

I'm not even talking about pixelation now- I'm just talking about having to constantly restart boxes (both TiVo+TA and cable STBs) just to GET the SDV channels.


----------



## Stormspace

dlfl said:


> The original purpose of the "Channel *Temporarily* Not Available" message, I believe, was to handle a valid situation that can occur with SDV systems in which the SDV channel capacity is exceeded by the number of different channels selected on the node (hub, whatever). My impression is this happens almost never (which would be a design goal of the SDV configuration)


So, what happens if the SDV channel capacity is exceeded while a channel is being recorded? Will the channel drop since it doesn't know that it is being used, or does the TiVo/TA somehow reserve that channel for a period of time?


----------



## dlfl

Stormspace said:


> So, what happens if the SDV channel capacity is exceeded while a channel is being recorded? Will the channel drop since it doesn't know that it is being used, or does the TiVo/TA somehow reserve that channel for a period of time?


I don't know. The TA interaction with SDV and the TiVo is complicated. For example it creates an interaction with suggestions which has been discussed somewhere on these forums. I've seen discussion of your question somewhere here but don't remember where.


----------



## dlfl

mercurial said:


> I'm not even talking about pixelation now- I'm just talking about having to constantly restart boxes (both TiVo+TA and cable STBs) just to GET the SDV channels.


Yeah, my two categories should have been pixelation and "other TA problems", which would include having to reset, losing channels, failure to tune, etc. Your type problems occur here in SW Ohio too, including for me.


----------



## mercurial

Stormspace said:


> So, what happens if the SDV channel capacity is exceeded while a channel is being recorded? Will the channel drop since it doesn't know that it is being used, or does the TiVo/TA somehow reserve that channel for a period of time?


This is how I understand it:

When an SDV channel is requested there is a concept of the "lease time"* for which that channel is granted. It also includes information about whether it is a manual tune (i.e. user changing channels), recording (i.e. a TiVo starting to record), or an automatic tune (i.e. a TiVo suggestion) (these names may not be the whole set of types and probably aren't the right names).

So the TiVo starts a recording on an SDV channel for two hours. It sends a tuning request to the TA along with that time lease time of 120 minutes. The TA requests the channel from the head end. If there is no bandwidth free, the tune fails and the TiVo (I presume) will cancel the recording. If it succeeds, the TiVo now can record the show and that bandwidth will be guaranteed for the rest of the lease time unless something higher priority requests it. My understanding is there is nothing that is normally higher priority than a user scheduled recording (it's the same priority as a manual tune) but a suggestion would be preempted just about by anything.

At least this matches my understanding as to how SDV was going to be implemented from discussions many moons ago. It may not be done quite this way in practice but in general, if you're recording a user requested show on an SDV channel, I don't think you're going to get preempted.

*Not sure the exact term.


----------



## Shmooh

mercurial said:


> When an SDV channel is requested there is a concept of the "lease time"* for which that channel is granted. It also includes information about whether it is a manual tune (i.e. user changing channels), recording (i.e. a TiVo starting to record), or an automatic tune (i.e. a TiVo suggestion) (these names may not be the whole set of types and probably aren't the right names). ...


This was my basic understanding of it as well.

Anybody know if TWC's boxes work the same way? I guess they don't have a concept of an 'automatic tune' (i.e., Tivo Suggestion), though. I imagine that they'd never want to include that type of feature for SDV to help keep the number of SDV "pipes" to a minimum.

I guess it makes sense to make suggestion recordings a lower priority, although it's a bit irksome.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Shmooh said:


> This was my basic understanding of it as well.
> 
> Anybody know if TWC's boxes work the same way? I guess they don't have a concept of an 'automatic tune' (i.e., Tivo Suggestion), though. I imagine that they'd never want to include that type of feature for SDV to help keep the number of SDV "pipes" to a minimum.
> 
> I guess it makes sense to make suggestion recordings a lower priority, although it's a bit irksome.


There is no evidence that from the cableco perspective TiVo via TA works any differently than TWC's boxes... The TA could be viewed as a cablebox with a USB interface to tell TiVo what QAM and PIDs to tune. To make it work differently would be a royal pain for little gain.

Its true that the TA spec does include capabilities to ask 'are you still there' and to treat suggestions differently... but Ive seen no evidence that they are using those capabilities.

http://www.cablelabs.com/specifications/OC-SP-TRIF-I03-090206.pdf


----------



## mercurial

SCSIRAID said:


> Its true that the TA spec does include capabilities to ask 'are you still there' and to treat suggestions differently... but Ive seen no evidence that they are using those capabilities.


Maybe it's a TiVo-side feature but I don't recall seeing a suggestion recorded on an SDV channel almost ever. Or maybe it's a coincidence..


----------



## Shmooh

SCSIRAID said:


> There is no evidence that from the cableco perspective TiVo via TA works any differently than TWC's boxes... The TA could be viewed as a cablebox with a USB interface to tell TiVo what QAM and PIDs to tune. To make it work differently would be a royal pain for little gain.


Thanks for the insight, SCSIRAID.



mercurial said:


> Maybe it's a TiVo-side feature but I don't recall seeing a suggestion recorded on an SDV channel almost ever. Or maybe it's a coincidence..


Along these lines - My suggestion list seemed to go to almost nothing after I got the tuning adapter. That is, what it would record if I had it enabled went from dozens of shows a week to just a couple.

Maybe it's just coincidence. Anybody else notice this happening?


----------



## mercurial

Shmooh said:


> Along these lines - My suggestion list seemed to go to almost nothing after I got the tuning adapter. That is, what it would record if I had it enabled went from dozens of shows a week to just a couple.
> 
> Maybe it's just coincidence. Anybody else notice this happening?


Just to be clear, this was pretty much my experience I was trying to describe above.


----------



## clemsonpablo

I'm on my phone and having trouble searching these massive threads effectively. I know this will probably be an annoying question, but we are looking at getting a HD series 3 with an sdv adapter(we can get it where we live). Can anyone tell
me what if any delay/lag/latency there is when changing channels with the sdv adapter installed? We tried a separate digital cable box before and it was like a 5-10 second lag to change every chanel.


----------



## dlfl

clemsonpablo said:


> I'm on my phone and having trouble searching these massive threads effectively. I know this will probably be an annoying question, but we are looking at getting a HD series 3 with an sdv adapter(we can get it where we live). Can anyone tell
> me what if any delay/lag/latency there is when changing channels with the sdv adapter installed? We tried a separate digital cable box before and it was like a 5-10 second lag to change every chanel.


5 or more seconds sounds about right for the TiVo HD with a TA.


----------



## eaayoung

Mine switches fairly fast. 5 seconds is usually the longest time I experience. You get use to the delay and seems to be only slightly longer than with just the TIVO alone.


----------



## wjlyerly

I also don't get near the quantity of suggestions I used to. The change seems to coincide with the installation of the TA. I went from dozens of suggestions recorded per day to a few over a couple of days. It also seems to focus on a a couple of stations -- maybe these are non-SDV? 

Its a shame really. It's sort of killed the usefulness of the Suggestions feature.


----------



## SCSIRAID

wjlyerly said:


> I also don't get near the quantity of suggestions I used to. The change seems to coincide with the installation of the TA. I went from dozens of suggestions recorded per day to a few over a couple of days. It also seems to focus on a a couple of stations -- maybe these are non-SDV?
> 
> Its a shame really. It's sort of killed the usefulness of the Suggestions feature.


Same for me. My THD and S3 have both pretty much stopped recording suggestions. I also believe it happened about the time the TA was installed.


----------



## eaayoung

That's odd. I've no problems with my TA and suggestions. I installed a new drive in my S3 on 11/13. As of today, I'm up to 142 suggestions. It was a little slow for the first couple of weeks before it took off.


----------



## wizzle

My rig is a THD w/ the mighty Cisco TA.

I've experienced the following from most frequently occurring to least:


mild to heavy pixelation (no apparent pattern)
occasionally get a freeze in the middle of a recording where play will not continue. you can only FF or 30-sec skip to get over it.
SDV channels goes black in middle of recording. No recovery aside from stopping the record, switching channels, and starting it again when channel tunes again. (seems to happen most frequently when I power on the TV in the middle of a show recording ???)
all SDV channels go bye bye (TA reboot fixes this)
once had no SDV channels where TWC had to send a hit to the TA from their end to get it going again. Symptom was 8 blinking lights on the TA

I can't exactly recall my TA firmware, but I think it's something like 1001. Just thought I'd add. I've love to hear that there comes a solution for this. Maybe Santa will deliver a solution this week.


----------



## LockRob

I (also) am experiencing pixelation problems. (I am in Charlotte, NC) I have a signal strength of 81 and a SNR of 34db. Could this be a factor? I am also in an older part of town, and wonder if it may be an infrastructure problem...
No real help from the cable company. To hear them tell it, this is a Tivo problem.


----------



## Grumock

LockRob said:


> I (also) am experiencing pixelation problems. (I am in Charlotte, NC) I have a signal strength of 81 and a SNR of 34db. Could this be a factor? I am also in an older part of town, and wonder if it may be an infrastructure problem...
> No real help from the cable company. To hear them tell it, this is a Tivo problem.


Instead of using the TIVO diag screen try going into the Tuning adapters Diagnostic menu. Go into the status summary screen on the Diagnostic Navigational menu. Once you get into that hit the select button & that will take you to the next page. On that next page you will see 3 sets of Tuner/FDC/RDC, it's the middle set that have DBMV next to them I am interested in.


----------



## LockRob

OK-
Tuner -3dbmv
FDC -2dbmv
RDC 33dbmv


----------



## Grumock

LockRob said:


> OK-
> Tuner -3dbmv
> FDC -2dbmv
> RDC 33dbmv


Those are actually pretty good. The RDC could be higher but it's not bad, normally want to see it between 36-55. Now have you had your card swapped out yet, because it is possible that it could be the card? If you have had that swapped out I have to think there could be something on the plant.

Now here is a crazy question. Do you know if they have installed an amplifier in your house to get your signals to that level? If so then that is a real issue there. Long time ago when I did field work for a cable company I only used amps if there were a lot of outlets hooked up in a house. Other folks would use them if signal was low & this is my theory. "If you have bad signal coming into a house & then amplify it, you then have a whole lot of bad signal at the house."


----------



## SCSIRAID

LockRob said:


> OK-
> Tuner -3dbmv
> FDC -2dbmv
> RDC 33dbmv


Those are excellent levels. Are the pixelation issues you are seeing only on SDV channels or are they also on linear channels?

Also... are you connecting the TiVo to the TA or to a splitter before the TA?


----------



## SCSIRAID

Grumock said:


> Those are actually pretty good. The SNR could be higher but it's not bad.


I dont see an SNR level??? Did the post get edited?


----------



## Grumock

SCSIRAID said:


> I dont see an SNR level??? Did the post get edited?


sry my bad meant RDC


----------



## SCSIRAID

Grumock said:


> sry my bad meant RDC


Lower levels for RDC should be fine. If it gets too high... then its a problem. A higher number means the TA is having to crank up its transmitter power output in order for the node to 'hear' it. I believe 55dBmV is about the max the TA can reasonabally output.


----------



## Grumock

SCSIRAID said:


> Lower levels for RDC should be fine. If it gets too high... then its a problem. A higher number means the TA is having to crank up its transmitter power output in order for the node to 'hear' it. I believe 55dBmV is about the max the TA can reasonabally output.


yes 55 is normally considered too high. I believe the optimum level should be 40-45, but it has been at least 7 years since i was in the field & TAs did not exist then LOL.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Grumock said:


> yes 55 is normally considered too high. I believe the optimum level should be 40-45, but it has been at least 7 years since i was in the field & TAs did not exist then LOL.


LOL... I wish TA's were available earlier but 7 years is a bit too early... The TA isnt really different from a basic cable box though. i will ask my contact if there is anything 'negative' about a RDC in the 30's. I wouldnt expect so but Ill see if I can get confirmation. I guess it could be due to some pretty bad tilt?


----------



## Grumock

SCSIRAID said:


> LOL... I wish TA's were available earlier but 7 years is a bit too early... The TA isnt really different from a basic cable box though. i will ask my contact if there is anything 'negative' about a RDC in the 30's. I wouldnt expect so but Ill see if I can get confirmation. I guess it could be due to some pretty bad tilt?


I am not thinking that the RDC is the real issue on this one, even though anything is possible. I am wondering more about an amp though to get those levels there, & if one was used.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Grumock said:


> I am not thinking that the RDC is the real issue on this one, even though anything is possible. I am wondering more about an amp though to get those levels there, & if one was used.


An active return amp would certainly explain it.


----------



## LockRob

Man, ya'll are too fast for me!
No amp;
the problem seems to mainly be on the SDV channels,
and I have not had the card switched out, it was a rel pain just getting one. It seems that the trucks don't carry them unless you have ordered one. We had problems on the initial install, but as there wasn't an extra on the truck, he got it working after about an hour.


----------



## LockRob

Also, no splitter.
Sorry, I missed that question.


----------



## SCSIRAID

LockRob said:


> Man, ya'll are too fast for me!
> No amp;
> the problem seems to mainly be on the SDV channels,
> and I have not had the card switched out, it was a rel pain just getting one. It seems that the trucks don't carry them unless you have ordered one. We had problems on the initial install, but as there wasn't an extra on the truck, he got it working after about an hour.


Pixelation on SDV in Carolinas (at least in Raleigh area) is a 'known issue'.... nothing you can do right now. Ive been working with TWC and TiVo for quite some time on it.


----------



## LockRob

Oh...OK
Thanks


----------



## SCSIRAID

Wow... I just went out and rechecked the HD channels to see what was switched and what was linear... Looks like TWC has been making some changes. Looks like only 6 linear channels left... everything else is switched (at least what I have set as favorites) (and I dont get any premiums).

NatGeo HD
MGM HD
ESPN HD
ESPN2 HD
Discovery HD Theater
TNT HD


----------



## LockRob

Just a quick question to SCSIRAID-
Is any progress being made? There are a lot of old posts on this issue, so I can see that it is "a known issue"... but what is the latest? 
Or is this an issue that is not going to be solved? And is it Tivo, or the signal from the cable provider?


----------



## SCSIRAID

LockRob said:


> Just a quick question to SCSIRAID-
> Is any progress being made? There are a lot of old posts on this issue, so I can see that it is "a known issue"... but what is the latest?
> Or is this an issue that is not going to be solved? And is it Tivo, or the signal from the cable provider?


It is still being actively worked. Some progress should be made this coming week.

Currently, it appears that the SDV environment is generating something in the transport stream that is freaking out TiVo. I hope to have a captured TS to send to TiVo in a few days.

The pixelation is only happening on TiVo. The TWC equipment does not exhibit it. TiVo's in the same service group see the same pixelation in the same places.


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> It is still being actively worked. Some progress should be made this coming week.
> 
> Currently, it appears that the SDV environment is generating something in the transport stream that is freaking out TiVo. I hope to have a captured TS to send to TiVo in a few days.
> 
> The pixelation is only happening on TiVo. The TWC equipment does not exhibit it. TiVo's in the same service group see the same pixelation in the same places.


How large is a service group? Is that several hundred subscribers? I've seen "node" and "hub" used and I don't know what the differences are.

TWC SW Ohio TiVo users see pixelation in varying degrees on various SDV channels. However, I know that a user about ten miles from me doesn't get the identical pixelation on the same channels that I do.


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> How large is a service group? Is that several hundred subscribers? I've seen "node" and "hub" used and I don't know what the differences are.
> 
> TWC SW Ohio TiVo users see pixelation in varying degrees on various SDV channels. However, I know that a user about ten miles from me doesn't get the identical pixelation on the same channels that I do.


A node is where the fiber optic output from the hub is turned into coax for distribution to houses... They can be freestanding on the ground or on a pole.

http://www.arrisi.com/product_catalog/_docs/_specsheet/opti_max/OM4100-AT-0308.pdf

A service group size depends on the cableco's network design but a couple hunderd houses is probably 'in the ballpark'. One service group likely is served by multiple nodes. If your friend is 10 miles away... its very likely he is on a different service group. You can go into TA Diags and actually get your service group number and compare.


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> A node is where the fiber optic output from the hub is turned into coax for distribution to houses... They can be freestanding on the ground or on a pole.
> 
> http://www.arrisi.com/product_catalog/_docs/_specsheet/opti_max/OM4100-AT-0308.pdf
> 
> A service group size depends on the cableco's network design but a couple hunderd houses is probably 'in the ballpark'. One service group likely is served by multiple nodes. If your friend is 10 miles away... its very likely he is on a different service group. You can go into TA Diags and actually get your service group number and compare.


OK thanks. So would TiVos in different service groups than yours see similar but not necessarily identical pixelation effects to yours? (I'm assuming the problem you're chasing occurs in more than just your service group.)


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> OK thanks. So would TiVos in different service groups than yours see similar but not necessarily identical pixelation effects to yours? (I'm assuming the problem you're chasing occurs in more than just your service group.)


Yes... we have proven that here. I have 3 TiVo's and all 3 of them show the exact same pixelations at the exact same time in the exact same shows.... My friend across town (in a different service group) also sees pixelation that is the same across his 4 TiVo's BUT his are not in the same place as mine. Therefore, the issue is only consistent within a service group. The thought is that when the edge QAM adds or removes programs from the QAM 'channel' that it is doing something in the stream that trips up TiVo. I have noticed that the bulk of the pixelation events occur near the top and bottom of the hour which tends to support the theory... as that is when users typically change channels which drives changes in the SDV streams.

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/prod/col...ps9258/product_data_sheet0900aecd806cec44.pdf

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/prod/col...ps8360/product_data_sheet0900aecd8066a0d4.pdf


----------



## LockRob

Thanks to everyone for all the help. I do feel as though I have a better understanding of this...

Even if it is just in my head;

Or something.


----------



## Shmooh

SCSIRAID said:


> Yes... we have proven that here. I have 3 TiVo's and all 3 of them show the exact same pixelations at the exact same time in the exact same shows.... My friend across town (in a different service group) also sees pixelation that is the same across his 4 TiVo's BUT his are not in the same place as mine. Therefore, the issue is only consistent within a service group. The thought is that when the edge QAM adds or removes programs from the QAM 'channel' that it is doing something in the stream that trips up TiVo. I have noticed that the bulk of the pixelation events occur near the top and bottom of the hour which tends to support the theory... as that is when users typically change channels which drives changes in the SDV streams.


That's actually really interesting. Thanks, SCSIRAID.

If this turns out to be what's going on - that's so wacky to me. Unless it's just some kind of raw horsepower issue, why would channel map changes _alter_ the actual audio/video? That couldn't possibly be intentional on the programmer's part, could it? (i.e., it's got to just be a bug) I can't think of a good reason why you'd ever want to do that on purpose.

SCSIRAID - correct me if I'm wrong, but I think I remember you saying that you don't use the RF output of your TA, that you have a splitter that feeds the Tivo and TA independently? If so, it seems unlikely that the TA is going wonky as it receives new channel map info, so it would almost certainly be at the node or service group level (like you said - I'm just trying to clarify in my own mind).

This has probably been said before, but I forget - are the pixelation events considered uncorrected errors by the Tivo, or does it think it's interpreting the content correctly?


----------



## SCSIRAID

Shmooh said:


> That's actually really interesting. Thanks, SCSIRAID.
> 
> If this turns out to be what's going on - that's so wacky to me. Unless it's just some kind of raw horsepower issue, why would channel map changes _alter_ the actual audio/video? That couldn't possibly be intentional on the programmer's part, could it? (i.e., it's got to just be a bug) I can't think of a good reason why you'd ever want to do that on purpose.
> 
> SCSIRAID - correct me if I'm wrong, but I think I remember you saying that you don't use the RF output of your TA, that you have a splitter that feeds the Tivo and TA independently? If so, it seems unlikely that the TA is going wonky as it receives new channel map info, so it would almost certainly be at the node or service group level (like you said - I'm just trying to clarify in my own mind).
> 
> This has probably been said before, but I forget - are the pixelation events considered uncorrected errors by the Tivo, or does it think it's interpreting the content correctly?


One theory is that the TS changes are tripping up the DEMUX going on in the Broadcom chip. The video isnt changing... TiVo is just not demuxing it properly ending up missing frames. The channel map really isnt the issue... its the actual contents of the TS. Cross your fingers... TWC is coming tomorrow night with equipment to capture and analyze the transport stream realtime as we watch for pixelations on TiVo. Hopefully that will yield a smoking gun.

Correct on my TA setup... All 3 of my TA are that way. Neither TWC or I believe that the TA has anything to do with this... It is just opening the door to allow TiVo to grab the 'offending' Transport Stream.

It is unclear exactly where TiVo gets its error counts. It is most likely that the counts come from the demodulator which is between the tuner and the cablecard. The demodulator includes the FEC (Forward Error Correction) HW which checks and corrects the bitstream. The demodulator will set a bit in the packet to tell anyone downstream that the packet has had an uncorrectable error but it is unknown what TiVo does with that data bit. It also would imply that the RS Error counts are for all the packets in the transport stream and not just the ones for the program you are watching....


----------



## Shmooh

SCSIRAID said:


> One theory is that the TS changes are tripping up the DEMUX going on in the Broadcom chip. The video isnt changing... TiVo is just not demuxing it properly ending up missing frames. The channel map really isnt the issue... its the actual contents of the TS. Cross your fingers... TWC is coming tomorrow night with equipment to capture and analyze the transport stream realtime as we watch for pixelations on TiVo. Hopefully that will yield a smoking gun.
> 
> Correct on my TA setup... All 3 of my TA are that way. Neither TWC or I believe that the TA has anything to do with this... It is just opening the door to allow TiVo to grab the 'offending' Transport Stream.
> 
> It is unclear exactly where TiVo gets its error counts. It is most likely that the counts come from the demodulator which is between the tuner and the cablecard. The demodulator includes the FEC (Forward Error Correction) HW which checks and corrects the bitstream. The demodulator will set a bit in the packet to tell anyone downstream that the packet has had an uncorrectable error but it is unknown what TiVo does with that data bit. It also would imply that the RS Error counts are for all the packets in the transport stream and not just the ones for the program you are watching....


Thanks again, SCSIRAID. I'm clearly missing some knowledge on how the technology works.  I had to look up what a 'Transport Stream' is to get a better idea of what you're talking about.

For others in a similar boat, the wikipedia article on MPEG transport streams is pretty good. In short - the transport stream is basically a collection of one or more sets of the video, audio, and data being sent over the line (Although there may be multiple transport streams being sent at different frequencies? The article doesn't really talk about that. I would assume so - that a transport stream is similar to how a DVD uses it and is really just for a single program. It apparently can be done either way.).

It's divided up into packets of data (largely consisting of audio and video), each with a packet id (PID) that identifies what program that small block of data is for. It also has cool features for time synchronization and error correction.

In other words - you're getting one or more transport streams on the line. The Tivo knows what you're watching and pulls out those packets of data (by looking at specific frequencies that it gets from the channel map, and by looking at the Packet Id), and ignoring all other transport streams and other packets of data it doesn't need. It decodes the data (often using the cable card for decryption), and sends it to the hard drive and TV.

If I'm reading SCSIRAID's info correctly, one current theory is that the transport stream itself is getting modified - not necessarily the audio and video content of the stream, but something else. Time synchronization stamps? Error correction?

Alternatively, it's something like a transport stream having programs added and removed from it (if it's a multi-channel transport stream - I don't know how TWC does it). If so, random guess - maybe they're inserting packets with some kind of 'channel has been removed' packet. The Tivo should ignore it, but instead it's incorrectly interpreting that packet as part of the program you're watching/recording and garbling it.

Another random guess - that as new transport streams are being added (like when somebody tunes to a new-to-the-node SDV channel), the Tivo is erroneously trying to interpret that new Packet Id as something it cares about. (Remember - there is one packet id per TV channel - it should stay the same for a channel as long as it's being watched. The Tivo is supposed to ignore packet ids it doesn't care about.)

Again - these are just random guesses on my part, but the theory is something like that is happening. Definitely a tough nut to crack.

Anyway - It would be really helpful to capture and analyze the transport streams (basically all those packets and and packet ids), noting the times the garbling is seen. That way, they can correlate what's happening in the stream to the errors and figure out what's causing the garbling. This sounds like what they're going to do tonight at SCSIRAID's.

Guesses aside, I get that about right?


----------



## dlfl

Another interesting WiKipedia topic is QAM modulation which is used for each SDV (and non-SDV) cable frequency. Each QAM channel contains at least two cable channels, depending on whether they are SD or HD and on the bit rates assigned to each (I think this is called the "rate profile", not sure). I believe the total bit-rate capacity per QAM frequency is 38 Mbps.

One question I have is whether the QAM channel bit stream is one big TS, which must be demultiplexed into channel streams by the tuner (per PID I assume), or whether it has a separate TS per cable channel ?


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> Another interesting WiKipedia topic is QAM modulation which is used for each SDV (and non-SDV) cable frequency. Each QAM channel contains at least two cable channels, depending on whether they are SD or HD and on the bit rates assigned to each (I think this is called the "rate profile", not sure). I believe the total bit-rate capacity per QAM frequency is 38 Mbps.
> 
> One question I have is whether the QAM channel bit stream is one big TS, which must be demultiplexed into channel streams by the tuner (per PID I assume), or whether it has a separate TS per cable channel ?


A QAM 'channel' (as well as one ATSC OTA Channel) is carrying one 'Transport Stream'. That Transport stream is carrying multiple substreams. Each packet in the TS is identified by its PID (packet ID). PID 0 is the 'key'. Its called the PAT.. Program Association Table. It is like a table of contents that tells you what 'Programs' are being carried in the stream. There is also a PMT.. (Program Map Table) per program that tells what PID's are mapped to what Programs. If you look in DVR Diags, you will see the PID's listed for video and audio for the program you are watching.

So... The PAT lists the programs in the TS and provides the PID for the PMT for each program. The PMT then tells what streams make up the program and what the PIDs are for those streams. The DEMUX in TiVo knows what program he wants and what the PIDs are for the streams. DEMUX grabs just the PID's he needs. Cablecard does the same thing... He knows what program is selected and decrypts the proper packets with the right PID (if they are flagged as encrypted).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:MPEG_Transport_Stream_HL.svg


----------



## dlfl

May the force be with you *SCSIRAID*.


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> May the force be with you *SCSIRAID*.


Tonight is the night!!!


----------



## Max Camber

SCSIRAID said:


> Tonight is the night!!!


:up: I'll be here hitting refresh like a madman.


----------



## matorres11

We were not receiving approximatley 25% of our cable channels after TA installation.

After three Time Warner (Columbia, SC) truck rolls, three different technicians, two different TAs and hours on the phone I may have finally gotten somewhere on with my Tivo series 3 with Multi Stream Cable Card. 

I spoke to Dorrain at the National Cable Card Support Desk (Time Warner did connect me there on the third try) and she was able to contact the "TWCSC Head In" and have our Cable Card "re-staged". Apparently "Re-stage" is the magic word. She said anyone you call there will know what this means. After they did this, and we rebooted the Tivo and TA, all of our channels have come back (at least for the time being). 

I asked her if we had the right firmware (we have 0801 vs 1001) and she said they hadn't pushed the new one in our area yet, but it shouldn't matter and it appears that it didn't. 

Anyway, the morale of the story is get technical support to connect you to the NCCSD and go from there. Good Luck.


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> May the force be with you *SCSIRAID*.


Testing is in progress....

What is the 'name' of your cable company? TWC _______ ? TWC would like to determine whose SDV system your system is using... Cisco or Big Band.


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> Testing is in progress....
> 
> What is the 'name' of your cable company? TWC _______ ? TWC would like to determine whose SDV system your system is using... Cisco or Big Band.


TWC Southwest Ohio. I'm in Dayton while the headquarters are in Cincinnati. The Dayton system was originally Continental Cable and was taken over by TWC sometime in the last 10 years I think.


----------



## SCSIRAID

It was a very enlightening evening. We dont have the smoking gun yet... but we see the muzzle flash and smell the powder.

We have proven that the pixelation occurs when a program joins or leaves the transport stream. He was watching the analyzer and I was watching the TV. Pixelations and program changes were 100&#37; in sync. The interesting twist is that it ONLY occurs when the stream being watched is encrypted. When we disabled encryption on the channel we were watching, the problem vanished. CCI doesnt matter either... 

At this point, TWC is going to go back to Cisco and see where we go from here. One thing we noted was the cablecard firmware is very old... My S3's two M-cards OS build is 2.3.149.3 and dated 5/10/2006. My THD M-Card is 01.01.10P3.1 dated June 3, 2007.

I suggested that TWC could solve this by simply disabling encryption but he didnt think that was a fix that was likely to be accepted by TWC management  ....


----------



## Max Camber

SCSIRAID said:


> We have proven that the pixelation occurs when a program joins or leaves the transport stream.


So this would be when someone tunes an SDV channel that is not currently being delivered to that service group and it gets added to the transport stream?

TWC Central Texas utilizes BigBand according to one of my techs. (I asked about the edge QAM hardware a while back based on one of your earlier posts.)

I also just got a new M card swapped in today and flashed with the latest firmware. I haven't spent enough time watching to know if it has had any impact on the pixelation.


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> It was a very enlightening evening. We dont have the smoking gun yet... but we see the muzzle flash and smell the powder.
> 
> We have proven that the pixelation occurs when a program joins or leaves the transport stream. He was watching the analyzer and I was watching the TV. Pixelations and program changes were 100% in sync. The interesting twist is that it ONLY occurs when the stream being watched is encrypted. When we disabled encryption on the channel we were watching, the problem vanished. CCI doesnt matter either...
> 
> At this point, TWC is going to go back to Cisco and see where we go from here. One thing we noted was the cablecard firmware is very old... My S3's two M-cards OS build is 2.3.149.3 and dated 5/10/2006. My THD M-Card is 01.01.10P3.1 dated June 3, 2007.
> 
> I suggested that TWC could solve this by simply disabling encryption but he didnt think that was a fix that was likely to be accepted by TWC management  ....


Excellent! Did you mean to say *M*-Cards for your S3? I know they will work with 2 M-Cards but your build versions match my S-Cards.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Max Camber said:


> So this would be when someone tunes an SDV channel that is not currently being delivered to that service group and it gets added to the transport stream?
> 
> TWC Central Texas utilizes BigBand according to one of my techs. (I asked about the edge QAM hardware a while back based on one of your earlier posts.)
> 
> I also just got a new M card swapped in today and flashed with the latest firmware. I haven't spent enough time watching to know if it has had any impact on the pixelation.


Yes... but its not just to any transport stream in the service group... it occurs when it is added to the QAM channel / transport stream we are tuned to. This explains why it happens in different places in different service groups too since usage is different.

Yes... Austin is Big Band. I asked Cableguy about that back in the early days. Raleigh is Cisco.


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> Excellent! Did you mean to say *M*-Cards for your S3? I know they will work with 2 M-Cards but your build versions match my S-Cards.


Yes... My S3 is M cards... In fact, all I have in any of my TiVo's is M-Cards. I imagine that when an M card is running in Single Stream mode, it runs the older proven code which could explain why our code versions match. My S3 originally had 2 S Cards but those were swapped out in the early phases of this issue to see if they may be the cause of the problem.


----------



## Max Camber

Bingo!

I paused tuner #0 on an SDV channel, switched to tuner #1 and started flipping through the block of SDV channels, then went back to tuner #0 and watched the few minutes that overlapped my channel surfing. Sure enough, big blasts of pixelation every 30 seconds or so which would fit with new channels being added to the transport stream.

Now if I can just keep my neighbors from changing channels...


----------



## SCSIRAID

Max Camber said:


> Bingo!
> 
> I paused tuner #0 on an SDV channel, switched to tuner #1 and started flipping through the block of SDV channels, then went back to tuner #0 and watched the few minutes that overlapped my channel surfing. Sure enough, big blasts of pixelation every 30 seconds or so which would fit with new channels being added to the transport stream.
> 
> Now if I can just keep my neighbors from changing channels...


Yup... Cant say it is 100% conclusive evidence but it certainly supports what we saw here last night. You are on a Big Band SDV system too which is an interesting data point. Could you take a look at your Cablecard Diag screen and provide me your OS version and build date please....

I think TiVo and Cisco are going to find that this is a much bigger problem than they think. I have to believe TiVo is getting a lot of calls for pixelation that they just have not figured out is only occurring on SDV channels. Of course, you have to have significant channels on SDV and a high turnover of those channels. Here in Raleigh, almost all of our HD is on SDV as well as quite a few SD's.

What we found also validates my earlier statement that it seemed to happen most around the top and bottom of the hour which is of course when most people change channels. We saw that also last night.

Now we just have to get a fire lit under Cisco and TiVo.


----------



## Max Camber

H/W Model: 0802, Ver: 0192
Bldr Ver: 121
OS Ver: 01.01.10P12
Build Time: Jun 16 2008, 19:47:18


----------



## Max Camber

SCSIRAID said:


> I think TiVo and Cisco are going to find that this is a much bigger problem than they think. I have to believe TiVo is getting a lot of calls for pixelation that they just have not figured out is only occurring on SDV channels.
> 
> Now we just have to get a fire lit under Cisco and TiVo.


I hope you have better contacts with TiVo than I do. I'm still waiting on a call back from level 2 support as they refuse to give out any contact information. I understand wanting to handle as many problems with level 1 support as possible, but after 25 or so calls in the last three months it seems like sending me through the script readers again isn't going to solve much. Calling, asking to escalate, and then waiting 3-5 days each time is stupid.


----------



## eaayoung

I look forward to following this thread every evening. We (ie: Bright House of Central Florida) don't seem to be having the same issues with our TA. Seems odd since we all have the same equipment.

Good luck!


----------



## eaayoung

Max Camber said:


> Bingo!
> 
> I paused tuner #0 on an SDV channel, switched to tuner #1 and started flipping through the block of SDV channels, then went back to tuner #0 and watched the few minutes that overlapped my channel surfing. Sure enough, big blasts of pixelation every 30 seconds or so which would fit with new channels being added to the transport stream.
> 
> Now if I can just keep my neighbors from changing channels...[/QUOTE
> 
> I just tried this and picture was rock solid.
> 
> Maybe no one in my neighborhood is using SDV!


----------



## jchas41

This sounds EXACTLY like what I've been experiencing here in Central New York. Unfortunately, I got fed up and requested an RMA because Tivo was convinced it was a bad tuner or possibly a hard drive issue. I haven't had a chance to check the pixellation on my SDV stations yet because TWC couldn't get my cable card working on the new unit (coming out tomorrow with a new M-Card). However, based on what I'm reading here, it seems like the same issue. I get pixellation on SDV stations only ( we have over 50 on SDV), with some stations (HGTV, AEHD, and FXHD) being worse than others. My cable lines are all new and signal strength is not an issue(always between 95-100), I have even tried attentuation to get my signal strength in Tivo's "recommended" range of 80-89, with no avail. 
Well I'm certainly pissed I just wasted 50 bucks on the RMA, I hope this gets resolved somehow...argh!


----------



## LockRob

I don't know if this is related to the pixelation issue that I have been having, but tonight I tuned to one of the SDV channels (HGTV, the dogs like it) and immediately got a green screen and siren like sound. The only way I found to get out of the screen was to power down the Tivo. I called TWC and got nowhere except a truck for tomorrow, and then called Tivo, who said it sounded like a TA problem. I'll see tomorrow, I guess. 
Sure got tired of that green screen, through all the calls I must have seen it 5 times, and only on that channel. After the first 2-3 times, the Tivo started going straight into re-boot.
Anybody know what it could be?


----------



## KeithB

Similar odd behavior in Charlotte, NC starting this weekend. My TA has had the 1001 firmware for several weeks now and had no problems since they came out and re-synched everything shortly after the firmware arrived. Saturday evening, I attempted to tune to Food Network HD on channel 261 - either the TivoHD or the TA let out an audible shriek and the TivoHD rebooted immediately. It happened again twice Sunday evening, regardless of whether I key in the channel number directly or attempt to channel-up / channel-down to it.  It's a completely new and frustrating problem, likely related to their head-end and channel line-up and firmware - bleh.

Hmmm - same network feed, same issue Coincidence?? He's on TWC-Austin, TX and I'm on TWC-Charlotte, NC.


----------



## LockRob

KeithB, I am actuallu in Charlotte as well.
And the tech couldn't find any problem.


----------



## Grumock

this Green screen issue sounds just like the issue in the Manhattan area. Is anyone trying to connect to the TIVO & TV thru components cables or is everyone using HDMI? Easy for TIVO to blame the TA but they still have not figured out what is going on up in NY & it has been 7 months from what i read. Funny thing is too, that it seems to be the same channels, like Versus, Food Network, & HGTV. Oh one more thing, most of those i read in the Manhattan area are not using tuning adapters with this issue. So i guess Tivo is right that it is the tuning adapter LOL.


----------



## LockRob

I use HDMI for the Tivo to the TV.
What is t he thread referrencing the green screen issue in NY?


----------



## Grumock

LockRob said:


> I use HDMI for the Tivo to the TV.
> What is t he thread referrencing the green screen issue in NY?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=418924

& I think most of them were using HDMI but i am not 100% on that.


----------



## KeithB

Grumock said:


> this Green screen issue sounds just like the issue in the Manhattan area. Is anyone trying to connect to the TIVO & TV thru components cables or is everyone using HDMI?


My TivoHD is connected via component cables to a Syntax/Olevia LCD television.


----------



## scole250

Do TWC customers in Goldsboro, NC need a tuning adapter? I think we're part of TWC Raleigh-Durham, but I didn't know if our system used the same infrastucture at R-D.


----------



## Grumock

scole250 said:


> Do TWC customers in Goldsboro, NC need a tuning adapter? I think we're part of TWC Raleigh-Durham, but I didn't know if our system used the same infrastucture at R-D.


I think the only system in the NC area that does not is Elizabeth City because they are on a Motorola DAC system.


----------



## Alleyman

I'm actually glad that I found this thread. I was considering upgrading from Broadcast to Basic cable since my family got some HDTV's and TivoHD's for Christmas. I'm leaning towards not upgrading now! How often does the TA stop tuning channels?


----------



## Stormspace

Alleyman said:


> I'm actually glad that I found this thread. I was considering upgrading from Broadcast to Basic cable since my family got some HDTV's and TivoHD's for Christmas. I'm leaning towards not upgrading now! How often does the TA stop tuning channels?


I'm in ex adelphia territory and I've only had the ta fail on me twice. Interestingly it was on a broadcast local both times. One other time the ta fried during a power outrage and it took three attempts to replace it. Been fine since. The one thing about cable service you may not like is all the copy protection TWC uses. Currently it's only on digital cable, but may extend to all cable channels, sans locals, at some point. So if you have more than one TiVo MRV won't work on channels above 100, except for locals.


----------



## scole250

Alleyman said:


> I'm actually glad that I found this thread. I was considering upgrading from Broadcast to Basic cable since my family got some HDTV's and TivoHD's for Christmas. I'm leaning towards not upgrading now! How often does the TA stop tuning channels?


Be sure to order/request a tuning adapter when you order the cablecard. They don't automatically get installed together.


----------



## BigInJapan

Alleyman said:


> I'm actually glad that I found this thread. I was considering upgrading from Broadcast to Basic cable since my family got some HDTV's and TivoHD's for Christmas. I'm leaning towards not upgrading now! How often does the TA stop tuning channels?


FWIW, mine has been pretty solid for a while now. I get intermittent pixelation on the SDV channels, but not so much that it really bothers me. If you hunt back through this thread, I posted something the last time my TA failed. In whatever time span it's been since then, I've only had one random failure where the TiVo just up and rebooted itself. Not really sure if that was TA related or not. Other than that, it has been fine.

Before mine 'settled in' it was pretty obnoxious. And for those who have ongoing issues, I'm sure it's absolutely maddening. It's tough to gage what percentage of the population that is or how likely you are to have these problems.


----------



## Stormspace

BigInJapan said:


> And for those who have ongoing issues, I'm sure it's absolutely maddening.


Even if it's intermittent it's annoying, since you have to preview every recording shortly after it finishes to make certain you had a signal. Otherwise you end up not being able to get any repeats at a later time.


----------



## BigInJapan

Thankfully, the intermittent pixelation I get has not caused me to miss any recordings. I just get a few seconds of it here and there. I don't find myself needing to check up on my recordings at all.


----------



## Alleyman

Well, the pixelization wouldn't bother me as much as the tuning adapter doing the 8 flashing and locking up so you can't change the channels, as I have read some people having issues with. Are these issues not a factor anymore? I have to admit, I have read through almost all 40 pages of this thread so I may be working on out of date information.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Alleyman said:


> Well, the pixelization wouldn't bother me as much as the tuning adapter doing the 8 flashing and locking up so you can't change the channels, as I have read some people having issues with. Are these issues not a factor anymore? I have to admit, I have read through almost all 40 pages of this thread so I may be working on out of date information.


The 8 flash issue has happened to me once since Feburary. All three of my TA's caught that 'virus'. The most common issue with the TA is lost recordings due to a 'tuning failure'... where TiVo does not tune properly. The recording history entry will say something like 'couldnt record because the video signal was missing'. I see that once about every two weeks. The good news is that since the show never made it into the Now Playing List, the next showing should be recorded.

The pixelation problem on SDV channels is being worked on.. cross your fingers.


----------



## Alleyman

Sorry for the delay in replying, I've been sick this past weekend.

As for the TA not tuning in the channels, this is only on the SDV channels (Local HD, etc) correct? Or is this on the Local non-SDV channels as well? Also, how does one correct the TA not tuning the channel issue?


----------



## Shmooh

Alleyman said:


> As for the TA not tuning in the channels, this is only on the SDV channels (Local HD, etc) correct? Or is this on the Local non-SDV channels as well? Also, how does one correct the TA not tuning the channel issue?


Correct - only the SDV channels have problems recording. Your other channels will record with no issues whatsoever (or they should, at least - nobody else seems to have problems with it).

I'm not exactly sure what you mean by the "TA not tuning the channel issue", but assuming you mean just not finding an SDV channel ('channel not available') and not the 8-blink or other problem... It often helps to just force the Tivo to change channels on both tuners. I.e., do something like this: Channel Up, Channel Up, Live TV, Channel Up, Channel Up


----------



## Alleyman

Yes that's what I was talking about the "channel not available" message. As far as the 8 blink issue, SCSIRAID said he hasn't had that problem since Feb, so I'm thinking they must've gotten that problem resolved.

Just a little "worried" about changing since the Broadcast HD for the Raleigh area (5-1, 11-1, 17-1, etc) are working ok, and I'd hate to loose channels because of the TA.


----------



## Train_and_TV_fan

How can I tell if a recording problem is with my TiVo HD, Time Warner of Raleigh, or the Tuning Adaptor. 

Tuesday, January 19 the TiVo recorded the Bourne Ultimatum on USAHD, channel 258 from 7:30 pm to 10:10. The whole program appeared to be recorded but the playback goes to pause at 19 minutes. Pressing Play has no effect. Pressing Fast-Forward jumps to 1:25 and everything works as expected from there on. I have not been able to access the section from 19 to 1:25. 

Other shows recorded normally during that period and since. Nothing on the second tuner started or stopped at the 19 minute spot. 

Any suggestions on what may have caused this freeze up would be appreciated.


----------



## Max Camber

SCSIRAID said:


> The pixelation problem on SDV channels is being worked on.. cross your fingers.


By TiVo? I'm still getting the runaround from level 1 support about it being a signal strength issue.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Max Camber said:


> By TiVo? I'm still getting the runaround from level 1 support about it being a signal strength issue.


It is not a signal strength issue. Im engaged with TWC and they tell me that TiVo is fully engaged and working the issue. I have no confirmation of that (which isnt surprising) but I do trust my TWC contact. TWC has proven beyond any doubt that it is related to programs being added or removed from the SDV Transport stream. I actively participated in the experiment that proved it which was conducted on my TiVo in my family room.  TWC has given TiVo the 'smoking gun.'

About all we can do is sit back and wait for TiVo. Calling TiVo Customer Service is unlikely to do any good and just ends up costing TiVo money which we ultimately get to pay in the cost of TiVo Service. You will probably just keep getting 'its a signal quality/strength issue' anyway. Its time for a 'leap of faith'. Optimistic devil, aren't I.


----------



## convergent

SCSIRAID said:


> About all we can do is sit back and wait for TiVo. Calling TiVo Customer Service is unlikely to do any good and just ends up costing TiVo money which we ultimately get to pay in the cost of TiVo Service. You will probably just keep getting 'its a signal quality/strength issue' anyway. Its time for a 'leap of faith'. Optimistic devil, aren't I.


That's unfortunate. A smoking gun doesn't seem to get things done quickly with Tivo. I am still awaiting them to respond to the fact that 100% of their Tivo HD XLs have a reboot problem, which someone on the forum has troubleshot and solved, and yet they still don't even acknowledge that there is a problem. This problem with SDV is about 10 orders of magnitude more complex than that, and only affects a subset of Tivo users. TWC is moving more and more to SDV which makes this problem a bigger and bigger issue for anyone using a non-TWC DVR. It is so frustrating. TWC seems committed to having the crappiest DVR on the planet, and yet making life miserable for anyone wanting to have something better. I don't get it. Its like they want their customers to be miserable and then happily pay them outrageous prices for it.


----------



## Max Camber

SCSIRAID said:


> It is not a signal strength issue.


We know that, but I spent an hour arguing about it with level 1 phone support last time I called in. I don't find it acceptable that they are still having people pay for RMA service and repeated truck rolls when neither of those is going to fix the issue.



SCSIRAID said:


> Im engaged with TWC and they tell me that TiVo is fully engaged and working the issue. I have no confirmation of that (which isnt surprising) but I do trust my TWC contact.


Having anyone report that TiVo is actually working on it is good news as far as I am concerned.



SCSIRAID said:


> About all we can do is sit back and wait for TiVo. Calling TiVo Customer Service is unlikely to do any good and just ends up costing TiVo money which we ultimately get to pay in the cost of TiVo Service. You will probably just keep getting 'its a signal quality/strength issue' anyway.


I would have stopped calling them months ago if someone had just said "Yes, we know it's not a signal strength issue and we're working on it."


----------



## SCSIRAID

Yup... A lot of angst and money could be saved if TiVo would 'own up' to it on the helpdesk. However, to be fair, they may have just realized the cause when TWC handed them the smoking gun. They could have been dismissing what they were getting as signal issues. TWC even thought it was signal quality for a looon time. If I hadnt persisted that is probably where we still would be parked.

I wouldnt be surprised if TWC actually started telling people about it and stopping the truck rolls on macroblocking issues. Its costing them money too.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Max Camber said:


> Having anyone report that TiVo is actually working on it is good news as far as I am concerned."


Just to be 100% accurate... TWC says TiVo is working on it... I wish I could confirm that its true but I trust my source. Its that 'leap of faith' thing....


----------



## CrispyCritter

SCSIRAID said:


> It is not a signal strength issue. Im engaged with TWC and they tell me that TiVo is fully engaged and working the issue. I have no confirmation of that (which isnt surprising) but I do trust my TWC contact. TWC has proven beyond any doubt that it is related to programs being added or removed from the SDV Transport stream. I actively participated in the experiment that proved it which was conducted on my TiVo in my family room.  TWC has given TiVo the 'smoking gun.'
> 
> About all we can do is sit back and wait for TiVo.


I'm not following your reasoning here, perhaps because I'm missing something (though I've been reading your posts with great attention; thanks very much for both the investigating and the reports!) Why are you concluding it is TiVo that is supposed to be fixing this?

My reading of the situation is that there is a glitch in the signals of all the SDV programs when a program is added or removed from the transport stream. This glitch is introduced by some small, but significant, percentage of head stream hardware - it's not something that happens with all SDV head end hardware. The TW DVR signal processor is not affected by glitches of this sort, but the TiVo signal processor is, causing TiVo pixelation.

Why is it TiVo that has to fix this, as opposed to TW fixing the particular head-end hardware/software that is causing the glitch? Am I missing a step?


----------



## SCSIRAID

CrispyCritter said:


> I'm not following your reasoning here, perhaps because I'm missing something (though I've been reading your posts with great attention; thanks very much for both the investigating and the reports!) Why are you concluding it is TiVo that is supposed to be fixing this?
> 
> My reading of the situation is that there is a glitch in the signals of all the SDV programs when a program is added or removed from the transport stream. This glitch is introduced by some small, but significant, percentage of head stream hardware - it's not something that happens with all SDV head end hardware. The TW DVR signal processor is not affected by glitches of this sort, but the TiVo signal processor is, causing TiVo pixelation.
> 
> Why is it TiVo that has to fix this, as opposed to TW fixing the particular head-end hardware/software that is causing the glitch? Am I missing a step?


That was an earlier speculation... The Tektronix MPEG analyzer indicated that the stream was 100% legal. When TWC encryption (CA Encryption) was turned off (which disables CP Encryption - Cablecard to Host) the problem disappeared. Since HDC cableboxes and TiVo both are getting the very same MPEG and using the very same cablecard technology to decode it and only TiVo is glitching, that puts the problem squarely in TiVo's yard and points strongly at CP Encryption. I believe TiVo is throwing up when it sees the PAT change and is probably messing up the CP encryption key. TiVo has never had to deal with a 'dynamic' PAT until SDV arrived as linear channels are 'static' (ie PAT doesnt change).


----------



## jchas41

I REALLY hope this fix comes quickly. I am so frustrated with dealing with this SDV-pixelation issue up here in CNY. I ended up switching my plan from annual to monthly because I'm not sure I can deal with this if it continues for 3 or 4 more months. 
Tivo customer service hasn't helped either. I called requesting a refund for the RMA that fixed absolutely nothing, of course, I was told that was "not possible". Really frustrating because aside from this problem, my wife and I absolutely love the thing.


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> That was an earlier speculation... The Tektronix MPEG analyzer indicated that the stream was 100% legal. When TWC encryption (CA Encryption) was turned off (which disables CP Encryption - Cablecard to Host) the problem disappeared. Since HDC cableboxes and TiVo both are getting the very same MPEG and using the very same cablecard technology to decode it and only TiVo is glitching, that puts the problem squarely in TiVo's yard and points strongly at CP Encryption. I believe TiVo is throwing up when it sees the PAT change and is probably messing up the CP encryption key. TiVo has never had to deal with a 'dynamic' PAT until SDV arrived as linear channels are 'static' (ie PAT doesnt change).


Whew! A glossary please? 
CA ? CP? PAT?
TIA


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> Whew! A glossary please?
> CA ? CP? PAT?
> TIA


HAHA 

CA = Conditional Availability - This is the cableco encryption. Cisco's is called Powerkey. Motorola's is called MediaCipher. This is the way the cableco protects its content.

CP = Copy Protection - This is the re-encryption used between the cablecard and the TiVo.

The encryption used by the cableco and the encryption between the cablecard and the TiVo are different and are managed differently. The cablecard is told by TiVo what program number is selected for viewing. The cablecard looks at the PAT and the PMT's and thus knows what PIDs are part of the program. If cablecard is authorized for that programs, it decrypts those PID's and leaves the other ones alone. After removing the CA protection, cablecard re-encrypts the program's PIDs using the CP encryption key and passes the whole stream to TiVo. TiVo also knows what PIDs are his by the PAT and PMT. He also knows the CP key and decrypts those PIDs... to make it even wilder... TiVo then reencrypts somewhere downstream with its own TSN info so you cant move HDD's around. That pert I dont know much about.

PAT - Program Association Table - This is PID (Packet ID) 0 in the mpeg stream. The PAT tells how many programs are in the mpeg transport stream and what the PID numbers are for the PMT for each one of the programs.

PMT - Program Map Table - This tells what substreams are part of the program.. i.e. video, audio1, audio2 etc...

PID - Packet ID - Each data packet in a transport stream has a Packet ID which tells what the packet is and to what program it belongs to. Packet ID 0 is special and is the PAT.

Whew... Did that help?


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> HAHA
> 
> CA = Conditional Availability - This is the cableco encryption. Cisco's is called Powerkey. Motorola's is called MediaCipher. This is the way the cableco protects its content.
> 
> CP = Copy Protection - This is the re-encryption used between the cablecard and the TiVo.
> 
> The encryption used by the cableco and the encryption between the cablecard and the TiVo are different and are managed differently. The cablecard is told by TiVo what program number is selected for viewing. The cablecard looks at the PAT and the PMT's and thus knows what PIDs are part of the program. If cablecard is authorized for that programs, it decrypts those PID's and leaves the other ones alone. After removing the CA protection, cablecard re-encrypts the program's PIDs using the CP encryption key and passes the whole stream to TiVo. TiVo also knows what PIDs are his by the PAT and PMT. He also knows the CP key and decrypts those PIDs... to make it even wilder... TiVo then reencrypts somewhere downstream with its own TSN info so you cant move HDD's around. That pert I dont know much about.
> 
> PAT - Program Association Table - This is PID (Packet ID) 0 in the mpeg stream. The PAT tells how many programs are in the mpeg transport stream and what the PID numbers are for the PMT for each one of the programs.
> 
> PMT - Program Map Table - This tells what substreams are part of the program.. i.e. video, audio1, audio2 etc...
> 
> PID - Packet ID - Each data packet in a transport stream has a Packet ID which tells what the packet is and to what program it belongs to. Packet ID 0 is special and is the PAT.
> 
> Whew... Did that help?


Great! Thanks! It appears ridiculously complex on the surface, but knowing how quickly encryption/decryption can be done it isn't that bad I guess. I wonder if the fix will be just pure software algorithm or (software again) control of the chips. Hopefully it's not something intrinsic to the chips used.


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> Great! Thanks! It appears ridiculously complex on the surface, but knowing how quickly encryption/decryption can be done it isn't that bad I guess. I wonder if the fix will be just pure software algorithm or (software again) control of the chips. Hopefully it's not something intrinsic to the chips used.


My opinion is that its purely sw. All the encryption works fine as you can see from linear channels. It appears that TiVo SW is just freaking when it sees the PAT change. However... its just my opinion... We will likely never know the 'truth'. All I want is the FIX!   

As my wife says... dont tell me about the labor.. just show me the baby.


----------



## LockRob

SCSIRAID said:


> It is not a signal strength issue. Im engaged with TWC and they tell me that TiVo is fully engaged and working the issue. I have no confirmation of that (which isnt surprising) but I do trust my TWC contact. TWC has proven beyond any doubt that it is related to programs being added or removed from the SDV Transport stream. I actively participated in the experiment that proved it which was conducted on my TiVo in my family room.  TWC has given TiVo the 'smoking gun.'
> 
> About all we can do is sit back and wait for TiVo. Calling TiVo Customer Service is unlikely to do any good and just ends up costing TiVo money which we ultimately get to pay in the cost of TiVo Service. You will probably just keep getting 'its a signal quality/strength issue' anyway. Its time for a 'leap of faith'. Optimistic devil, aren't I.


I wish I had read this thread more religiously. I just finished talking to a Tivo customer service rep who told me to get an in-line signal strength booster.


----------



## BassAce

Hi All,

I had my CableCard and TA installed in my new TiVo HD yesterday afternoon. Since then I've had 4-5 TA reboots causing loss of recordings in a couple instances. From what I've read in these threads, I was under the impression the reboot issue was fixed? I can confirm my Cisco TA firmware is version .1001. Can someone update me on this situation or suggest a course of action? I'm in Raleigh, NC.

Thanks so much!


----------



## SCSIRAID

BassAce said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had my CableCard and TA installed in my new TiVo HD yesterday afternoon. Since then I've had 4-5 TA reboots causing loss of recordings in a couple instances. From what I've read in these threads, I was under the impression the reboot issue was fixed? I can confirm my Cisco TA firmware is version .1001. Can someone update me on this situation or suggest a course of action? I'm in Raleigh, NC.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Hmmm... The reboot issue for me has been gone for a long time. I did have 2 of my 3 TA's hang in the last 2 days so there may be something going on. Have you gone into TA Diags and checked the three signal levels?


----------



## BassAce

SCSIRAID said:


> Hmmm... The reboot issue for me has been gone for a long time. I did have 2 of my 3 TA's hang in the last 2 days so there may be something going on. Have you gone into TA Diags and checked the three signal levels?


Thanks for the quick reply SCSIRAID! Levels as follows:

Tuner: -1 dBmV
FDC: -6 dBmV
RDC: 46 dBmV


----------



## SCSIRAID

BassAce said:


> Thanks for the quick reply SCSIRAID! Levels as follows:
> 
> Tuner: -1 dBmV
> FDC: -6 dBmV
> RDC: 46 dBmV


Those are about perfect. So exactly what symptom are you seeing? How do you know its a TA reboot? In the diags a couple pages from where you got the signal data is an entry for Last Reboot time... that will tell you with certainty if the TA rebooted.


----------



## BassAce

SCSIRAID said:


> Those are about perfect. So exactly what symptom are you seeing? How do you know its a TA reboot? In the diags a couple pages from where you got the signal data is an entry for Last Reboot time... that will tell you with certainty if the TA rebooted.


I'm getting the "TA Connected" dialogue about every 2 hours(?). Last boot was today at 12:57pm. That coincides with the last dialogue I got. Should I try to get connected with the TW CC desk?


----------



## SCSIRAID

BassAce said:


> I'm getting the "TA Connected" dialogue about every 2 hours(?). Last boot was today at 12:57pm. That coincides with the last dialogue I got. Should I try to get connected with the TW CC desk?


Yup... that sounds like a reboot. However, it could also be a bad USB cable.... I would go into the TA diags next time you see it and see if the last reboot time was 'now' which will prove the point. If it is rebooting, time to call TWC. If its not... the try a different USB cable.

I breezed through and missed your statement that the reboot time did line up with the message.... Yes, I would call TWC.


----------



## SCSIRAID

All three of my TA's have locked up and had to be rebooted since yesterday... Anybody else having TA issues? I wonder if TWC is making some TA changes?


----------



## macd2

I had to reboot my TA last night.


----------



## dcstager

Thanks for all the effort SCSIRAID. Very interesting information. Tivo would never have made any effort to fix the problem without user input like this.

So many calories are being burned by everyone to prevent copying anything off the Tivo. As a long-time user of every kind of video equipment since 3/4 U-Matic video tape I can say with certainty that I have no desire to get programming off the Tivo, I want to be able to easily put things onto it.

I've got boxes of video tapes from way back and I don't know why. You really don't re-watch stuff you save. Everything they are burning so many calories to prevent people from copying is readily available for free from multiple sources. Can they just optimize the Tivo Desktop so I can load things onto the Tivo and watch it via Tivo? Just go ahead and embed Tivomatics or advertising or what have you.

Tivo could be many steps ahead of the game as far as video on demand is concerned. It's already ahead of the curve with the Amazon, Netflix and Blockbuster integration. It would be easy to abandon cable and just get all programming via Internet and over the air.

Really Tivo and Time Warner, I'm not interested in storing away boxes of DVDs with my hoard of VHS tapes. I've learned my lesson. It's pointless to collect that crap.


----------



## BassAce

SCSIRAID said:


> Yup... that sounds like a reboot. However, it could also be a bad USB cable.... I would go into the TA diags next time you see it and see if the last reboot time was 'now' which will prove the point. If it is rebooting, time to call TWC. If its not... the try a different USB cable.
> 
> I breezed through and missed your statement that the reboot time did line up with the message.... Yes, I would call TWC.


Well, I talked to the cablecard desk and they are rolling a truck to replace my TA this afternoon. Hopefully this will fix my problem.


----------



## BassAce

Looks like my TA was no good. TWC replaced it Friday and I've had no reboots since. Thanks for your help SCSIRAID!


----------



## SCSIRAID

BassAce said:


> Looks like my TA was no good. TWC replaced it Friday and I've had no reboots since. Thanks for your help SCSIRAID!


COOL!! Im glad the issue is resolved. YW.


----------



## LockRob

on the pixelization front? Have you heard anything from TWC or Tivo about this? It just doesn't appear to be going away...


----------



## SCSIRAID

LockRob said:


> on the pixelization front? Have you heard anything from TWC or Tivo about this? It just doesn't appear to be going away...


Last time I talked to TWC, they said that TiVo understood why it was happening and that our hypothesis was on the money. TWC had no idea about when (or if) it would be fixed. I would love to hear TiVo acknowledge this issue and their plans around it.

When was the last time we got a TiVo code update? Its seems like its been quite a while? We can only hope that there is one in the works with a fix for this in it. Id hate to go two code cycles without a fix. Its already been 11 months since I got my TA's. Ive got my fingers crossed and Ill keep poking at it.


----------



## LockRob

Thanks for all your pushing on this issue. Hopefully they'll respond...


----------



## macd2

My Super Bowl reception here in Cary is awful tonight on Channel 255. Lot of pixelation. Anyone else?


----------



## SCSIRAID

macd2 said:


> My Super Bowl reception here in Cary is awful tonight on Channel 255. Lot of pixelation. Anyone else?


Ive got it recording both OTA and via 255 on different TiVo's. Both recordings show 0 RS Uncorrected so far.


----------



## Malk

macd2 said:


> My Super Bowl reception here in Cary is awful tonight on Channel 255. Lot of pixelation. Anyone else?


Be happy, maybe you missed the wardrobe malfunction by Pete Townsend LOL.


----------



## eaayoung

Must have been the big swings of his arm playing while playing his guitar! My favorite half time show!


----------



## Stormspace

Tuned into the Super Bowl 6 minutes in and discovered the HD channel was coming in. Had to reschedule on the SD channel. Way to go TWC.


----------



## convergent

SCSIRAID said:


> I would love to hear TiVo acknowledge this issue and their plans around it.


Good luck with that. They didn't acknowledge the hard drive problem in the XLs that went on for a couple of months, and continued to ship replacement units out with the same problem for the whole time period. This is a problem that is much easier to dodge since I'm sure many people assume its Time Warner that is to blame.

I appreciate all the work you've done on this, but from my recent informal study, it seems to me like I'm getting the same pixelation on my Tivo that I'm getting on another set in the house that is just using the Time Warner box. Last night the Superbowl was pixelating a lot, and when I went from room to room it seemed very similar in nature. I guess this could be a different problem and coincidence. Is the pixelation you are seeing a line or two in random spaces that seem to flake out and for a second and then come back?


----------



## SCSIRAID

convergent said:


> Good luck with that. They didn't acknowledge the hard drive problem in the XLs that went on for a couple of months, and continued to ship replacement units out with the same problem for the whole time period. This is a problem that is much easier to dodge since I'm sure many people assume its Time Warner that is to blame.
> 
> I appreciate all the work you've done on this, but from my recent informal study, it seems to me like I'm getting the same pixelation on my Tivo that I'm getting on another set in the house that is just using the Time Warner box. Last night the Superbowl was pixelating a lot, and when I went from room to room it seemed very similar in nature. I guess this could be a different problem and coincidence. Is the pixelation you are seeing a line or two in random spaces that seem to flake out and for a second and then come back?


The breakups during the superbowl are also being talked about in AVS. Super bowl was perfect on my TiVo S3 using OTA.

The SDV Pixelation issues Ive been working with are significant breakups only seen on SDV channels and only on TiVo. TWC came to my house with an MPEG analyzer and we were able to 100% correlate the breakups occurring on TiVo to a program being added to or removed from the transport stream the TiVo was tuned to. Turning off encryption would stop the problem since a program not encrypted by the cableco, will not cause the cablecard to re-encrypt it before sending it to its host (ie TiVo).


----------



## matorres11

Sorry if this has been borught up before, but searching these threads has gotten me limited results, I figure I ought to just ask directly.

I have Time Warner in South Carolina, a tivo series 3 HD dvr and the Cisco STA1520 tuning adapter. I don't think it's worked properly ever since it was installed, but I've had at least three guys come out here, and swapped out the TA once. 

The issue I'm having, is I keep getting the message "This channel is temporarily unavailable". This occurs for well over 50% of my channels. If I continue to try to tune into the channel it tunes briefly for a second or two, then cuts back out and gives me the same message again. Sometimes it will tune in and stay there, sometimes it won't. 

It seems other people have come across this? But I can't figure out what they did to resolve it or if they were successful. Any idea if this is a Tivo problem or a Time Warner problem or a Cisco problem? Is there anything you recommend to fix. Thanks


----------



## rb_9999

I have been having the same problems with my Time Warner Converter box. The AVS Forums on the Time Warner Columbia thread have been saying they see it too. Not so much in the last few days...but last week I got it a lot.


----------



## Stormspace

Today it looks like TWC has started pushing the CCI 0X02 on all channels except locals.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Stormspace said:


> Today it looks like TWC has started pushing the CCI 0X02 on all channels except locals.


Where?

You might consider putting your location in your profile so folks know where you are


----------



## dlfl

Stormspace said:


> Today it looks like TWC has started pushing the CCI 0X02 on all channels except locals.


 What do you mean? I thought they were putting CCI 0x02 on these channels as a matter of national policy all along.


----------



## Stormspace

dlfl said:


> What do you mean? I thought they were putting CCI 0x02 on these channels as a matter of national policy all along.


Keep in mind that I haven't been able to transfer anything from my HD for as long as I've had Cable Cards using another TiVo. I've had to use kmttg. Yesterday I went to do a transfer and everything but locals recorded since Wednesday was blocked form being transferred.


----------



## dlfl

Stormspace said:


> Keep in mind that I haven't been able to transfer anything from my HD for as long as I've had Cable Cards using another TiVo. I've had to use kmttg. Yesterday I went to do a transfer and everything but locals recorded since Wednesday was blocked form being transferred.


Still confused.... Are you saying that if you checked the CCI byte in DVR Diagnostics (in your HD) on the non-local channels say a week ago it would have been 0x00 ? That would be extremely unusual for TWC AFAIK.


----------



## Stormspace

dlfl said:


> Still confused.... Are you saying that if you checked the CCI byte in DVR Diagnostics (in your HD) on the non-local channels say a week ago it would have been 0x00 ? That would be extremely unusual for TWC AFAIK.


Yes. I verified today that syfy 58 and usa 25 are both set to 0x02. Last week they were not. I can look a list of recordings on the tivo using kmttg and the only shows available for transfer are the locals.


----------



## dlfl

Stormspace said:


> Yes. I verified today that syfy 58 and usa 25 are both set to 0x02. Last week they were not. I can look a list of recordings on the tivo using kmttg and the only shows available for transfer are the locals.


I'm amazed there was a TWC system that wasn't already doing this. Looks like you've joined the rest of us -- if that's any consolation.


----------



## m_jonis

dlfl said:


> I'm amazed there was a TWC system that wasn't already doing this. Looks like you've joined the rest of us -- if that's any consolation.


I think in some cases, TW is still transmitting the analogs as "analogs", thus having a CCI byte as 0x00

But a lot of TW areas have those analog channels with digital counterparts and have set the cable card to only map/get the digital simulcast portion, thus making them show the cci byte of 0x02

at least that's what they did here.

However, we had problems with the SDV and cable cards when TW Albany did that, so they "force mapped" (or whatever) about 23 channels to be analog-only and those still show up as 0x00 I think.


----------



## jmaditto

It has been a long time since I posted and wanted to share some troubleshooting info just in case others are experiencing similar issues. I have 2 TiVo HDs with an M card in each. Had one since the pilot and got the second mid last year. This is in Columbia, SC. Over the last 6 months it seems like at least once a month I would not be able to receive any SDV channels. I would then go into the TA diag menu and see that my TA was &#8220;not authorized&#8221; so I would call TWC. Cust Service had no clue what a TA was at first but that has changed in the last couple of months. Anyway, still no one knew what to do and they always wanted to roll a truck my way. I would have to tell them no, this can be resolved over the phone. Over and over again sending signals, rebooting TiVos, TAs, etc. Well, the last time this happened they actually put me through to the Cable Card hotline b/c I said this is ridiculous and I&#8217;m tired of no one knowing what to do. The CC Hotline group is apparently manned by 2 people and supports all of TWC Svc Techs with CC issues. This is not for customers like me. The guy was helpful but a little miffed with the CSR transferring me and told me he was firing off an email to her supv about it. He apologized for my wait and said he knew exactly what to do. He also said there is a firmware issue (not sure in what) that causes the TA to become not authorized on accts. They didn&#8217;t know why, but they are aware of the issue and working to resolve. He sent a &#8220;balancing&#8221; signal to my acct, not a specific TA mind you, but to my entire acct. We then rebooted the TA&#8217;s and they worked perfectly. He told me until they get this resolved to tell the CSR to send a &#8220;balancing&#8221; signal not a &#8220;hit&#8221; signal. Anyone having a TA with the status of &#8220;not authorized&#8221; ask them to send a balancing signal. It worked for me anyway. 

Hope this helps someone out there.


----------



## matorres11

Well, after about 6 months of spotty service, cable card changeouts, TA swaps, reboots and hours on the phone with TWCSC (Columbia) due to the tuning adapter, we are giving up. We love Tivo so much that we are actually willing to drop our Time Warner cable service and go with DirecTV. On the bright side, I am looking forward to recieving NFL network. Ya'll have fun.


----------



## dcstager

Seems like you picked a bad time to jump ship because within the last week they seem to have fixed every issue. Even the picture break-ups on SDV channels have been minimized and the dropped recordings have not been happening.

There are TW people reading about the issues here and working to fix them. At this point, they have done a pretty good job addressing them all. The forum membership is to be commended. I'm glad we have this conduit to at least one cable company.

If the problems had persisted, the complaining posts would continue as well, but that seems to have tapered off. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## SCSIRAID

dcstager said:


> Seems like you picked a bad time to jump ship because within the last week they seem to have fixed every issue. Even the picture break-ups on SDV channels have been minimized and the dropped recordings have not been happening.
> 
> There are TW people reading about the issues here and working to fix them. At this point, they have done a pretty good job addressing them all. The forum membership is to be commended. I'm glad we have this conduit to at least one cable company.
> 
> If the problems had persisted, the complaining posts would continue as well, but that seems to have tapered off. Your mileage may vary.


One potential explanation for less SDV pixelation hits would be that folks are 'glued' to the Olympics and maybe American Idol and not channel surfing.


----------



## dcstager

I am still seeing the break-ups occasionally but it's usually just a vertical tear in the picture. I know you've been through the technical reasons for all this and the blame is on Tivo. Does Tivo have to make their software faster to handle the stream changes or is it hardware? How will Tivo go about fixing this? Is it strictly a bug or just part of the spec the Tivo can't properly handle that a software fix will address?


----------



## matorres11

dcstager said:


> Seems like you picked a bad time to jump ship because within the last week they seem to have fixed every issue. Even the picture break-ups on SDV channels have been minimized and the dropped recordings have not been happening.
> 
> There are TW people reading about the issues here and working to fix them. At this point, they have done a pretty good job addressing them all. The forum membership is to be commended. I'm glad we have this conduit to at least one cable company.
> 
> If the problems had persisted, the complaining posts would continue as well, but that seems to have tapered off. Your mileage may vary.


Well, after a fair amount of heartburn trying to get DirecTV installed, I found out - guess what... I can not use my Tivo Series 3. The tech said he could hook it up, but it wouldn't be in HD. But I had made up my mind, was not gonna wait any longer for TW or Tivo. As of two days ago, I was still only recieving about 60% of my channels with Time Warner, but that equated to about 25% or less of the ones we actually watch. After installing a direcTV HD DVR, I can say that I'm not disappointed at all. It has most of the bells and whistles that tivo did, some things are different-good, some are different-bad. DirecTV even has a version of on-demand, which the Tivo didn't support. Anyway, I'm just glad that when my kids want to watch Yo Gabba Gabba, I can turn it on and it will actually be there; then I can get some peace and quiet. Good luck.


----------



## SCSIRAID

dcstager said:


> I am still seeing the break-ups occasionally but it's usually just a vertical tear in the picture. I know you've been through the technical reasons for all this and the blame is on Tivo. Does Tivo have to make their software faster to handle the stream changes or is it hardware? How will Tivo go about fixing this? Is it strictly a bug or just part of the spec the Tivo can't properly handle that a software fix will address?


Based on what TWC told me... I expect it to be SW only... and likely not difficult. (thats easy for me to say of course) It seemed to me that they just need to not throw out the current 'CP' encryption key when they see a new "PAT".


----------



## dcstager

matorres11 said:


> Well, after a fair amount of heartburn trying to get DirecTV installed, I found out - guess what... I can not use my Tivo Series 3.


If you were unaware that the Series 3 is only for cable or over the air HD, I frankly find that unbelievable. If it is true, it's a fair bet there are layers of human error involved in any actual or perceived problems with the Series 3 you allegedly suffered.

There's nothing wrong with Directv or their DVR. This is the Tivo Community Forum. I'm anxiously waiting for the DirectHD DVR powered by Tivo to be released and I'm sure I'll be an early adopter.

You probably didn't have to go to the bother of creating a new username to post additional attacks on Tivo. I'm fairly sure I know who this is and why you are making posts like this. No more soup for you troll.


----------



## matorres11

dcstager said:


> If you were unaware that the Series 3 is only for cable or over the air HD, I frankly find that unbelievable. If it is true, it's a fair bet there are layers of human error involved in any actual or perceived problems with the Series 3 you allegedly suffered.


Hey, I'm not the expert here. That's what Tivo, Time Warner, DirecTv all get paid for. And very well I might add. I asked the right questions, I just got the wrong answers.



dcstager said:


> There's nothing wrong with Directv or their DVR. This is the Tivo Community Forum. I'm anxiously waiting for the DirectHD DVR powered by Tivo to be released and I'm sure I'll be an early adopter.


I was a DirecTV customer long ago, when Tivo and DirecTV got in bed together in the first place. That's how I got introduced to Tivo. Sorry you think it was so outlandish that I thought they could possibly work together. Again, I asked the question to the "experts". They told me it would.



dcstager said:


> You probably didn't have to go to the bother of creating a new username to post additional attacks on Tivo. I'm fairly sure I know who this is and why you are making posts like this. No more soup for you troll.


You have no idea who this is, I'm certainly not attacking Tivo, If anything, my beef is with Time Warner. But the fact is, the few posts I've made have been seeking help, which to this point, NO ONE has provided. I have a life and don't need to gratify myself by wasting time on message boards calling people names. I can assure you, you will not hear any more from me. Enjoy!


----------



## dlfl

matorres11 said:


> Hey, I'm not the expert here. That's what Tivo, Time Warner, DirecTv all get paid for. And very well I might add. I asked the right questions, I just got the wrong answers.
> ..............


Not sure exactly what happened here, but I'll just state what I think is obvious to anyone who reads this forum or has dealt with TWC support and TiVo support on anything but trivial issues:

You can't count on TiVo or TWC support to give you good answers to TiVo-related questions . In fact they *aren't* paid to be experts on the information that matters to you -- only on the information that promotes their sales and profits. It takes diligence reading their specs (when available) and reading this forum to get a more accurate picture of capabilities and issues. It's definitely "buyer beware" and actually that's all you can count on in any purchasing situation.

TiVo users are, with rare exceptions, just an irritating pimple to Cable Cos. -- they have no economic stake in TiVo user's satisfaction. We can hope that the (supposedly) upcoming DirectTV HD Tivo will be different, since presumably DTV will have a stake in its success.


----------



## matorres11

Well, it's all very much irreversible now. Tivo did sympathize with my struggle, but unfortunately they've heard it all before. She did seem to think that DirecTV would be coming out with a Tivo DVR in the first half of the year. Stay tuned.

Anyway. If you want to buy my Series 3 HD DVR, go to ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/TiVo-Series-3-H...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item20afa5cd06

Includes wireless adapter and remaining three months of service.


----------



## jmaditto

OK- it just happened to me again on Mon. Both TA's were showing as "not authorized" Talked with a CSR with TWC and she said some might not know "balancing signal" so she told me to call it is a "07 Screen hit" where they go to screen 7 and hit enter.


----------



## Stormspace

This weekend I decided it was time to get MRV back. I removed the cable cards and tuning adapter and now the items that record are once again available to transfer. Once we have watched and deleted all the SDV recordings we should be able to see the HD from the S2's as well. 

I called TWC to have digital service removed and they are telling me that if I unbundle digital cable from my service I will be paying more. Ok, he didn't say that, but he wouldn't say I'd be paying less. In fact I couldn't get the guy to tell me what the difference would be, even though he told me what the new price would be. He told me I'd lose my pricing on the road runner service as well. 

Basically I'll be paying for something I won't be able to use, but still be listed as a digital subscriber.


----------



## m_jonis

Stormspace said:


> This weekend I decided it was time to get MRV back. I removed the cable cards and tuning adapter and now the items that record are once again available to transfer. Once we have watched and deleted all the SDV recordings we should be able to see the HD from the S2's as well.
> 
> I called TWC to have digital service removed and they are telling me that if I unbundle digital cable from my service I will be paying more. Ok, he didn't say that, but he wouldn't say I'd be paying less. In fact I couldn't get the guy to tell me what the difference would be, even though he told me what the new price would be. He told me I'd lose my pricing on the road runner service as well.
> 
> Basically I'll be paying for something I won't be able to use, but still be listed as a digital subscriber.


Are you saying that if you recorded stuff with the CCI Byte set, that once you remove the cable card and TA from the Tivo that those items can now be transferred?

Also, I wonder if there's any update from Tivo on a fix for the SDV pixellation issue. Other than this thread, I've yet to see any acknowledgment from Tivo that:

a) the problem exists
and
b) it's something they need to change to fix it


----------



## ianfarrell

m_jonis said:


> Are you saying that if you recorded stuff with the CCI Byte set, that once you remove the cable card and TA from the Tivo that those items can now be transferred?
> 
> Also, I wonder if there's any update from Tivo on a fix for the SDV pixellation issue. Other than this thread, I've yet to see any acknowledgment from Tivo that:
> 
> a) the problem exists
> and
> b) it's something they need to change to fix it


The pixellation issue does exist and is well documented on this forum and elsewhere. 
Neither TiVo or TWC have officially in writing said that there is an issue since they don't seem to have any vested interest in fixing it. TWC have complied with the law and have their own DVR and TiVo now have the Series 4 out and so far there aren't enough units out there to show that these suffer the same problem as the Series 3 range.


----------



## m_jonis

ianfarrell said:


> The pixellation issue does exist and is well documented on this forum and elsewhere.
> Neither TiVo or TWC have officially in writing said that there is an issue since they don't seem to have any vested interest in fixing it. TWC have complied with the law and have their own DVR and TiVo now have the Series 4 out and so far there aren't enough units out there to show that these suffer the same problem as the Series 3 range.


I said acknowledged by Tivo, not users on the forums.

Of course the TW units don't have the problem as it's a Tivo software problem. (that's why I said an update from Tivo).


----------



## Stormspace

m_jonis said:


> Are you saying that if you recorded stuff with the CCI Byte set, that once you remove the cable card and TA from the Tivo that those items can now be transferred?
> 
> Also, I wonder if there's any update from Tivo on a fix for the SDV pixellation issue. Other than this thread, I've yet to see any acknowledgment from Tivo that:
> 
> a) the problem exists
> and
> b) it's something they need to change to fix it


Only the new recordings are transferrable.


----------



## ianfarrell

m_jonis said:


> I said acknowledged by Tivo, not users on the forums.
> 
> Of course the TW units don't have the problem as it's a Tivo software problem. (that's why I said an update from Tivo).


The post was not meant to be a dig at you but at TiVo and TWC. 
From most of what I've seen, it seems to be SDV problem primarily on TWC's system and not anybody elses especially when signals all seem correct. 
Since Comcast also have employed SDV, why is it there haven't been mass reports of this problem as there have been with TWC?
I'd say there's plenty of blame on both sides and TWC have tuned their software to their system and TiVo are locked out or are unwilling to do anything just comfortable blaming the Cable Companies.


----------



## Grumock

ianfarrell said:


> The post was not meant to be a dig at you but at TiVo and TWC.
> From most of what I've seen, it seems to be SDV problem primarily on TWC's system and not anybody elses especially when signals all seem correct.
> Since Comcast also have employed SDV, why is it there haven't been mass reports of this problem as there have been with TWC?
> I'd say there's plenty of blame on both sides and TWC have tuned their software to their system and TiVo are locked out or are unwilling to do anything just comfortable blaming the Cable Companies.


I personally think it is not really a TWC issue as much as a Cisco issue. I have heard very few complaints from folks here using the Motorola Tuning adapter, like Comcast folks. Just wish that TWC could ditch Cisco & get on board with the Motorola equipment.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Grumock said:


> I personally think it is not really a TWC issue as much as a Cisco issue. I have heard very few complaints from folks here using the Motorola Tuning adapter, like Comcast folks. Just wish that TWC could ditch Cisco & get on board with the Motorola equipment.


Dont a lot of the Motorola systems belong to Comcast and use CCI=00 on their digital stuff? If so, one possible explanation as to why it may not be seen on these systems is the cablecard implementation. The issue revolves around 'CP Encryption' which is the encryption between the cablecard and the UDCP (TiVo). If CP Encryption is not enabled, the issue is not 'excited'. The early cablecard spec required CP Encryption OFF for content with CCI=00. The latest spec makes it optional. The Cisco cablecard enables CP Encryption which opens the door to the issue. If the Motorola card doesnt... and the system uses CCI=00 then no bug...


----------



## Grumock

SCSIRAID said:


> Dont a lot of the Motorola systems belong to Comcast and use CCI=00 on their digital stuff? If so, one possible explanation as to why it may not be seen on these systems is the cablecard implementation. The issue revolves around 'CP Encryption' which is the encryption between the cablecard and the UDCP (TiVo). If CP Encryption is not enabled, the issue is not 'excited'. The early cablecard spec required CP Encryption OFF for content with CCI=00. The latest spec makes it optional. The Cisco cablecard enables CP Encryption which opens the door to the issue. If the Motorola card doesnt... and the system uses CCI=00 then no bug...


very valid point indeed. That may explain why we don't really see people on here from TWC that are using Moto cards & TAs having the issues that the rest of us do. I am wondering if they also feel the pinch of the lack of MRV usage?


----------



## KeithB

*Oh boy oh boy oh boy* (_NOT_.)

It looks like TWC is shifting all the SDV / digital channels around, moving HD channels from the 200s up to the 1000s in the channel lineup. Between TWC, Tribune Media, and TiVo, I wonder how confused everything's going to be in a few weeks?


----------



## Alleyman

Since this thread has been kind of dead lately, I just wanted to find out how things are going for fellow carolinians with TWC and Tivo. I'm still debating on whether to move forward with this, or just go OTA. From what I've been hearing on some of the other threads, things are getting worse in some areas with the Tivo/TA combinations. Anyone in NC have any updates?

TIA


----------



## SCSIRAID

Alleyman said:


> Since this thread has been kind of dead lately, I just wanted to find out how things are going for fellow carolinians with TWC and Tivo. I'm still debating on whether to move forward with this, or just go OTA. From what I've been hearing on some of the other threads, things are getting worse in some areas with the Tivo/TA combinations. Anyone in NC have any updates?
> 
> TIA


My TiVo's with CableCards and TA's are working great! Every once in a while one will miss a recording due to 'video signal not available' (in the recording log) but they typically get rescheduled and record the next showing so its not a big deal. The latest TiVo SW 11.0g fixes the SDV Pixelation issue so that is no longer an issue.

Im a happy camper.


----------



## Stormspace

Alleyman said:


> Since this thread has been kind of dead lately, I just wanted to find out how things are going for fellow carolinians with TWC and Tivo. I'm still debating on whether to move forward with this, or just go OTA. From what I've been hearing on some of the other threads, things are getting worse in some areas with the Tivo/TA combinations. Anyone in NC have any updates?
> 
> TIA


Just got the 11g update this weekend and I can once again see all the recordings on my HD from my s2s, however everthing recorded before I removed the TA and cable cards is copy protected and non transferrable.


----------



## wizzle

Alleyman said:


> Since this thread has been kind of dead lately, I just wanted to find out how things are going for fellow carolinians with TWC and Tivo. I'm still debating on whether to move forward with this, or just go OTA. From what I've been hearing on some of the other threads, things are getting worse in some areas with the Tivo/TA combinations. Anyone in NC have any updates?
> 
> TIA


I've been on the 12-month for $29.99 deal and it's about to expire. That said...I could bear the pixelation issues at that price, but I will in NO WAY pay the full dig cable price to them for the issues they have with the Tivo/TA combination.

I haven't yet decided whether to trim back to their 'broadcast' package at $20/month w/ m-card or to give OTA a chance. I basically just need to take some time and test the OTA before my deal runs up.

My fear is that they've now converted popular channels to SDV and NFL, NHL, etc will be pixelated as well.

Sux being in the small % of users who actually know the advantages of having Tivo DVR over TWC's lame excuse for a DVR.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Stormspace said:


> Just got the 11g update this weekend and I can once again see all the recordings on my HD from my s2s, however everthing recorded before I removed the TA and cable cards is copy protected and non transferrable.


Relative to your signature.... The lack of suggestions is not TWC's doings... Its TiVo's problem. The TA is not blocking suggestions. I did quite a bit of experimentation on that problem and have proof.


----------



## mercurial

I just had both cable cards in our Family room TiVo S3 loose authorization for any encrypted (CCI = 0x01) channel. Won't tune them. First one went that way earlier in the week and then they both went that way yesterday. They tried hitting them but they wouldn't come back. Truck roll scheduled for this afternoon. I'd have asked for the national CC desk but I figure, let 'em burn money on truck rolls if they can't figure out how to make these things work...


----------



## SCSIRAID

wizzle said:


> I've been on the 12-month for $29.99 deal and it's about to expire. That said...I could bear the pixelation issues at that price, but I will in NO WAY pay the full dig cable price to them for the issues they have with the Tivo/TA combination.
> 
> I haven't yet decided whether to trim back to their 'broadcast' package at $20/month w/ m-card or to give OTA a chance. I basically just need to take some time and test the OTA before my deal runs up.
> 
> My fear is that they've now converted popular channels to SDV and NFL, NHL, etc will be pixelated as well.
> 
> Sux being in the small % of users who actually know the advantages of having Tivo DVR over TWC's lame excuse for a DVR.


The SDV pixelation problem is fixed with 11.0g TiVo Software.


----------



## Stormspace

SCSIRAID said:


> Relative to your signature.... The lack of suggestions is not TWC's doings... Its TiVo's problem. The TA is not blocking suggestions. I did quite a bit of experimentation on that problem and have proof.


Mind sharing? Everything I've read indicates that speculative recording can be turned off at the head end as a way to streamline sdv.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Stormspace said:


> Mind sharing? Everything I've read indicates that speculative recording can be turned off at the head end as a way to streamline sdv.


Sure... Two things...

1) I went to TWC Engineering via the same path that I worked with on SDV pixelation and asked directly if Speculative recording was disabled by the TA. Answer was 'NO', however, they could be 'reclaimed' in times of heavy SDV load. Here is TWC response.... (without the pictures)

"Per the Channel change spec, speculative recordings are in the same class as background recordings. For example when a MDN box is buffering a channel not on the main screen that is considered a background recording. Because of the amount of SDV blocks Charlotte was having awhile back I believe Charlotte and Raleigh changed the background aging setting down to 1 second."

"So what this does is, after 1 second the USRM will consider this background stream reclaimable and it can be potentially torn down if additional bandwidth is needed. I'm pretty sure this is what is going on. He is most likely in a SG that blocks on a frequent basis and because these types of recordings are best effort, and the timer is set low, it interrupts background or speculative recordings."

2) I did some experimentation... My TiVo was recording no suggestions... Find Programs / TiVo Suggestions was empty. I pulled the TA and rebooted TiVo without the TA.... Within a day or so, Find Programs / TiVo Suggestions repopulated with about 7-10 days worth and suggestions began to record. I then replugged the TA. Suggestions continued to record happily which would not have been possible if TA was blocking Speculative tunes. What did happen was that Find Programs / TiVo suggestions did not continue to add more potential suggestions after each daily connection. The list dwindled down and after the 7-10 days worth was consumed, suggestions stopped. The issue seems to be that the presence of the TA is causing the TiVo software to not queue any suggestions... not that the TA is blocking the tunes. If it were purely the TA, I would expect FP/TS to have a full list of possible suggestions for which tunes would be denied when TiVo tried to tune them.

The acid test will be someone with a Premier with a TA... I bet it will record suggestions just fine (unless it has the same bug).


----------



## TomStapes

SCSIRAID said:


> The acid test will be someone with a Premier with a TA... I bet it will record suggestions just fine (unless it has the same bug).


I don't have a Premier (My T3 w/ Lifetime is still working just fine), but I can tell you that since I was upgraded with 11.0g last Wednesday, I've been getting flooded with Suggestions (registered trademark of the Tivo Corporation).

I've got the Cisco TA and my TWC head-end is apparently Statesville (even though I am in Meck County), and before 11.0g, since about Sept I would only get about half a dozen suggestions about every three weeks, even though I haven't unplugged the TA since it was properly linked (that's a whole 'nother story).

I will keep an eye on it over the next couple of days and see if the suggestions stop. Maybe the reboot after the install gave Tivo enough fiber to let the suggestions start flowing.


----------



## ianfarrell

SCSIRAID said:


> The SDV pixelation problem is fixed with 11.0g TiVo Software.


But that would only help recordings after 11.0g was installed, correct?
Any prior recordings may still have pixelation.


----------



## SCSIRAID

ianfarrell said:


> But that would only help recordings after 11.0g was installed, correct?
> Any prior recordings may still have pixelation.


Correct. Older recordings will already have had the damage done.


----------



## Alleyman

I'll have to check my software version and see if it's up to 11g. There seems to be a lot of issues in some of the other forum threads on here, and since this one has been so quiet I just was wondering. Maybe I'll give a call this week and see if I can get some cable cards and TA's. (I have 2 Tivo HD's) Hopefully all will go well. Since you're not far from me SCSI, I'm hoping my experience will be similar to yours.


----------



## jmaditto

Im reading up on these pixilation reports as my TiVo HD has started getting worse over the last couple of weeks. It doesnt appear to be tied to just SDV channels as watching SportsSouth last night was pretty bad, and I do not believe that is SDV. I assume mine is due to a signal strength issue? Just curious so I checked out my signal strength for channels with pixel issues I would see a high of about 50 and for those channels with no pixel issues would be 60 or a bit higher. Now, it has been awhile since I checked my signal strength, but it seems like the last time I did, I was seeing 90+. So overall my signal has degraded a good bit if Im interpreting the readings correctly.maybe Im not though. Also noted that for channels with pixel issues, I see a value greater than 0 in the RS Corrected (I think that is it) field whereas the nonissue channels I would see a 0 there. Im assuming my issue is not TiVo software related but signal strength. Any thoughts on this as the tech shows up tomorrow afternoon?
Thx


----------



## SCSIRAID

jmaditto said:


> Im reading up on these pixilation reports as my TiVo HD has started getting worse over the last couple of weeks. It doesnt appear to be tied to just SDV channels as watching SportsSouth last night was pretty bad, and I do not believe that is SDV. I assume mine is due to a signal strength issue? Just curious so I checked out my signal strength for channels with pixel issues I would see a high of about 50 and for those channels with no pixel issues would be 60 or a bit higher. Now, it has been awhile since I checked my signal strength, but it seems like the last time I did, I was seeing 90+. So overall my signal has degraded a good bit if Im interpreting the readings correctly.maybe Im not though. Also noted that for channels with pixel issues, I see a value greater than 0 in the RS Corrected (I think that is it) field whereas the nonissue channels I would see a 0 there. Im assuming my issue is not TiVo software related but signal strength. Any thoughts on this as the tech shows up tomorrow afternoon?
> Thx


RS Corrected can be nonzero without problems. RS Uncorrected is the one that can cause pixelation. High RS Uncorrected counts typically indicate a signal issue. It is also possible to see pixelation with RS Uncorrected remaining at zero. That typically means that the errors came from upstream of the cableco... i.e. satellite feed, broadcaster etc.

A signal level of 50 for a THD is pretty low. Mine runs 95+. SNR is more important than signal level though... I would expect to see 34db or greater SNR for best results.


----------



## jmaditto

SCSIRAID said:


> RS Corrected can be nonzero without problems. RS Uncorrected is the one that can cause pixelation. High RS Uncorrected counts typically indicate a signal issue. It is also possible to see pixelation with RS Uncorrected remaining at zero. That typically means that the errors came from upstream of the cableco... i.e. satellite feed, broadcaster etc.
> 
> A signal level of 50 for a THD is pretty low. Mine runs 95+. SNR is more important than signal level though... I would expect to see 34db or greater SNR for best results.


Thanks. I will double check but I think it was "Uncorrected." Anyway, went home and verified my TiVo software and I'm on "g" and then checked my channels again.....all are fine with no pixel issue. Checked my signal strengh and there she was 80 - 91 on every channel I checked. SNR around 34 or 35 too. Could additional traffic in the afternoons evenings cause my signal to degrade? I'm going to cancel my truck roll for tomorrow.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Stormspace

SCSIRAID said:


> Sure... Two things...
> 
> 1) I went to TWC Engineering via the same path that I worked with on SDV pixelation and asked directly if Speculative recording was disabled by the TA. Answer was 'NO', however, they could be 'reclaimed' in times of heavy SDV load. Here is TWC response.... (without the pictures)
> 
> "Per the Channel change spec, speculative recordings are in the same class as background recordings. For example when a MDN box is buffering a channel not on the main screen that is considered a background recording. Because of the amount of SDV blocks Charlotte was having awhile back I believe Charlotte and Raleigh changed the background aging setting down to 1 second."
> 
> "So what this does is, after 1 second the USRM will consider this background stream reclaimable and it can be potentially torn down if additional bandwidth is needed. Im pretty sure this is what is going on. He is most likely in a SG that blocks on a frequent basis and because these types of recordings are best effort, and the timer is set low, it interrupts background or speculative recordings."
> 
> 2) I did some experimentation... My TiVo was recording no suggestions... Find Programs / TiVo Suggestions was empty. I pulled the TA and rebooted TiVo without the TA.... Within a day or so, Find Programs / TiVo Suggestions repopulated with about 7-10 days worth and suggestions began to record. I then replugged the TA. Suggestions continued to record happily which would not have been possible if TA was blocking Speculative tunes. What did happen was that Find Programs / TiVo suggestions did not continue to add more potential suggestions after each daily connection.  The list dwindled down and after the 7-10 days worth was consumed, suggestions stopped. The issue seems to be that the presence of the TA is causing the TiVo software to not queue any suggestions... not that the TA is blocking the tunes. If it were purely the TA, I would expect FP/TS to have a full list of possible suggestions for which tunes would be denied when TiVo tried to tune them.
> 
> The acid test will be someone with a Premier with a TA... I bet it will record suggestions just fine (unless it has the same bug).


OK. Since I threw my TA and CC's in the ditch  I can't verify this, so I will take your word for it. We'll have to see if other people continue to have problems after the 11g update.


----------



## jmaditto

Stormspace said:


> OK. Since I threw my TA and CC's in the ditch  I can't verify this, so I will take your word for it. We'll have to see if other people continue to have problems after the 11g update.


I'm just down the road in Columbia....where is this ditch?


----------



## Stormspace

jmaditto said:


> I'm just down the road in Columbia....where is this ditch?


I-20, exit 116.


----------



## wizzle

SCSIRAID said:


> The SDV pixelation problem is fixed with 11.0g TiVo Software.


That appears to be true thus far. I see a slight pause every now and then, but no pixelation yet.

Only took them a year to fix, but I very much appreciate SCSIRAID and others for pushing and working w/ the companies to get this issue resolved.

I imagine that once they get all of the kinks worked out, they'll jack the cable card pricing up to $15+/month.

Yes. I'm bitter about cable and satellite pricing.


----------



## jmaditto

jmaditto said:


> Thanks. I will double check but I think it was "Uncorrected." Anyway, went home and verified my TiVo software and I'm on "g" and then checked my channels again.....all are fine with no pixel issue. Checked my signal strengh and there she was 80 - 91 on every channel I checked. SNR around 34 or 35 too. Could additional traffic in the afternoons evenings cause my signal to degrade? I'm going to cancel my truck roll for tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for the information.


It was Uncorrected. Now my signal is 50 with a SNR of 29/30. Bad pixelation. I'm letting the truck roll after all. Not to confuse my low signal issue with the TiVo firmware upgrade. My issue is different and local.


----------



## SCSIRAID

jmaditto said:


> It was Uncorrected. Now my signal is 50 with a SNR of 29/30. Bad pixelation. I'm letting the truck roll after all. Not to confuse my low signal issue with the TiVo firmware upgrade. My issue is different and local.


Yup... SNR of 29/30 wont cut it. I would bet you have a bad connection somewhere... bad coax connector or spltter. Hopefully it will be doing it when the tech gets there.

Good luck!


----------



## jmaditto

Tech just left....thinks they need to rewire. He is seeing a lot of errors (his handheld was beeping like crazy when testing the line at my TiVo). He did state that everything on his device indicated the line was fine and he was unclear how the errors affect a cable card. Anyway, someone else comes out tomorrow. This isn't sounding good. How long before they start blaming my TiVo?


----------



## mercurial

SCSIRAID said:


> 2) I did some experimentation... My TiVo was recording no suggestions... Find Programs / TiVo Suggestions was empty. I pulled the TA and rebooted TiVo without the TA.... Within a day or so, Find Programs / TiVo Suggestions repopulated with about 7-10 days worth and suggestions began to record. I then replugged the TA. Suggestions continued to record happily which would not have been possible if TA was blocking Speculative tunes. What did happen was that Find Programs / TiVo suggestions did not continue to add more potential suggestions after each daily connection. The list dwindled down and after the 7-10 days worth was consumed, suggestions stopped. The issue seems to be that the presence of the TA is causing the TiVo software to not queue any suggestions... not that the TA is blocking the tunes. If it were purely the TA, I would expect FP/TS to have a full list of possible suggestions for which tunes would be denied when TiVo tried to tune them.
> 
> The acid test will be someone with a Premier with a TA... I bet it will record suggestions just fine (unless it has the same bug).


Oddly I got a flood of suggestions after the multiple reboots for the new CC install on Monday. I wonder what will happen over the next few days. Seemed to still be going strong with suggestions last night.


----------



## SCSIRAID

mercurial said:


> Oddly I got a flood of suggestions after the multiple reboots for the new CC install on Monday. I wonder what will happen over the next few days. Seemed to still be going strong with suggestions last night.


The issue doesnt seem to impact everyone. TiVolunteer is in Cary and tells me that suggestions work fine for him. Not sure what is at the root of the bug. Perhaps I could do a clear and delete all and have it work fine afterwards... but I dont want to lose all my shows and SP's.


----------



## KeithB

KeithB said:


> *Oh boy oh boy oh boy* (_NOT_.)
> 
> It looks like TWC is shifting all the SDV / digital channels around, moving HD channels from the 200s up to the 1000s in the channel lineup. Between TWC, Tribune Media, and TiVo, I wonder how confused everything's going to be in a few weeks?


TiVo missed recording Deadliest Catch tonight, presumably because of the lineup change at TWC. I've disconnected and powered down my Tuning Adapter in an attempt to force a re-load, and Guided Setup has been re-loading my channel lineup from TiVo and Tribune Media Services for waaaayyyy too long now. :down:

Has anyone in the Charlotte or surrounding area received and successfully tuned the new TWC lineup recently?


----------



## LockRob

My line up changed yesterday morning, and aside from having to call Tivo to learn how to repoint to the new guide, things went easily.
I have also not had pixelization issues recently (thanks again to SCSIRAID!) Glad to see that fixed.


----------



## mdl_77

LockRob - what did you have to do? I am out of town and my wife is at home without any new guide data on the new channels...


----------



## LockRob

mdl_77 said:


> LockRob - what did you have to do? I am out of town and my wife is at home without any new guide data on the new channels...


We went in to settings and channels, then changed the channel lineup to "new extended digital", from "extended digital". (I think)... that changed the channel numbers to the new numbers and at that point I had to just add the Premium channels I had. I will still have to check to make sure everything is there, but the Tivo tech new exactly what to do and what steps were involved.


----------



## SCSIRAID

LockRob said:


> We went in to settings and channels, then changed the channel lineup to "new extended digital", from "extended digital". (I think)... that changed the channel numbers to the new numbers and at that point I had to just add the Premium channels I had. I will still have to check to make sure everything is there, but the Tivo tech new exactly what to do and what steps were involved.


Did all your season passes migrate cleanly?


----------



## mdl_77

LockRob said:


> We went in to settings and channels, then changed the channel lineup to "new extended digital", from "extended digital". (I think)... that changed the channel numbers to the new numbers and at that point I had to just add the Premium channels I had. I will still have to check to make sure everything is there, but the Tivo tech new exactly what to do and what steps were involved.


Thanks for your response. I'll have her try that...


----------



## madoverlord

I called Tivo, the tech had no clue other than to redo Guided Setup or "wait a week".

I did the daily call on one machine; it got the new channel lineup but with some of the channel codes slightly wrong. On the other machine, I redid guided setup, and after it was done, the new channel lineup was there with the correct channel names, though I had to go through the channel list and toggle a bunch of things. Weird.

The ToDo list appears slightly glitched. It shows the old channel numbers, but if you look at the upcoming showings, it shows that the correct (new) channel will be recorded.


----------



## mercurial

Wait, have the channel line ups changed in the triangle? I hadn't noticed anything.


----------



## SCSIRAID

mercurial said:


> Wait, have the channel line ups changed in the triangle? I hadn't noticed anything.


Not yet... but its coming...


----------



## WO312

madoverlord said:


> I called Tivo, the tech had no clue other than to redo Guided Setup or "wait a week".
> 
> I did the daily call on one machine; it got the new channel lineup but with some of the channel codes slightly wrong. On the other machine, I redid guided setup, and after it was done, the new channel lineup was there with the correct channel names, though I had to go through the channel list and toggle a bunch of things. Weird.
> 
> The ToDo list appears slightly glitched. It shows the old channel numbers, but if you look at the upcoming showings, it shows that the correct (new) channel will be recorded.


My Tivo says the same thing, but so far it is recording the SD version. For example, ABC HD used to be 909. The new HD is 1105 and the digital SD is 105. So the to-do list says it will record 909, the upcoming says it will record 1105, but it actually records 105. So I am going through and changing all my Season Passes for the next 2 days. Maybe it will straighten itself out for the rest. If not, I will change them all.


----------



## WO312

mercurial said:


> Wait, have the channel line ups changed in the triangle? I hadn't noticed anything.


All of NC will have the same channel numbers according to the letter I received from TWC. So all of NC will have ABC HD on channel 1105, for example.


----------



## mercurial

Why do they do this just when finally figure out which numbers correspond to my favorite "live TV background noise" channels?

<sigh>


----------



## cozart

so i'm having the same issues of guide info not showing up for the new channel lineup. just a long line of "To be announced." 

i've manually connected to the TiVo service several times, and have gone back through Guided Setup and there's still no guide information. 

a previous poster mentioned changing "extended digital" to "new extended digital" somewhere in the settings, but i can't find that either, even after slowly going through each item in the Settings menu. 

any other ideas as to how to get guide info back? is TW just not pushing it out for the new lineup yet?


----------



## WO312

cozart said:


> so i'm having the same issues of guide info not showing up for the new channel lineup. just a long line of "To be announced."
> 
> i've manually connected to the TiVo service several times, and have gone back through Guided Setup and there's still no guide information.
> 
> a previous poster mentioned changing "extended digital" to "new extended digital" somewhere in the settings, but i can't find that either, even after slowly going through each item in the Settings menu.
> 
> any other ideas as to how to get guide info back? is TW just not pushing it out for the new lineup yet?


When I went through Guided Setup I got the guide data. So that's not the issue. Check the account info in the Settings tab for your cable lineup. Mine says "digital rebuild".

In the past, I have run out of guide data and couldn't get it back. Pulling the plug, waiting a couple of minutes, and plugging it back in fixed the issue. Can't hurt to try.


----------



## cozart

ok, found that and it just says "digital". don't see how there's any way i can change that, though. can i?


----------



## WO312

cozart said:


> ok, found that and it just says "digital". don't see how there's any way i can change that, though. can i?


Not that I know of. Maybe you should re-do guided set-up.

When it asked you the questions of which station you received on a specific channel, did you actually check? It asked me about 2 channels - one I did receive that station, the other channel had no assignment, so I said "no". That is how it determines the correct lineup.


----------



## wtherrell

WO312 said:


> All of NC will have the same channel numbers according to the letter I received from TWC. So all of NC will have ABC HD on channel 1105, for example.


Hmm. Here in Charlotte 1105 is now WBTV HD which is CBS affiliate


----------



## WO312

wtherrell said:


> Hmm. Here in Charlotte 1105 is now WBTV HD which is CBS affiliate


Maybe I read too much into what TWC said. Maybe they meant that the same SYSTEM would be in place across all of NC - i.e. channels grouped by topic, and to add a "1" to go from digital channel to HD version.

At any rate, I do like the new system. I almost hate to have to say it, but it actually makes sense.

At any rate, check your season passes. My ocal network channel season passes converted to the SD version, so I had to change them all to the HD version. The non-network channels mapped O.K.


----------



## wtherrell

After changing my channel lineup to the new TWC Charlotte lineup, I keep getting message from Tivo that says Could Not find your lineup. This happens daily each time Tivo phones home for program info. Happens on both my S2's and my HD. Channel listing on the Tivos are correct, however. How can I stop this nagging, erroneous message from TIVO?


----------



## WO312

wtherrell said:


> After changing my channel lineup to the new TWC Charlotte lineup, I keep getting message from Tivo that says Could Not find your lineup. This happens daily each time Tivo phones home for program info. Happens on both my S2's and my HD. Channel listing on the Tivos are correct, however. How can I stop this nagging, erroneous message from TIVO?


Re-do Guided Set-up ???


----------



## wtherrell

Did the guided set-up. Had to press thumbs down 3 times, etc. Answered all the questions. Tivo seemed to take forever. Finally came back and had correct channel numbers for the new line-up. Took a couple of days to get all the program guide data for two weeks out. It was after that that I started getting the TIVO nag message. And still am. Will it go away if I just ignore it. I wonder, How many times redoing guided set-up does it take?


----------



## mercurial

Great, now TWC and SDV are $#@&#37;@ing with my S2DT recordings. The kids record a bunch of stuff off Boomerang (185) and I record a lot of stuff off of BBC America (116). Both of these are on SDV now and we're getting recordings that have the "Channel Not Available" screen up the whole time. The annoying part is, I can manually go to the channel and get that screen on the attached cable box and then walk to a S3 or THD and tune the channel and it comes in fine. So it's NOT an SDV bandwidth issue.

I called and they hit the boxes and I rebooted them (again, I'd already tried that) and the channels came in but within 24 hours they were doing it again. The REALLY annoying part is it not only harpoons the recording on that channel but the next recording that needs the box. Since the box goes into "press any key to continue" mode after a while, the next time the S2DT tries to tune a channel on the box, the first digit of the channel gets consumed as the "any key" and instead of 115, for example, it ends up on 15.

Then last night to add additional insult to this injury, I was watching live TV on an SDV channel on an S3 while I did some work. It was BBC HD (235). I'd just tuned to the channel and was watching the show when about 20 minutes in it froze. I waited a minute or two and then did the channel up/channel down thing and when it came back to BBC HD, I got the "temporarily not available" message. W.T.F. I was just watching it and had a lease less then 30 minutes old and the seemed to have stolen the bandwidth from me. 

Then I found most of the channels around it wouldn't tune either. Found some more background noise a little further up and about 20 minutes into that show, the same thing happened.

I don't know what they're doing but they're making it impossible to use their product. They can't blame it on TiVo when even THEIR cable boxes are having issues getting and keeping and SDV lease.


----------



## Shmooh

We're coming up on the big TWC channel re-mapping here in Cary/Raleigh. June 8th. (I'm referring to TWC moving the channels around, all the HDs going to 1000+.)

Does anybody have any experience with this on a Tivo with a TA? There were some posts a while back in the TWC thread saying that getting channels over 1000 wasn't working with the TA.

Also - any insights on how to get the Tivo to see the new channel lineup as quickly as possible and/or if the lineup will be available to select when the change-over occurs?


----------



## SCSIRAID

Shmooh said:


> We're coming up on the big TWC channel re-mapping here in Cary/Raleigh. June 8th. (I'm referring to TWC moving the channels around, all the HDs going to 1000+.)
> 
> Does anybody have any experience with this on a Tivo with a TA? There were some posts a while back in the TWC thread saying that getting channels over 1000 wasn't working with the TA.
> 
> Also - any insights on how to get the Tivo to see the new channel lineup as quickly as possible and/or if the lineup will be available to select when the change-over occurs?


I believe I saw somewhere where we will actually have to repeat guided setup and pick a 'new' lineup with all the new channel mappings. I would have to dig a bit to be sure. I think Charlotte has already gone thru this so their local thread on AVS might be a place to check or perhaps someone from Charlotte is watching here and can comment.


----------



## dlfl

Shmooh said:


> We're coming up on the big TWC channel re-mapping here in Cary/Raleigh. June 8th. (I'm referring to TWC moving the channels around, all the HDs going to 1000+.)
> 
> Does anybody have any experience with this on a Tivo with a TA? There were some posts a while back in the TWC thread saying that getting channels over 1000 wasn't working with the TA.
> 
> Also - any insights on how to get the Tivo to see the new channel lineup as quickly as possible and/or if the lineup will be available to select when the change-over occurs?


If you get a seamless transition, consider yourself lucky. TWC SW Ohio did this last August and it was a mess, although the experience varied widely depending on Zip code. If you want to sample the aggravation here is **the thread** with the gory play-by-play.

Tribune Media Services (TMS) compiles the guide data that TiVo serves out. They get the program data from Time Warner. I think you can begin to imagine the possible problems just from knowing that much.

In our case most of us needed to redo guided setup and choose a special digital lineup that had "rebuild" in the name. You can see what lineups are available at Zap2It.com Enter your zip code to get listings. Either immediately, or after clicking "Change my location", you will get a choice of lineups for your zip code. These listings are compiled by TMS and generally match what is used by TiVo exactly. Hopefully one of the choices will match your channel lineup. Then hopefully, that lineup name will be offered as a choice by your TiVo when you redo guided setup.

Guided setup takes the better part of an hour. Weeks later, the correct lineup had its name changed back to the original name (without "rebuild" in it) and for most of us there was a seamless overnight operation that did the changeover.

Other TWC regions have had different experiences, so it's hard to know what to expect.


----------



## Shmooh

Well this just sounds delightful. 

Although I feel for everybody who's had to go through this already, at least it's a nation-wide thing and that there have been lots of opportunities to work out the kinks.

Thanks, guys. If I find out anything, I'll post it here.


----------



## dlfl

Shmooh said:


> Well this just sounds delightful.
> 
> Although I feel for everybody who's had to go through this already, at least it's a nation-wide thing and that there have been lots of opportunities to work out the kinks...........


You'd think. TWC is divided into regions or "systems" and they don't appear to be all that coordinated, although there is one policy they are all in sync on: copy protection of everything except locals. 

I have happy daydreams about the day, which will come sooner or later, when I am free of TWC and tuning adapters and CableCARDs. Nothing personal -- I understand it's just business and technical constraints.


----------



## Shmooh

dlfl said:


> You'd think. TWC is divided into regions or "systems" and they don't appear to be all that coordinated, although there is one policy they are all in sync on: copy protection of everything except locals.


I was more thinking that Tribune and Tivo would have their act together, but I guess there could still be problems if the local TWC region doesn't give them the correct channel mapping, or waits too long to get it to them.



dlfl said:


> I have happy daydreams about the day, which will come sooner or later, when I am free of TWC and tuning adapters and CableCARDs. Nothing personal -- I understand it's just business and technical constraints.


You and me both. Blasphemy on this site I suppose, but I wish I'd waited to buy the Tivo - toughed it out a couple more months with TWC's DVR then gave U-Verse a spin (it wasn't available when I bought the Tivo).

I actually like the Tivo itself just fine. It has some annoying things about it, but overall it's pretty decent. However, SDV has really turned it into a very poor user experience. I know it's a tough problem and that TWC's boxes occasionally have issues too, but it really has been frustrating. And heck - our TAs here in NC don't reset every month like yours does. You're a patient man, my friend. I would've pitched mine long ago.


----------



## dlfl

Shmooh said:


> ..........I actually like the Tivo itself just fine. It has some annoying things about it, but overall it's pretty decent. However, SDV has really turned it into a very poor user experience. I know it's a tough problem and that TWC's boxes occasionally have issues too, but it really has been frustrating. And heck - our TAs here in NC don't reset every month like yours does. You're a patient man, my friend. I would've pitched mine long ago.


I've been on the brink of dumping cable and going OTA for a while now. I've got my antenna hooked up and get excellent reception of our local stations. However, for the last month or two the cable situation has improved enough to give me hope. A big factor was SCSIRAID's fix for pixelation on SDV channels. Now pixelation or freezes on any channel are rare, although TCMHD can still be pretty bad on occasion. The monthly TA 8-blink situation is even showing signs of hope. At least we know how to read the expiration date from the TA diagnostics now, and some of us have now had one or two automatic updates. There is a strong rumor that a TA firmware update is coming soon to address this. Netflix has been working well recently too. I still get lockups or spontaneous reboots about every 2 or 3 weeks. My hunch is this is cable signal related, some glitch the TiVo just can't handle (although it should do so without rebooting of course). If the trend turns worse again, I'll be dumping cable.


----------



## jmaditto

dlfl said:


> ... A big factor was SCSIRAID's fix for pixelation on SDV channels. Now pixelation or freezes on any channel are rare, although TCMHD can still be pretty bad on occasion. The monthly TA 8-blink situation is even showing signs of hope. At least we know how to read the expiration date from the TA diagnostics now, and some of us have now had one or two automatic updates. ....


I was having a signal issue that TWC finally was able to fix. I have strong numbers now but to my surprise, I hit a SDV channel on occasion with pixilation. Just curious about the fix although I'm sure it is buried in this thread somewhere. Thanks

Oh yea, the ye old "balancing hit" fixes my 8-blink issue every time. :up:


----------



## SCSIRAID

jmaditto said:


> I was having a signal issue that TWC finally was able to fix. I have strong numbers now but to my surprise, I hit a SDV channel on occasion with pixilation. Just curious about the fix although I'm sure it is buried in this thread somewhere. Thanks
> 
> Oh yea, the ye old "balancing hit" fixes my 8-blink issue every time. :up:


I do still see some pixelation on some channels... but it is a different signature and much 'fewer and far between' than it was before 11.0g. I suspect what I am seeing is coming from the provider. RS stats stay zero.


----------



## dlfl

jmaditto said:


> I was having a signal issue that TWC finally was able to fix. I have strong numbers now but to my surprise, I hit a SDV channel on occasion with pixilation. Just curious about the fix although I'm sure it is buried in this thread somewhere. Thanks


See this SCSIRAID post for example. The fix was incorporated in the current Series 3/HD software, 11.0g.

BTW my current experience with pixelation could be described just as he did in the post before this one.


----------



## jmrodri

man I should've read these forums BEFORE I bought my TiVo. TWC (NC) is scheduled to come to the house on Tuesday morning to install the cablecard and TA. /me is hopeful but I'm thinking it won't work out


----------



## dlfl

jmrodri said:


> man I should've read these forums BEFORE I bought my TiVo. TWC (NC) is scheduled to come to the house on Tuesday morning to install the cablecard and TA. /me is hopeful but I'm thinking it won't work out


Strongly advise reading the TiVo HD FAQ sticky thread and get your TiVo going and get the software version updated to 11.0g before your service call, as described in the FAQ.


----------



## jmfirestone

Came home today and lo and behold, no channels are coming in! Good thing for these forums though, found info on the recent Carolina area big lineup change. Rebooted and in the middle of going back through my guided setup to find my new channels. They did a big switch!


----------



## jacksonian

Hey, I'm in Summerfield. Lost all my channels today too. But I didn't think the HD channels were moving. I was on hold with support forever and gave up. How did you get things fixed? I thought it was the tuning adapter. I can get 510-540 and the non-SDV channels if I unplug the usb to the tuning adapter, but if I plug it back in, they disappear.


----------



## Grumock

jmfirestone said:


> Came home today and lo and behold, no channels are coming in! Good thing for these forums though, found info on the recent Carolina area big lineup change. Rebooted and in the middle of going back through my guided setup to find my new channels. They did a big switch!


Yeah, I actually received a notice in the mail telling me about this change that was going to happen, so I was not surprised about it this morning.


----------



## Grumock

jacksonian said:


> Hey, I'm in Summerfield. Lost all my channels today too. But I didn't think the HD channels were moving. I was on hold with support forever and gave up. How did you get things fixed? I thought it was the tuning adapter. I can get 510-540 and the non-SDV channels if I unplug the usb to the tuning adapter, but if I plug it back in, they disappear.


try running guided setup. Tivo Central/messages & setting/ Settings/ channels/ channel list/ hit enter & then thumbs down 3x & go through that process. Might also want to look at the new channel lineup on the website.


----------



## jacksonian

I knew it was coming as well, but apparently I didn't read the correct press release or something as I didn't think my HD channels were going to be affected much. And then it threw me off when I couldn't get anything with the USB plugged in and then could get my locals when I unplugged it.

In the middle of guided setup on all 3 boxes, but they're all taking a looong time on "Preparing..." to connect to get program info.


----------



## macd2

I can't tune to BravoTV-HD tonight (Channel 1307) in Cary.
Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## mac23

Hello all --

Time Warner customer here in Durham, NC. Series 3 with a tuning adapter. Tivo HD in the bedroom, M-card without a tuning adapter.

Getting all the channels I should get on the Series 3. However no program info on pretty much all of the HD channels -- the ones that are now channel 1000 and up. 

On the Tivo HD, after running through 'channel list' setup again, tivo doesn't even recognize, for instance, that I should get channel 1500 -- that channel isn't even present on the menu to 'select channels you receive'. jumps from 1490something to 1501. Many other HD channels not even present in this menu.

Anyone else seeing either of these problems?

thanks


----------



## SCSIRAID

mac23 said:


> Hello all --
> 
> Time Warner customer here in Durham, NC. Series 3 with a tuning adapter. Tivo HD in the bedroom, M-card without a tuning adapter.
> 
> Getting all the channels I should get on the Series 3. However no program info on pretty much all of the HD channels -- the ones that are now channel 1000 and up.
> 
> On the Tivo HD, after running through 'channel list' setup again, tivo doesn't even recognize, for instance, that I should get channel 1500 -- that channel isn't even present on the menu to 'select channels you receive'. jumps from 1490something to 1501. Many other HD channels not even present in this menu.
> 
> Anyone else seeing either of these problems?
> 
> thanks


Did you rerun guided setup when the channel numbering change occurred to pick up the new lineup?


----------



## smariner

I re ran through the guided setup and I'm still getting the old channels for my S3 unit with TA. Anyone have the exact steps or screen name to change the settings to get the correct lineup through the guided setup? I'm in Raleigh.

Thanks in advance!


----------

